# Magi by the creator of Sumomomo Momomo - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 31, 2013)

New chapter is out.

I wonder how strong these things are. Hopefully stronger than what Alibaba and Aladdin can deal with.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2013)

lol at Mogamett snapping, showing his true colors finally.

Chapter link:

 Shoo, shoo


----------



## Yuki (Mar 31, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> New chapter is out.
> 
> I wonder how strong these things are. Hopefully stronger than what Alibaba and Aladdin can deal with.



If they were stronger than what they could deal with then the manga would be over lol, they will deal with them, one way or another.


----------



## belkrax (Mar 31, 2013)

This chapter was so well done...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> lol at Mogamett snapping, showing his true colors finally.
> 
> Chapter link:
> 
> this



It's already been established he only cares for the magicians, and thinks of everyone else like animals and trash.

Just with this chapter they pissed him off, so now no more smiles just gtfo my way and stfu. Unless you mean showing his colors to the 5th distroct people then yea, dude back handed that kid plus what he said its clear he does not care.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 31, 2013)

Posting on 1st page.



Man, dude fucking snapped.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 31, 2013)

I said from day one Mogamett was a phaggot.

How many people in the 5th district have died because of him?
Punching little kids.
Having what's her faces entire family killed and driving her into Al Sarmens hands.

He'll soon turn on Aladdin as well, to bad Alibaba gonna whoop the shit out of his ass, then spare his life, before I bet he turns himself into a Djinn like a bitch and get's killed by Kou.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 31, 2013)

Alibaba doing anything but getting a ass beating from Mogamett would make no sense. Dude should be the strongest magic user besides the magi's aka Alibaba getting a ass beating. 

I assume you mean the queen whore(I don't recall her name either) which chapter was that explained I don't recall.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 31, 2013)

Damn, not one but three black djinn amped by so many black Rukh...I guess Reim would of never won to begin with since he would rather destroy the city than give it up


----------



## Wesley (Mar 31, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> It's already been established he only cares for the magicians, and thinks of everyone else like animals and trash.
> 
> Just with this chapter they pissed him off, so now no more smiles just gtfo my way and stfu. Unless you mean showing his colors to the 5th distroct people then yea, dude back handed that kid plus what he said its clear he does not care.



It really shouldn't come as a surprise.  Lots of magicians have abused the people in the 5th level.   Irene kicked kids aside, Myers's brother declared that everyone on a level be executed and by law he would have been right to.  The only magician that treated them right was Titus.  There's no compassion.

All Mogamett did was show an ugly, foul-mouthed side to himself.  

My question is that is he really reluctant to use those things?  Or did he want to keep them as a secret?  Is he confident he can control them?  Regardless he probably realizes that there's nothing else they can use.  They've tried everything and even a Stu throwing his lot in with them barely avoided the destruction of the country.

Really though, he just wants to be free of Goi.  He doesn't want to protect anyone.  He can keep telling himself he only wants to protect people, but it's evident that he's more interested in keeping his rule than preserving the lives of others.  Otherwise he would have taken Kou or Reim up on their offer.

Now, just how much carnage are those things going to be able to unleash?  I imagine they're basically the same as the other black djinn we've seen.  As long as they have black ryuk they can regenerate.  However, consider that the only reason the two prior monsters were defeated is because Cassim had a heart to heart with himself and Dunya ran out of magoi.  This time there's three of them and there's enough black ryuk there to destroy the world (supposedly).


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 31, 2013)

^. He seems to have quite a large amount down there so quite a bit of destruction will ensue before Aladdin, Alibaba and maybe even help from key people from Reim and Kou stop it.

He has made it clear that he no longer cares for people as a whole just magicians. He told reim to bring it on just because of Titus.


----------



## Koori (Mar 31, 2013)

As despicable as Mogamett is, Ootaka has just created and developed one amazing antagonist. The transition from his caring and gentle self to the moment he finally snaps and shows his true colors with the background breaking like glass and his rukh going black, is simply brilliant.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2013)

Damn the old man went rage mode.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 31, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^. He seems to have quite a large amount down there so quite a bit of destruction will ensue before Aladdin, Alibaba and maybe even help from key people from Reim and Kou stop it.



At any rate, when the smoke clears I hope Magnostadt is completely destroyed.  It'd be a fitting end and it's probably the only thing that would phase Gary.



> He has made it clear that he no longer cares for people as a whole just magicians. He told reim to bring it on just because of Titus.



Mogamett pretends to care more than he does.  He does it to win people's support, goi and magician alike.  His moral authority plays a big part in manipulating people and winning them over to his thinking.  Even people that should know better are prone to doubt from the way he spins things.

Also, he refused Kou's offer a year prior and he refused Reim even without Titus being a condition.  He cares more about ruling his country than the people in it.  Otherwise he would have bargained for automony, while forming a military alliance.

He deserves no sympathy.  He should be killed and hopefully someone will do the deed and not the big monsters he's about to unleash.  Him effectively killing himself is too easy an out.

P.S. You guys should remember that Mogamett's wife died from being forced to use too much magoi.  That's a fact that's almost glossed over.  You would think that something like that happening would have more of an impact on a man, but evidently not since he was apparently an idealistic youth.  Really, what should have happened is that Mogamett's ideals would gradual become manifest with time and experience.  Rather than being twisted and warped, they should have gradually came into being.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2013)

Koori said:


> As despicable as Mogamett is, Ootaka has just created and developed one amazing antagonist. The transition from his caring and gentle self to the moment he finally snaps and shows his true colors with the background breaking like glass and his rukh going black, is simply brilliant.



I agree, I like how he was handle, he was in the gray line all this time.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 31, 2013)

It seems like he used to care for humans too when he was younger but gradually stopped to after his daughter's death.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 31, 2013)

Zeref said:


> If they were stronger than what they could deal with then the manga would be over lol, they will deal with them, one way or another.



I could give you millions of examples of enemies protagonists have had to face which have been too much for them. Even in this series it has happened before.



Mogamett is counting on these things to destroy two armies. Hopefully they give us some reason to think that this would have been posiible.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2013)

I wonder what is the old man plan.. He seems very confident about it.. I am afraid that the worst part of this war is coming..

Like he is going to kill a lot of people with whatever he has.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 31, 2013)

The old dude fucking snapped. Fuck.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> At any rate, when the smoke clears I hope Magnostadt is completely destroyed.  It'd be a fitting end and it's probably the only thing that would phase Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phase Gary what/who are you referring to?

If the magicians showed disagreement with his actions then I would agree but they don't, none of the other elder magicians want to join up with Kou, and him not wanting his people to be ruled over does not mean he dislikes them. Again he told reim come at me bro, when he could of just handed Titus over which would of been a better option as he already knew Kou would come soon.

As this chapter throws in our face. He use to care for everyone, now he only cares about his own people, the amount of dead magicians in front of him drew him to the decision and the madness of this chapter although since he just snapped he will probably start killing magicians to if they try and stop him. 

His aura just turned from white to black, he had to of greatly cared for somebody otherwise it would of been black due to his hate for the goi


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys,check this out:



Sinbad is getting his own manga! Damn,that mother fucker is so badass he needs his own manga to fill it.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 1, 2013)

Good, because kid Jafar looks like an epic badass.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 1, 2013)

Aladdin is a Stu.  Gary Stu.

And it wouldn't have mattered if he handed Titus over.  He was in the middle of a clash of civilizations.  He rather arrogantly decided they could remain independent and take whatever Reim and Kou threw at him.  Now, I won't fault him for thinking he could win if his trump card is as a good as he hopes.  He really has no reason to consider what he's doing as dangerous either.  The black rukh has never done anything other than prove 100% reliable.  It does exactly what it's supposed to do.

Frankly, the black rukh is a great equalizer.  It allows normal people the chance to contend with Magi and Djinn-users.  Is that so terrible?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Hey guys,check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinbad is getting his own manga! Damn,that mother fucker is so badass he needs his own manga to fill it.


Nothing but the best for The King Of The Seven Seas.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Hey guys,check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinbad is getting his own manga! Damn,that mother fucker is so badass he needs his own manga to fill it.



Explains why there's been a drop in quality.


----------



## aegon (Apr 1, 2013)

Probably the goi in the 5th level authorization district who run out of magoi were thrown in that abyss just to provide the flesh of those 3 monsters...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Hey guys,check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinbad is getting his own manga! Damn,that mother fucker is so badass he needs his own manga to fill it.



oh wow....Great fucking news...:amazed:amazed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Explains why there's been a drop in quality.


 oh? the day that really happens, I would be the first one to say so. 



aegon said:


> Probably the goi in the 5th level authorization district who run out of magoi were thrown in that abyss just to provide the flesh of those 3 monsters...


  it is possible..


----------



## Melodie (Apr 1, 2013)

AMAZING news.

And did I just read that Magi dropped in quality and Alladin is Gary stu?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 1, 2013)

Amazing news, now we'll get two chapter of Magi per week 
But i hope Shinobu Ohtaka is still involved with the plot, the universe's hers.
Any mention of when it starts being released?


----------



## Wrath (Apr 1, 2013)

Take everything today with a grain of salt.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Take everything today with a grain of salt.



Oh God, I forgot about today.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh God, I forgot about today.


I think this one is prooooobably true, but I've been burnt before.


----------



## aegon (Apr 1, 2013)

The news was already around yesterday, so it should be fine.

Plus sinbad's adventure will be drawn by shinobu's first assistant, so it shouldn't afflict the main series.
She should already have the main plot and characters for sindbad's adventures already settled considering the various drawings on her personal page and the hints already given in the manga, that is ja'far is an assassin sent to kill him (as already shown in the proluge released few weeks ago), that draco will become his loyal subject, that he will meet masmur in the coluseum(that is he will also travel to reim), that he will meet the shambala, fight Al Thamen ecc...


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Hey guys,check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinbad is getting his own manga! Damn,that mother fucker is so badass he needs his own manga to fill it.



Holy shit that's awesome.

Check the prototype's first chapter, it was very good


8 GENERALS & SINBAD EPICNESS YES YES YES


----------



## Wesley (Apr 1, 2013)

aegon said:


> The news was already around yesterday, so it should be fine.
> 
> Plus sinbad's adventure will be drawn by shinobu's first assistant, so it shouldn't afflict the main series.



Who do you think is in charge of the story, character, and world development?  The author of course.  What's going to happen is instead of having the main cast of characters having adventures around the world, it's going to be Sinbad and his cohorts exploring around and being awesome.  The result will be Magi will become less interesting, rushed, and increasingly stale.

This series probably doesn't even have 18 months left in it.  It could have gone on longer, but the author doesn't care anymore.

P.S. Morgiana is gone and when she is reintroduced, it's going to be forced.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 1, 2013)

^Your lack of faith is not good wesley.

This manga is going to need more then 1 more years worth of chapter to finish up.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 1, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Your lack of faith is not good wesley.
> 
> This manga is going to need more then 1 more years worth of chapter to finish up.



To reach a satisfying conclusion.  This manga isn't going to have one.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 1, 2013)

Just started reading this after hearing some very positive things. I'm on chapter 45 and I must say I am loving it. Sinbad is absolutely badass, and Alibaba seems like he's quickly following him on the ladder to badassery. I cant wait to get caught up


----------



## Mio (Apr 1, 2013)

Just finished catching up with Magi a few days ago, easily one of my favourite series currently.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 1, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Just started reading this after hearing some very positive things. I'm on chapter 45 and I must say I am loving it. Sinbad is absolutely badass, and Alibaba seems like he's quickly following him on the ladder to badassery. I cant wait to get caught up


Another convert 

Sinbad is the most intriguing character by far, both in terms of personality and relevance to the plot. Never understood the excess amount of Alibaba love though (you'll notice this in this thread soon enough). He's a SOLID character, yes, but I've never seen him as a badass.

I don't like how Mogamett's character was handled this chapter. It feels rushed. I mean, while he wasn't portrayed out of character, his flaring up like that seemed way too quick for someone who has spent decades patiently sublimating his hatred for the goi.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> To reach a satisfying conclusion.  This manga isn't going to have one.



Oh thee of little faith.

Prepare to be wrong...in a good way.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 1, 2013)

Mogamett's snapped and I'm loving it.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 1, 2013)

Mogamett scared with them faces this chapter 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though I wonder what those 3 beings were at the end? Black Djinn or something worse?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 2, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Another convert
> 
> Sinbad is the most intriguing character by far, both in terms of personality and relevance to the plot. Never understood the excess amount of Alibaba love though (you'll notice this in this thread soon enough). He's a SOLID character, yes, but I've never seen him as a badass.



Sinbad's alright.  I wouldn't want the manga to be about him though.  Unfortunately that's more or less what we're going to get...


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Apr 2, 2013)

Mogamett just lost it this chapter. Well who can blame him he has 2 of the strongest empires after him, and just as his country has successdully fended an assault from Reim, he now has to worry about Kou. Plus he is to proud to consider asking for help from third party alliances.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 2, 2013)

Akabara Strauss said:


> Mogamett just lost it this chapter. Well who can blame him he has 2 of the strongest empires after him, and just as his country has successdully fended an assault from Reim, he now has to worry about Kou. Plus he is to proud to consider asking for help from third party alliances.



His pride is what got him in this in the first place, had he just joined Reim empire he wouldn't have had to deal with fire on both sides.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 2, 2013)

Has he really lost it?  I mean, his temper got the better of him, but you saw how he surprised even himself when he lashed out like that.  You guys aren't calling him crazy just because he's about to unleash those things are you?  Because even if they do cause a disaster, he'd be ignorant, rather than crazy.  Honestly, if he were aware of any risks that may have been involved, he wouldn't have made those things in the first place.

Let's call him what he really is; honest for once.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 2, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Just started reading this after hearing some very positive things. I'm on chapter 45 and I must say I am loving it. Sinbad is absolutely badass, and Alibaba seems like he's quickly following him on the ladder to badassery. I cant wait to get caught up


Take your time man. Savor it all.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 2, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Take your time man. Savor it all.



And re-read it if you don't. XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Just started reading this after hearing some very positive things. I'm on chapter 45 and I must say I am loving it. Sinbad is absolutely badass, and Alibaba seems like he's quickly following him on the ladder to badassery. I cant wait to get caught up





Mio said:


> Just finished catching up with Magi a few days ago, easily one of my favourite series currently.



nice, this thread is growing...


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 2, 2013)

Mogamett's fall from grace actually made me sad. It's been a while since I've read a story that evoked that reaction from me. 

As awesome as a sinbad prequel would be, part of me demands Scheherazade and her first king's adventures. I'd be fine with even a one shot.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 2, 2013)

Zoidberg said:


> Mogamett's fall from grace actually made me sad. It's been a while since I've read a story that evoked that reaction from me.
> 
> As awesome as a sinbad prequel would be, part of me demands Scheherazade and her first king's adventures. I'd be fine with even a one shot.



This x10,scherazads side story would be cool. It's interesting to see what the author of magi can make of a female protagonist.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> This x10,scherazads side story would be cool. It's interesting to see what the author of magi can make of a female protagonist.



Obviously female characters are her weak point.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Obviously female characters are her weak point.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 2, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Obviously female characters are her weak point.



She's a woman, so if she focuses more she can probably make a good story featuring a female character


----------



## Blαck (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone have any theories on how the Kou empire will deal with Mogametts supposed black djinn? For me, I just hope that his djinns aren't used entirely as hype machines to show how powerful Kouen Ren metal vessels are,if he shows up anyway.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 2, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> She's a woman, so if she focuses more she can probably make a good story featuring a female character



She hasn't managed so far.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 2, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Anyone have any theories on how the Kou empire will deal with Mogametts supposed black djinn? For me, I just hope that his djinns aren't used entirely as hype machines to show how powerful Kouen Ren metal vessels are,if he shows up anyway.


With the way Mogamett is being built up, I'm sad to assume that this is most likely what will happen.

Think about it. Mogamett's gone off the deep end, he's now an out and out speciesist, and someone is going to put him down since he's now a genuine bad guy. Reim's army is exhausted and probably too far away to reach the battlefield, Aladdin is exhausted, Scheherazade is strained as well, and Alibaba on his own would just get slaughtered by the Kou army (which means he will have to be kept away from the battle). And yes, while Kou are also bad guys, they are 'bigger' bad guys than Mogamett, and whoever does beat Mogamett will say something like, "What a pathetic way to use the black djinn" before delivering the final blow.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 2, 2013)

> he's now an out and out speciesist



I don't think mages can count as a separate species.

While Kou may be involved in the defeat of the djinn I doubt they will be ridiculed for the sake of hype. I also think Alibaba and Aladdin are forced to participate in their destruction. This arc has been leading to Aladdin doing something about the dark ruhk and it would be incredibly lame for him to not end up stopping it in some way.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 3, 2013)

blueblip said:


> With the way Mogamett is being built up, I'm sad to assume that this is most likely what will happen.
> 
> Think about it. Mogamett's gone off the deep end, he's now an out and out speciesist, and someone is going to put him down since he's now a genuine bad guy. Reim's army is exhausted and probably too far away to reach the battlefield, Aladdin is exhausted, Scheherazade is strained as well, and Alibaba on his own would just get slaughtered by the Kou army (which means he will have to be kept away from the battle). And yes, while Kou are also bad guys, they are 'bigger' bad guys than Mogamett, and whoever does beat Mogamett will say something like, "What a pathetic way to use the black djinn" before delivering the final blow.



Sounds legit, though if he is to be defeated by the eldest Kou sibling then hopefully he goes out like a boss and not with some dramatic "I just wanted to do what's best for my people"


----------



## blueblip (Apr 3, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't think mages can count as a separate species.
> 
> While Kou may be involved in the defeat of the djinn I doubt they will be ridiculed for the sake of hype. I also think Alibaba and Aladdin are forced to participate in their destruction. This arc has been leading to Aladdin doing something about the dark ruhk and it would be incredibly lame for him to not end up stopping it in some way.


Yeah, I know that, but for the life of me I can't figure out what appropriate ism would apply in such a situation. Maybe I should have stuck with good ol' fashioned 'asshole' 

But you raise a good point about Aladdin. Another rason though why I think the two Als will be kept out of the fray is because both of them would be reluctant to spill blood, and considering the Kou are lead by their basketcase of an empress (who unlike Scherhazade will not be open to peaceful negotiation or likely to care for sparing her troops' lives) I get the distinct feeling that Aladdin's bloodless ideology will not be applicable here. Maybe Al Sarmen will join the fray openly.

There is the possibility of them being coming in and stopping the killing blow to redeem Mogamett. Should Alibaba be the one to do it, it would be the most likely way to change Mogamett's rukh back to being white.

@BlackniteSwartz: Regardless what happens, I'm sure Mogamett will not go down without some sort of impressive showing. Have faith!


----------



## Wesley (Apr 3, 2013)

If Aladdin wants to assume responsibility for the world, he can't regulate the messy details to someone else.  Mogamett is his to deal with.  Someone who won't bend over after seeing some ghost.  Although that seems likely at this point since the author tried to portray Mogamett as someone that had been corrupted instead of one that had made up his mind after a life-time of experience.  If Mogamett is anything less than a villain with a clear conscience, then he's worthless as far as developing Aladdin goes.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally completely caught up. This manga is amazing. In a way, it reminds me of Full Metal Alchemist and Avatar the last air bender. Sinbad in particular reminds me a whole hell of a lot of Colonel Mustang and Hakuuryuu to Zuko. That said, Magi pulls every thing off quite beautifully.

On that note,  can anyone tell what the release schedule for this manga is like? Is it weekly, monthly, etc.?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2013)

It's a weekly. I couldn't bear with Magi being a monthly.


----------



## Shinryu (Apr 4, 2013)

So Mogamett has an army of Super Black Djinn underneath Magshutatt 
Wonder how Aladdin is gonna solve this one without killing someone
I wonder how powerful whatsherename is Schere right?


----------



## Blαck (Apr 4, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> So Mogamett has an army of Super Black Djinn underneath Magshutatt
> Wonder how Aladdin is gonna solve this one without killing someone


I think Kou empire will deal with those, and if not Aladdin is gonna have to pull out all the stops for this one.



Shinryu said:


> I wonder how powerful whatsherename is Schere right?



Hard to tell, since she's so close to death but I'd put her above Aladdin just going by experience.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 4, 2013)

Aladdin doesnt have to kill anyone.

Cus Alibaba is thirsty.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 4, 2013)

Aladdin also has to make sacrifices.  It's not fair that he doesn't.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 4, 2013)

Alibaba is the one who will rule the world, he needs the reality checks.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 4, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Alibaba is the one who will rule the world, he needs the reality checks.



No, Magi are the ones in charge.  They're the Kings of Kings.  They have a figurehead, a proxy, a dupe, that they put forward so the plebs a placated and content that they aren't ruled by an omniscient/omnipotent jerk.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Apr 4, 2013)

^ Nope, Magi are not kings, they are ones that chooses a kings. The stuff about a magi being kings in the beginning of the manga was a mistranslation.
Here


----------



## Wesley (Apr 7, 2013)

No chapter this week?


----------



## Melodie (Apr 7, 2013)

There will be a chapter. The releases are usually Sunday. Sometimes Monday.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 7, 2013)

here


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2013)

Well played. Making the prince seem a bit more likeable and then dropping 'dem Djinns on him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 7, 2013)

That ending was beautiful. I have a feeling Ren is about to hit a Berserk Button next chapter though.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 7, 2013)

Aeon said:


> here



Well fuck, those black djinn didn't waste anytime, went straight in there and blasted

Not bad Mogamett, not bad.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2013)

So Mogamett... is gone?


----------



## Blαck (Apr 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So Mogamett... is gone?



I think he said the 3 djinn will slowly drain him away or something until he's ash.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So Mogamett... is gone?



It seem that is the case..

This manga gets better by every chapter.. Best ride right now.. I love this manga :amazed


----------



## Yuki (Apr 7, 2013)

Woohoo never liked him anyways.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Apr 7, 2013)

That Kouha is a cool goi.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ohtaka is a troll.. Makes us hate a character one chapter and love it in the next one. I love how the old man is going out.. The prince back story was good and well done.. It was not rushed or drag..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Another thing; where are the people who said this war was over? lol


----------



## kluang (Apr 7, 2013)

Mogamett is one committed bastard. He cast himself into an eternal hell in order to protect his fellow magicians.


----------



## Xnr (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol at sad backstory and then boom goes the prince .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 7, 2013)

kluang said:


> Mogamett is one committed bastard. He cast himself into an eternal hell in order to protect his fellow magicians.



I know right? that is why I like his character... like or not.. He loves his people..


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 7, 2013)

Kouha, Alibaba, and Aladdin versus three djinn?


----------



## Blαck (Apr 7, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Kouha, Alibaba, and Aladdin versus three djinn?



Sounds legit, Alibaba has got some progress to show us


----------



## Drakor (Apr 7, 2013)

Xnr said:


> Lol at sad backstory and then boom goes the prince .


Yea it was pretty funny seeing that happen, but its pretty crazy that Mogamett has stockpiled all the black rukh from hundreds to thousands of people over the course of his 10 year reign into those 3 Black Djinn

Wonder if Aladdin can still use Solomon's wisdom to save Mogamett? His obligation to preventing further lost of life until that ceasefire worked out, so would he still jump in to save Mogamett?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 7, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Wonder if Aladdin can still use Solomon's wisdom to save Mogamett? His obligation to preventing further lost of life until that ceasefire worked out, so would he still jump in to save Mogamett?



The better question is.

Can Mogamett even be saved?


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Apr 7, 2013)

That Mogamett, he sure walks the walk. I like how everyone, no matter how batshit crazy they may seem, have a sympathetic side to them. I gues the road to hell,or in Mogamett's case to depravity, is paved with good intentions.


----------



## Impact (Apr 7, 2013)

I swear I'm loving this manga by the chapter prince kouha FB was awesome "you look like a women who just got dumped by her man"  can't wait to see what he does next chapter 



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Sounds legit, Alibaba has got some progress to show us



Damn straight  I've been waiting for him to see him go all out for awhile now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 7, 2013)

Kouha gonna steal the spotlight from Alibaba.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope they both go full djinn equip   .


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2013)

You know what's messed up?  Mogamett tortured people for years, causing them to fall into depravity and darkness.  Yet he pretends he's making some kind of sacrifice by willingly causing himself to fall.  If he hadn't had to use that spell, those people would still be tortured and killed and he wouldn't have a hair harmed on his pure white head.

Magnostadt has literally been conducting human sacrifice for who knows how long, yet no one cares, least of all the magicians.  They were only concerned when their glorious leader decided to act all noble for their benefit, completely disregarding the crimes they'd committed.  There's no justice in this.

It's also laughable.  "Why didn't we just use these things at the start?" "Because the Glorious Leader would have to sacrifice himself instead of you plebs out on the battlefield."  "Oh, that's cool."

Anyway, I like Leraje.  It's nice to see some diverse opinion.  She seems to have found fault with how Solomon ruled the world.  She doesn't want one all powerful king at the top.  She wants people that follow him willingly, but have the power to oppose him if necessary.  Hopefully she never has to talk to Aladdin, because she'd quickly agree with him wholeheartedly and lose the ability to think for herself.

P.S.  Kouha gives a bad first impression in the manga, but in the databooks and other tidbits it said he was kind to people most considered to be outcasts.  Especially it was said he called his female entourage, the three magicians, beautiful despite what had been done to them.  Of course, it might all be a cruel trick on his part, but even though he's bloodthirsty he might not be a bad person.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 8, 2013)

To hell with Mogamett and Kouha.
Kill em both.


----------



## Impact (Apr 8, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Kouha gonna steal the spotlight from Alibaba.



He better not 



> You know what's messed up?  Mogamett tortured people for years, causing them to fall into depravity and darkness.  Yet he pretends he's making some kind of sacrifice by willingly causing himself to fall.  If he hadn't had to use that spell, those people would still be tortured and killed and he wouldn't have a hair harmed on his pure white head.
> 
> Magnostadt has literally been conducting human sacrifice for who knows how long, yet no one cares, least of all the magicians.  They were only concerned when their glorious leader decided to act all noble for their benefit, completely disregarding the crimes they'd committed.  There's no justice in this.



Its probably because they know his past and what he had to endure to survive and how he originally became that way. I'm sure a few of them may not fully agree with his ideal, but they do respect him for what he done for them.

Aladdin himself knows that he isn't completely evil but doesn't agree with the way he thinks of anyone who's not a magician. His sacrifice is only supposed to look noble to his fellow magicians nothing more I'm sure none of the reader are supposed to sympathize with his actions 



> P.S.  Kouha gives a bad first impression in the manga, but in the databooks and other tidbits it said he was kind to people most considered to be outcasts.  Especially it was said he called his female entourage, the three magicians, beautiful despite what had been done to them.  Of course, it might all be a cruel trick on his part, but even though he's bloodthirsty he might not be a bad person.



I never thought kouha gave a bad impression when he first appeared I mean he let a traveler travel in the same carriage with him even though he's royalty he didn't act all snotty like saying I don't wan any dirty traveler to ride in the same carriage as him. He was pretty kind give Aladdin a ride and also when did he treat any of his servants badly?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 8, 2013)

This chapter was great, the build up knowing full well they were all about to get attacked at the end made it all the more better.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 8, 2013)

> You know what's messed up? Mogamett tortured people for years, causing them to fall into depravity and darkness. Yet he pretends he's making some kind of sacrifice by willingly causing himself to fall. If he hadn't had to use that spell, those people would still be tortured and killed and he wouldn't have a hair harmed on his pure white head.
> 
> Magnostadt has literally been conducting human sacrifice for who knows how long, yet no one cares, least of all the magicians. They were only concerned when their glorious leader decided to act all noble for their benefit, completely disregarding the crimes they'd committed. There's no justice in this.
> 
> It's also laughable. "Why didn't we just use these things at the start?" "Because the Glorious Leader would have to sacrifice himself instead of you plebs out on the battlefield." "Oh, that's cool."



Not really surprising. These magicians are fine with the idea of normal humans being treated like crops in the fifth level. Is it really strange that they wouldn't bat an eye to criminal and enemy humans being used as tools? This isn't even all the magicians, this is the group at the very top which knows what's going on and is likely far more into their ideology.


Kouha is clearly a good person, he is simply the weirdo. He doesn't necessarily give you the best impression, is with the bad guys, and yet is a considerate person. The real question with his character is what his purpose to the story could be. His type of character either join the good guys or end up slain in a tragic fight by one of the protagonists.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2013)

What's messed up is your can go through your whole life torturing and murdering people, but you're all set to go to the big white happy ball in the sky  Your actions don't define what happens to you when you die.  It's whether or not you're full of hate.  Mogamett tortured and killed people, but what condemns him is a magic spell that fills him with dark rukh.  And what's more technically speaking, he has a good reason to use that spell, to protect his country and people.

Kouha is odd.  He is clearly blood-thirsty and people follow him, but whether or not he really cares about them remains to be seen.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 8, 2013)

Wesley said:


> You know what's messed up?  Mogamett tortured people for years, causing them to fall into depravity and darkness.  Yet he pretends he's making some kind of sacrifice by willingly causing himself to fall.  If he hadn't had to use that spell, those people would still be tortured and killed and he wouldn't have a hair harmed on his pure white head.



You know what's more messed up? He didn't just experiment on them and torture them but he condemned them into an eternal hell by making them fall into depravity. Those guys where doomed in life and now are eternally doomed in the after life.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 8, 2013)

I really didn't expect that ending. 

Now waiting will be a torture.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2013)

Good chapter and all, but did it feel weird as hell how everything just shifted to Kouha to anyone else?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2013)

Was anyone else a bit disappointed that they were simply Black Djinn?  For a country that prides itself on progress, you'd think they could come up with something original.  What's more, their designs were pretty unoriginal.  Looked just like the other ones we've seen, when real Djinn have all kinds of flavor to them.

Frankly, the original Black Vessel seems to be more efficient.  Doesn't take years of prep.  Doesn't require the sacrifice of hundreds of lives.  And the user seems to be able to endure after using it like we saw with those three that Masur, Yamur, and Sharrkan beat down.  

I guess the fact that Mogamett is going to be able to control them all by himself is a plus.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 8, 2013)

^But..But they are super strong Black dijnn lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok..  I want Mor back already... Ohtaka!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melodie (Apr 8, 2013)

It is all about the quantity of black rukh. So yeah, while they're just "dark djinns" they're extremely powerful.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 8, 2013)

Aren't they the creators of Black Djins though?

I'm sleepy so I might be missing something.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ok..  I want Mor back already... Ohtaka!!!!!!!!!!!!!



3 more months and it'll be a full year since her last appearance.  Officially, she'll have become a side character by then!    Household user for one of the MC's, budding love interest, and girl just on the cusp of womanhood...too bad, you're going to stay in that hole and you're going to like it!  Useless girl is useless!

Before when we saw the Black Djinn with Dhuna and the other misfits, they put a new spin on it by having them equip their metal vessels along with the use of extreme magics.  These things are just big.  I was expecting something like a life form that thrives on black rukh, something that was actually alive, something that would eat Black Djinn for breakfast.

Not to say something special won't be revealed about them in the coming battle, but their appearance already leaves something to be desired.  At this point, it kind of seems like they'll gradually be worn down until they expire like was the case with Dhuna.  And supposedly these things had enough dark juice to destroy the world.

They just don't seem like worthy opponents for Djinn-users to show their stuff against.  They're big, they're dumb, and completely impersonal.  Alibaba showing his new power against them would be like Ichigo displaying his Bankai for the first time against generic Hollow #427.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Wesley said:


> 3 more months and it'll be a full year since her last appearance. * Officially, she'll have become a side character by then!    Household user for one of the MC's, budding love interest, and girl just on the cusp of womanhood...too bad, you're going to stay in that hole and you're going to like it!  Useless girl is useless!*
> 
> Before when we saw the Black Djinn with Dhuna and the other misfits, they put a new spin on it by having them equip their metal vessels along with the use of extreme magics.  These things are just big.  I was expecting something like a life form that thrives on black rukh, something that was actually alive, something that would eat Black Djinn for breakfast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunt (Apr 8, 2013)

I like Kouha


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2013)

It's the truth.  Morgiana is in love with a guy that's completely friendzoned her.  That's worse than being ignored.  What's more, she has nothing going for her other than following this guy (who she really has no reason to follow despite whatever claims she's made).  She dresses in rags.  She has no hobbies.  No one cares about her.  She has no personal goals other than what other people have told her to do.

And she's completely outgunned.  Her house vessel is garbage and doesn't play to her strengths or make up for her weaknesses like the other Fanalists we've seen.  Masrur can become a god for 30 seconds.  Muron and Rohroh get an arm cannon that let's them punch things from hundreds yards away and on top of that, it's power based which let's them use their magoi to the most efficiency.

Compared to her's which has short range, drains all of her magoi if she decides to use it, and can only be effective if she manages to bind an opponent with her chains.

The real reason we haven't seen her for so long is the author just has no idea what to do with her.  The character is in a ditch and there's just no way to get her out of it.  For her to come back into the story would be exactly like her crawling back after making a big show of leaving.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 8, 2013)

You just don't like the character, don't try to come up with excuses for it.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> You just don't like the character, don't try to come up with excuses for it.



I'd like to like the character, but the author clearly has no idea what she's doing with her.  Am I really wrong?  Doesn't Morgiana seem like an afterthought?


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 8, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'd like to like the character, but the author clearly has no idea what she's doing with her.  Am I really wrong?  Doesn't Morgiana seem like an afterthought?



She's not as important a character as Alibaba or Aladdin. She isn't supposed to be.

Your complaints about her seem unjustified.



> The real reason we haven't seen her for so long is the author just has no idea what to do with her.



She isn't back in the story because she can't come back in with Alibaba. Not only does that not make coherent sense in the story but it would rob any spotlight she will get when she does come back. It would simply straddle her as that other companion while Alibaba would clearly be the one being celebrated for coming back.




> Morgiana is in love with a guy that's completely friendzoned her. That's worse than being ignored.



See these complaints come off as you just being pissed off at this character.

Her relationship with Alibaba is part of her character. What's wrong with her being friend zoned? This isn't an unusual romantic story. I would imagine the story will develop from that, with her eventually becoming his queen. Her relationship with Hakuryuu will probably also be involved in her story.

Your problem in all this is what exactly? You are not complaining about how the only girl ends up having a romance story with one of the male leads or that the story is too typical. Instead it seems like you are saying that it makes her look pathetic? Come on now, being friend zoned in a story is never bad when you are one of the leading female characters. Its clear that at some point the male will look back at everything that has happened and realize his feelings for her. This is the way things happen in shounen, for some reason relationships rarely happen, most likely cause their development is difficult and people don't want to see characters actually together, seeing characters strive for each other is more likeable.



> She has no hobbies



Damn, how is she going to write that resume of hers....? 

I guess the author should have talked about how she likes bird watching or something, cause you know Aladdin has all these interesting hobbies.



> She has no personal goals other than what other people have told her to do.



She has her romance with Alibaba and her story with her dying race. These are the current plot strands with her.



> And she's completely outgunned.



She was pretty strong before. She started falling behind but we have no idea what she might show now. I'm perfectly fine with her being weaker than Alibaba, the future king and user of multiple djinn, and Aladdin, the magi. As long as she is used and doesn't feel useless, which is very different from her being as strong as the two leads.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 8, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Damn, how is she going to write that resume of hers....?



Damn,I laughed hard. What where you thinking Wesley? 

I suppose she likes to play American football


----------



## Mdri (Apr 8, 2013)

Kouha seems cool!



Malvingt2 said:


> Ok..  I want Mor back already... Ohtaka!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This and Alibaba showing his new power.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh wow... WTF I just read about Mor?

she loves to dance tho...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 8, 2013)

I wonder how Morgiana has grown.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> She's not as important a character as Alibaba or Aladdin. She isn't supposed to be.



She's the leading lady, yet if she fell into a hole in the earth it wouldn't make one bit of a difference to either of those two.  She's like a dog.



> She isn't back in the story because she can't come back in with Alibaba. Not only does that not make coherent sense in the story but it would rob any spotlight she will get when she does come back. It would simply straddle her as that other companion while Alibaba would clearly be the one being celebrated for coming back.



Honestly?  I think Morgiana being in Reim would have been AMAZING.  She would have had a chance to grow and meet other Fanalists, especially of the female variety.  She could have also been tempted to be recruited by them.  And she could have picked up some new duds because the sundress, while simple and elegant, doesn't look cool.

And really, Morgiana returning at any point wouldn't be celebrated.  Like I said, it'd be like her crawling back on her knees.



> See these complaints come off as you just being pissed off at this character.



I'm ticked off at how she's been handled.



> Her relationship with Alibaba is part of her character. What's wrong with her being friend zoned? This isn't an unusual romantic story. I would imagine the story will develop from that, with her eventually becoming his queen. Her relationship with Hakuryuu will probably also be involved in her story.



Friendzoned is a pit from which no one can escape.  There isn't a hint of romance between them.  It's painful to watch how forced even their friendship is.  Why is she his friend?  Why does she seemingly love him?  That he freed her?  Didn't some other people do that and more for her?  Like Aladdin and Goltas.



> Your problem in all this is what exactly? You are not complaining about how the only girl ends up having a romance story with one of the male leads or that the story is too typical. Instead it seems like you are saying that it makes her look pathetic? Come on now, being friend zoned in a story is never bad when you are one of the leading female characters. Its clear that at some point the male will look back at everything that has happened and realize his feelings for her. This is the way things happen in shounen, for some reason relationships rarely happen, most likely cause their development is difficult and people don't want to see characters actually together, seeing characters strive for each other is more likeable.



So you're saying it's enough that she likes him and this is a good story or development for her character?



> Damn, how is she going to write that resume of hers....?
> 
> I guess the author should have talked about how she likes bird watching or something, cause you know Aladdin has all these interesting hobbies.



Aladdin has boobs.  What does Morgiana have?



> She has her romance with Alibaba and her story with her dying race. These are the current plot strands with her.



Both of which appear to be dead ends.  If she saw something new and took a personal interest in it, that would be a nice development for her, but it doesn't seem like she can break free of serving Alibaba's and Aladdin's interests.



> She was pretty strong before. She started falling behind but we have no idea what she might show now. I'm perfectly fine with her being weaker than Alibaba, the future king and user of multiple djinn, and Aladdin, the magi. As long as she is used and doesn't feel useless, which is very different from her being as strong as the two leads.



The only chance she's got is finishing puberty.  Adult Fanalists seem to be on a completely different level.  Still doesn't change the fact that her household vessel sucks.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 8, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I wonder how Morgiana has grown.



When she shows up and one-shots one of the black djinn, we'll know


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 8, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> When she shows up and one-shots one of the black djinn, we'll know



Thats not the growth i was talking about 

ck

Although that would be awesome if not underwhelming at the same time.


----------



## Impact (Apr 8, 2013)

We still have that will Smith smilie? 

But seriously Wesley stop hating on Mor because she's awesome


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 9, 2013)

Wesley said:


> She's the leading lady, yet if she fell into a hole in the earth it wouldn't make one bit of a difference to either of those two.  She's like a dog.



The leading lady only because of her gender really.

Aladdin and Alibaba have big roles in the story due to their destined roles in their world. Mor is basically just someone helping them. I don't see how one would make the argument for her being as important as they are. Its fine too, two leads is enough. 



> Honestly?  I think Morgiana being in Reim would have been AMAZING.  She would have had a chance to grow and meet other Fanalists, especially of the female variety.  She could have also been tempted to be recruited by them.  And she could have picked up some new duds because the sundress, while simple and elegant, doesn't look cool.



Why would you think that's better? The author chose to give her own distinct journey just like Alibaba and Aladdin. Why do you think this is worse than just slapping her path along with Alibaba's?




> And really, Morgiana returning at any point wouldn't be celebrated.  Like I said, it'd be like her crawling back on her knees.



Celebrated by the fans? Yes, it would be.

She is going to get a moment to shine just like Alibaba did by stopping Mu.





> Friendzoned is a pit from which no one can escape.  There isn't a hint of romance between them.  It's painful to watch how forced even their friendship is.  Why is she his friend?  Why does she seemingly love him?  That he freed her?  Didn't some other people do that and more for her?  Like Aladdin and Goltas.



Why do you keep saying that. Being friend zoned is common in stories like this. They are going to end up together. Hell, if they were together the likeliest thing would be that they would end up separated.

Why are Alibaba and Aladdin such good friends? He freed her and she feels something towards him. You can brush it off as his kingly charisma.




> So you're saying it's enough that she likes him and this is a good story or development for her character?



Actually I was hinting at me not liking it that much. 

Its boring for the main female character to have her feelings for the main character be a defining part of her, its an easy way out for creating a character like hers. Its not too bad though, just clich?.

I'm not saying Mor is a good character, I'm saying your distaste for her is without reason. 


The point of the part of my post you quoted is that your point wasn't really real. You think her relationship with Alibaba is pathetic. Is that a reason to jump to the conclusion that her character is worthless trash that the author has no idea what to do with? Obviously not. 


She is clich? just like Alibaba and Aladdin are in certain ways. This series isn't some high level literature material. She serves her role just fine and unlike other writers in shounen series she does seem to be getting some development for a non-lead. Again she is not the lead, she is not the main character, she makes up the main cast of friends around our leads. She isn't the worst part of the series or the part which the author has no idea what to do with. What is being done with her is on par with the rest of this series. 




> Aladdin has boobs.  What does Morgiana have?



You want her character to have a gimmick? She has her faces.




> Both of which appear to be dead ends.  If she saw something new and took a personal interest in it, that would be a nice development for her, but it doesn't seem like she can break free of serving Alibaba's and Aladdin's interests.



You aren't really giving her time to develop here. Its not like that much has been done with Alibaba or Aladdin either. 

She can get new plot strands, as occurred with Hakuryuu recently, or her old ones can twist into new paths. In that way her story can be seem as more interesting than the two leads. We have some idea of what they are going for but we don't know where her story is headed for just yet. Living with possibly the most knowledgeable magi in the series for a year gives her plenty of possibilities for new developments. According to you though she is a dead character, for some reason.



> The only chance she's got is finishing puberty.  Adult Fanalists seem to be on a completely different level.  Still doesn't change the fact that her household vessel sucks.



Again plenty of possibilities. You are just hating on the character for no reason. She has been a capable character to this point and has not felt like one of those characters that make up the cast which are simply useless (see majority of DB cast).


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 9, 2013)

Wesley hating on Mor.

Lmao.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 9, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> The leading lady only because of her gender really.



Yes, simply for that reason.  Quite pathetic, isn't it?



> Aladdin and Alibaba have big roles in the story due to their destined roles in their world. Mor is basically just someone helping them. I don't see how one would make the argument for her being as important as they are. Its fine too, two leads is enough.



She should be more important, but as it is she's just a dog.  Pathetic.



> Why would you think that's better? The author chose to give her own distinct journey just like Alibaba and Aladdin. Why do you think this is worse than just slapping her path along with Alibaba's?



1.) Alibaba barely did anything in Reim.  He and Reim received almost no attention.

2.) She would have been alone in Reim with Alibaba.  The most time they've spent alone together was shortly after he bought and freed her, where she then began working for him.  That amounted to 3 days and the one thing on his mind the entire time was Aladdin.

3.) Reim is a big place.  Good for losing yourself in.

4.) If she does have a story worth telling in the Dark Continent, it's been completely ignored.  Like Alibaba, when she does return, alot will have happened to her, but no one will care.



> Celebrated by the fans? Yes, it would be.
> 
> She is going to get a moment to shine just like Alibaba did by stopping Mu.



It'll be even more forced than Alibaba's reunion with Aladdin.



> Why do you keep saying that. Being friend zoned is common in stories like this. They are going to end up together. Hell, if they were together the likeliest thing would be that they would end up separated.



However common it is, it's always pathetic.



> Why are Alibaba and Aladdin such good friends? He freed her and she feels something towards him. You can brush it off as his kingly charisma.



Aladdin and Goltas did more to free her.



> Actually I was hinting at me not liking it that much.
> 
> Its boring for the main female character to have her feelings for the main character be a defining part of her, its an easy way out for creating a character like hers. Its not too bad though, just clich?.
> 
> I'm not saying Mor is a good character, I'm saying your distaste for her is without reason.



So you don't like how she's been developed either.



> The point of the part of my post you quoted is that your point wasn't really real. You think her relationship with Alibaba is pathetic. Is that a reason to jump to the conclusion that her character is worthless trash that the author has no idea what to do with? Obviously not.



You said her defining characteristic was her as a love interest and you admitted that it was boring.  Ergo, she's pathetic.  



> She is clich? just like Alibaba and Aladdin are in certain ways. This series isn't some high level literature material. She serves her role just fine and unlike other writers in shounen series she does seem to be getting some development for a non-lead. Again she is not the lead, she is not the main character, she makes up the main cast of friends around our leads. She isn't the worst part of the series or the part which the author has no idea what to do with. What is being done with her is on par with the rest of this series.



She is the worst part of the series.



> You want her character to have a gimmick? She has her faces.



Boobs are an interest, not a gimmick.  She also shares those faces with other characters in the series.  Really, she's just got nothing going for her personally.



> You aren't really giving her time to develop here. Its not like that much has been done with Alibaba or Aladdin either.



The one who isn't giving her time is the author.  I know she isn't going to get that time.  She's been regulated to a dark, boring corner of the earth.  Alibaba and Aladdin are fighting wars.  And when they aren't fighting wars, they're hanging out with important and interesting people. 



> She can get new plot strands, as occurred with Hakuryuu recently, or her old ones can twist into new paths. In that way her story can be seem as more interesting than the two leads. We have some idea of what they are going for but we don't know where her story is headed for just yet. Living with possibly the most knowledgeable magi in the series for a year gives her plenty of possibilities for new developments. According to you though she is a dead character, for some reason.



She's dead because there's no for her to go.  Lots of things could happen to her, but none of it is worth telling and certainly won't be up to par with a lost prince fighting for his country or a god deciding the fate of nations.



> Again plenty of possibilities. You are just hating on the character for no reason. She has been a capable character to this point and has not felt like one of those characters that make up the cast which are simply useless (see majority of DB cast).



I don't hate her. I hate how she's been developed.  

Anyways, she's got 3 months.  If she doesn't make a reappearance by then, far away from Alibaba and Aladdin and doing her own thing, then I'll be proven right.  She's a nobody.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Mor hate in this thread is reaching a new troll level..


----------



## Imagine (Apr 9, 2013)

How does one hate a goddess?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 9, 2013)

^ I don't hate her.  She just doesn't get any love in the manga itself.

I'm disappointed that the final battle will not be taking place in Magnostadt.  I think it would have been an epic finish to the arc to have the whole city go up in a ball of flames.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

Morgiana is destined to be a queen.

The question is whose queen she's going to be: Hakuryuu's or Alibaba's ?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 9, 2013)

IT'S AN X!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wesley (Apr 9, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> IT'S AN X!!!!!!!!



Hm.  Works fine for me.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Apr 10, 2013)

Volume 17


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Volume 17



so good.....:amazed


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 10, 2013)

When will the next chapter of sinbad be released? I am growing restless.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> When will the next chapter of sinbad be released? I am growing restless.



May 8? if anything Sense Scan will take of that..


----------



## Wesley (Apr 10, 2013)

Two things;

1.) Does this mean that Mogamett will not be confronted?  Because it seems like the fighting is going to be taking far away from him.  If there is one final scene from him, it would seem it will be on his death bed, giving him an opportunity to repent.  I was hoping he'd die standing and force Aladdin to make a hard decision, but that seems more and more unlikely...

2.) Under these circumstances, Reim should attack Magnostadt again.  They've lost their only lines of defense and are wide open.  Also the risk of the worst case scenario has subsided since the Black Djinn have materialized and probably can't be used to blow up the world anymore.  They have no good reason to not attack and every reason to do so remains.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Two things;
> 
> 1.) Does this mean that Mogamett will not be confronted?  Because it seems like the fighting is going to be taking far away from him. * If there is one final scene from him, it would seem it will be on his death bed*, giving him an opportunity to repent.  I was hoping he'd die standing and force Aladdin to make a hard decision, but that seems more and more unlikely...
> 
> 2.) Under these circumstances, Reim should attack Magnostadt again.  They've lost their only lines of defense and are wide open.  Also the risk of the worst case scenario has subsided since the Black Djinn have materialized and probably can't be used to blow up the world anymore.  They have no good reason to not attack and every reason to do so remains.



1. Probably the bold is what will happen. I doubt there will be a direct confrontation. Which is saddening but all hope is not lost. We might have him fight whoever while he is corrupted but his body still intact. That way we can see some of his magical skills. 

2. Those Black-dijnn are super fast. If reim started attacking one of them would come back before the first barrier broke, or Aladdin would turn around and stop them.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> May 8? if anything Sense Scan will take of that..



Are you sure it's may 8? regardless,can't wait!


----------



## Wesley (Apr 10, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> 2. Those Black-dijnn are super fast. If reim started attacking one of them would come back before the first barrier broke, or Aladdin would turn around and stop them.



I take it for granted that Aladdin and Alibaba are going to stop them.  Although, perhaps instead of attacking them directly, they'll try to force Mogamett to back off.  Instead of going after the Djinn, go after the one pulling their strings.  Meanwhile, Kouha and his Household will be at the center of the action.  

This also avoids the first scenario come to think of it.  It also gives hope that Aladdin will actually have some difficulty.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Apr 13, 2013)

Welp..


----------



## shinethedown (Apr 13, 2013)

Just caught up with this manga, and I have loved it so far. Really looking forward to seeing how this arc plays out, Mogamett was such an interesting character with twisted morals. I'm can't wait to see characters like Sinbad and Morgiana again. And I'm interested in the route they are going to take with Sinbad's character.


----------



## Impact (Apr 13, 2013)

New chapter is out about to read


----------



## Yuki (Apr 13, 2013)

Jeral Fernandes said:


> Welp..


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 14, 2013)

Jeral Fernandes said:


> Welp..


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 14, 2013)

Jeral Fernandes said:


> Welp..




*Spoiler*: __ 



is that kouha's dijinn equip?


----------



## Yuki (Apr 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> is that kouha's dijinn equip?



Looks like it and it's fucking bad ass.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Apr 14, 2013)

Started this 4 days ago and before i knew it i'm already caught up.Time flies goddammit .
I'm liking this manga a lot,the current arc is going great too,loved the way Mogamett transitioned from a nice and kind guy to what he is now.Though i still like the Sindria arc the most tbh .


----------



## XxShadowxX (Apr 14, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> New chapter is out about to read



At least add a link when you say that, since it's obviously not the sense-scan release.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2013)

Jeral Fernandes said:


> Welp..



Thought that was Morgiana for a minute. 

Almost pissed myself.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Thought that was Morgiana for a minute.
> 
> Almost pissed myself.



Nah, the only upgrades Morgiana is allowed to receive are jewelry and possibly undergarments.

New chapter where?  Afternoon I hope.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No Gilgamesh?


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 meh i really dont like alibaba transformation


----------



## Melodie (Apr 15, 2013)

Chimichangas said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> meh i really dont like alibaba transformation




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it looks fucking insane.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 15, 2013)

Melodie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks fucking insane.




*Spoiler*: __ 



what i realy dont like is the color I would have preferred if it was black, that white color dont let the changes notice to much


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 15, 2013)

Melodie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks fucking insane.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Im not even sure about what it looks like,I definitely need another panel that is clear to give an opinion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2013)

You guys have no idea how hard is for me is to ignore the spoilers tag's lol... I want this chapter out so bad..


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 15, 2013)

Chapter is out
Link removed


----------



## Melodie (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Mdri (Apr 15, 2013)

Alibaba... so fuckin' awesome!!


----------



## Imagine (Apr 15, 2013)

A.M.A.Z.I.N.G


----------



## Drakor (Apr 15, 2013)

Link removed

In case anyone finds the above link slower


----------



## Wesley (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope Kouha realizes that he hasn't avenged his followers.  That he's only crushed a few puppets.  Though he might be the type to avoid risking the lives of his friends than seek retribution.  Of course, he's also blood-thirsty...

I love power magic.  Flexible, unpredictable, hard to counter even if know what's coming.  Consider that only Kouha could have protected his followers like that and only because of the way his power works.  Alibaba wouldn't have been able to protect anyone.  He can only cut things.

I wonder if Kouha has any households?  If he does, they were a complete no show.  Maybe he doesn't fight with his followers beside him?

Even money says Aladdin has gone after Mogamett.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 15, 2013)

Alibaba had black gauntlets before, Did the author forget about those or decided to discard them or maybe a seconded more refined form like his other sword?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Alibaba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yuki (Apr 15, 2013)

That... was awesome.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 15, 2013)

ALIBABA IS THE BOSS


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 15, 2013)

Shows you how rampant the Alibaba wank is.

Kouha takes care of business, and yet everyone is screaming Alibaba lmao.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Shows you how rampant the Alibaba wank is.
> 
> Kouha takes care of business, and yet everyone is screaming Alibaba lmao.



actually the Prince really did great.. I like him more now.. The Alibaba thing, well that swag


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 15, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Shows you how rampant the Alibaba wank is.
> 
> Kouha takes care of business, and yet everyone is screaming Alibaba lmao.





Kouha and his whole crew was about to get stomped on.

Alibaba held it down.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 15, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Link removed
> 
> In case anyone finds the above link slower


Sense-reader slower than Batoto, preposterous!


----------



## Wesley (Apr 15, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Shows you how rampant the Alibaba wank is.
> 
> Kouha takes care of business, and yet everyone is screaming Alibaba lmao.



For sure.  Revealed his Djinn equip.  I guess the only good thing about the reveal is that he did so protecting Kouha and his entourage.  He might enter into their good graces as a result which will help when he wants to secure Balbaad.  If he doesn't get something out of helping them, it's basically all a waste.  He's using his best moves against cannon fodder.


----------



## Roman (Apr 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Shows you how rampant the Alibaba wank is.
> 
> Kouha takes care of business, and yet everyone is screaming Alibaba lmao.



Cuz it was Alibaba who took care of business, not Kouha.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 16, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Cuz it was Alibaba who took care of business, not Kouha.



This, though Kouha put in some serious work.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 16, 2013)

So Alibaba can fly now? And presumably at high-speed.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2013)

prince was pretty awesome protecting his own army xD


----------



## Wesley (Apr 16, 2013)

What ridiculous bias.  You guys think Cassim cutting off a few limbs can even compare to Kouha turning them into mincemeat in a few seconds?  All Cassim did was slow them down for a moment.

Seriously, this;

Link removed

Compared to this;

Link removed

How can you consider what Cassim did to be anything special?  He blind sided the Djinn and didn't even do any real damage.  He probably did save their lives, but he's hardly improved the situation.  

And Kouha for his part was intent on protecting his army.  If he didn't have to protect anyone, he could go on the offensive.  Casim on the other hand, he can't protect anything.  He can only burn and cut things.

Granted, Cassim is probably going to clean house next chapter, but he'll be just as exhausted as Kouha at the end.  And the one that will make any real difference will be Aladdin who is probably in Mognastadt.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> What ridiculous bias.  You guys think Cassim cutting off a few limbs can even compare to Kouha turning them into mincemeat in a few seconds?  All Cassim did was slow them down for a moment.
> 
> Seriously, this;
> 
> ...



lol why are you calling him cassim instead of alibaba?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wesley why are you trolling?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 16, 2013)

Chimichangas said:


> lol why are you calling him cassim instead of alibaba?



Because that's his name?  Alibaba died in that arena.  What we have now is a shell being possessed by Cassim.



Malvingt2 said:


> Wesley why are you trolling?



Because I hate Cassim and want to crush the very memory of him.  I drew the line at him helping to beat the curse.  But then to have his soul merge with Alibaba's completely warping his very being all so Alibaba could, very easily I might say, overcome the handicap of having a limited Magoi pool.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Because that's his name?  Alibaba died in that arena.  What we have now is a shell being possessed by Cassim.



what? so in your point of view alibaba became a clone of cassim...a clone of a cassim that want to help aladin and worried about him and whats happening to the world , a cassim that help the army that is currently controlling his country...men death definitely improved cassim personality a lot, it changing him to the point that now cassim  personality is like alibaba


----------



## ~Howling~ (Apr 16, 2013)

Dat Alibaba .


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 16, 2013)

Wesley may be trolling but he is right Kouha was the star of the chapter all Alibaba did was cut of three legs.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Shows you how rampant the Alibaba wank is.
> 
> Kouha takes care of business, and yet everyone is screaming Alibaba lmao.



Yeah why are people excited when the main character does awesome stuff stop liking the main character


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 16, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Yeah why are people excited when the main character does awesome stuff stop liking the main character



Your Point being?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Wesley may be trolling but he is right Kouha was the star of the chapter all Alibaba did was cut of three legs.



I am not arguing that tho...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not arguing that tho...



I'm not saying you are.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Wesley may be trolling but he is right Kouha was the star of the chapter all Alibaba did was cut of three legs.



Ehh.. We all knew that Kouha is that powerful/has a djinn transformation. But for Alibaba, it was just the most anticipated moment, so it's absolutely reasonable. No one said Kouha wasn't impressive.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 16, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Ehh.. We all knew that Kouha is that powerful/has a djinn transformation. But for Alibaba, it was just the most anticipated moment, so it's absolutely reasonable.* No one said Kouha wasn't impressive.*



Of course as no one mentioned Kouha at all after the chapter came out besides Wesley. It was all Alibaba


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2013)

And Wesley trolling baits are so annoying... I feel like he wants to be the center of the conversation.. The Cassim/Alibaba thing is the reason why I asked the question to him..



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Of course as no one mentioned Kouha at all after the chapter came out besides Wesley. It was all Alibaba



yeah..I am part of the problem lol


----------



## Aldric (Apr 16, 2013)

Main character saves side character who was about to get pancaked, uses a power he struggled to master for a long time

GRRRRRRRRRRRR ALIBABA WANK AGHLARGHARGHLAGHA


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> And Wesley trolling baits are so annoying... I feel like he wants to be the center of the conversation.. *The Cassim/Alibaba thing is the reason why I asked the question to him..*
> 
> 
> 
> yeah..I am part of the problem lol



I know i should of been more specific. 

Wesley is trolling with the Cassim/Alibaba thing but what he is saying for the most part is correct.

Is basically what i was saying with my post.



Aldric said:


> Main character saves side character who was about to get pancaked, uses a power he struggled to master for a long time
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRR ALIBABA WANK AGHLARGHARGHLAGHA



Ok And?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Wesley may be trolling but he is right Kouha was the star of the chapter all Alibaba did was cut of three legs.





Aldric said:


> Yeah why are people excited when the main character does awesome stuff stop liking the main character





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Your Point being?





Aldric said:


> Main character saves side character who was about to get pancaked, uses a power he struggled to master for a long time
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRR ALIBABA WANK AGHLARGHARGHLAGHA





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Ok And?




I'll take a wild stab in the dark and say that his point is your complaint is stupid.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 16, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I'll take a wild stab in the dark and say that his point is your complaint is stupid.



Go away George.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 16, 2013)

Why should I? :S I'm helping you get why you're being made fun of. 

Don't reject me.


----------



## Roman (Apr 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Of course as no one mentioned Kouha at all after the chapter came out besides Wesley. It was all Alibaba



Alright, let's be clear. Yes, Alibaba only cut three legs. Three legs that would've crushed Kouha on the molecular level if Alibaba hadn't done so. Plus, he did it with the full-body Djinn equip which is not only the coolest looking one in the series so far, but also something he had much difficulty mastering. In other words, with what little he did, he managed to save the day where it counts.

And Wesley, stop being an idiot. I know you expressed fears that Alibaba would turn out to be much more Cassim-like. This is the first time you're now talking about Alibaba like he's actually Cassim despite there having been no indication that he picked up any Cassim-isms during this arc. In fact, he's still as much Alibaba now as he was Alibaba during Balbadd or any other part of the series. 

What you fail to grasp is not that Alibaba took on Cassim's persona in the arena, but remembered how he used to fight alongside him and used those memories to allow his magoi to work in synch with the magoi he inherited from Cassim. That's what enabled him to defeat Garda the Great. You're literally trying too hard to demonstrate how much you hate Aladdin and Alibaba. We get it. You hate them. We understand. No need to troll further now.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 16, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Cuz it was Alibaba who took care of business, not Kouha.



He stole the show.  That's not the same as actually accomplishing anything.  People have wanted to see Alibaba's djinn equip for over 2 years now.  To see him develop his vessel to that point.

Well, here it is.  It more or less looks like all the other equips, which isn't bad because they're all really cool looking.  He also got to play hero a bit, but then you gotta wonder if he'd just rushed into the 5th Level basement guns blazing, he would have been able to help sooner and save more people by cutting the head off the beast instead of attacking it's limbs.

Just 2 years and all we're going to see is Alibaba crushing cannon fodder?  Who is his enemy?  Where his is his opponent?  Where's his dog in the fight?  He doesn't have one.  If he doesn't at least make Kouha an ally after this which will help lead to him accomplishing his goals, then it's just a bunch of fanfare.

Hopefully...he doesn't use his extreme magic.  Hopefully Aladdin will sort things out before that and leave something for people to look forward to.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 16, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Alright, let's be clear. Yes, Alibaba only cut three legs. *Three legs that would've crushed Kouha on the molecular level if Alibaba hadn't done so.* Plus, he did it with the full-body Djinn equip which is not only the coolest looking one in the series so far, but also something he had much difficulty mastering. In other words, with what little he did, he managed to save the day where it counts.
> 
> And Wesley, stop being an idiot. I know you expressed fears that Alibaba would turn out to be much more Cassim-like. This is the first time you're now talking about Alibaba like he's actually Cassim despite there having been no indication that he picked up any Cassim-isms during this arc. In fact, he's still as much Alibaba now as he was Alibaba during Balbadd or any other part of the series.
> 
> What you fail to grasp is not that Alibaba took on Cassim's persona in the arena, but remembered how he used to fight alongside him and used those memories to allow his magoi to work in synch with the magoi he inherited from Cassim. That's what enabled him to defeat Garda the Great. You're literally trying too hard to demonstrate how much you hate Aladdin and Alibaba. We get it. You hate them. We understand. No need to troll further now.



Exaggeration much. 

Yes Alibaba saved the day for a few seconds, just like Kouha saved the day for a few seconds before they came back which they will again. 

Also Muu/Sinbad's full equip>Alibaba's. But of course thats all opinionated.

All im saying is the Alibaba wank is excessive. I have no problem with people sucking alibaba's dick. I suck a lot of characters dick, including Alibaba, but this was Kouha's chapter not Alibaba's and yet the only comments are one liners wanking alibaba.

Which i find annoying. Yes for future reference Alibaba was Boss, and looked boss this chapter.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 16, 2013)

If people like alibaba and they want to "wank" him,then let them be. I don't see what's the big deal.


----------



## Roman (Apr 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Exaggeration much.



Well yes, being crushed to the molecular level was an exaggeration  But the point is, if Alibaba hadn't come in when he did, Kouha would've been crushed one way or another. It was only thanks to him that Kouha was able to beat them. I don't see how that's Alibaba wank when that's an outright blatant fact.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 16, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> If people like alibaba and they want to "wank" him,then let them be. I don't see what's the big deal.





> *]Which i find annoying*. Yes for future reference Alibaba was Boss, and looked boss this chapter.



Its not a big deal. I found something annoying i commented on it, people responded and i responded back.



Freedan said:


> Well yes, being crushed to the molecular level was an exaggeration  But the point is, if Alibaba hadn't come in when he did, Kouha would've been crushed one way or another. It was only thanks to him that Kouha was able to beat them. I don't see how that's Alibaba wank when that's an outright blatant fact.



Kouha is the one that turned them into dust. 

All Alibaba did was cut off some of there legs which temporraily stopped there attacked, and if he did not of course Kouha would eventually lose just like Alibaba+Kouha will eventually lose, but yes Alibaba helped never suggested otherwise. 

And nothings defeated yet, Kouha chopped them up into tiny pieces and that only gave them a few seconds.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 16, 2013)

Alibaba was the star of the chapter.

Fucking deal with it and stop complaining about stupid shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Exaggeration much.
> 
> Yes Alibaba saved the day for a few seconds, just like Kouha saved the day for a few seconds before they came back which they will again.
> 
> ...





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> All im saying is the Alibaba wank is excessive. I have no problem with people sucking alibaba's dick. I suck a lot of characters dick, including Alibaba, but this was Kouha's chapter not Alibaba's and yet the only comments are one liners wanking alibaba.





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I have no problem with people sucking alibaba's dick. I suck a lot of characters dick, including Alibaba...





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I suck a lot of characters dick, including Alibaba...





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I suck a lot of characters dick





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I suck a lot of characters dick


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 16, 2013)

Who cares about alibaba and kouha's and stuff?

 My boy Aladdin is going to have a face off with Mogammet. He is gonna try to talk it out but when Mogammet says "no" alladin is gonna loss his shit,go avatar state mode Solomon's wisdom mode,and controle all the ruhk and destroy Mogammet and his black dijinns. 

He will then proceed to punish him by sealing his rukh and magic powers and force Mogammet to live as a "goi" for the rest of his remaining life.

Divine judgment by magi alladin.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 16, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Who cares about alibaba and kouha's and stuff?
> 
> My boy Aladdin is going to have a face off with Mogammet. He is gonna try to talk it out but when Mogammet says "no" alladin is gonna loss his shit,go avatar state mode Solomon's wisdom mode,and controle all the ruhk and destroy Mogammet and his black dijinns.
> 
> ...



Who the fuck is Aladdin again?
Trying to remember, considering Alibaba is moar interesting.
Wears a poofy hat...can fly in the air on fabric?

Oh fuck I remember

Eh he's cool and chit but his time is over.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 16, 2013)

Basically the powers that be will want to court Alibaba since his loyalties and affiliations are up in the air.  If he shows off his power, that will draw attention.  Right now Kou owns his country, but Kou itself is divided.  It's not in a state of civil war yet, but there is a division.  En probably has the most direct control, since he wants to use it for military base.  On the other hand, Gyokuen is probably in charge of the administration.  Assuming he follows through with his pledge to take back his country, there are different parties that could oppose or assist him.

Then there's obviously Sindria.  It's a country technically at war with Kou.  If Balbaad is strategically important, then they'll have to do something about it.  Sindria's position is one that leaves Balbaad in a particularly bad spot.   It's one where the only way to avoid war in Balbaad is to make an offer to Sinbad that would give incentive to spare it.

Reim is also another one, but Alibaba should hopefully have burned any bridges he may have had with them.  To make up for what he did should cost him alot, but given how weak and pathetic what's-her-face was made to be, I don't doubt he'll somehow be a friend to them even though he deceived and betrayed them.  Thousands of lives were wasted because of Alibaba.  That should weigh on him, if not personally, but in how people view and treat him.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Basically the powers that be will want to court Alibaba since his loyalties and affiliations are up in the air.  If he shows off his power, that will draw attention.  Right now Kou owns his country, but Kou itself is divided.  It's not in a state of civil war yet, but there is a division.  En probably has the most direct control, since he wants to use it for military base.  On the other hand, Gyokuen is probably in charge of the administration.  Assuming he follows through with his pledge to take back his country, there are different parties that could oppose or assist him.
> 
> Then there's obviously Sindria.  It's a country technically at war with Kou.  If Balbaad is strategically important, then they'll have to do something about it.  Sindria's position is one that leaves Balbaad in a particularly bad spot.   It's one where the only way to avoid war in Balbaad is to make an offer to Sinbad that would give incentive to spare it.
> 
> Reim is also another one, but Alibaba should hopefully have burned any bridges he may have had with them.  To make up for what he did should cost him alot, but given how weak and pathetic what's-her-face was made to be, I don't doubt he'll somehow be a friend to them even though he deceived and betrayed them.  Thousands of lives were wasted because of Alibaba.  That should weigh on him, if not personally, but in how people view and treat him.



Alibaba isn't going to side with quo. Either way he's going to fight them so unless it's in alliance with a prince(ss) who wants to destroy the core of Kou. He'll remain a free agent.
To me it seems rather clear that in the end Alibaba will disband the Kingship of the world and the need for Magi's with democracy.


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh shit, dat Alibaba.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 16, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Alibaba isn't going to side with quo. Either way he's going to fight them so unless it's in alliance with a prince(ss) who wants to destroy the core of Kou. He'll remain a free agent.
> To me it seems rather clear that in the end Alibaba will disband the Kingship of the world and the need for Magi's with democracy.



Why wouldn't Alibaba side with Kou?  He's already friends with two of their royals.  They also own his country, not via conquest, but as a result of Balbaad's own stupidity and corruption.  As I pointed out, there's a divide.  He can pick a side and either side can hurt or help him depending on who he wants to sell his sword to.

And it better not.  Kingship is a big theme in the manga.  Even if you aren't legally a king, you are still a king.  Someone for people to follow, to set an example.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Oh shit, dat Alibaba.



Yeah, dat full djinn equip


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Why wouldn't Alibaba side with Kou?  He's already friends with two of their royals.  They also own his country, not via conquest, but as a result of Balbaad's own stupidity and corruption.  As I pointed out, there's a divide.  He can pick a side and either side can hurt or help him depending on who he wants to sell his sword to.
> Like I said, he's going to attack Kou regardless so unless it's with a faction attacking what he is against. It wont be, and considering their positions he'd be affiliated with a kou rebellion not its main faction.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wesley (Apr 17, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Like I said, he's going to attack Kou regardless so unless it's with a faction attacking what he is against. It wont be, and considering their positions he'd be affiliated with a kou rebellion not its main faction.



He's not going to attack Kou because that would be bad for Balbaad.



> Which he already is.
> He set a democracy in Balbaad instead of staying to become it's king.
> Feeling it was best that they made choices for themself.



He did that because he didn't want to be king (didn't want to get married) and because he thought he could take the fight out of Cassim if the monarchy were abolished.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 17, 2013)

What I found curious about Alibaba's full body djinn equip is he's retained the giant sized sword instead of having a smaller sized blade he's more familiar with. I wonder why he did that, considering a lot of time was focused on Alibaba trying to condense Amon's sword down to a much smaller and familiar size


----------



## Yuki (Apr 17, 2013)

blueblip said:


> What I found curious about Alibaba's full body djinn equip is he's retained the giant sized sword instead of having a smaller sized blade he's more familiar with. I wonder why he did that, considering a lot of time was focused on Alibaba trying to condense Amon's sword down to a much smaller and familiar size



He's been fighting for a year in the arena, he may have a complete new style.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 17, 2013)

Zeref said:


> He's been fighting for a year in the arena, he may have a complete new style.



He's not exactly dueling with those things.  A long sword has more power behind it.


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Reim is also another one, but Alibaba should hopefully have burned any bridges he may have had with them.  To make up for what he did should cost him alot, but given how weak and pathetic what's-her-face was made to be, I don't doubt he'll somehow be a friend to them even though he deceived and betrayed them.  Thousands of lives were wasted because of Alibaba.  That should weigh on him, if not personally, but in how people view and treat him.



The hell? Seriously, what the hell. How did he betray Reim? He was never officially allied with them. Even Mu said he's a neutral force not involved with either side of the conflict. He technically didn't betray anybody. And what's this about thousands of lives wasted because Alibaba? He didn't kill anyone. If nothing else, his act of saving Aladdin saved thousands of other lives and gave rise to the truce between Reim and Magnostadt. Are you even reading the manga?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 17, 2013)

Freedan said:


> The hell? Seriously, what the hell. How did he betray Reim? He was never officially allied with them. Even Mu said he's a neutral force not involved with either side of the conflict. He technically didn't betray anybody. And what's this about thousands of lives wasted because Alibaba? He didn't kill anyone. If nothing else, his act of saving Aladdin saved thousands of other lives and gave rise to the truce between Reim and Magnostadt. Are you even reading the manga?



Alibaba: Heeey, guuuys!  I'm totally neutral may I tag along?

Mu: Seems legit.

*One week later*

Mu: I'm about to win the war!

Alibaba: lol, sorry nope.

Mu: What!?  You lying SOB!

That's betrayal.  They trusted him to act as an observer, out of respect of his martial prowess and possibly a budding friendship.  He tossed all of that aside and involved himself in a war he had no part in.

And there is no truce.  Reim hasn't spoken with Magnostadt.  They merely ran away because of a mad man was in control of a doomsday device.  None of the reasons Reim had for waging the war were addressed.  Those reasons still exist and there will not be justice for the victims of Magnostat's policies all thanks to Alibaba's and Aladdin's interventions.  Thousands of soldiers gave their lives in defense of Reim and it all amounted to nothing because of those two.  That is reason enough to hate and resent them.

But no one will, because they're the MCs and they're just so gosh darn nice, how can you hate them even when their actions cause people to die or die for nothing?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2013)

Reim started the war, to bad for them if they lost soilders aka fodder that no one cares about aka the readers.


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Alibaba: Heeey, guuuys!  I'm totally neutral may I tag along?
> 
> Mu: Seems legit.
> 
> ...



No. That is wrong. They knew Alibaba was looking for a friend in Magnostadt. Read that again. *A friend in Magnostadt*. A friend in the country they were going to war with. If nothing else, he should've been considered an enemy from the start on the grounds of having a friend in enemy territory. Yet they still willingly gave him a lift. He wasn't going to be an observer from the very beginning and they knew that. He was going to look for his friend. If not an enemy, Reim should've expected he'd get caught in the crossfire trying to protect *his friend* which is exactly what happened.

And let's be even more clear. Alibaba did not kill anyone in either Reim's or Magnostadt's armies. Given his neutral status, what he did never even came close to entertaining the idea that he betrayed anyone. But I think I know why you consider it a betrayal. Alibaba betrayed Reim because he stopped My from killing Aladdin. Aladdin, the character you hate the most in this whole series. Everything is clear now and like I said before, we fucking get it. You hate Aladdin, you hate Alibaba. You may stop trolling now. Thanks.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 17, 2013)

He was an observer.  That's what they considered his role to be and it's the role he agreed to.  And he betrayed that confidence.  He also hid the fact that he was Djinn-user from them.  There was trust, he violated it, and it cost Reim dearly.

And because of him and because of Aladdin, thousands of Reim's peoples' lives were lost for nothing.  They may as well have killed them all themselves for all the difference it made.  

And the character I hate most is Cassim.  Whiny emo ghost bitch that killed the MC and took over his body.  Aladdin was cool up until he decided to play god.  Now he's a Stu.


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> He was an observer.  That's what they considered his role to be and it's the role he agreed to.  And he betrayed that confidence.  He also hid the fact that he was Djinn-user from them.  There was trust, he violated it, and it cost Reim dearly.



Again, how did it cost Reim when Aladdin *did not actively contribute to Reim's casualties*? The moment Alibaba stepped in, the fighting stopped. In fact, not even Aladdin killed anyone fighting for Reim. They knew he has a friend in Magnostadt. Were you really expecting Alibaba to just sit back and let Mu kill Aladdin? Oh wait. Of course you were. You were certainly hoping for it, at least.



Wesley said:


> And because of him and because of Aladdin, thousands of Reim's peoples' lives were lost for nothing.  They may as well have killed them all themselves for all the difference it made.



Peace isn't nothing. But hey, you are the type who likes a good war and thinks death games build character 



Wesley said:


> And the character I hate most is Cassim.  Whiny emo ghost bitch that killed the MC and took over his body.  Aladdin was cool up until he decided to play god.  Now he's a Stu.



Cassim is dead and buried now, so your hatred for him is pretty much irrelevant in this moment.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 17, 2013)

Give up Freedan, it took forever to make him/her admit Reim had lost the initial encounter outright. There is much ammo to argue logic on this right now, because Alibaba did intervene to save the life of his friend, which did lead to a ceasefire that in effect for momentary peace meant the sacrifices of the soldiers dedicated to the capture of Magnostadt  became moot.

Not that I would agree with it, because it's like saying every soldier who fought a war to liberate others "may have well been killed" when peace and a reconcilable difference is made with no actual punishment done unto the oppressors.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Apr 17, 2013)

I have no idea why but this 
reminds so much of this


----------



## Superb Eden (Apr 17, 2013)

~Howling~ said:


> I have no idea why but this
> reminds so much of this



Kouha is the prince of monkeys? We got already Vegeta for this.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 17, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Give up Freedan, it took forever to make him/her admit Reim had lost the initial encounter outright. There is much ammo to argue logic on this right now, because Alibaba did intervene to save the life of his friend, which did lead to a ceasefire that in effect for momentary peace meant the sacrifices of the soldiers dedicated to the capture of Magnostadt  became moot.



1.) People insist that Aladdin and Alibaba are not fighting for Magnostadt, yet seem to think that Magnostadt won the war.  How is it that a country can win a war when all of their effort end up not deciding the outcome?

2.) The ceasefire was completely one sided.  Reim unilaterally decided to pull back all because the big stupid cunt lost her balls.  Magnostadt meanwhile cries and rages over the lives lost as a result of their expansionist policies and warped view of humanity.  They act like they're poor little victims, while Reim is made to feel ashamed by Aladdin.



> Not that I would agree with it, because it's like saying every soldier who fought a war to liberate others "may have well been killed" when peace and a reconcilable difference is made with no actual punishment done unto the oppressors



There was no reconciliation.  The status quo was preserved in it's entirety.  Magnostadt remains a belligerent, expansionist power with xenophobic isolationist tendencies.  And Reim is tossed out like garbage having served their purpose in reuniting Alibaba and Aladdin.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 17, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Again, how did it cost Reim when Aladdin *did not actively contribute to Reim's casualties*? The moment Alibaba stepped in, the fighting stopped. In fact, not even Aladdin killed anyone fighting for Reim. They knew he has a friend in Magnostadt. Were you really expecting Alibaba to just sit back and let Mu kill Aladdin? Oh wait. Of course you were. You were certainly hoping for it, at least.



Reim fought a war and lost entirely due to the actions of two individuals.  Reim had a good reason to fight a war, their borders had been violated, their people killed, their neighbors being harassed endlessly, and the arming of criminals and terrorists being carried out by Magnostadt.  And all the effort, all the costs, everything sacrificed to rectify the situation...completely wasted because of two fucktards with god complexes.

Aladdin and Alibaba should be hated.



> Peace isn't nothing. But hey, you are the type who likes a good war and thinks death games build character



Peace is won with war.  Peace is kept with the threat of war.  Life and death struggle defines people.



> Cassim is dead and buried now, so your hatred for him is pretty much irrelevant in this moment.



Give it more time.  Alibaba will be completely assimilated in no time at all.  The author will pretend it was natural development but when your soul is put through the washing machine with a larger, stronger, darker soul, what should result is a total loss of self to the bigger power.

Alibaba is dead.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> 1.) People insist that Aladdin and Alibaba are not fighting for Magnostadt, yet seem to think that Magnostadt won the war.  How is it that a country can win a war when all of their effort end up not deciding the outcome?


I think the problem is due to Aladdin's goal of preventing an ending similar to Alma Toran from happening. He had to cripple Magnostadt's magical WMD and prevent use of the Goi underground, and because he made them unable to protect themselves... he had to fight for them and repel Reim. Thus making it appear as if he was "*on*" their side, even though his intention was to prevent bloodshed on both. 

In the end we saw that Magnostadt certainly had the means to win the war via unique Black Djinn. Question is if Aladdin will fully crush the nations ability to defend itself by beating Mogamett before he can finish Kou and shifts his sight to Reim. I'm sure we all know he'll succeed at this though


----------



## Wesley (Apr 17, 2013)

Drakor said:


> I think the problem is due to Aladdin's goal of preventing an ending similar to Alma Toran from happening. He had to cripple Magnostadt's magical WMD and prevent use of the Goi underground, and because he made them unable to protect themselves... he had to fight for them and repel Reim. Thus making it appear as if he was "*on*" their side, even though his intention was to prevent bloodshed on both.
> 
> In the end we saw that Magnostadt certainly had the means to win the war via unique Black Djinn. Question is if Aladdin will fully crush the nations ability to defend itself by beating Mogamett before he can finish Kou and shifts his sight to Reim. I'm sure we all know he'll succeed at this though



No.  The one that truly showed a capacity to completely destroy their enemy were the Djinn-users.  Either Kouha's or Mu's extreme magic could have completely destroyed Magnostadt and no matter how many Black Djinn were sent against them, they couldn't stop them.  

Aladdin took a side in a war.  He didn't take into account Reim's side of the conflict.  He merely called them "arrogant".  What Magnostadt had done, what they were doing, Aladdin didn't care at all about that.  Even after the truth had been revealed Aladdin sat on his hands until a war started.  He did...nothing.  NOTHING!

You want to know what would have made a real difference?  If he had sided with Reim.  If he had supported their attack on Magnostadt, if he had attacked Magnostadt from the inside, if he had gone straight to the source of their Magoi reserves and destroyed them, he could have avoided alot of death and resolved the issues inside of Magnostadt at the same time.

But no, he sympathises with the mages and that's why he can't move against them.  Their hatred, their grievances, he wants to address those in as seemingly as nice a way as possible (i.e. not actually doing anything), while ignoring the victims they create on a daily basis!

He deserves to be crushed.  Torn down.  And the one that could have done it?  She's had all of her teeth knocked out of her skull and lobotomized.  CIS.  Character.  Induced.  Stupidity.  It's a trait many main characters have in stories and I'm sorry to say that the Gary Stu that is Aladdin has claimed his first major victim.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

~Howling~ said:


> I have no idea why but this
> reminds so much of this


----------



## blueblip (Apr 18, 2013)

Wesley said:


> No.  *The one that truly showed a capacity to completely destroy their enemy were the Djinn-users.  Either Kouha's or Mu's extreme magic could have completely destroyed Magnostadt and no matter how many Black Djinn were sent against them, they couldn't stop them. *
> 
> Aladdin took a side in a war.  He didn't take into account Reim's side of the conflict.  He merely called them "arrogant".  What Magnostadt had done, what they were doing, Aladdin didn't care at all about that.  Even after the truth had been revealed Aladdin sat on his hands until a war started.  He did...nothing.  NOTHING!
> 
> ...


Not getting into the rest of the argument, just curious about the bolded part.

Kouha was barely able to stand after destroying the three initial black djinn. Mu has only enough gas in his tank to let out half a dozen big shots before he runs out of magoi. How on earth are you getting the idea that either of them *alone* could take on an endless amount of black djinn?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 18, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Not getting into the rest of the argument, just curious about the bolded part.
> 
> Kouha was barely able to stand after destroying the three initial black djinn. Mu has only enough gas in his tank to let out half a dozen big shots before he runs out of magoi. How on earth are you getting the idea that either of them *alone* could take on an endless amount of black djinn?



Because they've shown that they're incapable of standing toe to toe with with Djinn-users and preventing them from using their extreme magic.  The Black Djinn's weakness is that they're created from and controlled from a base.  They can't prevent a Djinn user from attacking that base and crushing it with their extreme magic.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 18, 2013)

but they currently are preventing the Djinn users from attacking the base...
Djinn Cassim for instance wasn't bound to any location.
These specfic Djinn simply return as Rukh back to their area to reform. You could blow up Magnostadt but the Black Rukh would remain which is what is needed to create the Djinn.
All you'd do is really kill Magomett who controls them, but seemingly he will eventually erode from this fiasco regardless.

If you can't beat the djinn to begin with then stopping their reformation is meaningless. Seeing the state destroying 3 caused Kouha had this been an actual army front, he'd likely be picked off by the mages.
Though it still wouldn't matter since base or not, the Black Rukh remains and Magomett/Al-Sarmen can create Djinn so long as they have that.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 18, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> but they currently are preventing the Djinn users from attacking the base...
> Djinn Cassim for instance wasn't bound to any location.
> These specfic Djinn simply return as Rukh back to their area to reform. You could blow up Magnostadt but the Black Rukh would remain which is what is needed to create the Djinn.
> All you'd do is really kill Magomett who controls them, but seemingly he will eventually erode from this fiasco regardless.
> ...



1.) They're being controlled.

2.) The Djinn are not the same as the Black Rukh.  The mechanism and the spells Mogamett is using to give them form is what turns the Rukh into Djinn.  Without the mechanism, the Black Djinn would evaporate.  Mogamett and the prisoners in the Fifth Level are effectively acting as the hosts for the Djinn.  Without them, they can't do anything.

3.) The only reason Kouha and Mu can't do anything about the mechanism is because they have to protect their armies.  Without the armies, that gives them freedom of movement.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> No.  The one that truly showed a capacity to completely destroy their enemy were the Djinn-users.  Either Kouha's or Mu's extreme magic could have completely destroyed Magnostadt and no matter how many Black Djinn were sent against them, they couldn't stop them.
> 
> Aladdin took a side in a war.  He didn't take into account Reim's side of the conflict.  He merely called them "arrogant".  What Magnostadt had done, what they were doing, Aladdin didn't care at all about that.  Even after the truth had been revealed Aladdin sat on his hands until a war started.  He did...nothing.  NOTHING!
> 
> ...



LOL at Aladdin being a stu


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 20, 2013)

Spoilers for chapter 182: 

visualize a 4-dimensional object in her head

After this,magi will be on a one freaking *month* hiatus!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Spoilers for chapter 182:
> 
> visualize a 4-dimensional object in her head
> 
> After this,magi will be on a one freaking *month* hiatus!



wait what? O_O are you serious?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 20, 2013)

A lot of people are gonna hate mr.sinbad after this hiatus.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 20, 2013)

I think you guys and gals are gonna shit fire from your asses after this chapter. It's the ultimate cliff hanger.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh wow... and we have to wait for a whole month ah? Maybe it is because of the Sinbad manga? Ohtaka maybe needs time to get that going?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh wow... and we have to wait for a whole month ah? Maybe it is because of the Sinbad manga? Ohtaka maybe needs time to get that going?



Yes,it has to do with sinbad to a degree. But in the meanwhile,sinbad's side story is probably gonna take off soon so we will enjoy that before we get the next magi chapter.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 20, 2013)

jesus christ a month really? and the worst is that TOG cliff hanger level right there XD

so she considered its time for another episode of sinbad adventures i was thinking that she was going to wait a little more.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2013)

Let Ohtaka take all the time she needs.

Though I'll probably rage once I see the cliffhanger.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 20, 2013)

No more weekly dose of Magi. ;___;


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 20, 2013)

Check this out guy,alibaba's dijinn equip in colors: 

No,it's not a spoiler for the next chapter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Let Ohtaka take all the time she needs.
> 
> *Though I'll probably rage once I see the cliffhanger*.


 lol same.



Melodie said:


> No more weekly dose of Magi. ;___;






steveht93 said:


> Check this out guy,alibaba's dijinn equip in colors:
> 
> No,it's not a spoiler for the next chapter.


 looks cool..


----------



## ~Howling~ (Apr 20, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> After this,magi will be on a one freaking *month* hiatus!



Well that sucks .


----------



## Blαck (Apr 20, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Spoilers for chapter 182:
> 
> a body of a master
> 
> After this,magi will be on a one freaking *month* hiatus!



well damn


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2013)

One fucking month, nooooo

At least this chapter sounds content-packed


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

Is it going through a timeskip like One Piece did when it had a 1 month break? 

I may take this time to catch up so I can read the new chapter when it comes out in one month.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 20, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> Is it going through a timeskip like One Piece did when it had a 1 month break?
> 
> I may take this time to catch up so I can read the new chapter when it comes out in one month.




no it just end in a big cliffhanger


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 20, 2013)

Damn, a month

not like this needs a time skip , I mean it?s been like 1 1/2 - 3 years since Alibaba and Aladdin met.


----------



## convict (Apr 21, 2013)

What a time to go on hiatus. Right as the main man steps into the fray. And by that I do not mean Alibaba.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 21, 2013)

So we get a big cling hanger and then a month break? great, i might just make the last chapter the last chapter i read and not read the next one till the breaks over, who's with me?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 21, 2013)

Considering that HxH goes on +1yr breaks, one month is like nothing.


----------



## convict (Apr 21, 2013)

Sure it is nothing when compared to the worst possible example of a manga with long breaks. But the break will be a bit arduous for me simply because I am used to weekly doses of Magi.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 21, 2013)

Fear not guys,we are still getting sinbad adventures to ease the wait.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 21, 2013)

1 month break? Must be quite a lot of load on Ohtaka running two manga at once for it to get to that.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 21, 2013)

A _*month*_?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 21, 2013)

When does sinbad adventures start?



Infinite Xero said:


> Considering that HxH goes on +1yr breaks, one month is like nothing.



And most seinen and shojo mangas


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Apr 21, 2013)

Chapter's out by Sense Scans.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2013)

Poor Alibaba, we didn't even get to see him use it


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 21, 2013)

This chapter,dat kouen swag.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 21, 2013)

jajajajaja men poor alibaba ohtaka really screw with him


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2013)

alibaba got trolled bad


----------



## convict (Apr 21, 2013)

Erm...is it just me or has En Shou:

Chapter's out by Sense Scans.

Grown a couple inches these past few months as this is him before in the center right behind Kouen:

Chapter's out by Sense Scans.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 21, 2013)

convict said:


> Erm...is it just me or has En Shou:
> 
> Chapter's out by Sense Scans.
> 
> ...



ehhh?...i dont now puberty.....probably?  that o the dragon clan have the ability to increase their body size


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 21, 2013)

What a hilarious way to end a chapter before a break.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 21, 2013)

Alibaba was trolled excellent.


----------



## convict (Apr 21, 2013)

Chimichangas said:


> ehhh?...i dont now puberty.....probably?  that o the dragon clan have the ability to increase their body size



The latter is likely the case. I mean just look at how big his face is now:

2

Another thing I have noticed is how the household member with snakes for hair, Li Seishuu:

2 

Looks much more animalistic in this panel:

2

It can probably alter its appearance. 

Kouen has such freaks in his household. I love it.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 21, 2013)

Atleast Kouen will learn of Alibaba helping to protect his brother, surely he'll have more leniency Balbad now. I'm looking forward to see Kouen's metal vessels...especially since Judal claimed he could potentially beat Sinbad


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 21, 2013)

So which one of these guys is not really a part of his house hold. 

As there are 4 of them and he only has 3 metal vessels unless i am having a brain fart.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Apr 21, 2013)

You can have more than one household per metal vessel. Depends on the Djinn, mind you, but Sinbad's Baal seems to be the source of Jafar's and Masrur's household, and of course Hakuei's Paimon apparently spawned over 100.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 21, 2013)

convict said:


> The latter is likely the case. I mean just look at how big his face is now:
> 
> 2
> 
> ...



yeah you are right but probably ohgata hasnt defined his aspect yet when she made that chapter?,  or the dragon and snake guy vessels use strenge or life magic and make them for the first one encrease his size and the second one transform in a more primal form or the snake guy is a dungeon beast and can transform 

and yeah kouen household are the weirdest


----------



## Wesley (Apr 22, 2013)

The Goatee has landed!

I didn't think Alibaba would show his extreme magic.  And yes, it seems he's more powerful than Kouha.  He probably has a magoi pool on par with Sinbad and En.  He was above average before, but even if he'd learned his Djinn Equip, he'd be about as limited as Hakuei, able to his his extreme magic and then fall over.  But now that he also has Cassim's pool (who made an appearance this chapter fuck him), he's got be ranked 5 now or at least a very strong 4.

However, not having multiple Djinns is a handicap.  If you have mutli-metal vessels, you can effectively increase your Magoi pool since vessels store a limited amount of Magoi.  

It's unknown what element Alibaba has an affinity for.  He might not have good synergy with Amon.  And I thought that you could only proxy pool magoi into a metal vessel to a limit?  Like a one off if you've got nothing else?

Aladdin is wasting his time.  Mogamett is the problem.  He should have stayed behind to take care of the source.  What's he doing playing a support role when he showed that he's basically a god not too long ago?  I thought these guys were smarter than this?

Why exactly has En shown up?  Did he not have confidence in his little brother?  Did he have reason to believe that Magnostadt would be hard to deal with?  Is this Judar's doing?


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Apr 22, 2013)

Alibaba is officially the butt monkey of this Manga .


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeral Fernandes said:


> Alibaba is officially the butt monkey of this Manga .



What...  You mean to tell me he wasn't before this?


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2013)

Wesley said:


> The Goatee has landed!
> 
> I didn't think Alibaba would show his extreme magic.  And yes, it seems he's more powerful than Kouha.  He probably has a magoi pool on par with Sinbad and En.  He was above average before, but even if he'd learned his Djinn Equip, he'd be about as limited as Hakuei, able to his his extreme magic and then fall over.  But now that he also has Cassim's pool (who made an appearance this chapter fuck him), he's got be ranked 5 now or at least a very strong 4.
> 
> ...



Comparing Alibaba to Sinbad and En is a bit premature. As of yet, Alibaba hasn't really shown anything out of his Djinn equip. Just a standard bigass fire attack. The attack Sinbad showed against the Al Thamen operative in Balbaad was far more impressive. I do not think Alibaba's reservoir of magoi is on par with Sinbad or En's just yet.


----------



## Magician (Apr 22, 2013)

A month long break!


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 22, 2013)

Wesley said:


> The Goatee has landed!
> 
> I didn't think Alibaba would show his extreme magic.  And yes, it seems he's more powerful than Kouha.  He probably has a magoi pool on par with Sinbad and En.  He was above average before, but even if he'd learned his Djinn Equip, he'd be about as limited as Hakuei, able to his his extreme magic and then fall over.  But now that he also has Cassim's pool (who made an appearance this chapter fuck him), he's got be ranked 5 now or at least a very strong 4.
> 
> ...



I believe he pursued because he wasn't sure of there actual strength and whether Alibaba could handle them.
Though with the two using fire magic, Alibaba should be able to spam some extreme magic so long as Aladdin refills his magoi.

Spoilers made me think Alibaba was going to get stabbed by kouen or something...


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 22, 2013)

> Kouen enters the battlefield
> A month long break.

This is so fucking unfair.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 22, 2013)

Shit, that wolf thing is strong as fuck


----------



## ~Howling~ (Apr 22, 2013)

This is gonna be a long month,especially with that cliffhanger


----------



## Wesley (Apr 22, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I believe he pursued because he wasn't sure of there actual strength and whether Alibaba could handle them.



Aladdin should have known that the Djinn sent weren't the full scope of the threat they faced.  It should be obvious to someone like him that the darkness he'd sensed didn't match the scale that those three represented.  He should have gone for Mogamett and he should have known that is where he should have gone.



> Though with the two using fire magic, Alibaba should be able to spam some extreme magic so long as Aladdin refills his magoi.



Wasn't it a rule that you could artificially fill a metal vessel one time using an outside source?

Keep in mind a Magoi pool isn't the same as a power level.  It's just something you're born with and it's more of a fuel supply than anything.  Under normal circumstances, it never grows, however the author decided Alibaba needed a power up and bullshitted Cassim's soul into Alibaba's body without any foreshadowing whatsoever.  

Regardless, he has two magoi pools in his body and apparently Cassim's soul was more powerful than Alibaba's.  So while Alibaba's was above average, Cassim had an excellent pool that you'd normally only find in high ranked magicians.  Add those two together and I'd think you'd have someone like Yamur, Sinbad, or En.

Again, he might have a pool as large as their's, but he doesn't have the extra metal vessels.  He might not have an affinity for fire (I'm sure Cassim did though so it's all cool).  And he doesn't have their physical conditioning.  

This is why Sinbad and En are such beasts.  They have extra vessels which artificially expands their Magoi pools.  They have excellent physical strength which deals with their recoil from using alot of magoi at once.  They're intelligent which probably assists in formulating magical coding even if they don't know it themselves.  And they likely have affinity with at least one of their Djinns for maximum efficiency.

Alibaba might have the Magoi pool and he's probably gotten stronger, but he's not as physically powerful as Sinbad and En.  He doesn't have the vessels.  He might not have the affinity.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 22, 2013)

i think the affinity thing only apply to magicians?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 22, 2013)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> You can have more than one household per metal vessel. Depends on the Djinn, mind you, but Sinbad's Baal seems to be the source of Jafar's and Masrur's household, and of course Hakuei's Paimon apparently spawned over 100.



Thats true completely forgot about that whore Dijnn lol.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 22, 2013)

Chimichangas said:


> i think the affinity thing only apply to magicians?



I would think it applies to everyone.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 22, 2013)

Also Wesley of course alibaba should not be as strong as Sinbad and En.

Actually i would be beyond retarded if he could do anything other then get a beat down from them.


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 22, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I would think it applies to everyone.



i thing its a magician thing because alladin instructor say that the tipes of magician depends of the type of rukh that the magicians attract look:

He already has

and when you use djinn equip you become the djinn himself gaining his affinity and power thats why Hakuryuu pass from controling only plants to all type of life form


----------



## Wesley (Apr 27, 2013)

So since there's no new chapter, I thought I'd post an observation I made and what it might mean.  

When Scherazade explained that she was actually an old lady, she had an odd way of referring to herself.  Specifically that she was also a clone of Scherazade.  If you are you, you generally don't call yourself a clone of yourself.  This leads me to think that the body she uses to speak and interact with is also her own person.  

It would make sense that all of Scherazade's proxies are their own being.  Even the clones that are specifically made to be her and fulfill and perform all of her normal, day to day duties.  Those clones are probably very close to being Scherazade's actual self though that the line is incredibly blurred.

Even though I hated the hatchet job done to her character in that and the following chapters, there might be some small comfort in that perhaps her cloned daughter will survive and carry on her legacy.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

But that will kill the purpose of Titus dying. Titues and Scherazad are both clones of the original. They die when the original dies.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> But that will kill the purpose of Titus dying. Titues and Scherazad are both clones of the original. They die when the original dies.



No, they die when the magoi they were supplied with runs out.  The girl that Scherazade usually speaks through has not been given an expiration date.  For all we know, she might leave a good long time yet.

Another thing, Aladdin himself might be a clone.  Ugo said that his power was a copy of Solomon's.  If Aladdin is a clone of Solomon that may mean that a Magi's power might be passed on to a clone or offspring.  So if the girl proxy survives she might end up being a Magi herself.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 27, 2013)

When does the Sinbad spinoff begin?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 28, 2013)

^^ Been asking the same thing for days


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 28, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> When does the Sinbad spinoff begin?



I hope they translate it, I love Sinbad and his Generals.


and to pass this month too..


----------



## aegon (Apr 28, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> When does the Sinbad spinoff begin?



next shonen sunday's issue. And sense scan already assembled a team for it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 29, 2013)

Just read the first volume. 

Not really feeling it, but you can never judge on one volume. 

When does it pick up?


----------



## Melodie (Apr 29, 2013)

It gets better as it goes but the awesomeness starts in the Balbadd arc.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 29, 2013)

What arc is that? Volume?


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 29, 2013)

Balbadd arc start in episode 32


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 30, 2013)

just read volume 2.

I'm starting to get the feel of the manga. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2013)

I just read the chapter and I enjoyed it.... too bad about the month break..


----------



## steveht93 (May 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I just read the chapter and I enjoyed it.... too bad about the month break..



Welcome back Malving,good to see you in this thread.


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 4, 2013)

Finally, i hope it's translated soon, however they shouldn't have put it as chapter 183 considering it's its oun thing


----------



## aegon (May 4, 2013)

That's sinbad's adventures not magi, plus that's only the first chapter, there were two chapters this week


----------



## Chimichangas (May 4, 2013)

wow they star sinbad adventure from the very begining


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 5, 2013)

Adventure of Sinbad Chapter 1 & 2 is out now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Adventure of Sinbad Chapter 1 & 2 is out now.



ohh shit  :amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Chimichangas (May 5, 2013)

so sinbad has super power when he was a baby intersting, and i supouse sinbad dad is killed by the people for giving refuge to a enemy soldier but of course before died he give sinbad a badass spech of how a human needs to live


----------



## steveht93 (May 5, 2013)

Oh fucking yes!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2013)

Man the quality is equal to Magi.. I really like this spin off.. Nice to see Sinbad this way..


----------



## steveht93 (May 5, 2013)

So then it appears that sinbad is like a fucking baby Jesus  his birth was so badass tsunamis and earth quacks happened and a fucking volcano erupted. Even fucking mother nature respects his birth.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So then it appears that sinbad is like a fucking baby Jesus  his birth was so badass tsunamis and earth quacks happened and a fucking volcano erupted. Even fucking mother nature respects his birth.



Now that you put it that way.... 100% correct..


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 5, 2013)

Baby Sinbad is boss.


----------



## Wesley (May 6, 2013)

His dad probably feels bad for the spoils of war.  Obviously the pay out for the victory was stolen from conquered peoples and kingdoms.  Question is just what country did they beat that there was so much gold to go around?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 6, 2013)

Damn they really started ALL the way in the beginning


----------



## Stilzkin (May 6, 2013)

Wesley said:


> His dad probably feels bad for the spoils of war.  Obviously the pay out for the victory was stolen from conquered peoples and kingdoms.  Question is just what country did they beat that there was so much gold to go around?



Seems like an error on the author's part, or perhaps the translator's, for it to have been gold. Even if they were small bags of gold giving each citizen, or each family, a bag of gold is ridiculous. Those bags of gold are likely to be worth more than what some of those villagers would have made in their lifetimes.


----------



## Thor (May 6, 2013)

They spent it all on drinks.


----------



## Wesley (May 6, 2013)

His dad deserved that beating.  Saying he didn't care for the country is the same as not caring for the people in it.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 6, 2013)

A country is not the same thing as its people.


----------



## Wesley (May 6, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> A country is not the same thing as its people.



It can be considered to be.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 6, 2013)

Just read volume 4 of Magi. 

Didn't like Volume 3, the Kouga arc didn't interest me, but Sinbad does interest me. Quite a bit actually.


----------



## Wrath (May 6, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So then it appears that sinbad is like a fucking baby Jesus  his birth was so badass tsunamis and earth quacks happened and a fucking volcano erupted. Even fucking mother nature respects his birth.


We already knew that. His birth was sensed all over the world, too.


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 7, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Just read volume 4 of Magi.
> 
> Didn't like Volume 3, the Kouga arc didn't interest me, but Sinbad does interest me. Quite a bit actually.



Don't worry, it gets better from there, the start's quite slow. I have to say didn't enjoy chapters 80s to around 130s as much though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It can be considered to be.



Not even in the slightest way is this accurate.


----------



## Wesley (May 7, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Not even in the slightest way is this accurate.



People will think what they want.  It's not stretch at all to define a country by it's people.  

Fact is he said something that he knew would offend them.  He didn't mince words.  Maybe he has a good reason to hate the country, maybe he really doesn't like the people that live in it.  But so what?  If you piss people off and they retaliate, who's at fault?  You are.  Doesn't matter if he took the beating without fighting back.

Sinbad's dad is an asshole.  He thinks nothing of his family and what's best for them.  He didn't take his veteran's due, despite having lost a leg.  He pissed off his neighbors and they retaliated by destroying his only source of income.  Now he's going to harbor an enemy soldiers all because his shitty son wants to.

Fact is Sinbad's birth ruined his parents' lives.  Not because he's a burden or because he's troublemaker, but because he was so goddamn special that his father seems to have decided to sacrifice EVERYTHING in an attempt to mold him into a world savior.  How much of a crackpot do you have to be to try to turn your son into a messiah?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 7, 2013)

Read volume 5. 

I love Sinbad, and no...Ugo.  No No No  I don't want him to be killed by that douche. 

Is he really not Alladin's.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 8, 2013)

Wesley said:


> People will think what they want.  It's not stretch at all to define a country by it's people.
> 
> Fact is he said something that he knew would offend them.  He didn't mince words.  Maybe he has a good reason to hate the country, maybe he really doesn't like the people that live in it.  But so what?  If you piss people off and they retaliate, who's at fault?  You are.  Doesn't matter if he took the beating without fighting back.
> 
> ...



Who cares. 

He is the father of Sinbad the mother fucking High King of the seven seas, and he loves his dad thats all that matters.


----------



## steveht93 (May 8, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Read volume 5.
> 
> I love Sinbad, and no...Ugo.  No No No  I don't want him to be killed by that douche.
> 
> Is he really not Alladin's.



Keep on reading brah,it gets better.


----------



## Wesley (May 8, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Who cares.
> 
> He is the father of Sinbad the mother fucking High King of the seven seas, and he loves his dad thats all that matters.



Since when is being related to an overrated character put someone above criticism?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 8, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Since when is being related to an overrated character put someone above criticism?



Since forever.


----------



## Chimichangas (May 13, 2013)

raw of episode 3 of sinbad adventure Ch.108-108.5


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2013)

I feel that it should be this week the manga continues?  Yes?


----------



## Melodie (May 18, 2013)

Yes. I think..


----------



## aegon (May 18, 2013)

No, it should be the week after the next one (sindbad adventure on chapter 6)


----------



## convict (May 18, 2013)

I could have sworn it was stated that Magi was on a 4 week break and the last chapter was posted on the 21st of April.


----------



## Melodie (May 18, 2013)

;__________________;


----------



## Arya Stark (May 19, 2013)

How many chapters this spin-off will have?


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> How many chapters this spin-off will have?



Honestly?  Probably more than Magi itself.  Sinbad's life is a very eventful one.  I'm inclined to think that the author has pretty much given up on the adventure/exploration aspect of Magi and is pouring all of that energy and creativity into making Sinbad's story.  Which means Magi will be boring convoluted shit from here on out.


----------



## steveht93 (May 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Honestly?  Probably more than Magi itself.  Sinbad's life is a very eventful one.  I'm inclined to think that the author has pretty much given up on the adventure/exploration aspect of Magi and is pouring all of that energy and creativity into making Sinbad's story.  Which means Magi will be boring convoluted shit from here on out.



You are a very pessimistic person,arnt you?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 19, 2013)

Stfu Wesley.


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2013)

If the author weren't obviously playing favorites and pulling crap out of her ass, I'd give her more credit.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Honestly?  Probably more than Magi itself.  Sinbad's life is a very eventful one.  I'm inclined to think that the author has pretty much given up on the adventure/exploration aspect of Magi and is pouring all of that energy and creativity into making Sinbad's story.  Which means Magi will be boring convoluted shit from here on out.



Which is why a large chunk of the writing of the spin off is going to be handled by another artist?

Magi is still the main story.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Honestly?  Probably more than Magi itself.  Sinbad's life is a very eventful one.  I'm inclined to think that the author has pretty much given up on the adventure/exploration aspect of Magi and is pouring all of that energy and creativity into making Sinbad's story.  Which means Magi will be boring convoluted shit from here on out.



Just get the hell out. You never have any idea what you are talking about and are just annoying.


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Which is why a large chunk of the writing of the spin off is going to be handled by another artist?
> 
> Magi is still the main story.



He's drawing it.  He's not writing it.

Magi might be the main story, but it's going to be a side story next to the Most Excellent Adventures of Sinbad with his utterly awesome cast of characters that crap all over the garbage that is being cropped in Magi.  The author has abandoned Magi.  She is just going through the motions and is dove tailing from here.  There's no creativity.  There's no spirit.

Magi has officially turned into Dragonball Z.  The setting doesn't matter, the characters don't matter, all that matters is the wanky power battles.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 19, 2013)

^ck

Go away


----------



## Stilzkin (May 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> He's drawing it.  He's not writing it.



Who knows to what extent she actually writes the chapter.

Does she draw a rough draft of every chapter or does she give him the arc and he works on putting that out?



> Magi might be the main story, but it's going to be a side story next to the Most Excellent Adventures of Sinbad with his utterly awesome cast of characters that crap all over the garbage that is being cropped in Magi.  The author has abandoned Magi.  She is just going through the motions and is dove tailing from here.  There's no creativity.  There's no spirit.



Suffering from depressive episodes? You went from a fan to a pessimistic critic with no real reason for it.



> Magi has officially turned into Dragonball Z.  The setting doesn't matter, the characters don't matter, all that matters is the wanky power battles.



Yup, cause there is so many fights plaguing this series. We have had like two fights in a few dozen chapters, clearly too many for a series which never pretended to not involve fights.


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Who knows to what extent she actually writes the chapter.



Probably all of it with some tidbits from editors.



> Suffering from depressive episodes? You went from a fan to a pessimistic critic with no real reason for it.



I have plenty of reason for it.  I talk about it at length.  I think the mangaka has really lost her edge for whatever reason and it shows.



> Yup, cause there is so many fights plaguing this series. We have had like two fights in a few dozen chapters, clearly too many for a series which never pretended to not involve fights.



Aladdin and Alibaba are gods now.  Every problem from here on out is going to be an ant to be squashed.  And they can never be wrong about anything.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Probably all of it with some tidbits from editors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you the guy on /a/ who just shits over the manga because you deluded yourself into believing the entire series was about dungeon exploration just because of the first arc just because you didn't realize that the first arc was just done that way as an introduction to the world and characters? Yeah, you talk about it at lengths but everybody always proves you wrong and makes you look dumb and so you just leave the argument.

You really have no idea what you are talking about and you seriously need to stop. Just because you are butthurt the story didn't progress in the way you wanted it to doesn't make it bad or not well thought out.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Probably all of it with some tidbits from editors.



Possibly, but its also possible she won't have all that control.

Her focus is one the series she is writing and nothing shows otherwise.

The only "proof" is your baseless belief that the series is spiraling downwards.



> I have plenty of reason for it.  I talk about it at length.  I think the mangaka has really lost her edge for whatever reason and it shows.



Again, you seem to have changed your mind about the series in a few chapters, its ridiculous.



> Aladdin and Alibaba are gods now.  Every problem from here on out is going to be an ant to be squashed.  And they can never be wrong about anything.



See, this is ridiculous. You are assuming this based on what? We've seen a couple of chapters of what they can do and now you are jumping to these assumptions.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (May 19, 2013)

Lol, how is Aladdin a god when he got his ass kick by Mu?


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Lol, how is Aladdin a god when he got his ass kick by Mu?



Takes a god to kill a god.  The transition is complete.  War, politics, it has no place in this manga.  All that matters are djinn users and maybe their households.



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Are you the guy on /a/ who just shits over the manga because you deluded yourself into believing the entire series was about dungeon exploration just because of the first arc just because you didn't realize that the first arc was just done that way as an introduction to the world and characters? Yeah, you talk about it at lengths but everybody always proves you wrong and makes you look dumb and so you just leave the argument.



I don't soil myself with /a/.

And no one has proven my points wrong.  They simply take whatever the hell the mangaka feeds them as gospel and leave it at that.  Fact is no one has invested themselves in this series as much as I have, thus the tailspin the manga now finds itself in is apparently completely lost on everyone else. 



> You really have no idea what you are talking about and you seriously need to stop. Just because you are butthurt the story didn't progress in the way you wanted it to doesn't make it bad or not well thought out.



Within a story, if natural consequences are not the result of a character's actions and decisions then it is a bad story and not very well thought out.  Aladdin hasn't suffered at all for what he's done and neither has Alibaba.  There were consequences earlier in the manga and there was strife and there was turmoil.  This latest arc however basically boils down to Aladdin making all of the wrong decisions, but never being held accountable, not even being told how badly he's fucked up.  He is in fact vindicated for his incredibly poor performance!

And the one character that might have been able to bring him back down to earth after that grandiose display of power?  She had her brain ripped from her skull and was marked for death in the same chapter.  That's the mark of a Stu.  Everyone, no matter how apparently intelligent and experienced ends up differing to the Stu's opinion.


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2013)

> Fact is no one has invested themselves in this series as much as I have


Just stop already.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2013)

wtf is going on in my damn thread?


----------



## Stilzkin (May 19, 2013)

> Fact is no one has invested themselves in this series as much as I have



In what way? What in the world are you talking about. 

You appear to the series much to seriously. That's not being a good reader in this case. 



> Aladdin hasn't suffered at all for what he's done and neither has Alibaba. There were consequences earlier in the manga and there was strife and there was turmoil. This latest arc however basically boils down to Aladdin making all of the wrong decisions, but never being held accountable, not even being told how badly he's fucked up. He is in fact vindicated for his incredibly poor performance!



Has the story been emphasizing Aladdin's mistakes or are the mistakes those in your own opinion? Has this arc ended?



> And the one character that might have been able to bring him back down to earth after that grandiose display of power?



See the story isn't supporting this at all. There are several characters at this point which could challenge if not down right embarrass him.

You at some point decided there was a problem with this series and have since then seen everything occurring in a negative light. It is completely confusing to read some of your arguments. Your posts are honestly bizarre, I would claim you were just trying to troll the thread but your posts are more complex than most trolls bother to create. You should just take a break from the series give it some time to develop and try to approach without a bias. Also remember shounen series are not serious pieces of literature.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2013)

Wtf seriously, we are in a war arc -and a very good written one at that- of course there will be huge power levels, ugh.

This is a long manga, there are times mangaka focuses on action more then story.And to be honest, mangaka is doing a good job at characterization too exp. Prince Kouha.

If you'll be here to bitch non-stop then drop the series, it's easy.


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Wtf seriously, we are in a war arc -and a very good written one at that- of course there will be huge power levels, ugh.
> 
> This is a long manga, there are times mangaka focuses on action more then story.And to be honest, mangaka is doing a good job at characterization too exp. Prince Kouha.
> 
> If you'll be here to bitch non-stop then drop the series, it's easy.



Problem is...the manga isn't always going to be at war!  And you know who fights wars?  Armies!  And you know who won the war?  Gods!  Why even bother having armies if there are gods flying around?  The mundane adventures are pretty much over, the trials and experiences of the characters are finished.  All that's left from here on out are Djinn-duels.

Power levels do not drop.  They inflate and at ever increasing rates.



Stilzkin said:


> In what way? What in the world are you talking about.
> 
> You appear to the series much to seriously. That's not being a good reader in this case.



When the series is taking itself seriously, you're supposed to take it seriously.



> Has the story been emphasizing Aladdin's mistakes or are the mistakes those in your own opinion? Has this arc ended?



The story acts like he's done nothing wrong when he's pretty much made every wrong move since the beginning of the war.



> See the story isn't supporting this at all. There are several characters at this point which could challenge if not down right embarrass him.



No one can and no one will.  It hasn't even occured to them that Aladdin is somehow wrong for doing what he's done.  Certainly no one but me has found fault with the story.



> You at some point decided there was a problem with this series and have since then seen everything occurring in a negative light. It is completely confusing to read some of your arguments. Your posts are honestly bizarre, I would claim you were just trying to troll the thread but your posts are more complex than most trolls bother to create. You should just take a break from the series give it some time to develop and try to approach without a bias. Also remember shounen series are not serious pieces of literature.



If you're going to say not to take it seriously that's the same as saying I'm right.


----------



## steveht93 (May 20, 2013)

You guys need to chill. We are getting a chapter next week,right?


----------



## tupadre97 (May 21, 2013)

I just finished catching up with this manga and I have to say that it is amazing. When shit gets real in this story it gets very real. I can't wait for whats coming next. I also read the sinbad side story and that was great too.


----------



## ironherc (May 23, 2013)

Just finished catching up finally and i really love this series now. The world, the characters (favorite interpretation of sinbad ever), the politics and war are just great. Also love the djinn equip. Seriously, why the hell didn't I started reading this before?


----------



## steveht93 (May 23, 2013)

Welcome to the world of magi boys. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 23, 2013)

Those Sinbad adventures are not bad, but I want my Magi back right now damn it!


----------



## Eisenheim (May 24, 2013)

Is the series in hiatus? or the mangaka's doing something else? Last time I checked, I am reading chapter 182.


----------



## Imagine (May 24, 2013)

^Yes, the mangaka put it on a 1 month hiatus to do a side story for Sinbad.

here ya go.


----------



## Magician (May 24, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Is the series in hiatus? or the mangaka's doing something else? Last time I checked, I am reading chapter 182.



It's on a one month break. She's currently working on a new manga called the Adventures of Sinbad. It's 3 chapters in I think, you should check it out.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Eisenheim (May 24, 2013)

I see. Thank you guys. I might as well read the side story.


----------



## aegon (May 26, 2013)

No chapter this week either, I think that next week it should re-start


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 26, 2013)

This is fuckin ridiculous...One Piece on a break, Magi on a break, Tower of God on a break.

The worst thing is they all had very interesting things going on right now.


----------



## Wesley (May 26, 2013)

aegon said:


> No chapter this week either, I think that next week it should re-start



Think so?  I think we'll find that the author likes not having to deal with Magi.  Gives her creative freedom.  Freedom to create nothing.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 26, 2013)

Magi volume 17 ranked number 1 in sales for it's first week.


----------



## Sphyer (May 27, 2013)

raziu said:


> This is fuckin ridiculous...One Piece on a break, Magi on a break, Tower of God on a break.
> 
> The worst thing is they all had very interesting things going on right now.



At least there's still good ol Bleach


----------



## ensoriki (May 28, 2013)

Noblesse also now going on break...


So in Bleach we trust.
Killer Stall and GoH will probably have a trans out this week too


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 28, 2013)

With Bleach and Naruto I mostly only just check out the spoilers and read the chapters if  something interesting is going on with the characters I like (that is Kakashi and Urahara).

I've started reading Kingdom. Pretty good so far, you guys should check it out.


----------



## Imagine (May 28, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Magi volume 17 ranked number 1 in sales for it's first week.


Good shit     .


----------



## tupadre97 (May 28, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Magi volume 17 ranked number 1 in sales for it's first week.



Nice. Hey does anybody know on what day new Magi chapters are released?


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 28, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Nice. Hey does anybody know on what day new Magi chapters are released?



The series is currently on hiatus until next week, but WSS releases every Wednesday (despite it's name) and Sense Scans releases chapters for both Magi and Sinbad on Sundays.


----------



## Kei (May 28, 2013)

Everything I love is on breaks or the translator group is far behind, like 4-5 months behind :s


----------



## Blαck (May 28, 2013)

I think we only have like one more week until this is back on track?


----------



## tupadre97 (May 28, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> The series is currently on hiatus until next week, but WSS releases every Wednesday (despite it's name) and Sense Scans releases chapters for both Magi and Sinbad on Sundays.



Ok thanks.


----------



## convict (May 29, 2013)

The initial claim that it was a month break was false I guess. We haven't had the regular Magi for 6 weeks assuming the chapter comes out Sunday. It has been especially painful seeing the cliffhanger. We were finally about to see the ultimate badass of the manga and his posse in combat.


----------



## Kei (May 29, 2013)

<---Still silently waiting for Mor to appear again along with Haku

Though I still wanted to see Alibaba's new power, still a bit ashamed that he was completely missed his chance in the end.


----------



## aegon (May 30, 2013)

convict said:


> The initial claim that it was a month break was false I guess. We haven't had the regular Magi for 6 weeks assuming the chapter comes out Sunday. It has been especially painful seeing the cliffhanger. We were finally about to see the ultimate badass of the manga and his posse in combat.



Well it was a 4 four issues break, that is 4 weeks=one month, but we got the golden week in that period so it was 5 weeks instead of 4.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 1, 2013)

Tranlsation for 183 are out
what the fuck
I refuse to read them but I know others like the spoilers.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 2, 2013)

Alibaba should destroy Kouen now 
inb4hesnotstrongenough
Idgaf.


----------



## convict (Jun 2, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Alibaba should destroy Kouen now
> inb4hesnotstrongenough
> Idgaf.



Nah it isn't the fact that he is not strong enough. The main reason why such a scenario is impossible is that Gaku kin will squash him like a bug before he gets near Kouen and thus his role in the story from here forth would consist of being a pretty little red smear on the ground for passing travelers to happily ogle at and take pictures on with their kids.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 2, 2013)

Link removed

Finally.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2013)

Well the power levels in thsi series just took a MASSIVE up turn.

It's a shame that Alibaba had all that time away training and hype, and he gets tossed aside with barely a show.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Well the power levels in thsi series just took a MASSIVE up turn.*
> 
> It's a shame that Alibaba had all that time away training and hype, and he gets tossed aside with barely a show.



I agree, damn what a huge jump...


----------



## Null (Jun 2, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Well the power levels in thsi series just took a MASSIVE up turn.



I know what you mean, just imagine when Sinbad and Ren go all out


----------



## Magician (Jun 2, 2013)

Not a fan of the way the series is going, tbh. Ready for this arc to be over with.

And does that mean Adventures of Sinbad will be on hiatus?


----------



## X-Drake (Jun 2, 2013)

forget this shaz, lets get back to kid sinbad soo much better than alibaba and the rens and kens and kou and sinbad...

Kid Sinbad and Aladin and dat Mor, make this manga + Spinoff. And Sinbads pops.


----------



## convict (Jun 2, 2013)

I personally would definitely not like to sacrifice this manga for Adventures of Sinbad. While that is enjoyable enough the main storyline interests me far more. If slowing down the Adventures of Sinbad keeps Magi from going on break then so be it. Sadly Sinbad is so popular that this may not be the case.


----------



## Magician (Jun 2, 2013)

Sinbad makes this manga, he deserves to be MC.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 2, 2013)

Finally read the new chapter, kinda wanted Alibaba to bum rush Ren 

And damn Ren's crew kind of shits on Sinbad's.


----------



## Null (Jun 3, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Finally read the new chapter, kinda wanted Alibaba to bum rush Ren
> 
> And damn Ren's crew kind of shits on Sinbad's.



I think individually, Ren's crew>Sinbad's

But collectively Sinbad's crew>Ren's


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 3, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Well the power levels in thsi series just took a MASSIVE up turn.
> 
> It's a shame that Alibaba had all that time away training and hype, and he gets tossed aside with barely a show.



The power levels jumped at the start of the war lol.

I Was expecting them to take care of business, although all of them being able to grow really big was a surprise.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 3, 2013)

I want more. 1 month-material chapter. >:


----------



## convict (Jun 3, 2013)

Null Void said:


> I think individually, Ren's crew>Sinbad's
> 
> But collectively Sinbad's crew>Ren's



Ren also has his right and left generals and a few others who earlier on seemed to be part of his household. These 4 may not be the only ones. Oh and not to mention his siblings and cousins who are actually fully-fledged Equip users with households of their own.

But then again Sinbad has his alliances. In the end I would still put my money on Ren's overall forces (excluding his aunt and al-thamen otherwise it would be one-sided).

Overall Kou > Seven Seas > Reim


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't like this chapter... I think Wesley might honestly might have been right about the series having a huge drop in quality.


----------



## Magician (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought the same thing. Didn't say anything cause I was scared of all the potential negs. 

Author should just stick with Adventures of Sinbad.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

BD said:


> I thought the same thing. Didn't say anything cause I was scared of all the potential negs.
> 
> Author should just stick with Adventures of Sinbad.



Yeah... I had also been feeling that once the war started the writing hadn't been at the same quality but was thinking it might have just been me, but I just decided to reread the entire war arc today so I would be ready for today's chapter and it dawned on me that the arc just honestly isn't good... It's sad because up until the war started I've been absolutely obsessed with this series. Hopefully the quality perks up again once the war ends, the mangaka is much better with writing story and characters then she is with drawing fighting, let alone a big war.

But at the same time I'm honestly not digging Adventures of Sinbad yet. Hopefully that changes though now that we have that timeskip.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 3, 2013)

Although I liked the chapter, I do agree. battles are not Magi's forte.


----------



## Magician (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, that's probably the main problem. Too many fights and battles when the mangaka's main strength is story plotting and character development.


----------



## Eskimo (Jun 3, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Yeah... I had also been feeling that once the war started the writing hadn't been at the same quality but was thinking it might have just been me, but I just decided to reread the entire war arc today so I would be ready for today's chapter and it dawned on me that the arc just honestly isn't good... It's sad because up until the war started I've been absolutely obsessed with this series. Hopefully the quality perks up again once the war ends, the mangaka is much better with writing story and characters then she is with drawing fighting, let alone a big war.
> 
> But at the same time I'm honestly not digging Adventures of Sinbad yet. Hopefully that changes though now that we have that timeskip.



Nensense and accurate self-reflection? What am I reading?

I never understood all the hype surrounding Magi, to me this arc has been meh but it's not like the rest was brilliantly conceived either. Seems that the battles shifted the wool from the fanboys' eyes though.


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2013)

Wesley was right all along!?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Wesley was right all along!?



I kind of feel a bit bad now with how much all of us neg raped him lol.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 3, 2013)

Neg because someone doesn't agree with your opinion? Dafuq.


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2013)

lol i never found the need to neg him. 

And i honestly think you're all overreacting. Sure the power inflation has increased drastically but it's no surprise. And the arc isn't quite over just yet.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 3, 2013)

Where's the sinbad spin-off? Wasn't it written and drawn by a different person from Magi? And about Magi droping in quality, well i said that could happen many times and used Naruto and Bleach as examples.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 3, 2013)

The first part of the war was fine.  Ren and Magnostadt upping the ante with every chapter and the gains and losses on both sides.  All the while characters we've become familiar with over the past year or so were playing their part in it.  The leaders exchanged monologues expressing their national identities and their contempt of one another.  The mages and the soldiers fighting their fights, dying and being injured.

It was good stuff.  It was epic.  It was dramatic.

Then Aladdin started playing god.  Then the fail began.  Not because he was incredibly powerful.  That was honestly to be expected.  Why he did what he did though and the utter trampling over everything that had just happened and the characters that fought and died...

Even then it wasn't completely unsalvageable.  If someone had called him out on his bullcrap.  That he was interfering in something that really didn't concern him.  And if Reim hadn't cast aside all of their grievances simply because he gave them a good talking to.  The reason why things have been poor is not because of the fights, but because the characters have been acting like idiots and tools.

Of course, the Black Djinn are mere cannon fodder and are far too large to interact with on a personal level.  They are also faceless, in-human, impossible to relate to.  Good fights are those that you can relate to and even though Mogamett has been pulling the strings, all of the characters have completely forgotten about him and seem content to fight the endless swarm of monsters he throws at them.

I'll say it again; Aladdin shouldn't have gone with Ali.  He should have gone after Mogamett.  And before that, he shouldn't have gotten involved in the war.  He should have gone after the source of darkness before it had even manifested like this.  He has made nothing but mistakes since he found out about the 5th level, but no one is calling him out on it and it really doesn't seem like anyone will.  Because there isn't anyone to tell him off.

Anyways...

It's been up in the air what kind of guy En is exactly.  He likes war/fighting is about all we had to go on.  That gives the impression that he might be a bit of a brute, that he lacks compassion.  It's still hard to say if he's completely cold and calculating, that he's protecting people because they are useful to and will serve him, or if he actually cares on a personal level.

Suffice to say, seeing him personally heal Kouha was really cool.  We haven't seen metal vessels do that and I don't think we've actually seen any magic perform as great an act of healing as we had seen.  Mending a swollen, broken limb instantly.  Sinbad sure as heck hasn't healed anyone.

Alibaba finally meets the guy that owns his country.  Or they've sort of noticed each other.  It's not really a good time to bring that issue up, but it is one that Alibaba has resolved to deal with since more than a year ago at the coliseum.

Evidently Household Vessels can level up?  Perhaps?  That seemed more like a Djinn equip than the prior vessels we've seen before.

Despite myself I was interested in seeing what exactly Scherazade's proxy can do.  I don't understand how she can use up her power though.  Her clone's body should have her own magoi supply like Titus.  Actually I don't think it's been an issue of her power running out, but her body finally expiring.  Perhaps it's an inconsistency.  Although the author just doesn't seem to care at all about Scherazade's character to begin with so shouldn't expect much.

The Finalists Corps up and ready to roar after a good night's sleep.  I told you guys that they'd be ready to go in a day's time, but did you believe me?  Nope.  

Titus is being pathetic as usual.  Honestly, he's the only one that can stop Mogamett.  Aladdin should have been the one to stop him, but Titus also works.  Really, the reason why Marga is the way she is is because of Mogamett.  If he wants a reason to get up and do something with what's left his life, vengeance is as good a reason as any.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 3, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I kind of feel a bit bad now with how much all of us neg raped him lol.



My rep is sealed.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 3, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Where's the sinbad spin-off? Wasn't it written and drawn by a different person from Magi? And about Magi droping in quality, well i said that could happen many times and used Naruto and Bleach as examples.



It's written by the same author, drawn by her assistant. It still did not drop in quality honestly; the same thing. Of course it dropping in quality is absolutely possible, but hopefully not.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Where's the sinbad spin-off? Wasn't it written and drawn by a different person from Magi? And about Magi droping in quality, well i said that could happen many times and used Naruto and Bleach as examples.



Sense-Scans clearly said it was coming out later today on their website. 

And I remember (even though I'm of the opinion that Naruto and Bleach had always been shit and that those who think otherwise need to remove nostalgia goggles).  I also remember that I raged pretty bad in that chapter where Aladdin just fucking beat Reim in an incredibly anti-climatic matter and gave a shitty speech that felt like something straight out of Narushit.


----------



## Roman (Jun 3, 2013)

People still complaining about Aladdin unleashing his full power as a Magi and becoming the pacifist that he's........that's he's always been since the start of the manga 

I mean really, Aladdin is a Magi, did you guys expect him not to experience any sort of power ups when he removed the arm crystals? Or that he would actually fight to kill? Is a manga only good if the main characters actually kill someone? I, for one, don't see anything wrong with what's been happening so far other than Ren suddenly showing up and taking away Alibaba's chance to show his full power after all the hype. That could've been worked better but other than that, I haven't seen anything seriously terrible.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

Freedan said:


> People still complaining about Aladdin unleashing his full power as a Magi and becoming the pacifist that he's........that's he's always been since the start of the manga
> 
> I mean really, Aladdin is a Magi, did you guys expect him not to experience any sort of power ups when he removed the arm crystals? Or that he would actually fight to kill? Is a manga only good if the main characters actually kill someone? I, for one, don't see anything wrong with what's been happening so far other than Ren suddenly showing up and taking away Alibaba's chance to show his full power after all the hype. That could've been worked better but other than that, I haven't seen anything seriously terrible.



I'm not expecting Aladdin to pull a Gon or anything but chapter 175 was just poor writing as it completely undid the importance everything that had happened up until that point in the war and was a shitty and anti-climatic way to have Reim beaten. It just felt cheap and a crappy plot device to just have Reim move out of the picture so that Ohtaka could bring in the Kou Empire. .


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 3, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Sense-Scans clearly said it was coming out later today on their website.
> 
> And I remember (even though I'm of the opinion that Naruto and Bleach had always been shit and that those who think otherwise need to remove nostalgia goggles).  I also remember that I raged pretty bad in that chapter where Aladdin just fucking beat Reim in an incredibly anti-climatic matter and gave a shitty speech that felt like something straight out of Narushit.



If anything Naruto's run is becoming underrates, its first 27 volumes were an impressive run, good plot and likeable characters with a good focus on each of them. Magi can still rise again, i'm particularly interested in the game of thrones scenario that is going on with the Reim empire


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope this manga won't go same way as fairy tail... It's rather lame lately.


----------



## Magician (Jun 3, 2013)

^ lol. That's impossible.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 3, 2013)

Going to far. Going to accept opinions that this chapter isn't great, but that's off-limits.


----------



## Roman (Jun 3, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I'm not expecting Aladdin to pull a Gon or anything but chapter 175 was just poor writing as it completely undid the importance everything that had happened up until that point in the war and was a shitty and anti-climatic way to have Reim beaten. It just felt cheap and a crappy plot device to just have Reim move out of the picture so that Ohtaka could bring in the Kou Empire. .



I don't really see how. Aladdin unleashed power everyone should've expected he'd have after seeing his performance in the exams while his true powers were still sealed. It makes perfect sense. Aladdin was also acting in character by sparing everyone on both sides of the conflict when someone with his power could've annihilated both sides if he wanted. 

Apparently, people would've preferred that either because they like to see death in a manga and/or it would've given them even more reasons to say "ALADDIN IS EVIL, HE BE FIGHTIN' FOR MAGNOSTADT" when the reality of it is completely different. I really don't see why people are so up in arms about it. And you can't even consider his max power to be uber hax considering he ran out of power near the end AND was overwhelmed by Mu and likely would've died by his hand if not for Alibaba.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 3, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I'm not expecting Aladdin to pull a Gon or anything but chapter 175 was just poor writing as it completely undid the importance everything that had happened up until that point in the war and was a shitty and anti-climatic way to have Reim beaten. It just felt cheap and a crappy plot device to just have Reim move out of the picture so that Ohtaka could bring in the Kou Empire. .



The problem is the characters aren't acting with reason.  

Aladdin justifies his interference by siting what happened on another planet that had a similar situation.  Yet why doesn't he simply go to the heart of the matter?  He's missed two chances to deal with the darkness in Magnostadt; first when the war started and second when the war ended.  He keeps involving himself when his involvement isn't needed.  Especially now with the Kou, he hasn't lifted a finger since arriving on the scene.  Why isn't he in Magnostadt actually dealing with the situation?

Then there's a fact that there were reasons for the war.  These were casually swept aside by the little chit-chat between Scherazade and Aladdin.  Going to war is about the biggest decision you can make, yet Reim completely backed off unconditionally.  It's a matter that supposedly puts the entire world at stake, yet they're content to leave it all up to one asshole that wasted the lives of thousands of their soldiers and another asshole that betrayed their trust.

Scherazade didn't ask Aladdin what he was going to do.  Nor did she ask him what he was willing to do.  She could have pressed him and put him on the spot, forcing him to grow and mature.  Yet all she did was agreed with him and basically told him he reminded her of herself back when she went on little adventures with her general buddy.  She is not stupid, she knows what's going on in Magnostadt, the difficulties involved with fixing that country, yet she leaves it all up to Aladdin without a thought.

She did a very poor job representing Reim.  Matter of fact she completely abandoned Reim.  What kind of callous person are you that you invest yourself in a place for hundreds of years and then walk away from it?  For no reason?

Characters need a reason to act and if they don't have one or a good one, then the story is bad.  Things are being made to happen in a way that suits the author's desires, not those of her setting and her characters.  That is not how good stories are written.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 3, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I don't really see how. Aladdin unleashed power everyone should've expected he'd have after seeing his performance in the exams while his true powers were still sealed. It makes perfect sense. Aladdin was also acting in character by sparing everyone on both sides of the conflict when someone with his power could've annihilated both sides if he wanted.
> 
> Apparently, people would've preferred that either because they like to see death in a manga and/or it would've given them even more reasons to say "ALADDIN IS EVIL, HE BE FIGHTIN' FOR MAGNOSTADT" when the reality of it is completely different. I really don't see why people are so up in arms about it. And you can't even consider his max power to be uber hax considering he ran out of power near the end AND was overwhelmed by Mu and likely would've died by his hand if not for Alibaba.



It's contradictory.  It's not compelling.  He's also more than a little bit of a hypocrite.

Aladdin didn't do what he did to save lives.  His justification was to prevent the end of the world.  Yet if he wanted to do that, he should have headed straight for the source of the problem.  He should have done something the moment he realized that there was something wrong down there.  (Actually it's a bit of a plothole why he didn't sense something sooner.  Only when war was just about to begin.  Somehow I don't think that set up in the basement has an on/off switch.  Not when it involves gathering Black Rukh from tortured prisoners.)  

He is only looking at the conflict from one side.  All he cares about is Magnostadt's pride and their national identity, even though he had seen first hand how corrupt and deprave it truly was and the suffering it had caused to other countries and peoples through it's policies.  He calls Reim "arrogant", yet offers absolutely no sympathy to Reim who is in fact the victim in the conflict.  He is clearly bias, yet claims that he isn't.

He tells Sherazade that Magi are supposed to think about the world, yet Aladdin gives no consideration at all to Reim's position!  He forces Sherazade to abdicate her favor of Reim, yet his favor towards Magnostadt is apparent.  He barely says a word against it and takes no action despite every incentive and opportunity.

I mean, who's arc was this?  Balbaad was clearly Alibaba's character arc.  In the Magnostadt arc, who's the relevant person?  Not Aladdin, because you'd think the character that had to endure personal trials and challenges would be compelling.  You could sympathize with their situation, but there isn't any sympathy for Aladdin.  There's no struggle for him.  He has no personal stakes.  His goals are barely even stated.  And he has no supporters.

He's practically an observer and the moment he really gets involved he basically decides things should happen this way because he says so.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually I don't mind how the war is going... Yet to feel that the quality drop.. The power level scale needed it a jump tho. It was silly to think that Alibaba was the top dog for a couple of chapters.. The meaning of that is that this manga has a long way to go.. Ohtaka can go anywhere now.. Kudos to her.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Another thing.. All of you are entitle to your own opinion... I don't think people in here are going to neg anyone for that.. Wesley has to slow down with his point of view tho. I feel like he/she is trying too hard..


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 3, 2013)

This arc is great haters gonna hate.

Probably my second favorite arc, first being Whatever the hell you call the arc where they are training with Sinbad.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> This arc is great haters gonna hate.
> 
> Probably my second favorite arc, first being Whatever the hell you call the arc where they are training with Sinbad.



So your two favorite arcs are the ones with the most generic shonen energy blasts being thrown around? Lol.

Anyways, my favorite arcs are the Hogwarts arc and the Zagan arc.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 3, 2013)

I love MAgi, but the fact that a 10 year old kid is giving lessons about how the fuckin world works will never sit right with me. 

I know in Japan 10 year olds saving the world is a common thing but I just don't buy it. I like Alladin but that little friend should be shut donw and see how the real world works. I never buy this mesiah crap... a simple smile and shit don't make the world all better.

I don't think even kids buy this shit anymore. Time's have changed. A simple happy go lucky fucker being all smiles and giggles doesn't cut it anymore.  He can save the world, but give a fuckin legit reason.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

raziu said:


> I love MAgi, but the fact that a 10 year old kid is giving lessons about how the fuckin world works will never sit right with me.
> 
> I know in Japan 10 year olds saving the world is a common thing but I just don't buy it. I like Alladin but that little friend should be shut donw and see how the real world works. I never buy this mesiah crap... a simple smile and shit don't make the world all better.
> 
> I don't think even kids buy this shit anymore. Time's have changed. A simple happy go lucky fucker being all smiles and giggles doesn't cut it anymore.  He can save the world, but give a fuckin legit reason.



This.
It's why I love HxH so much, because Gon is just a little kid who pales in comparison to the majority of characters and also gets his ass ravaged constantly.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 3, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> So your two favorite arcs are the ones with the most generic shonen energy blasts being thrown around? Lol.
> 
> Anyways, my favorite arcs are the Hogwarts arc and the Zagan arc.



Yes, the more energy blasts the better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Aladdin is not 10 years old... O_o


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

I laugh when some people don't like "power inflation" and "lazor beam". This chapter was about introducing ren and his followers and they are portrayed as "final boss" like figures so they won't be weak shrimps. 

The arc is really well done so far. Mogammet is a well fleshed out villan and it portrayed the hate the magicians have for the goi. 

Also another point I'd like to make. You guys better start accepting that alladin isn't a normal 10 year old and he is powerful. Him man handling reim like that is actually in the realm of reality. And his so called "wisdom of Solomon" isn't just for decoration.

This is a shounen manga btw,so expect to see fights more often as well. If anybody doesn't like that,other genres might suit your tasts better.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> they are portrayed as "final boss" like figures so they won't be weak shrimps.



Yunan is the final boss.
I've been calling it since the beginning of the series and I am 100% sure it will happen.
Kou, Al Sarmen, Reim, and etc. are more just mid-bosses, Yunan however is the most powerful Magi and has an evil mysterious vibe to him, not to mention Sinbad is his candidate for King and there are countless red herrings that Sinbad is going to take a turn later on in the series.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Yunan is the final boss.
> I've been calling it since the beginning of the series and I am 100% sure it will happen.
> Kou, Al Sarmen, Reim, and etc. are more just mid-bosses, Yunan however is the most powerful Magi and has an evil mysterious vibe to him, not to mention Sinbad is his candidate for King and there are countless red herrings that Sinbad is going to take a turn later on in the series.



Ok,nice theory. But my point still stands. Even if they are mid-level bosses,they are still bosses and they will be featured in climactic battles in the future. The author has every right to make them powerful.


----------



## Roman (Jun 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Another thing.. All of you are entitle to your own opinion... I don't think people in here are going to neg anyone for that.. Wesley has to slow down with his point of view tho. I feel like he/she is trying too hard..



Agreed. 80% of his opinion is based around is hatred for Aladdin. It's actually part of the reason I'm not around here as often as I used to be.



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> This.
> It's why I love HxH so much, because Gon is just a little kid who pales in comparison to the majority of characters and also gets his ass ravaged constantly.



Nensense? Is that you? 

In all seriousness tho, Gon is a little band as a character. He tends to fit into any environment and doesn't truly display his own character more often than not. He's rather uninteresting compared to most other characters he interacts with. But anyways, that's a topic for another place. Like I and others once said to Nensense, it's better to stick to Magi here. This isn't a thread to compare Magi to HxH.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Nensense? Is that you?
> 
> Gon is a little bland as a character. He tends to fit into any environment and doesn't truly display his own character more often than no



Yes.

And if you haven't read the Ant arc then don't fucking talk about things you don't have any fucking clue about because what you said is laughably false.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm loving this current arc right now. Its just as good as the balbadd arc and is probably gonna end up being better. Mogametts character development is just amazing I can't wait to see how the author completes his character by the end of this arc.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> I'm loving this current arc right now. Its just as good as the balbadd arc and is probably gonna end up being better. Mogametts character development is just amazing I can't wait to see how the author completes his character by the end of this arc.



I consider the war a separate arc from the Hogwarts arc.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 4, 2013)

Some got valid criticisms but why is there a need to compare it to other manga every now and then?


----------



## Roman (Jun 4, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Yes.



Thought you were perm'd?



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> And if you haven't read the Ant arc then don't fucking talk about things you don't have any fucking clue about because what you said is laughably false.



I actually did read the ant arc. It was a considerable step down from the York Shin arc.



Eisenheim said:


> Some got valid criticisms but why is there a need to compare it to other manga every now and then?



This is Nensense. The one who always brings up HxH when he needs to talk about another manga. It's the other reason I haven't been active here very much anymore. This thread isn't to talk about how HxH compares to Magi, it's to talk about Magi and that's it :/


----------



## Melodie (Jun 4, 2013)

Magi is ranked 2nd for 2013 (first half) best manga sales.


----------



## Roman (Jun 4, 2013)

To be fair, sales don't often reflect quality. Otherwise, Naruto Shippuuden was legitimately good for a long while too. Still, that's awesome


----------



## Melodie (Jun 4, 2013)

Of course not. It's still pretty nice to see it doing well, though. Only being second to the monster that is One Piece.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Magi is ranked 2nd for 2013 (first half) best manga sales.



This is good news. Ohtaka is getting some love in Japan.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Agreed. 80% of his opinion is based around is hatred for Aladdin. It's actually part of the reason I'm not around here as often as I used to be.



His character took a turn for the worst.  Not only was he interfering in a war that had absolutely nothing to do with him, he was given the power to do so.  And he has as yet proven to be above any criticism for his actions within the setting.

It's one thing to smack around bandits preying on caravans.  It's quite another to take a side in an international conflict without even considering the other's position.

Asking why he did things the way he did is a legitimate question, one that I don't believe will ever be addressed because the author takes it for granted that Aladdin's position (her position) is the correct one.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> His character took a turn for the worst.  Not only was he interfering in a war that had absolutely nothing to do with him, he was given the power to do so.  And he has as yet proven to be above any criticism for his actions within the setting.
> 
> It's one thing to smack around bandits preying on caravans.  It's quite another to take a side in an international conflict without even considering the other's position.
> 
> Asking why he did things the way he did is a legitimate question, one that I don't believe will ever be addressed because the author takes it for granted that Aladdin's position (her position) is the correct one.




He is a student of magno so he has every right to interfere in this war. And since when do you need a reason to interfer in a war? Alladin had the power to stop the war and he did the right thing.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Thought you were perm'd?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. No.
2. Don't say laughably stupid things.
3. All I did was compare the characters, you are the one derailing the thread by making a big deal out of it buddy boy.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> He is a student of magno so he has every right to interfere in this war. And since when do you need a reason to interfer in a war? Alladin had the power to stop the war and he did the right thing.



Except he's not fighting for Magnostadt as per himself.  And if he were, that would make him a villain.  

Countries fight wars to settle conflicts and differences, otherwise acting in their best interests.  Interfering on a whim while people are putting their lives on the line is incredibly stupid and self-centered.  

Reim invaded because Magnostadt is a cancer on the face of the planet.  The fact that it was valuable in a strategic sense against Kou was merely a bonus.  That country has been nothing but antagonistic towards any and everyone outside of it's borders since it was founded.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Except he's not fighting for Magnostadt as per himself.  And if he were, that would make him a villain.



He is not a villan,that's a childish way to justify your argument. He did what he tought was the best way to stop the war. He used his power to crush Reims motivation to fight and almost settled the conflict. If reim had what it takes to conquer magno then they should had someone who is capable of stoping alladin at least. But they didn't,they where gonna get killed anyway but alladin did them a favor by owning their sorry asses.



> Countries fight wars to settle conflicts and differences, *otherwise acting in their best interests.*  Interfering on a whim while people are putting their lives on the line is incredibly stupid and self-centered.



Alladin and magno where acting on their best interests as well. Magno got money from selling magical items so it can flourish. It's not magno's problem if who ever was using those weapons where bandits or thugs. And alladin saved more lives. Reims army fate was sealed long before they left their boats.



> Reim invaded because Magnostadt is a cancer on the face of the planet.  The fact that it was valuable in a strategic sense against Kou was merely a bonus.  That country has been nothing but antagonistic towards any and everyone outside of it's borders since it was founded.



First of all,read above. Second of all,reim isn't a peaceful country either. They invaded many countries and colonized half of the dark continent. They also got feuds with petrivia as well. Add the colosseum as a bonus and reim ain't better than magno at all.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 4, 2013)

Alladdin's reason for interfering in the war was explained several times - the last time a clash like this occurred with so much influence and concentration of Black Rukh, the entire world (Alma Toran) was destroyed. It's pretty much his job as a Magi to stop that from happening.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Alladdin's reason for interfering in the war was explained several times - the last time a clash like this occurred with so much influence and concentration of Black Rukh, the entire world (Alma Toran) was destroyed. It's pretty much his job as a Magi to stop that from happening.



He should have ignored the war entirely and gone straight to the source.  But he didn't.  He is actually prolonging the problem and putting more people and the world at risk for refusing to do what needs to be done; putting Mogamett and Magnostadt down like mad dogs.

He's trying to preserve Magnostadt.  A country not worth saving by any measure.  He is acting selfishly and without reason.  That is by definition evil.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 4, 2013)

rofl Wesley


----------



## Blunt (Jun 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> He should have ignored the war entirely and gone straight to the source.  But he didn't.  He is actually prolonging the problem and putting more people and the world at risk for refusing to do what needs to be done; putting Mogamett and Magnostadt down like mad dogs.


And then, as had been said many times in the manga before, the magicians resentment towards the goi would have grown infinitely. In turn, the black rukh would grow stronger and then the world would be dead again.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2013)

Blunt said:


> And then, as had been said many times in the manga before, the magicians resentment towards the goi would have grown infinitely. In turn, the black rukh would grow stronger and then the world would be dead again.



They can't be resentful if they're dead.  

And if something like a war is going to cause the end of the world, then it should have ended ten times over by now.  Wars have happened for hundreds of years, empires rose and fell.  What's so special about Magnostadt?  Oh, that's right.  The artificially induced and cultivated concentrated mass of darkness in it's basement.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 5, 2013)

wesley and togashi killed this thread.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 5, 2013)

Wesley said:


> They can't be resentful if they're dead.


That wouldn't make him any better and will only cause more strife.



> And if something like a war is going to cause the end of the world, then it should have ended ten times over by now.  Wars have happened for hundreds of years, empires rose and fell.  What's so special about Magnostadt?  Oh, that's right.  The artificially induced and cultivated concentrated mass of darkness in it's basement.



Wars can be large enough to cause severe economic,political and environmental destruction.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 5, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> wesley and togashi killed this thread.



Notice how I'm the only one that actually mentioned anything from the latest chapter?  The chapter we spent months waiting for?  Everyone else merely complained that they were bored.  The criticisms I've levied are not new, but I reiterated them since some posters seemed to echo agreement.



MegaultraHay said:


> That wouldn't make him any better and will only cause more strife.



But not if one side is dead.  



> Wars can be large enough to cause severe economic,political and environmental destruction.



The point is the war was not going to cause the end of the world.  It might have lead to the end of Magnostadt, but if Aladdin had completely ignored the conflict and struck directly at the heart of the problem, Mogamett and the dark core in the basement, the world would be safe.

How exactly does Aladdin get away with lecturing Scherazade about not seeing the big picture while he chases after every little skirmish on the horizon while ignoring the threat to the world?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 5, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Notice how I'm the only one that actually mentioned anything from the latest chapter?  The chapter we spent months waiting for?  Everyone else merely complained that they were bored.  The criticisms I've levied are not new, but I reiterated them since some posters seemed to echo agreement.


It wasn't general consensus that it wasn't poor. 



> But not if one side is dead.


Then what will happen to the magicians and the goi?




> The point is the war was not going to cause the end of the world.  It might have lead to the end of Magnostadt, but if Aladdin had completely ignored the conflict and struck directly at the heart of the problem, Mogamett and the dark core in the basement, the world would be safe.


I'm pretty sure the conflict was started because the reim wanted a vassal state and Magnostadt didn't want to be ruled by the goi. 
If either sides won, it would only bring more conflict and furth Al sermen's goals.


> How exactly does Aladdin get away with lecturing Scherazade about not seeing the big picture while he chases after every little skirmish on the horizon while ignoring the threat to the world?


I feel at this point that your quarrel with this series is with Aladdin than the story itself.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 5, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> It wasn't general consensus that it wasn't poor.



So what's the problem?



> Then what will happen to the magicians and the goi?



The magicians will be dead and everyone will be happy.



> I'm pretty sure the conflict was started because the reim wanted a vassal state and Magnostadt didn't want to be ruled by the goi.



You would be pretty wrong then.  Magnostadt has been a hostile country to pretty much every other nation on the planet.  if you had been paying any attention at all you would know that Magnostadt has been conquering and threatening all of it's neighbors since it was first founded in a bloody revolution.  It's even openly attacked Reim.

Magnostadt thinks it's better than other countries.   It has casual disregard for the safety and security of others and it is relentlessly expanding it's borders.



> If either sides won, it would only bring more conflict and furth Al sermen's goals



Magnostadt has furthered their goals since it was first founded, despite the fact that they broke ties.  Matter of fact, it's been more successful in completing those goals.



> I feel at this point that your quarrel with this series is with Aladdin than the story itself.



The story is failing because of him.  He's above criticism.  He tears down the integrity of other characters.  He has no true rivals or antagonists.  He is untouchable.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Wesleys talking a lot of messed up twisted chit out of his head. Aladdin's not untouchable the thing is the people who disagree with him have to follow orders of those who do agree with him and when he's about to pay for his choice, Alibaba saves his life. Aladdin is lucky, not untouchable.

However.
Aladdin's decision was foolhardy.
The sole reason he's alive at the moment is Alibaba, literally all his efforts would've ultimately failed, Reim would've attacked killing magicians and losing soldiers themselves. Magomett would be left with no choice but his Dark Djinn regardless and killed Kouha and assaulted Reim's fleet taking out more lives. Aladdin himself would be dead from Mu. This would've left Kou-ren (is that his name?) and his team to pick up the pieces and assault Magomett as they are now but with a Ko prince dead, Reim likely forced to withdraw and Djinn that progressively grow stronger and are effectively immortal....yeah he'd likely fall as well. If not than Al-sarmen gets to get rid of him later.

Aladdin basically gambled because if it wasn't for Alibaba Magomett's war would've ended up with Aladdin dying trying to stop the fight and the long-term consequences are Al-sarmen achieving their goal as well.


In other words.
Alibaba saved this manga.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Actually if Alibaba hadn't interfered, Mu would have destroyed the city and ended the war right there.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 6, 2013)

^nah bro.

Magomett would of blocked that shit.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 6, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^nah bro.
> 
> Magomett would of blocked that shit.



Blocked it with what?  The barriers that Mu tore through like tissue paper?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 6, 2013)

^His super old man magic.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2013)

Wesley said:


> ^ Actually if Alibaba hadn't interfered, Mu would have destroyed the city and ended the war right there.



Mu didn't have enough juice left he was making a last charge to at least remove Aladdin so the troops could clean up. 
If Mu had destroyed the city, the life count would be huge and then Ko descends down while they deal with stragglers. If Mogamett survives it's dark Djinns.

Alibaba's interference into the equation is the only reason Aladdin's actions haven't backfired and cost more lives.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 6, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Mu didn't have enough juice left he was making a last charge to at least remove Aladdin so the troops could clean up.
> If Mu had destroyed the city, the life count would be huge and then Ko descends down while they deal with stragglers. If Mogamett survives it's dark Djinns.
> 
> Alibaba's interference into the equation is the only reason Aladdin's actions haven't backfired and cost more lives.



Reread it again.  Mu used his extreme magic.  That attack was going to destroy everything.  Aladdin, the city, everything.  He only stopped because Alibaba threatened to destroy his metal vessel.

And I'd like to point out that Mogamett can't simply use the Dark Djinns on a whim.  It took him hours to prepare and reach the lowest level in Magnostadt.  During the battle he busied himself by maintaining the barriers and he presumably was in the upper levels of Magnostadt while doing so.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 7, 2013)

Trying to not read anything anyone else has posted, so I don't get spoilers.
But I recently started the anime of Magi.
Does the anime follow the plot of the manga, completely? Because it's a lot shorter.
Do you guys think I'd be better off reading the manga?

Don't really want it to be an FMA sort of thing where they make up their own ending.

A basic compare and contrast between the anime and manga would be nice, and recommendations on which one is more worthwhile, in your opinion?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Trying to not read anything anyone else has posted, so I don't get spoilers.
> But I recently started the anime of Magi.
> Does the anime follow the plot of the manga, completely? Because it's a lot shorter.
> Do you guys think I'd be better off reading the manga?
> ...



DO NOT WATCH THE ANIME!
The anime rushes through over 130 chapters of material in only 25 episodes.
In doing so it removes a lot of important character development material and world building, and just makes everything feels rushed and bad due to the quickened pace. The direction is also pretty bad and animation can be shitty as well on occasion. Not to mention the last 5 or so episodes take an anime original route which completely change the personality of the main character entirely.

Stick with the manga, most of the manga fans consider the anime to be a straight up rape.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 8, 2013)

Snowless said:


> A basic compare and contrast between the anime and manga would be nice, and recommendations on which one is more worthwhile, in your opinion?



The anime's first episode is anime-original. and the last episodes are anime-original too. as for the manga material, they rushed it. 5-6 chapters each episode, leaving a lot of detail. The manga starts slow, with a below average art, but both of those get better as it progress.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 8, 2013)

Alright, ahah; guess I'll give the manga a try. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 8, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Alright, ahah; guess I'll give the manga a try. Thanks guys.



CooCool! You are in for a treat. Up until the current arc Magi was easily one of my favorite shonen of all time. Although I think that is mainly due to the fact that my favorite types of manga are gag which the series excels at. Hell, up until the Hogwarts when it stopped focusing so much on comedy (which ironically is my favorite arc of the series) I often times would laugh out loud while reading chapters.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 8, 2013)

Ch.43

Translation for 184 is out.


----------



## Rai (Jun 8, 2013)

Kouen vs Sinbad will be epic


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 8, 2013)

Melodie said:


> *The anime's first episode is anime-original*. and the last episodes are anime-original too. as for the manga material, they rushed it. 5-6 chapters each episode, leaving a lot of detail. The manga starts slow, with a below average art, but both of those get better as it progress.



no it's not, they basically mixed chapter 1 and 2, and added some stuff to hype what will happen next


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 8, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> no it's not, they basically mixed chapter 1 and 2, and added some stuff to hype what will happen next



The amount they changed and merged though made it so it was pretty much anime-original


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 8, 2013)

They used the same situations but used the main trio so as to introduce them quicker, i don't consider that anime original or filler, the last episode was though


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 8, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Trying to not read anything anyone else has posted, so I don't get spoilers.
> But I recently started the anime of Magi.
> Does the anime follow the plot of the manga, completely? Because it's a lot shorter.
> Do you guys think I'd be better off reading the manga?
> ...



Read the manga. The anime does not even compare. I started watching the anime first and it was ok but it had bad pacing and too much filler. The manga is soooooo much better u have to read it.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 8, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> They used the same situations but used the main trio so as to introduce them quicker, i don't consider that anime original or filler, the last episode was though



Come back to me when you tell me when did they show us Alladin's story from the first chapter.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 9, 2013)

They probably thought that Alibaba, Aladdin, and Morgiana wouldn't draw an audience.  So they cut their stories short in order to introduce Sinbad.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 9, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Come back to me when you tell me when did they show us Alladin's story from the first chapter.



They didn't, but the they took Aladin's introduction from the 1st chapter


----------



## Melodie (Jun 9, 2013)

Therefore, the first episode is absolutely anime original, Just like the ending. and the canon material is rushed ridiculously.


----------



## Null (Jun 9, 2013)

Good thing I dropped the anime after the Balbadd arc


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 9, 2013)

Null Void said:


> Good thing I dropped the anime after the Balbadd arc



The Balbadd arc wasn't done well in the anime either though... You really should just read the manga from the beginning.


----------



## Null (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm already caught up with the manga but yeah, the Balbadd arc was pretty shitty animated


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 10, 2013)

Shouldn't the chapter have already been released?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 10, 2013)

I think so, we'll probably get it later today. Along with SE.


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2013)

*Magi - Labyrinth of Magic 184 Raw *
*Ch.82 *


----------



## Impact (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't read raws, hopefully when I come back the translated chapter is out.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 10, 2013)

New chapters are out.

Guess it's going to be Titus to stop Mogamett.  He won't give Mogamett the ending he deserves.  Frankly the whole city going up in flames would be the best end, but that won't happen.  No one spoke out against Magnostadt's policies.  No one did anything.  They enjoyed the status quo and fought to protect it.  For all of it to come crashing down around them and finally being snuffed out would be delicious.  Not to mention epic.

Mogamett is going to go out like a little bitch.  All the build up he's had and he won't die standing, convinced he was right all along.  Taking him down should be the hardest thing in the world for Titus/Aladdin to do with sorts of doubts plaguing them, but it won't come to that.  

@ Sinbad;

I'm rooting for Dragul.  Yeah, I know he's going to lose, but Sinbad's ambitions are too large.  Serving a country, serving a lady, I can relate to that.  Haboring delusions of grandeur like Sinbad is something I despise.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

Meh...
.
.
.
.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2013)

This chapter was boring as fuck, and I hope this isn't going where I think it is.


----------



## Null (Jun 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> This chapter was boring as fuck, and I hope this isn't going where I think it is.



My thoughts exactly, I did however, enjoy that last page


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 10, 2013)

Good chapter.

Can't wait to see what Titus can do when going all out.

Although i was expecting a Alibaba and Kouen Ren conversation this week, guess it will be next week.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 11, 2013)

Titus should not have brought Marga there. It is not safe.


----------



## ironherc (Jun 11, 2013)

not the best chapter ever but hopefully this arc will end pretty soon. Can't wait for the aftermath of all this.


----------



## Koori (Jun 11, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Titus should not have brought Marga there. It is not safe.



It's ok, she's bein protected by a barrier made of Goi.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

The final battle is upon us.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 14, 2013)

Mangahelpers WSS thread said:


> *#30 (26/06) :*
> J?j? Senjin!! Mushibugyo (Lead Color)
> Sinbad no Booken - Magi Spin-off (End)
> Duel Masters Revolution (Last Arc Start)
> ...


 
Welp, looks like that Sinbad series must have bombed in the popularity polls and is getting cancelled, or maybe Ohtaka can't handle writing two series at once, since I can't possibly understand how the series is able to end so soon.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2013)

Nope, it was what everybody expected. Spin-off usually means it will be shorther than the main series, and I already knew Sinbad's story would be ending fast and soon.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 14, 2013)

Koori said:


> Nope, it was what everybody expected. Spin-off usually means it will be shorther than the main series, and I already knew Sinbad's story would be ending fast and soon.



Yes, but don't we get magazine scans a week before they hit the shelves? That means that the series is ending next week. There is no possible way that they can wrap up the plot they have already that soon naturally. 

And you already knew it? What, are you a psychic or something? I don't think anybody expected it to run as long as Magi, but nobody expected it to end this soon, especially with what's been going on in the chapters. It's clearly an early axe.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2013)

They wasted a month on Sinbad's dad.  Dragul is not Jaffar and Masrur.  Most people were probably expecting things to follow up on where the proto-type left off.  In short, the pacing was terrible and the characters uninteresting.

I wouldn't be surprised if Magi went belly up before the end of the year.


----------



## Koori (Jun 15, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Yes, but don't we get magazine scans a week before they hit the shelves? That means that the series is ending next week. There is no possible way that they can wrap up the plot they have already that soon naturally.
> 
> And you already knew it? What, are you a psychic or something? I don't think anybody expected it to run as long as Magi, but nobody expected it to end this soon, especially with what's been going on in the chapters. It's clearly an early axe.



Lots of years of experience. Spinoffs tend to end leaving many things unresolved. Besides we were never told that we would be seeing Sinbad's whole life. Moreover, what was left out can be explored in the main series for all we know. Besides, no series no matter how bad it turns out, gets the axe this soon.



Wesley said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Magi went belly up before the end of the year.



This has got to be the worst statement I've read in a long while.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, that's pretty flaccid.


----------



## convict (Jun 15, 2013)

> I wouldn't be surprised if Magi went belly up before the end of the year.



Magi has been doing better sales wise this year than ever before. By a huge margin. It is the second highest selling manga after One Piece right now. People are really digging this war. That is likely the reason this mediocre spin-off came into play in the first place.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 15, 2013)

I didn't expect this to outlast Magi but this was way too soon, the manga did have pacing problems, but cancelling this in the 8th chapter? Even Shonen Jump gives new mangas that are failing more time.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jun 15, 2013)

The news about Sinband ending is not 100% yet.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 15, 2013)

Can i have the source that said it was cancelled to begin with?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Can i have the source that said it was cancelled to begin with?



The Mangahelpers Weekly Shonen Sunday thread. Mangahelpers is the place where almost all of the news that people from here get it from and we've told you this over and over. Hell, I even mentioned where I got it in my original post.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 15, 2013)

Giving a link would be more useful than searching various threads for the information


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Giving a link would be more useful than searching various threads for the information



The thing I hate the most about you is that you inexplicably think you are smarter than me. Why do I have to spoonfeed you information that pretty much everybody else is already aware of? Here is the first page of the board the thread is on, you do the rest of the work buddy.
Ch.126


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 15, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> The thing I hate the most about you is that you inexplicably think you are smarter than me. Why do I have to spoonfeed you information that pretty much everybody else is already aware of? Here is the first page of the board the thread is on, you do the rest of the work buddy.
> here



No need to be a jerk about it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 15, 2013)

Its togashi just neg him and be on your way.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2013)

convict said:


> Magi has been doing better sales wise this year than ever before. By a huge margin. It is the second highest selling manga after One Piece right now. People are really digging this war. That is likely the reason this mediocre spin-off came into play in the first place.



That's due to the anime.  Sales will plummet in short order.


----------



## convict (Jun 15, 2013)

Wesley said:


> That's due to the anime.  Sales will plummet in short order.



The anime alone does not account for being the second best selling manga in all of Japan. The anime helped of course, but not nearly enough to achieve such a feat. Sales will decline but they won't plummet.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

convict said:


> The anime alone does not account for being the second best selling manga in all of Japan. The anime helped of course, but not nearly enough to achieve such a feat. Sales will decline but they won't plummet.



It's only been number 2 in certain months, there have been several recent months where it was beaten by HxH and Narushit. I think there was also one month where SnK got number 2 but I'm not quite sure exactly about that one.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 15, 2013)

Why would the series start failing all of a sudden?

Your reasons for disliking the series are strange, thinking that the majority of readers share these concerns with you is even stranger.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Why would the series start failing all of a sudden?
> 
> Your reasons for disliking the series are strange, thinking that the majority of readers share these concerns with you is even stranger.



People won't realize why they don't like it anymore.  They'll simply stop liking it.  Stop looking forward to reading it.  It won't be a conscious decision.  The enthusiasm will simply be lost and it will fade away.

I think the manga can't be salvaged at this point.  The author has no where to go from here.  She's written herself into a corner and she can't get out without waving her hands even more than she has already.  As a result, the integrity of the story and characters is shot to hell.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 15, 2013)

Something was either misread or misquoted:
Seriously #30 (26/06) :
J?j? Senjin!! Mushibugyo (Lead Color)
Conan vs Lupin - The Movie (Poster)
*Sinbad no Booken - Magi Spin-off (End?)*
Duel Masters Revolution (Last Arc Start)
Gin no Saji, Area D (Absent)
Anagle Mole (Hiatus)

#31 (03/07) :
Area D (Absent)​Seriously For Magi Gaiden, the end its no yet 100% sure​


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> People won't realize why they don't like it anymore.  They'll simply stop liking it.  Stop looking forward to reading it.  It won't be a conscious decision.  The enthusiasm will simply be lost and it will fade away.
> 
> I think the manga can't be salvaged at this point.  The author has no where to go from here.  She's written herself into a corner and she can't get out without waving her hands even more than she has already.  As a result, the integrity of the story and characters is shot to hell.



Thank you. With this last post of yours I finally can say for sure that you're nothing but a douchebag who only wants this series to fall. Too bad for you this won't happen.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

^Its wesley bro just ignore him. 

If Fairy tail can still sale copies after the two worst arcs i have ever read in my life, i think magi will be fine.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 16, 2013)

The series has definitely dropped in quality that much is obvious to anybody with an above average power-level.
However I don't think it will lose enough of its fanbase that it will get cancelled. Magi has a very large fanbase and most fans stay devoted now matter how bad a series might get, take the Narushit or Fairy Tail fanbase, those series are unbelievably bad and they still have very devoted fanbases.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Its wesley bro just ignore him.
> 
> If Fairy tail can still sale copies after the two worst arcs i have ever read in my life, i think magi will be fine.



Fairy Tail has fanservice and it has star power.  It's also a liberated world where pretty much anything could happen without it breaking the setting.  It's not serious for better or worse.

Magi on the other hand doesn't have any of that.  

It has no fanservice.  Yes, there are boobs and the characters are generally good-looking, but it's no where near the same level of Fairy Tail where no matter what is going on, tits and ass are aplenty. What's more, it's from characters that people actually like so it's even more enjoyable.  If you like someone and you see them in a sexy way, it's way more fun.

There aren't any stars.  I know you guys are getting excited over Alibaba or Sinbad or whatever.  Fact is though your enthusiasm absolutely pales by comparison to the mindless legions of fans for Fairy Tail's cast.  For a long time, I read Fairy Tail simply because I liked Lucy.  I found her adorable, maybe even had a crush, but there's no one like that in Magi.  The series is plot and story oriented.  Once that's gone out the window, there's nothing but shallow mooks that are about as fun to watch as paint dry.

The series is serious.  There's supposed to be consequences for the characters' actions.  Cause and effect are in play as are deadly motives.  There's just not much room for things to happen for the simple sake of them happening because it'd be cool if it did.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

^Well your wrong. People will read Magi just to see Sinbad. 

I am included in that group.

Also Lucy is a garbage character you disappoint me wesley. If there is any reason ever to read fairy tail its Gilidarts.

Although fanservie is a part of it i think you overrate it. People keep buying fairy tail cause they enjoy it aka think its good. I know thats hard to believe but just go to some random forum and i assure you people will be saying the latest arc of fairy tail was good. Why? The hell if i know.

Simply put people have different opnions. Ok so you think magi took a big drop in quality so what? Most people around here thought the Fishman Island arc was bad or subpar, but it sold like hot cakes in japan more so then Punk hazord even though the majority would say Punk Hazord>>>Fishman island.

To sum it up nicely Magi can drop down in quality a lot, it does not mean the sales will drop along with it. It could but i would not count on it by any means.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Well your wrong. People will read Magi just to see Sinbad.
> 
> I am included in that group.
> 
> ...



1. You read Fairy Tail for a shitty ripoff of Shanks?
2. Fishman Island volumes sold well because 1. One Piece always sells well and 2. It was the first arc of the timeskip, I'm sure a lot of people picked it up just because of that.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Fairy Tail has fanservice and it has star power.  It's also a liberated world where pretty much anything could happen without it breaking the setting.  It's not serious for better or worse.
> 
> Magi on the other hand doesn't have any of that.
> 
> ...



Are you telling me that you do not like or think any characters is in this manga are interesting?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 16, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Are you telling me that you do not like or think any characters is in this manga are interesting?



No, according to him people are only interested in this series due to the realistic portrayal of consequences which characters face due to their actions.

As there has been a break of that, in his opinion, readers will all drop the series, and probably burn any volumes they had purchased.

This of course is a conscious action by the writer who, again in his opinion, has either run out of ideas or is bored of the story and no longer wishes to continue.


----------



## convict (Jun 16, 2013)

Alibaba, Mor, Alladin and Sinbad have massive fanbases. Far more than any individual FT character except maybe Gray. In manga popularity polls, Alibaba and Aladdin have even beaten Monkey D. Luffy himself.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2013)

Why are we fucking blessed with trolls in this section? Also Wesley it seems you don't like the manga so I suggest you stop reading it mate.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Are you telling me that you do not like or think any characters is in this manga are interesting?



Not since Aladdin became a god, no.

Not since Alibaba turned into Cassim.

Not since Morgiana became the poster girl for unrequited love (she's barely even a friend as far as Alibaba is concerned) and was unceremoniously dropped into a hole never to be seen again.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2013)

"... I liked Lucy. I found her adorable, maybe even had a crush,"

bwahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Not since Aladdin became a god, no.
> 
> Not since Alibaba turned into Cassim.
> 
> Not since Morgiana became the poster girl for unrequited love (she's barely even a friend as far as Alibaba is concerned) and was unceremoniously dropped into a hole never to be seen again.



Then drop the manga.


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2013)

Get lost, Wesley, everybody is laughing at you.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 16, 2013)

There is a difference between blindly hating and criticism. Unfortunately, Wesley is doing the former. It is okay to believe that latest chapters are not of the finest quality, but surely they're not _that_ bad.

That being said. I am looking forward to the next chapters, hope it picks up again!


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

You guys don't get it.  This isn't just an arc where things end and everything goes back to normal.  Everything that happened or didn't happen is going to matter in the future and if it doesn't matter, then how can the story go forward after making that kind of compromise?  Integrity is lost.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 16, 2013)

HEY GUYS HERE IS PROFESSIONAL TIP

CILCK ON USR CP

CLIKC ON EDITIGNORLISTS

TYPE "WESLEY" ON THE SPACE BELOW ADD A MEMBER TO UR LIST...

CILCK OKAY

OFFICIAL MAGI BY THE CREATOR OF SUMOMOMO MOMOMO THREAD SAVED!!!!


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 16, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> The thing I hate the most about you is that you inexplicably think you are smarter than me. Why do I have to spoonfeed you information that pretty much everybody else is already aware of? Here is the first page of the board the thread is on, you do the rest of the work buddy.
> Ch.35



Lol, didn't know i caused that much of an impression in you, it was unintentional  but then again somebody has to, considering you even state you have better tastes than most of us.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Well your wrong. People will read Magi just to see Sinbad.
> 
> I am included in that group.
> 
> Also Lucy is a garbage character you disappoint me wesley. If there is any reason ever to read fairy tail its Gilidarts.



I could never take Gildarts seriously because of this


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Lol, didn't know i caused that much of an impression in you, it was unintentional  but then again somebody has to, considering you even state you have better tastes than most of us.



He should apply cold water on that burn after what you did to him.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Not since Aladdin became a god, no.
> 
> Not since Alibaba turned into Cassim.
> 
> Not since Morgiana became the poster girl for unrequited love (she's barely even a friend as far as Alibaba is concerned) and was unceremoniously dropped into a hole never to be seen again.



But that is only three people, what about the many other characters in the manga?


----------



## Toriko (Jun 16, 2013)

Alibaba is still cool, fuck that guy's opinion.


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2013)

Fuck what anyone says, Alibaba is one of my favourites

But he's still below Sinbad and Ren


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 16, 2013)

Melodie said:


> There is a difference between blindly hating and criticism. Unfortunately, Wesley is doing the former. It is okay to believe that latest chapters are not of the finest quality, but surely they're not _that_ bad.
> 
> That being said. I am looking forward to the next chapters, hope it picks up again!



This.
I feel that there is an obvious drop in quality (a lot of the people here are also blindly LOVING) but I don't think that all hope is lost yet and that the series can still save itself.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> But that is only three people, what about the many other characters in the manga?



When Aladdin can tell anyone "you're bad and you should feel bad" and get away with it, it's hard to appreciate them.  Literally anyone is liable to become his yes man.  How can a character be enjoyable if they don't have a mind of their own?



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> This.
> I feel that there is an obvious drop in quality (a lot of the people here are also blindly LOVING) but I don't think that all hope is lost yet and that the series can still save itself.



I wish I could think of how.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> When Aladdin can tell anyone "you're bad and you should feel bad" and get away with it, it's hard to appreciate them.  Literally anyone is liable to become his yes man.  How can a character be enjoyable if they don't have a mind of their own?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could think of how.



How about Skypiea.
It was an incredibly mediocre arc that dragged on for far too long. and just felt pointless in the grand scheme of the story. Yet nobody can say that Skypiea killed the series because we had fucking Water 7, CP9, Sabaody, Impel Down, and Marineford afterwards which are agreed to be some of the best arcs in the series.


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2013)

Translation for new chapter is out:

Ch.232


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> How about Skypiea.
> It was an incredibly mediocre arc that dragged on for far too long. and just felt pointless in the grand scheme of the story. Yet nobody can say that Skypiea killed the series because we had fucking Water 7, CP9, Sabaody, Impel Down, and Marineford afterwards which are agreed to be some of the best arcs in the series.



What are those?  Those aren't in Magi are they?


----------



## Melodie (Jun 16, 2013)

Just read the translation! AND this is what I love about Magi.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

I had to put Magi down again. Plan on picking it back up later after I finish reading 20th Century boys. 

It's a pretty good series. Drags a little bit, but I like where it is going.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> What are those?  Those aren't in Magi are they?



They are One Piece arcs... I am just saying how one mediocre or bad arc does not necessarily mean that the series can't pick itself back up.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> They are One Piece arcs... I am just saying how one mediocre or bad arc does not necessarily mean that the series can't pick itself back up.



One Piece is an adventure series.  Magi is not.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> One Piece is an adventure series.  Magi is not.



That is besides the point buddy.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 16, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> How about* Skypiea.
> It was an incredibly mediocre arc that dragged on for far too long. *and just felt pointless in the grand scheme of the story. Yet nobody can say that Skypiea killed the series because we had fucking *Water 7, CP9, Sabaody, Impel Down, and Marineford *afterwards which are agreed to be some of the best arcs in the series.



Many are actually putting Skypiea in their favorite list


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

Skypeia was really good for me. 

I think for the time it came out, it seemed boring because the passing, but I read it all in one seating.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 16, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Many are actually putting Skypiea in their favorite list



Yes, and many people think Naruto is a good manga, or think that Zack Snyder is a good film-maker. Doesn't make it right.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

Well those are all opinions.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 16, 2013)

Enies Lobby was way more dragged out, i can't imagine what it must have been like to wait an entire year for that battle to end, expecially when Oda did an even bigger war later in only 30 chapters. For me Skypiea was like the Chimera Ants arc in Hunter X Hunter, while reading it i just wanted it to end, some time after that the arc grows on me.

Yeah, i compared your favorite arc of any manga to an arc you found mediocre, i'm already expecting a neg


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

His negs are null anyways. 

Expect a rep when I'm not 24. Your opinion is just as much as his.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> That is besides the point buddy.



It's important.  Arcs in adventure series are entirely disconnected from one another.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It's important.  Arcs in adventure series are entirely disconnected from one another.



Yu Yu Hakusho was a pure battle series, and despite the fact that all of the arcs in it were just repetitive fighting they at least all had unique settings and plots.  So once again, what you are stating is besides the point.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Yu Yu Hakusho was a pure battle series, and despite the fact that all of the arcs in it were just repetitive fighting they at least all had unique settings and plots.  So once again, what you are stating is besides the point.



Magi is not a battle manga.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 16, 2013)

catched up in a week. This really picked up after Casim arc. Good stuff.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

...Cassim is Sasuke.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2013)

New sinbad manga is out:

Ch.232


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Magi is not a battle manga.



Wait... So if you don't consider Magi an adventure series and you don't consider it a battle manga then what do you consider it?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Wait... So if you don't consider Magi an adventure series and you don't consider it a battle manga then what do you consider it?



An exercise in character worship.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

^You must be on some good stuff wesley.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^You must be on some good stuff wesley.



Pepsi and cat dander.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 16, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Yes, and many people think Naruto is a good manga, or think that Zack Snyder is a good film-maker. Doesn't make it right.



I don't see how you could dislike Skypiea when you are such an adamant fan of HxH.

Your complaints of it pushing the overall plotline too little could be said about most HxH arcs.

Skypiea was one of the best arcs in OP. It achieved the sense of adventure which the series always promises but doesn't always dish out. Just for that its a pivotal arc in the series. When you look back at the entire series and wonder where the SH were actually simply adventuring, rather than trying to achieve some ends, you have Skypiea.

The saga, from Jaya to Skypiea, also had the best build ups in the series. From BB first being introduced as a background character and later a growing threat to the first mentions of Noland and Luffy ringing the bell.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it's cruel that it's Sunday and people keep posting in this thread talking about nothing really.  Apologizes for my part lol


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2013)

Every time I check on the thread I see like 10-15 new posts and think the chapter is out but all you guys are doing is arguing about freaking skypeia


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

I know One Piece is amazing. 

But this is a Magi thread.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

I wonder how Law will deal with his current situation. 

Looks to me like he is in for some major pain.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 16, 2013)

only thing i didn't like about the manga was the clusterfuck of characters that the author is putting on the line with every arc. I know some of the are fodder or may not be relevant for the future but there's just too much of them.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2013)

New chapter is out,shit just got real yo.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 17, 2013)

_*polar opposite*_

The next chap can't come quick enough.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2013)

damn man.... O_o...... poor Titus


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2013)

Titus needs to put on some weight after that battle.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 17, 2013)

Ha.  I liked the bit showing the kid getting the life sucked out of him.  Assuming he was born in the 5th level, he's already dead.  

Gyokuen is going to have a sincere, heartfelt reunion with her father...then she's going to suck the life out of everyone in Magnostadt!  The only one that will survive will be Marga and she's going to have to crawl over the corpses of  300,000 people to get out of the city.  And she's still going to die within a few months unless Al Tharem picks her up and turns her into one of their agents.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2013)

can we say RIP for Titus now?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Ha. * I liked the bit showing the kid getting the life sucked out of him.  Assu*ming he was born in the 5th level, he's already dead.
> 
> Gyokuen is going to have a sincere, heartfelt reunion with her father...then she's going to suck the life out of everyone in Magnostadt!  The only one that will survive will be Marga and she's going to have to crawl over the corpses of  300,000 people to get out of the city.  And she's still going to die within a few months unless Al Tharem picks her up and turns her into one of their agents.



Your joking about the BOld right.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 17, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Your joking about the BOld right.



Sorta.  It's bitter.  You have a mother crying over her kid who is dying, but he's already dying simply from having been born in that hole.  The people in the 5th level are so hopeless that suffering and dying is practically a mercy.  It's all to play up Titus's sacrifice, but even if he had succeeded (apparently he failed), it's too little, too late for alot of people.

Anyways, my hope for Mogamett is that he'll be happy to learn that his daughter is still alive and then he'll die.  Even if she faked her death to send him down that path, rather than shocked disbelief and indignation, he finds comfort and peace in the simple fact that she still lived.

If the "good" guys aren't going to put him down like a dog, then I want Mogamett's legacy to come back and bite them hard on the ass.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 17, 2013)

>Titus as a skeleton

Shit just got real.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, I honestly didn't expect that last page. Not bad, things are getting interesting again.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 17, 2013)

poor Titus man. Now the old man need to take care of the little girl.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 17, 2013)

But the little girl will teach him to love the Goi again in Titus' place


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 17, 2013)

Holy fuckin shit, shit just got real. This "Father" must be like the fuckin devil or something, how the hell are they gonna deal with him?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 18, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Holy fuckin shit, shit just got real. This "Father" must be like the fuckin devil or something,*how the hell are they gonna deal with him?*


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Holy fuckin shit, shit just got real. This "Father" must be like the fuckin devil or something, how the hell are they gonna deal with him?



I think it's Gyokuen calling Mogamett father.  If not, well, it's less interesting to think that there's a big anti-Solomon in the sky when Al Tharem has barely even been developed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> can we say RIP for Titus now?



yes we can.....


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

He lived for nothing, he died for nothing.  In that sense, he was so much like us.  XD


----------



## Roman (Jun 18, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I think it's Gyokuen calling Mogamett father.  If not, well, it's less interesting to think that there's a big anti-Solomon in the sky when Al Tharem has barely even been developed.



For once, I'm inclined to agree with Wesley, even if partly. I also thought Mogamett is the dad when Gyokuen appeared, but the possibility of it being a dark entity isn't non-existent either tbh. What that entity is will possibly be revealed sooner or later. I wouldn't worry about its introduction compromising Al Sarmen's development as that might be exactly what they've been looking for the entire time. Their developments may well work off of each other.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2013)

Yep. I believe Gyokuen is calling Mogamett father.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

There might be one thing that undermines Gyokuen being Sana.  There are flash backs of Sana as far back as 70 years.  Gyokuen's listed databook age is 50, but she uses magic to keep a youthful appearance.  Obviously there's a conflict there.

However, I just think it'd be awesome that the villain we've spent the last half year developing mostly did what he did because another villain sent him down that path by faking her death.  Or at least didn't reveal the fact that she were still alive to him.  Gyokuen herself could use some development as well, since we really only know her as manipulative cow who killed most of her immediate family for seemingly no reason and without batting an eyelash.

Apparently the last time Mogamett saw his daughter was on a battlefield 
.
Don't get your hopes up. 

Al-Tharem seems to recruit people who are facing the worst possible circumstances considering Dhalia who was facing imminent death while everyone she loved had already been killed right in front of her.  How they manage to scoop people up from these kinds of situations is anyone's guess, but there's precedent.

I wouldn't mind at all if the author decided to retcon Mogamett's or Gyokuen's age.  For one, 70 years seems unnecessarily a long time ago.  Mogamett's daughter would have been killed in the war when she was in her mid to late 40s.  Still tragic, but not quite the same as her being cut down in the prime of her youth.

At any rate, I could care less about the big monster in the sky.  People are interesting.  Monsters are not.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 18, 2013)

Gyokuen is not mogammets daughter  that's just silly guys. She is calling the big black cloud her father,just like everybody from al Thames do.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Gyokuen is not mogammets daughter  that's just silly guys. She is calling the big black cloud her father,just like everybody from al Thames do.



I'm sorry, it's been so long since we saw anything from them.  Have they referenced a "father" in their meetings?


----------



## Shozan (Jun 18, 2013)

Mogamett is not Gyokuen father. The big shit falling from the sky is Gyokuen father.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2013)

I think she was talking about the tunnel. That's what she is talking to, that's what just appeared.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 18, 2013)

I guess that means Magi is close to ending, that's sad, i thought we would go through more wars but now it seems like all the pieces for Al Tharmen are in place for the final arc


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I think she was talking about the tunnel. That's what she is talking to, that's what just appeared.



In that case, she called it father and had tears in her eyes.  That's just plain crazy and plain crazy is not fun or interesting.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

What happened to the Sinbad manga?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

Eminem said:


> What happened to the Sinbad manga?



It had a chapter released this week.  I think they'll clear the dungeon in the next chapter.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2013)

Wesley said:


> In that case, she called it father and had tears in her eyes.  That's just plain crazy and plain crazy is not fun or interesting.



Why not?

I agree, she's plain crazy. I disagree on that being uninteresting. 

She's a crazy fanatic to whatever the Al Sarmen group believes. That doesn't mean that is all there is to her character or that all the other members are crazy.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I guess that means Magi is close to ending, that's sad, i thought we would go through more wars but now it seems like all the pieces for Al Tharmen are in place for the final arc



Yeah, introducing an "End of the World" spell was a bad move.  Having Aladdin solo a huge army was also a bad move (don't you miss how half a dozen kids with magical items could give our protagonists a hard time?).  Personally I would have been content to see more of Al Tharem's background machinations for a good while yet.  But it would seem that only Sinbad gets to see the world and have adventures.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Why not?
> 
> I agree, she's plain crazy. I disagree on that being uninteresting.
> 
> She's a crazy fanatic to whatever the Al Sarmen group believes. That doesn't mean that is all there is to her character or that all the other members are crazy.



The only interesting thing about Gyokuen right now is whether or not Hakuyruu's hatred will lose to his love for his mother.  Because he totally does love her since his dream about his mother was one where she wasn't a horrible murderess.  His feelings for her are white hot and utterly conflicted.

But really, that's all we've got.  The author spent months developing Mogamett's perspective of things, his story, but Gyokuen at this point is merely a cold woman with a warm front who may only have real feelings for a mindless mass of hatred.  At best, that's a novelty.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2013)

Wesley said:


> The only interesting thing about Gyokuen right now is whether or not Hakuyruu's hatred will lose to his love for his mother.  Because he totally does love her since his dream about his mother was one where she wasn't a horrible murderess.  His feelings for her are white hot and utterly conflicted.
> 
> But really, that's all we've got.  The author spent months developing Mogamett's perspective of things, his story, but Gyokuen at this point is merely a cold woman with a warm front who may only have real feelings for a mindless mass of hatred.  At best, that's a novelty.



That isn't really an argument against Gyokuen undergoing development.

She should be more important to the story than Mogamett. 

Mogamett's role in the story appears to be the breaking point for their world. He's played that part, fusing Gyokuen into his story, when she has her own separate more important one, may not be the best decision.


The "end of the world" spell doesn't end a series. There are many series for which such events are only the beginning. Look at Berserk, such changes in the status quo can reveal the true story that the writer is trying to tell.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't feel like the next arc will be the last one. So many things left to find about. Is the dude who is with Mor the other Magi?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> That isn't really an argument against Gyokuen undergoing development.
> 
> She should be more important to the story than Mogamett.
> 
> Mogamett's role in the story appears to be the breaking point for their world. He's played that part, fusing Gyokuen into his story, when she has her own separate more important one, may not be the best decision.



It's the other way around, actually.  Mogamett turned out the way he is pretty much only because of the way his daughter was killed along with her final words.  Finding out that she is alive after all this time and after all he's done due to thinking she was not, that's kind of a blow.  It amounts to a villain and all of his goals and accomplishments being usurped and credited to another villain that had been manipulating him from the shadows all along.

In the end, he was just a pawn of his daughter.  That does heaps to build up Gyokuen as a villain and as a character.



> The "end of the world" spell doesn't end a series. There are many series for which such events are only the beginning. Look at Berserk, such changes in the status quo can reveal the true story that the writer is trying to tell.



In those kinds of apocalyptic events, I tend to resent and despise the survivors.  I HATE them.  What's more, in this scenario it's pretty much Aladdin's fault if the world does end.  He cared more about the magicians butthurt than stopping their reckless and selfish behavior.

At this point, the series and the world in which it takes place does deserve to end, but if anyone made it out alive, even if they were completely miserable, I would be so pissed off at them.



Shozan said:


> I don't feel like the next arc will be the last one. So many things left to find about. Is the dude who is with Mor the other Magi?



Don't call her Mor, that's a horrible nickname for a girl, and yes, Yuanan is a Magi.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ur not serious are you?


Wesley said:


> *I think it's Gyokuen calling Mogamett father.*  If not, well, it's less interesting to think that there's a big anti-Solomon in the sky when Al Tharem has barely even been developed.



That makes no sense.


----------



## Null (Jun 18, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Ur not serious are you?
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.



Based Alibaba will solo the war


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> That makes no sense.



Call it wishful thinking.  Considering the current time-line and Gyokuren's given age, it's pretty much impossible, but like I said, it'd be really cool for Sana to become Gyokuren after being left for dead on a battle field.  It'd give her some much needed development, it'd undermine everything Mogamett's done.  

I mean, Mogamett doing an about face because of those good vibrations Aladdin keeps forcing onto everyone, that would be trite.  But Mogamett having a seriously mix bag of emotions as a result of his long lost daughter who he thought dead but has in fact been manipulating him for most of his adult life, that's some epic drama right there.

Mogamett doing something with what's left of his life because of a deep personal sense of betrayal, that's awesome.  Mogamett rolling over and dying because he's just happy that his daughter is still alive, that's also awesome.

Mogamett doing something to undermine Gyokuren's efforts all for the sake of the magicians (no, he won't say that.  He'll say the whole world)...that is damn awful considering how evil he's been.  He doesn't deserve a heroic death.  His ending should be one that puts his whole life and everything he's done into perspective.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 19, 2013)

I doubt this is the final arc or "end of the world" scenario. I guess what is happening right now will definitely upset the balance of the Magi world. More like we will see more of Al Thamen from now on.


----------



## Eskimo (Jun 19, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> I doubt this is the final arc or "end of the world" scenario. I guess what is happening right now will definitely upset the balance of the Magi world. More like we will see more of Al Thamen from now on.



Agreed, it would just feel weird for the story to end in the near future.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 19, 2013)

I hope it ends relatively soon

Not because I think it's bad but shonen manga generally shouldn't last too long because at some point the author runs out of ideas and it starts getting stale repetitive and pointless

I'd be perfectly fine with the appearance of "Father" being the start of the final arc, which could last for a while for all we know


----------



## Toriko (Jun 19, 2013)

There's a lot of material left to cover though.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2013)

Toriko said:


> There's a lot of material left to cover though.



That would be true if the adventure and exploration aspect of the series weren't completely shelved.

All we have to look forward to now are time-skips.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 19, 2013)

They are being shelved for now. There's a war going on how the hell are they going to adventure?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 19, 2013)

Magi is much too popular to end soon. Right now it's basically WSS's; One Piece. People are buying the magazine just for Magi and it's one of their biggest successes in a very long time. WSS is sadly going to run Magi until it becomes unrecognizable.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 19, 2013)

Why does it seem like you're always bitching about something?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

Cause he is.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 19, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Why does it seem like you're always bitching about something?



I'm glad to see you didn't even read my post. I wasn't necessarily bitching, I was stating that Magi is much too popular to end anytime soon. Please learn how to read buddy.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 19, 2013)

There goes that bitching thing again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 19, 2013)

Toriko said:


> There goes that bitching thing again.



There goes that inability to actually write an actual response thing again.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 19, 2013)

Ha, you're socially akward.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 19, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Ha, you're socially akward.



Except I'm not at all. I also don't see how that would even be relevant here in the first place.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2013)

Toriko said:


> They are being shelved for now. There's a war going on how the hell are they going to adventure?



Hey, you know what Alibaba's current goal is?  To go back to Balbaad!  Does that seem like a step forward?  Boldly going where they've never gone before?  Nope.  Between all the time skips and the fact that the cast is getting older, they're going to forget how to have fun and all their focus is going to be on is their responsibilities.  

Not to mention the fact that they've become alot more powerful, meaning there really aren't any obstacles for them.  They're powerful enough to take on all the end bosses.  Ain't no where to go.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 22, 2013)

So it turns out rather than straight up ending, the Adventure of Sinbad manga is moving the Ura Sunday Magazine. I can't find very much about it but I think it might be a seasonal magazine.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 22, 2013)

I wonder what Hakuryuu's extreme magic will be

Given how he controls fungi and probably has fallen into depravity it might be some sort of death zone where everything rots? That'd be cool


----------



## Wesley (Jun 22, 2013)

Aldric said:


> I wonder what Hakuryuu's extreme magic will be
> 
> Given how he controls fungi and probably has fallen into depravity it might be some sort of death zone where everything rots? That'd be cool



Apparently it's not that easy to fall into depravity.  Mogamett's hated Goi for years, torturing and killing them by the hundreds to thousands, and yet he's a perfect little angel.  It would really seem that you need to be effected by magic spells to fall.

As for his magic, life magic doesn't seem to cause decay.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought the whole thing about him not falling into depravity was explained by his genuinely believing what he was doing is right and just, rather than cursing fate.

He resigned himself to the fact that some people are just different from others, and took it to an extreme.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 22, 2013)

Toriko said:


> I thought the whole thing about him not falling into depravity was explained by his genuinely believing what he was doing is right and just, rather than cursing fate.
> 
> He resigned himself to the fact that some people are just different from others, and took it to an extreme.



Refusing to accept fate could be considered to be righteous.  That depravity requires someone to admit to themselves that they're an evil little fucker, that just seems kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 22, 2013)

Falling into depravity can be sympathized with at times, like with Kassim, so I doubt you can truly classify it as good or bad kind of thing. It's a more of a state of mind/spirit.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 22, 2013)

Sympathy?  Why should that have anything to do with someone being good or evil?


----------



## Toriko (Jun 22, 2013)

Because if you can sympathize with someone's actions, they may not be entirely bad.

The whole yin yang thing? In the purest darkness there exists light and all that shit.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 22, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Because if you can sympathize with someone's actions, they may not be entirely bad.
> 
> The whole yin yang thing? In the purest darkness there exists light and all that shit.



That line of thinking discounts the existence of good and evil entirely.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 23, 2013)

Just caught up today, exceptional shounen, for real.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 23, 2013)

Aldric said:


> I wonder what Hakuryuu's extreme magic will be
> 
> Given how he controls fungi and probably has fallen into depravity it might be some sort of death zone where everything rots? That'd be cool



Why would hakuryuu fall into depravity? Wouldn't that just make it easier for his mom to manipulate him? He should be trying everything in his power to prevent that not let it happen.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 23, 2013)

Killing his mom would probably break his mind.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 23, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Why would hakuryuu fall into depravity? Wouldn't that just make it easier for his mom to manipulate him? He should be trying everything in his power to prevent that not let it happen.



Because he obviously doesn't think straight anymore?

I mean I don't know if he's fallen, but the last time we saw him it was pretty strongly foreshadowed with Judal tempting him


----------



## Imagine (Jun 23, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Toriko (Jun 23, 2013)

Did Magi just copy off of Toriko's Gourmet Pacman?

Kouen's Djinns look cool as heck.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 23, 2013)

So Aladdin is king Solomon reincarnated.
But that's just weird. He existed in the days of Alma Toran for him to of been reincarnated than he died in Toran and reappeared promptly after.
Nah... Does he mean Alibaba or the little kou prince (whats his name).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 23, 2013)

It's not really a new development ensoriki, it has been being foreshadowed and hinted for quite a long time now.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 23, 2013)

Next chapter can't come any sooner.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 23, 2013)

Man I really want alibaba to kill kouen. That would be great.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 23, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Man I really want alibaba to kill kouen. That would be great.



Do realize that any problems Alibaba has with Kouen could have been avoided if he had bit the bullet and married Kougyoku.  Instead he declared a republican government and ran for it.  Alibaba abandoned his right to rule his country.  



ensoriki said:


> So Aladdin is king Solomon reincarnated.



He's not a reincarnation.  He's a copy, like Titus.

Aladdin sucks.  He thought he could prevent the dark spot from being created if he kept the fighting away from Magnostadt, meaning he allowed the Dark Djinn to attack Reim and Kou instead of stopping them right at the source.  He also completely ignored the fact that the goi in the 5th level having the life sucked right out of them would have the same effect, even if he didn't precisely understand the mechanism feeding the Dark Spot.  He might not have known about the tortured prisoners being used to feed the thing, but he knew the spot was down there and ignored it.

It would seem that Titus's sacrifice completed the Darkspot.  He supplied the magoi necessary for it to fully form.  He saved 200,000 people, but he hastened the world's demise (I'm sure he'll be some kind of chink in the spot's armor later down the road though).

And...I'm disappointed that that is really all that's left for Mogamett.  In the end, he didn't get anything.  He didn't suffer defeat.  He wasn't brought to justice.  He didn't endure some terrible personal loss through the folly of his actions.  He wasn't redeemed.  He simply died like he knew he would.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> He's not a reincarnation.  He's a copy, like Titus.





			
				Kouen Ren's Djinns said:
			
		

> We are here to serve you, our "King", and the* reincarnation* of our past "Great King"!!!


----------



## Shozan (Jun 23, 2013)

that scene with Titus, the old man and the little girl... damn.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 23, 2013)

Link removed

Copy.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, I wonder why they change that part of aegon's translation.
Link removed
Incarnation fits much better than reincarnation.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Copy.


"Though your *power* is a copy of my master's *power*"




Stevenh1990 said:


> Incarnation fits much better than reincarnation.


Incarnation means a physical (flesh) manifestation of a deity or god
Even If Aladdin is Solomon's incarnation he's still Solomon either way


----------



## Wesley (Jun 23, 2013)

Aladdin comes from Solomon's world.  He's spent most of his life locked up in palace to keep him pure.  His power is a copy of Solomon's but he is not Solomon.  He's never met his mother, meaning he might not even have one.  Aladdin has been prepared to an end.  He's meant to do something as part of a scheme.  He's lead an artificial existence.

Solomon couldn't very well plan for his reincarnation to be locked away while still being alive himself.  That's a contradiction.

The Holy Palace is probably a grandiose version of Titus's test tube.  Same principal, meant to preserve Aladdin's life until he was needed and ready to leave.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 23, 2013)

Edit: Re-read chapter 118
Apparently Aladdin hints that he come from Solomon's world
Which mean he's fucking old
Then why the Djinns call Aladdin a reincarnation/incarnation of Solomon?


----------



## Null (Jun 23, 2013)

Kouen's Djinns look beastly 

Based Kouen


----------



## Wesley (Jun 23, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Edit: Re-read chapter 118
> Apparently Aladdin hints that he come from Solomon's world
> Which mean he's fucking old
> Then why the Djinns call Aladdin a reincarnation/incarnation of Solomon?



Because he's a clone.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Because he's a clone.


Calling him a reincarnation/incarnation make no sense then 
Waiting until new chapter, then we have a true answer aside from speculations


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 23, 2013)

> Solomon couldn't very well plan for his reincarnation to be locked away while still being alive himself



You could, depends entirely on how reincarnation works in their world.

You are supposing that Solomon was unable to know, or control, where he would reincarnate and that he could only come back in the form of some other biological child.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 23, 2013)

Kouen's face 

And man his Djinn look pretty cool.


----------



## aegon (Jun 24, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Edit: Re-read chapter 118
> Apparently Aladdin hints that he come from Solomon's world
> Which mean he's fucking old
> Then why the Djinns call Aladdin a reincarnation/incarnation of Solomon?



I also checked the past volumes of magi in japanese and in volume 2 Amon calls Aladdin in the same way. I think that at the time the term was mistranslated because the translator didn't have enough information on aladdin's backstory. 

In any case this is not something revelated in this chapter but something used since the beginning.


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2013)

It's also very strongly hinted by the fact Aladdin is the only Magi known to use Solomon's wisdom. That ought to be a slight giveaway imo.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2013)

Freedan said:


> It's also very strongly hinted by the fact Aladdin is the only Magi known to use Solomon's wisdom. That ought to be a slight giveaway imo.



Wasn't it planned by fuark can't remember the djinns name to bring Judal with Aladdin to learn Soloman's Wisdom?

This whole arc is just "wot".

Aladdin is sent to investigate the problems in Magnostadt and strengthen his magic.
He does both but a war breaks out over Tidus. It would've happened regardless but Tidus hastened the arrival. Aladdin tries to prevent death and depravity as he can't watch people die and the Dark spot is something he fears. About to lose it all trying to save everyone Alibaba saves him.
Mogamett goes to try and kill all the goi, so they start being drained to nothing for Djinn. They go off to save a kou prince and the dark spots created. 

Now ideally what would of occurred is Aladdin would've checked on Tidus and see if he can convince him and even Mogamett to end this war and barter for Magnostadts safety. Which would of at least given them more time to investigate what was going on and they might of found out about this ritual.

Oh well.

I think this chapter diminishes Wesleys statement about them being too strong at this point. Aladdin and Alibaba aren't taking on armies like this with Kings candidates and magic tools thrown in the mix. That and Sinbad is even stronger and they can cause conflict even for him by him loosing his tools.

I wonder if this betrayer of Solomon isn't actually still alive.


----------



## Alaude (Jun 24, 2013)

I caught up to manga last week  it's awesome


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I think this chapter diminishes Wesleys statement about them being too strong at this point. Aladdin and Alibaba aren't taking on armies like this with Kings candidates and magic tools thrown in the mix. That and Sinbad is even stronger and they can cause conflict even for him by him loosing his tools.
> 
> I wonder if this betrayer of Solomon isn't actually still alive.



Well, Wesley likes to overplay their abilities just to try and justify his pov about them, which is excessively negative imo. As for the betrayer of Solomon, I doubt anything or anyone from Alma Toran is alive at this point. All that's left are the descendants of its people and Aladdin.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe when Aladdin obtain "Wisdom of Solomon" he remembered his past life
Because if what Wesley say is true, Aladdin must be a least hundreds of years old which seems to be bullshit


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Maybe when Aladdin obtain "Wisdom of Solomon" he remembered his past life
> Because if what Wesley say is true, Aladdin must be a least hundreds of years old which seems to be bullshit



There might be some merit to it actually. I don't think he's hundreds of years old, but before Aladdin came to the world, he was stuck in that time/space dimension that we normally see when someone is entering a dungeon. It could be that time was distorted such that Aladdin emerged from Alma Toran to the current world hundreds of years without having aged a bit. It's theoretical at this stage tho, so maybe more answers will be given in later chapters.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 24, 2013)

That's make sense I suppose 
Either way, the new chapter will give us the right answer


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I caught up to manga last week  it's awesome



welcome to our humble thread.


Anyway I don't think Aladdin is a clone..


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 24, 2013)

The caption on the last page is now among my favourite things in Magi:

"They're here...!!
They're here...!!
They're here~~!!"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2013)

aegon said:


> *I also checked the past volumes of magi in japanese and in volume 2 Amon calls Aladdin in the same way. I think that at the time the term was mistranslated because the translator didn't have enough information on aladdin's backstory. *
> 
> In any case this is not something revelated in this chapter but something used since the beginning.



thanks for the info...


----------



## Wesley (Jun 24, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I think this chapter diminishes Wesleys statement about them being too strong at this point. Aladdin and Alibaba aren't taking on armies like this with Kings candidates and magic tools thrown in the mix. That and Sinbad is even stronger and they can cause conflict even for him by him loosing his tools.



Aladdin already solo'd an army that had a King's Candidate...



Pesky Bug said:


> The caption on the last page is now among my favourite things in Magi:
> 
> "They're here...!!
> They're here...!!
> They're here~~!!"



Yeah, because we've been looking forward to seeing En's djinn for so long now...oh, no wait, we haven't.  En was introduced only a couple chapters ago for all practical purposes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Aladdin already solo'd an army that had a King's Candidate...
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, because we've been looking forward to seeing En's djinn for so long now...oh, no wait, we haven't.  En was introduced only a couple chapters ago for all practical purposes.*



  (silhouette)
  (debut)


you are so silly sometimes.... Smh...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 24, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, because we've been looking forward to seeing En's djinn for so long now...oh, no wait, we haven't.  En was introduced only a couple chapters ago for all practical purposes.


Is being a killjoy a hobby for you or are you a professional?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wait!! The Sinbad manga is on hiatus now? >_<


----------



## Toriko (Jun 24, 2013)

It switched magazines apparently.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> (silhouette)
> (debut)
> 
> 
> you are so silly sometimes.... Smh...



Please.  Djinn barely qualify as characters.  Aside from Amon, they're practically accessories.  Right now, those three are merely plot devices to force En into doing Aladdin's dirty work for him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 25, 2013)

Toriko said:


> It switched magazines apparently.


 oh... 



Wesley said:


> Please.  Djinn barely qualify as characters.  Aside from Amon, they're practically accessories.  Right now, those three are merely plot devices to force En into doing Aladdin's dirty work for him.


 That is not the point tho, you said En was introduced recently which is not correct... Do not try to spin it..


----------



## ~Howling~ (Jun 25, 2013)

Gyokuen's expressions this chapter


----------



## Wesley (Jun 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh...
> 
> That is not the point tho, you said En was introduced recently which is not correct... Do not try to spin it..



I said practically.  He's finally getting some spotlight where before he was just kind of standing there.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 26, 2013)

Kouen's Djinn. 

Marga still holding Titus's skeleton hand.


----------



## convict (Jun 26, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I said practically.  He's finally getting some spotlight where before he was just kind of standing there.



I don't know about you but for me he was one of my most anticipated characters to learn about especially after the reveal that he wasn't purely a power hungry maniac as many assumed and had legitimate values that governed his actions.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 26, 2013)

convict said:


> I don't know about you but for me he was one of my most anticipated characters to learn about especially after the reveal that he wasn't purely a power hungry maniac as many assumed and had legitimate values that governed his actions.



And that's fine.  However, his Djinn are not him.  "They're here"x3 like they're really anything to get excited about.  

Djinn are entertaining because they tend to be eccentric and have important things to say, but three of them are being showcased in the next chapter.  They probably aren't going to say anything or funny and will merely act to get En to follow Aladdin's direction.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

Djinn are cool because they look cool and do cool things.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 26, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Djinn are cool because they look cool and do cool things.



Good post 

Wow what a good post I agree with this post


----------



## Roman (Jun 27, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Good post
> 
> Wow what a good post I agree with this post



Post of the millennium right there


----------



## Imagine (Jun 30, 2013)

Aizen


----------



## Aldric (Jun 30, 2013)

Great chapter 

Wow what a great chapter I liked this chapter


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 30, 2013)

Second worst chapter of the series.
Dear fucking god, I hate to say it, but I don't think I like this series any more.


----------



## Magician (Jun 30, 2013)

^I have to agree. Magi has gotten really stale for me lately. It feels like Shinobu is rushing things.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 30, 2013)

BD said:


> ^I have to agree. Magi has gotten really stale for me lately. It feels like Shinobu is rushing things.



Yeah I know... I mean, this series used to have so much soul and so many things going for it, but it honestly feelings like Ohtaka just kind of gave up. It reminds me a lot of Gantz, in how the first 100 chapters or so had such a great atmosphere, a lot of soul, and really felt like Oku was loving the series he was writing, and then just all of a sudden all that care just went away because he didn't know what to do with the series anymore. I mean there is still hope for Magi to turn itself around, but time is running out on that option.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Jun 30, 2013)

Do you guys intend to repeat this conversation every time there's a new chapter ?


----------



## Magician (Jun 30, 2013)

~Howling~ said:


> Do you guys intend to repeat this conversation every time there's a new chapter ?



I almost never post in this thread. Just saying that I agree with him. The manga has gotten a bit boring for me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 30, 2013)

~Howling~ said:


> Do you guys intend to repeat this conversation every time there's a new chapter ?



If the chapters weren't continually getting worse and worse we wouldn't be having to have this conversation.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 30, 2013)

BD said:


> I almost never post in this thread. Just saying that I agree with him. The manga has gotten a bit boring for me.



He's not referring specifically to you, there are a good amount of us in the thread who are aware of the dropping quality and tend to talk about it every single time a new chapter comes out and it's worse than the last one.


----------



## Gene (Jun 30, 2013)

So many Djinn equips around me. I want them all.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 30, 2013)

The same two clowns autistically rambling 

Every

Fucking 

Day


----------



## Melodie (Jun 30, 2013)

The djinn designs. Are. fucking. awesome.

The chapter? Meh..


----------



## Aldric (Jun 30, 2013)

What's wrong with the chapter

You've got more explanation about the Incarnation of Evil, some funny interactions between Aladdin and Kouen, a great call to arms scene with the other Kou Empire characters we haven't see in a while  making their way to the battlefield and the promise of a grand scale battle in Magnostadt

This is really exciting


----------



## Koori (Jun 30, 2013)

^ Don't bother Aldric, reading comprehension is not their forte.

Yoshihiro Togashi, stop smoking weed or I'm gonna neg rep you. Wait, on second thought you are probably being neg-repped right now


----------



## Magician (Jun 30, 2013)

Aldric said:


> The same two clowns autistically rambling
> 
> *Every
> 
> ...



That's why I have 9 post in this thread.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 30, 2013)

Aldric said:


> What's wrong with the chapter
> 
> You've got more explanation about the Incarnation of Evil, some funny interactions between Aladdin and Kouen, a great call to arms scene with the other Kou Empire characters we haven't see in a while  making their way to the battlefield and the promise of a grand scale battle in Magnostadt
> 
> This is really exciting



Although i said "Meh" I did not find it to be bad at all. I Laughed. I liked the designs, and appreciated the explanation. I just wanted to see more of Mogamett, and hated the tease (Not showing hakuryuu and Judal). Basically, I am not a huge fan of transition chapters, although I am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 30, 2013)

I loved this chapter personally.

Finally about to see Koumei finally jump in the fray (along with Kouen)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 30, 2013)

Koori said:


> ^ Don't bother Aldric, reading comprehension is not their forte.
> 
> Yoshihiro Togashi, stop smoking weed or I'm gonna neg rep you. Wait, on second thought you are probably being neg-repped right now



Lol, the irony of your post is hilarious. You guys who can't see how bad the series is getting are the ones without reading comprehension.

Also, I hate weed, so nice try.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 30, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Although i said "Meh" I did not find it to be bad at all. I Laughed. I liked the designs, and appreciated the explanation. I just wanted to see more of Mogamett, and hated the tease (Not showing hakuryuu and Judal). Basically, I am not a huge fan of transition chapters, although I am looking forward to the next one.



Yeah not seeing Hakuryuu was some teasing bullshit

But at the same time I'm even more impatient to see what he's up too now, nothing good obviously

Yaoi fangirls must have thrown a party at Alibaba's reaction too


----------



## Magician (Jun 30, 2013)

I am excited about what's to happen next, though. With this all star line up, I expect to see some epic shit this coming arc.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't know if Kouen is stupid or brilliant.  On one hand, he's willing to risk the world if he's not told about it.  On the other, he's willing to fight if they'll tell him about it.  Knowing about the history of the world doesn't seem like it'd be something that would help someone in any capacity.  Does he really think it will give him some kind of advantage or is he simply curious?  Honestly, it almost seems like the only reason why he is a Djinn-user and King's Candidate is because he wants to learn about history.  Not that he really wants to unite the world via conquest.

I was pleased to see Hakuei again, along with her true Djinn Equip.    I am a bit disappointed that Hakuei  probably won't be doing anything with her Household though, since it seems like she's a relatively weak fighter, but made up for the fact that she has the largest number of household users by far.

Also, I'm happy for Kougyoku, since this'll be her first real chance to fight in a long time.

"Father" has been given a name "Il Irah".  Maybe it happened earlier, but I wasn't paying attention.  It seems that Al Sarem is a cult worshiping this thing?  I thought there might have been a real reason why Al Sarem opposed Solomon, but if they're really just a bunch of crazies in love with an evil god, it's a bit less interesting.

Considering the Dark Spot, it reminds me of other "dark spots" I've seen in anime and video games.  Usually rather than being an object, they're almost like a whole other dimension.  Bigger on the inside than on the outside.  A twisted landscape within.  Possibly will have emotional and mental influence on people that enter it, attempting to drive them insane by playing on their inner fears and hatreds.

I think I would happy if the battle with the Dark Spot turned out to be a dungeon dive...straight into hell.  Could be seriously epic, not to mention insightful into the characters.


----------



## 8 (Jun 30, 2013)

i can't wait to know more about alma toran. and whats with this flow of destiny. if its me the upcoming fights can be rushed so we can move on and get more story asap.


----------



## Null (Jun 30, 2013)

Ren's Djinn equips looks fucking awesome 

my body is ready for next chapter


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 30, 2013)

Good chapter. We get to know a bit more about what is going on, and seeing all of the Djinns was really cool. 

Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Koori (Jun 30, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Lol, the irony of your post is hilarious. You guys who can't see how bad the series is getting are the ones without reading comprehension.
> 
> Also, I hate weed, so nice try.



Now I understand why you did disable your rep bar


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 30, 2013)

The chapter was amazing! Look at all those fodder that will eventually be solo'd by uncle sinbad


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 30, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The chapter was amazing! Look at all those fodder that will eventually be solo'd by uncle sinbad


Will happen....eventually


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

I found it amusing that Aagares turned into a little puppy dog when it seemed like he would be the biggest of them all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2013)

Aldric said:


> What's wrong with the chapter
> 
> You've got more explanation about the Incarnation of Evil, some funny interactions between Aladdin and Kouen, a great call to arms scene with the other Kou Empire characters we haven't see in a while  making their way to the battlefield and the promise of a grand scale battle in Magnostadt
> 
> This is really exciting



I really did like all of that.. Good chapter.. The plot is moving.. I am really want to know where Ohtaka is going with this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The chapter was amazing! Look at all those fodder that will eventually be solo'd by uncle sinbad



 Uncle Sinbad is the final boss


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Uncle Sinbad is the final boss



I'm still convinced that Yunan is the final boss. Especially since he technically is the one behind Sinbad's rise to power.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2013)

On GAF some people think that Magi is close to an end game but I don't see. I don't think so neither.. too much stuff going on for this Manga to be close to a ending.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 30, 2013)

Well it sort of gives off an endgame vibe but at the same time it lacks big players like Sinbad or Morgiana

It'd be rather premature 

I'm sure I've read somewhere that the author wanted to portray more of her world too, she wanted to show her own version of Europe and Japan


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2013)

Aldric said:


> *Well it sort of gives off an endgame vibe* but at the same time it lacks big players like Sinbad or Morgiana
> 
> It'd be rather premature
> 
> I'm sure I've read somewhere that the author wanted to portray more of her world too, she wanted to show her own version of Europe and Japan



Yeah a lot of people are saying that.. Maybe I am overlooking such? yet to feel that way 

and how many chapters without Mor already?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> On GAF some people think that Magi is close to an end game but I don't see. I don't think so neither.. too much stuff going on for this Manga to be close to a ending.



It is giving off some end-game vibes but there is no way in hell it will end anytime soon. It is currently the most popular series in Weekly Shonen Sunday and its volume sales rival that of popular Weekly Shonen Jump series (which is a very big thing). Sunday having Magi end right now would be like Jump ending One Piece right now. It just doesn't make any logical sense from a fiscal standpoint.


----------



## Koori (Jun 30, 2013)

If anything Magnostadt is the Summit of Magi. Those who read One Piece will get this.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> and how many chapters without Mor already?



It's been more than a year since we last saw Morgiana.

I hope Mu and Scherazade join them at the Dark spot.  They probably won't since Reim is like an afterthought, but they should and it would be cool and it'd create some nice tension in the group.  Could even have Alibaba trying to diffuse the situation.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 30, 2013)

Koori said:


> If anything Magnostadt is the Summit of Magi. Those who read One Piece will get this.



The Magi New World? Or do you mean something that is being misunderstood by us readers?


Ace told Luffy that he would mean him at the top of the pirate world which ended up being translated as him expecting Luffy at the pirate summit. People then imagined that pirate summit was some sort of meeting of all the major players in pirate world. Later on I guess we could imagine he was telling Luffy to venture into the NW where the strongest pirates rule, but really this is probably still people trying to force some physical sense out something that isn't physical.



This chapter felt really quick its in its pace. Its like something was changed and now we are going straight into battle.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 30, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Great chapter
> 
> Wow what a great chapter I liked this chapter



This, Great chapter can't wait for the next one


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 30, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It's been more than a year since we last saw Morgiana.



Shit, has it seriously been that long?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2013)

Can you guys see Sinbad helping in any way in the current situation?


----------



## Koori (Jun 30, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> The Magi New World? Or do you mean something that is being misunderstood by us readers?
> 
> 
> Ace told Luffy that he would mean him at the top of the pirate world which ended up being translated as him expecting Luffy at the pirate summit. People then imagined that pirate summit was some sort of meeting of all the major players in pirate world. Later on I guess we could imagine he was telling Luffy to venture into the NW where the strongest pirates rule, but really this is probably still people trying to force some physical sense out something that isn't physical..



The chapter 553 has as title "Decisive Battle at the Great Summit". Basically where the strongest ones were gathered.

No, I don't mean that. I'm saying that Magnostadt is like the Summit of Magi, after which nothing will be the same. That black thing has been hyped, hinted, and hella foreshadowed, the strongest ones are heading to the same place, and one of the Magi will disappear soon.  It will mark a before-and-after.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2013)

Koori said:


> The chapter 553 has as title "Decisive Battle at the Great Summit". Basically where the strongest ones were gathered.
> 
> *No, I don't mean that. I'm saying that Magnostadt is like the Summit of Magi, after which nothing will be the same. That black thing has been hyped, hinted, and hella foreshadowed, the strongest ones are heading to the same place, and one of the Magi will disappear soon.  It will mark a before-and-after.*



makes sense and Scheherazade?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

This is the last we saw of Morgiana.

Ch.95

Chapter 144.  You combine that with the weeks there wasn't a chapter and it's been more than a year.



Malvingt2 said:


> Can you guys see Sinbad helping in any way in the current situation?



Actually, I think he'll appear at the end and kill them all while they're weakened.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Can you guys see Sinbad helping in any way in the current situation?


Is he able to actually make a difference there? Yeah. Will he actually show up? Don't think so.


----------



## Koori (Jun 30, 2013)

Both countries are fucked up, Mogamett is dead and Scheherezade will soon follow. Reim will need to find a new sovereign, while Kou will take over Magnostadt.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 30, 2013)

Djinn never cease to amuse, and Djinn Equips never cease to amaze.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

If we hadn't the rest of the royal family showing up, it would have been a poor chapter.


----------



## Darth (Jun 30, 2013)

wtf did I just read?

Did the entire military might of the Kou Empire just randomly agree to help an unknown Magi on a mission to save the world?

wat. 

Was this alliance foreshadowed? Did anyone actually think this fight was going to take place so soon?

Am I the only one questioning this chapter?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf did I just read?
> 
> Did the entire military might of the Kou Empire just randomly agree to help an unknown Magi on a mission to save the world?
> 
> ...



Don't even bother. Everybody will just label you a troll if you try to use logic.


----------



## Darth (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm just so confused...


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jul 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf did I just read?
> 
> Did the entire military might of the Kou Empire just randomly agree to help an unknown Magi on a mission to save the world?
> 
> ...



In chapter 146 Kouen talks about the past and how the want to solve the riddles of the past.Exhibit B

Aladdin has the answers that he wants, that's all its takes.


----------



## convict (Jul 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf did I just read?
> 
> Did the entire military might of the Kou Empire just randomly agree to help an unknown Magi on a mission to save the world?
> 
> ...



Of course they wouldn't have done it unless this unknown magi proved to be extraordinarily unique and in a position to return the favor. Aladdin forced Kouen's Djinn's out of their implements and revealed he knew answers to the exact questions Kouen has so strenuously looked for to achieve his dream thus Aladdin succeeded in establishing his own legitimacy and also in enticing Kouen at the same time.

Personally, this was one of my my favorite chapters this whole arc.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 1, 2013)

Damn those Djinn equips look cool


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf did I just read?
> 
> Did the entire military might of the Kou Empire just randomly agree to help an unknown Magi on a mission to save the world?



He's not exactly unknown.  He saved Hakurei's life.  Kougyoku's dislikes him.  Kouha braided his hair.  Hakuryuu was helped with a dungeon conquest.  The only Djinn users in Kou he had not met before now were En and Koumei and the only one he was on poor terms with was Kougyoku who had killed his first friend.

Plus the fact that his Djinn are telling him to do it.  He has no reason to not trust his Djinn.

Exhibit B

This was also the most excited we've ever seen En.  Apparently history is his true passion.  He might think with a better understanding of the world he will be able to rule it better, unite it's peoples, but for whatever reason, Aladdin can give him answers that En could probably spend a life time in search of.

Exhibit B

Kougyoku is so cute in that bottom panel.  You can clearly tell she's excited to be fighting alongside her big brother.  

I also think that when Kougyoku see's Alibaba's djinn equip, her heart's going to skip a beat.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 1, 2013)

That djinn equip group fighting together to save the world looked lame as hell (nice designs though). Still, I liked the chapter. Mainly because Kouen is becoming more and more interesting as a character. He doesn't seem as one-dimensional as his mother. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he teams up with Aladdin in a fight against Final Villain Sindbad  Assuming he survives long enough for that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 1, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> That djinn equip group fighting together to save the world looked lame as hell (nice designs though). Still, I liked the chapter. Mainly because Kouen is becoming more and more interesting as a character. He doesn't seem as one-dimensional as his mother.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he teams up with Aladdin in a fight against Final Villain Sindbad  Assuming he survives long enough for that.



It just felt fucking stupid and generic as hell.
"SUPER BEST FRIENDS UNITE TO SAVE THE WORLD DESPITE THE FACT THAT WE HAVE COMPLETELY SEPARATE IDEALS!"
Feels like something out of fucking Narushit or something.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> That djinn equip group fighting together to save the world looked lame as hell (nice designs though). Still, I liked the chapter. Mainly because Kouen is becoming more and more interesting as a character. He doesn't seem as one-dimensional as his mother.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he teams up with Aladdin in a fight against Final Villain Sindbad  Assuming he survives long enough for that.



His mother is dead.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh, I forgot Ren siblings have different mothers.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Oh, I forgot Ren siblings have different mothers.



En and Koumei are brothers.  Kouha is a half-brother probably from a mistress who was crazy (don't stick it in crazy).  Kougyoku is a half-sister from a low ranked court member.  And then there are six half-sisters who don't have any names and were married off to different court members.  That's 10 children from possibly as many as 9 different women.  Suffice to say, Koutoku was a big whore dog.

Hakuei and and Hakuryuu are their cousins and are brother and sister.  Hakutoku seems to have been faithful to Gyokuen, not siring any children with any other women as far as we know.  Gyokuen for her part hasn't had anymore children since Hakuryuu.

Gyokuen was probably in her late teens when she had her first son.  She also seemed to have developed her magical skills quite a bit at that age since she was able to sense Sinbad's birth.  That would imply that Kou's magic was well developed and she had received training from a young age or she's been a member of Al Tharem since being a small child and they taught her.

We really have no idea for how long she's been a member, but the fact that she had 4 kids with one man over a 15 year period makes you wonder if she didn't have real affection for her husband and family.  If she were a sleeper agent, she might have been in place for a really long time, living a normal life before being called upon to act.  Might be a pitiable woman yet.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Jul 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Kougyoku is so cute in that bottom panel.  You can clearly tell she's excited to be fighting alongside her big brother.
> 
> I also think that when Kougyoku see's Alibaba's djinn equip, her heart's going to skip a beat.


Aye Kougyoku the besto .

This fight has been hyped to hell,so i think we're in for quite a good battle.The aftermath seems to be the most promising,however.


----------



## convict (Jul 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Actually, I think he'll appear at the end and kill them all while they're weakened.



I have been thinking this as well. This would be the perfect opportunity to show him falling deeper into depravity and also for him to remove a threat which otherwise would be too powerful. We all know Sindria is his only concern and that he realizes how much of a menace the Kou empire is.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2013)

~Howling~ said:


> Aye Kougyoku the besto .
> 
> This fight has been hyped to hell,so i think we're in for quite a good battle.The aftermath seems to be the most promising,however.



I really don't think the battle will be very good.  The Dark Spot is not a person.  Pummeling it or being pummeled by it won't be very good for drama.  Seeing Djinn-users acting as comrades in arms could be interesting, but the enemy will still be lacking.

I still say the best way to proceed would be for the group to enter the Dark Spot like it were a dungeon.  That way the group would have a reason to fight without Djinn Equip, because that is just too damn broken in a straight up fight.  If they're forced to conserve their magoi pools and perhaps even to split up, we could see some neat group dynamics and some nice action sequences.

What's more, if they go inside, it stands to reason they'll encounter Titus and Mogamett within it.  I don't know about you, but the idea of Mogamett as the final boss within the Dark Spot's dungeon could be really epic and would provide some closure to the character (since he pretty much just up and died.)


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2013)

btw is the sinbad side story translated? and if so where can i read it online xD


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 1, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Well it sort of gives off an endgame vibe but at the same time it lacks big players like Sinbad or Morgiana
> 
> It'd be rather premature
> 
> I'm sure I've read somewhere that the author wanted to portray more of her world too, she wanted to *show her own version of Europe and Japan*



Holy shit,for real? omg I'm so excited for the future :amazed


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2013)

Kougyoku is my favorite.  It was nice to see her again.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2013)

Only Sinbad and Hakuryuu are missing from picture now.

Dayum, I'm hyped.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 1, 2013)

So what are the djinn's powers anyway

I know Amon is fire, Paimon is wind, Leraje is gravity or whatever and Vinea is water but what are Dantalion and Astaroth, have they even been revealed yet


----------



## Koori (Jul 1, 2013)

Nope, this is the first time they are shown in  full djinn equip.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2013)

So is it safe to say that Morgiana felt romantic love for Alibaba and if so do you think she'll still love him after more than a year of not seeing him?  Because he's friend zoned her pretty hard.  The only way it could have been worse is if he rejected her feelings.

Suffice to say, I think Hakuryuu will still love Morgiana, because he's a desperate, obsessive little putz that has a hard time letting go.


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> It just felt fucking stupid and generic as hell.
> "SUPER BEST FRIENDS UNITE TO SAVE THE WORLD DESPITE THE FACT THAT WE HAVE COMPLETELY SEPARATE IDEALS!"
> Feels like something out of fucking Narushit or something.



yeah wtf this came out of nowhere. Like sure their Djinn were all like "yeah guys go save the world! But really now.. These fighters are from opposing nations from opposing alliances and honestly should have at least thought twice about following Aladdin before randomly rushing off without even a moment's thought. 


Yeah I agree felt wayy too generic.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> yeah wtf this came out of nowhere. Like sure their Djinn were all like "yeah guys go save the world! But really now.. These fighters are from opposing nations from opposing alliances and honestly should have at least thought twice about following Aladdin before randomly rushing off without even a moment's thought.
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree felt wayy too generic.



The main problem is the skeptical value of knowing about the world.  Aladdin and the Djinn are acting like it's a problem to tell just anyone.  The Djinn even seem to think not breaking the taboo is worth endangering the world or at least there is great reluctance in doing so.  

The value in knowing hasn't really been cemented in the minds of the readers.  That kind of knowledge seems pretty trivial.  What's the harm or value in knowing about it?  It doesn't really convince.

However, I'm inclined to think that Djinn have been presented as being 100% loyal and trustworthy to their King's Candidates.  As much as they are powerful magical support, they're also advisers and even friends.  En has no reason to doubt their words.

As to the national differences, I don't really think Kou has any real grounds to hold a grudge against Alibaba.  Kou are the ones that took advantage of his country and turned it into shambles, and while Alibaba has a close connection to Sindria at the present, Sindria hasn't as far as we know not moved to oppose Kou in a direct military manner.

Really, Aladdin and Alibaba should be the one's showing some reluctance to work with En and his family, but they're in a weak bargaining position and really don't have any personal reason to begrudge En specifically.  Hell, Alibaba is as much to blame for what happened to Balbaad as anyone in Kou since he pretty much let it happen in the first place.

If Mu joins them at the Dark Spot like I think he will, he should voice some resentment since he's going to be fighting Magnostadt, will be forced to cooperate with Alibaba who is pretty much a traitor, and Aladdin who caused his soldiers to die for nothing.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 4, 2013)

Is the manga on hiatus?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 4, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Is the manga on hiatus?



Uh no, why would you ask that? 
There was a hiatus that ended back in April, but we've had a chapter every week since then and no news about another hiatus.

The Sinbad spin-off however is on hiatus until September and will resume publication in a new  digital magazine.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 5, 2013)

Why would it be on hiatus


----------



## Kanae (Jul 6, 2013)

The translation for Chapter 188 is out:
Ch.146


----------



## Kanae (Jul 7, 2013)

Chapter's out: Ch.413

Kougyoku


----------



## Toriko (Jul 7, 2013)

It was pretty cool this week. Definitely better than last week's chapter.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 7, 2013)

I liked last week's chapter far better

Actually the one gripe I have with this manga is that the author isn't very good at drawing action scenes, they're pretty confusing and undefined

Other than that this was more of a transition chapter, so not much to say


----------



## Toriko (Jul 7, 2013)

The anime's action scenes are much more polished, you should check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes, I agree this was a transition chapter. Nothing wrong with that and I am expecting next chapter to be much better.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

My God.  This chapter was terrible.

Scherazade being saved by...Alibaba.  Where the hell is Mu!?  He's her FUCKING KNIGHT!  Hell, the entire Fanalist Corps wouldn't let her out of their sight.  She also shouldn't be so STUPID to go ahead without them!  If she's there to try and stop the medium, she wouldn't try to solo it.  Just awful shit...awful but typical.  The author doesn't care about Reim, they are just fodder.

And since when is Alibaba a general?  Is that what Kou thinks he is?  Who told them that?  Certainly not Kougyokou who neglected to mention that he was her friend...her first friend even.  Was it Hakuryuu?  But didn't Hakuryuu want to ally with Sindria?  Is he so petty that he'd try to make Alibaba out to be an enemy of Kou?

Yay.  More Black Djinn.  Like we haven't had enough of those.  Someone tell the author...they DON'T WORK.  They aren't entertaining.  They don't have good interaction with the protagonists.  There's no personal attachment.

P.S. The only reason Scherazade is there is so she can give Alibaba her pimp staff...and die.  You guys remember where Aladdin's previous staff came from?  You remember how it was destroyed and there was NOTHING to allude to the one that gave it to him?  The life lessons she taught him?  Aladdin didn't stop to lament the loss of the gift he'd received from his surrogate grandmother!  The one that taught him about the Rukh!

P.P.S. Epic Gyokuen troll face!

Ch.413


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> My God.  This chapter was terrible.
> 
> Scherazade being saved by...Alibaba.  *Where the hell is Mu!?  He's her FUCKING KNIGHT!  Hell, the entire Fanalist Corps wouldn't let her out of their sight.*  She also shouldn't be so STUPID to go ahead without them!  If she's there to try and stop the medium, she wouldn't try to solo it.  Just awful shit...awful but typical.  The author doesn't care about Reim, they are just fodder.
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same.. Are they busy protecting the city? saving civilians?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 7, 2013)

Damn it, this war is a mess, i don't even know what is going on anymore, they're fighting a giant bubble of evil now? The writer should do more personal conflicts or stay with the way the war was going in the begining, i'm not very interested in super-friends vs homunculus


----------



## Koori (Jul 7, 2013)

Malvingt2, you know you shouldn't take ramblings seriously. 

If Scheherezade's guards aren't there with her is probably because they are saving the civillians while the Magi is going for the main foe. It's not that hard to guess.

Aside from this, damn, transition chapter and all you want, but this was great. I have no problem with the fight parts, is not that confusing.

And I see my Hakuei looks as gorgeous as ever pek


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 7, 2013)

Wesley gonna Wesley.

Transition chapter, not much to talk about.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 7, 2013)

Dat Hakuei.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I was wondering the same.. Are they busy protecting the city? saving civilians?



I hope not.  Their job is to protect her.  Not an enemy country.  They are ruthless fucking killers.  Just the other day they were ripping Magnostadt's people to pieces with their bare hands.

What's more, it's pretty obvious that when they were first introduced Mu was the knight and Scherazade was the lady.  Splitting them up for any reason screws up that dynamic.  Pretty much the only reason he's loyal to Reim is for her sake.  That he's not there for her when she needs him is just...so wrong.

He'd need a very good reason to not be there.  And the lives of the shitty people of a shitty country are not good reasons.

It's just more evidence that the author has lost her touch.  Maybe she never had it, I don't know.  Just from bad to worse.

P.S. Alibaba is an asshole.

Ch.413

That sour look on his face at being called Kougyoku's friend.  He couldn't be a bit glad to see her?  It's not like she called him her future husband!


----------



## Rai (Jul 7, 2013)

Dat Kouen.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Toriko said:


> The anime's action scenes are much more polished, you should check it out if you haven't already.



Well seeing how pretty much the entire fanbase absolutely despises the anime and just wants to forget it ever existed, I'd suggest nobody check that piece of shit out.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 7, 2013)

Really? Wasn't aware of that. I liked it myself.

It's really rushed for sure though, but I liked the animation and the voice acting was good.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 7, 2013)

Some of the changes were weird too, but shit is an overstatement.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 7, 2013)

Still getting the feeling that this is all awkwardly placed.

Alibaba and Aladdin being friends with leaders in the Kou Empire felt like something that would pay off far down the line. Now it doesn't serve a real purpose other than character interactions. Everyone is now just working together.


----------



## Koori (Jul 7, 2013)

To me this chapter is the perfect example of what happens when you choose to make a bad decision.

Titus had most of Scheherezade's power and had two ways of using it. One was by returning it to her, thus making her powerful enough to destroy the black djinns, then face off with the Kou Empire. The other was to use it to try to convince Mogamett, thus becoming a skeleton while his whole power is absorbed by the Black Mass.

Yeah, the first option would lead to the complete destruction of one country and then an all out war between two empires, but when you look at the second option and take a look at what it has lead to, it almost sounds like is a cheap price to pay.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

You guys remember when I suggested that the final battle would transition into a dungeon dive into the Dark spot?  I think we can assume that that epic scenario won't occur.  Instead we'll have the Djinn users waste all of their magoi on the Dark Spot and just when it seems everything is lost, Aladdin will take Scherazade's staff, give some kind of speech and inspire the people of Magnostadt to create oodles of white Rukh that will cancel out the Dark Spot!

And so ultimately the only reason why Kou will be there?  To bring some fireworks.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Really? Wasn't aware of that. I liked it myself.
> 
> It's really rushed for sure though, but I liked the animation and the voice acting was good.





Toriko said:


> Some of the changes were weird too, but shit is an overstatement.



Rushing through 125 chapters in 25 episodes butchered the world building, character development, and story that the manga worked so hard on building up, and even just outright removing material makes it shit. Not only that but the final few episodes filler managed to completely change and contradict the fundamentals of Alibaba's character. 

And sure, the voice acting was decent, but the animation was hit or miss for the most part.


Then again, nothing you say is ever correct so I shouldn't even be wasting my time telling you why you are wrong.


----------



## Koori (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to have to add two more freaks in my ignore list. It's truly a shame, but I would rather have you ignored than read the bullshit you talk.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 7, 2013)

Not gonna lie the second I saw this page
factual evidence

All I could think of is "Go go Power Rangers!!"


----------



## Toriko (Jul 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Rushing through 125 chapters in 25 episodes butchered the world building, character development, and story that the manga worked so hard on building up, and even just outright removing material makes it shit. Not only that but the final few episodes filler managed to completely change and contradict the fundamentals of Alibaba's character.
> 
> And sure, the voice acting was decent, but the animation was hit or miss for the most part.
> 
> ...



What exactly did I say that was wrong? I said it was worth looking into from a fans perspective because the animation was cool and the voice acting is good. I agreed with everything else you said guy.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 7, 2013)

Toriko said:


> What exactly did I say that was wrong? I said it was worth looking into from a fans perspective because the animation was cool and the voice acting is good. I agreed with everything else you said guy.



He's probably refering to other things you said, like when you stated that Toriko was better than Hunter X Hunter, in the HxH thread.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Not gonna lie the second I saw this page
> Link removed
> 
> All I could think of is "Go go Power Rangers!!"



Eh, I personally didn't get that feel for that.
I did however get it for this.

*Spoiler*: __ 











Compare that with 
[YOUTUBE]AkRvn0pXTiw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]az2f4baKCl0[/YOUTUBE]
And speaking of Power Rangers... Dear god I would bang the ever living fuck out of Kimberly, Ashley, and Cassie.


----------



## Koori (Jul 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Not gonna lie the second I saw this page
> Link removed
> 
> All I could think of is "Go go Power Rangers!!"



Who? My eyes were fixated only on Hakuei


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Toriko said:


> What exactly did I say that was wrong? I said it was worth looking into from a fans perspective because the animation was cool and the voice acting is good. I agreed with everything else you said guy.



Wrong in this thread? That the Magi anime wasn't shit.
In general? How many times have I had to embarrass you in the past few months because you made some ridiculous statements I had to correct you on.



Powerful Lord said:


> He's probably refering to other things you said, like when you stated that Toriko was better than Hunter X Hunter, in the HxH thread.



Oh shut the hell up, I'm referring to actual dumb and blatantly ignorant statements he's made. (such as when he had the gall to claim that Gon-San was an asspull).


----------



## Toriko (Jul 7, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> He's probably refering to other things you said, like when you stated that Toriko was better than Hunter X Hunter, in the HxH thread.



I wasnt trolling him or anything like that. I do like Toriko more though. And the anime isnt particularly great, but it is not shit.


----------



## Null (Jul 7, 2013)

The chapter was kinda meh


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Toriko said:


> I wasnt trolling him or anything like that. I do like Toriko more though.



I wasn't referring to that though. Powerful Lord just has a habit of jumping to asinine conclusions.


----------



## Koori (Jul 7, 2013)

Toriko said:


> I wasnt trolling him or anything like that. I do like Toriko more though. And the anime isnt particularly great, but it is not shit.



Anyone would like Toriko more than that pile of scribbles any day.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 7, 2013)

@ koori

Lol true.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Koori said:


> Anyone would like Toriko more than that pile of scribbles any day.



Nice to see you haven't even read Hunter x Hunter. The scribbles are VERY rare and redrawn for the volume.

Also, Hunter x Hunter has a great original story with no asspulls.
Toriko has an okay unoriginal story with a shit ton of asspulls.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 7, 2013)

That double spread was with all minus Hakuryuu was great.

Also here we go with the mango vs mango debates to derail this topic.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> That double spread was with all minus Hakuryuu was great.
> 
> Also here we go with the mango vs mango debates to derail this topic.



At least I wasn't the one who started it this time.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Wrong in this thread? That the Magi anime wasn't shit.
> In general? How many times have I had to embarrass you in the past few months because you made some ridiculous statements I had to correct you on.
> 
> 
> ...



I was on your side of the argument lol
Either way i was afraid it was going to be missinterpreted as an attack, i guess my fear was true  The situation i refered to was even one you counterargumented him and i agreed with you, but whatever.




Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I wasn't referring to that though. Powerful Lord just has a habit of jumping to asinine conclusions.



Not really, it's not my problem that you like to overcriticise certain things.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I was on your side of the argument lol
> Either way i was afraid it was going to be missinterpreted as an attack, i guess my fear was true  The situation i refered to was even one you counterargumented him and i agreed with you, but whatever.
> 
> 
> ...



Were you living under a rock while the Magi anime was airing? Pretty much everybody who was already a fan of the manga absolutely fucking despised it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Were you living under a rock while the Magi anime was airing? Pretty much everybody who was already a fan of the manga absolutely fucking despised it.



Huh? I wasn't talking about magi. Reread my post and what it was quoting please


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Huh? I wasn't talking about magi. Reread my post and what it was quoting please



Then what the hell am I overcriticizing?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Then what the hell am I overcriticizing?



I was saying you normally overcriticise certain series, which leads me to making coments that make you think i jump to asinine conclusion.

Even when i am agreeing with your opinion you decide to start an argumente, lol


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I was saying you normally overcriticise certain series, which leads me to making coments that make you think i jump to asinine conclusion.
> 
> Even when i am agreeing with your opinion you decide to start an argumente, lol



What have I overcriticized in this thread? The Magi anime was shit and pretty much everybody who was already a fan of the manga agrees.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> What have I overcriticized in this thread? The Magi anime was shit and pretty much everybody who was already a fan of the manga agrees.



Calm down, i should be the one angry at you. I didn't say you overcriticesed anything here, in fact i was agreeing with your opinions in this thread. Since you stated that i normally jump to asinine conclusion i said that it's not true and what you misinterpret as asinine conclusion are me disagreeing with something you have said (in other manga threads).

What are you? Retarded? I agree with you, then you proceed to say my opinions have no credit, i explain myself, and you think i'm once again disagreeing with you on this thread.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Calm down, i should be the one angry at you. I didn't say you overcriticesed anything here, in fact i was agreeing with your opinions in this thread. Since you stated that i normally jump to asinine conclusion i said that it's not true and what you misinterpret as asinine conclusion are me disagreeing with something you have said (in other manga threads).
> 
> What are you? Retarded? I agree with you, then you proceed to say my opinions have no credit, i explain myself, and you think i'm once again disagreeing with you on this thread.



Maybe because I don't fucking overcrticize anything. If something is shit then I call it for what it is. I'm sorry that you like to overate everything because of "MUH NOSTALGIA".


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Maybe because I don't fucking overcrticize anything. If something is shit then I call it for what it is. I'm sorry that you like to overate everything because of "MUH NOSTALGIA".



The only series i have nostalgia for are Yu-Gi-oh and east blue one piece, nothing else, you on the other hand have a big nostalgia cloud in Hunter X Hunter from what it seems. Thank you nensence, for advising me never to agree wit your opinions again, all you do is take what i said and start a discussion.

And if you say i have "muh nostalgia" for Naruto just because i defend part I you are wrong, i only finished the series 3 years ago, i know full well the problems even that part of the series had but it's not enough to make it bad. You on the other hand are completelly biased against it, and are unable to give any deserved credit due to that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> The only series i have nostalgia for are Yu-Gi-oh and east blue one piece, nothing else, you on the other hand have a big nostalgia cloud in Hunter X Hunter from what it seems. Thank you nensence, for advising me never to agree wit your opinions again, all you do is take what i said and start a discussion.
> 
> And if you say i have "muh nostalgia" for Naruto just because i defend part I you are wrong, i only finished the series 3 years ago, i know full well the problems even that part of the series had but it's not enough to make it bad. You on the other hand are completelly biased against it, and are unable to give any deserved credit due to that.



Have a nostalgia cloud for Hunter x Hunter? Yeah, I have nostalgia for it but it doesn't change that it is amazing even without the nostalgia cloud.

Naruto however has been shit even in Part 1 where it was just soulless and poorly written ripoff of Hunter x Hunter. I don't understand why you can't realize that it's your fucking nostalgia that makes you think part 1 was good.

And I stopped agreeing with your opinions a very very long time ago so whatever.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Have a nostalgia cloud for Hunter x Hunter? Yeah, I have nostalgia for it but it doesn't change that it is amazing even without the nostalgia cloud.
> 
> Naruto however has been shit even in Part 1 where it was just soulless and poorly written ripoff of Hunter x Hunter. I don't understand why you can't realize that it's your fucking nostalgia that makes you think part 1 was good.


Yeah, nostalgia for 3 years ago, very logical, it wasn't badly written, and besides a few elements it wasn't a rip-off of Hunter X Hunter since the plot was completelly diferente and the characters were too. In part I the series dealt with good ideas and it was a good team-up manga, it did many things diferente from the usual shonen titles, at the time it didn't have many plot holes, and there was good foreshadowing.

As i said, your childhood ideal of Naruto being a HxH rip-off has clowded your eyes to this day.



> And I stopped agreeing with your opinions a very very long time ago so whatever.



Wait, you don't agree with me that Hunter X Hunter is one of the best shonens around and that Toriko isn't better than it? Then you are very wrong.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Koori said:


> Malvingt2, you know you shouldn't take ramblings seriously.
> 
> If Scheherezade's guards aren't there with her is probably because they are saving the civillians while the Magi is going for the main foe. It's not that hard to guess.
> 
> ...



Well... the only way to talk to Wesley is to point out the obvious


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2013)

love how this thread is recently full of uninteresting arguing


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> love how this thread is recently full of uninteresting arguing



Do we need a mod to step in?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2013)

Dunno man, but it?s getting anoying that?s why i?ve been refraining from saying shit till now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Dunno man, but it?s getting anoying that?s why i?ve been refraining from saying shit till now



Yes, it is getting annoying, I do try some times to change the flow but


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 7, 2013)

So what do people think of Astaroth (Kouen's Djinn): fire or lightning?

There aren't really hints about Dantalion (Koumei's Djinn).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *So what do people think of Astaroth (Kouen's Djinn): fire or lightning?*
> 
> There aren't really hints about Dantalion (Koumei's Djinn).



My guess is lightning....


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2013)

i would say lightning, but who knows


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 7, 2013)

I get the impression that Astaroth is fire personally.

No clue what Dantelion will be like though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

what elements do we have there right now? Wind,Water & Fire?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 7, 2013)

Kou Empire is displaying Wind (Paimon), Water (Vinea), and Strength (Leraje). Alibaba has Fire (Amon).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

I forgot about Leraje >_<


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2013)

we lack earth? wonder if strength would count as that in this case


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> we lack earth? wonder if strength would count as that in this case



It could be but maybe Ohtaka is going to introduced Earth element soon or later...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Welp, looks like the second season of the anime is airing in October. Guess we have to get put up with the series getting completely raped even further... Fucking A1... Wish they'd just drop this so another studio could just remake it from the beginning.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It could be but maybe Ohtaka is going to introduced Earth element soon or later...


There hasn't really been a place left for it, has there? I thought all the types of magic had been listed. Closest you get is Strength or Gravity Magic.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well... the only way to talk to Wesley is to point out the obvious



Scherazade is not a Magi.  That girl is a clone, no different from Tidus.  She can't take on the Medium.  In reality, what happened there was Scherazade sacrificing her daughter all because she's upset that Tidus died for nothing.  And to what end?  So she can save the few lives of an enemy country that created that thing in the first place!?  What sense does that make!?

This is the author stupidly using the "mother bear" trope, all so she can shove a giant staff up Aladdin's ass.  The author is shoehorning the characters into roles she wants them to fill, not by creating circumstances where they act naturally, but inducing stupidity in them and changing who they are to suit the needs of the One.  The Mary Sue.  Aladdin.

Tell me, why is that thing dropping Black Djinn on Magnostadt in the first place.  This thing is a god's proxy.  A crummy little city should be beneath it's notice and it should be preparing to summon said god.  Why would it expend energy on a wrecked city?  It's got more important things to do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> There hasn't really been a place left for it, has there? *I thought all the types of magic had been listed. Closest you get is Strength or Gravity Magic.*


 you are right


----------



## Morglay (Jul 8, 2013)

Why the hell can I not remember the character's names in this series? Only one I seem to have a problem with.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 9, 2013)

Scheherazade motherly rage and Djinn equipped double spread. 

I guess Scheherazade will lend his staff to Aladdin.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Scheherazade motherly rage and Djinn equipped double spread.
> 
> I guess Scheherazade will lend his staff to Aladdin.



No, it'll be for keeps.  She's going to die in a couple days, so may as well pick the corpse clean while you can.

Although maybe not since the staff doesn't really suit Aladdin.  He looked better carrying around a humble piece of wood.  Maybe it'll be symbolic of his transition to full blown Mary Sue?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Why the hell can I not remember the character's names in this series? Only one I seem to have a problem with.


 

you are not the only one... lol


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2013)

I can name 5 of the 8 generals.  Yamu, Shakkar, Masur, Jaffar, and Dragul.  

I can remember all of the Kou children except the middle brother.  Kouen, Kouha, Kougyoku, Hakeui, and Hakuryu.  Oddly enough, it surprises me that there are only six of them.  Somehow I thought there were more...that have names anyways.

I can only really remember names of 5 Djinn, but they're the ones that had speaking roles.  Ugo, Amon, Paimon, Zagan, and Learje.  The others are mostly on the tip of my tongue.  Easy to confuse them with the names of other characters from different series since many of them are grounded in mythology.

I can't remember the names of Alibaba's brothers.  I can't remember the two named characters from the Finalists Corps aside from Mu.  His sister and the really big guy, the others have no names yet.  I can't remember any of the Kouga tribesmen.  I can't remember any of the Fog Troupe.  I can't remember the names of the pirates.  I can't remember the names of any of the magicians from Magnostadt aside from Meyers.  I can't remember any of the other characters in Reim aside from Scherazade and Mu (I'd probably sooner recall the name of the monkey than that group that helped Alibaba sort out his mojo.)  Can't remember any of the people that work for Al Tharem aside from Dunya and Gyokuen (Judar counts?).

I wouldn't say that the characters are easy to forget, but they don't use their names to refer to one another enough.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Reading a raw might be more interesting than the translated version.  

It was amusing to see Koumei cut limbs off and his them to smack other enemies.  Pretty comical.

Aladdin speculated about using the flute as a wand?  Better than him stealing Scherazade's staff.

It looked like we saw all three of En's Djinn's being used (thus we no longer have anything worth seeing from him and he can now be killed off) and at the end it seemed like he had become corrupted.  That's bad because not only is he now an enemy, it shows that pretty much all of the Djinn users are vulnerable to the same thing happening to them.  Except Alibaba of course because he's already half-fallen like Sinbad lol.

P.S. I was pretty disappointed that En's extreme magics didn't cause collateral damage.  Blowing up Magnostadt as a consequence of going all out would have been all kinds of satisfying.  He should be someone that would sacrifice an entire country in order to protect the world.  Doubly so if said country was an enemy state and lead the world to being endangered in the first place.


----------



## Chimichangas (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 En only show two of his equips the sword and the armor in his shoulder and i dont think he became corrupted i think is that his body is breaking like when they use to much magoi and that is because his using the lava to power up his sword djinn or something like that.

They are to far of  Magnostadt for the explosion to reach it and the lava conveniently dogde the city


----------



## Aldric (Jul 13, 2013)

so uh 

what the fuck kind of magic is koumei using 

it looks like spatial manipulation but that's not listed as a type of magic


----------



## Chimichangas (Jul 13, 2013)

Aldric said:


> so uh
> 
> what the fuck kind of magic is koumei using
> 
> it looks like spatial manipulation but that's not listed as a type of magic




*Spoiler*: __ 



 probably strenge magic they explain that it cover spatial manipulation to


----------



## Imagine (Jul 14, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

I could care less if they kill scores of black djinn, but creating a volcano simply to fuel an attack?  That right there is amazing shit.


----------



## Null (Jul 14, 2013)

Ren motherfucking Kouen, the flame emperor


----------



## convict (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow that was truly impressive. I know he was meant to be a top tier who was a rival to Sinbad in power but this went beyond my expectations. Who knows what hell he will unleash next chapter.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

convict said:


> Wow that was truly impressive. I know he was meant to be a top tier who was a rival to Sinbad in power but this went beyond my expectations. Who knows what hell he will unleash next chapter.



He even has an equip that turns him into a little kid.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 14, 2013)

so Kouen is far out of alibaba's league...
Sinbad vs Kouen should be good.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 14, 2013)

Kouen can smirk as much as he wants but once sinbad is done with him he will be known as the flaming chicken.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

You know, it just came to me that the reason why he spared the city was because he'll need a life tap to boost Phenex's extreme magic.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 14, 2013)

Volcano power up is pretty cool but this chapter reminds me too much of that Bleach chapter where the Vizards show up.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 14, 2013)

Risked his life and expended enough magoi to be fatigued in the middle of an enemy swarm for a tactical position...crack the earth and received more magoi than he even started with to the point his skin looks like its cracking...crushing hordes of them

Really wonder if Sinbad can cause thunderstorms for his lightning based djin, cause Kouen is just ready to scorch the earth for victory


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Now I do wonder if any djin user can uses Kouen tactic? in a similar way?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Risked his life and expended enough magoi to be fatigued in the middle of an enemy swarm for a tactical position...crack the earth and received more magoi than he even started with to the point his skin looks like its cracking...crushing hordes of them
> 
> Really wonder if Sinbad can cause thunderstorms for his lightning based djin, cause Kouen is just ready to scorch the earth for victory



En wasn't tired or at any kind of disadvantage.  He cleared the area so he could make the volcano to power his next attack.  This chapter hyped up the Medium's defenses and after hearing that, En is busting out the big guns.  

Also, not only did he show one of the advantage of having multiple metal vessels, he by extension revealed how djinn users might be able to support one another by altering the conditions on the battlefield.



Stilzkin said:


> Volcano power up is pretty cool but this chapter reminds me too much of that Bleach chapter where the Vizards show up.



See, the difference here is that the Djinn users are actually cooperating with one another instead of keeping score.  Hakuei especially has swept dozens of them aside to keep them from mobbing the group.  Her kill count is probably low, but she is protecting everyone.

And I didn't expect another fire user.  I thought that would be Alibaba's thing.

At any rate, I was very pleased by this chapter.  I expected alot of hack n slash, but we saw something really cool.  That's what I like to see in my battles, some prep.  "Just hold on a minute while I make a volcano.  Okay...there, now I'm ready to kill you all. /goatee"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Now I do wonder if any djin user can uses Kouen tactic? in a similar way?



Technically tehy should i think. Alibaba can get it from fire (although the couple time he has doen it was during a not really special training and it was flames produced by Aladdin) but i think all of them should.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 15, 2013)

Now I see why Kouen is the leader, not bad.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice moves and tactics from Kouen.

Koumei's Dantalion looks really cool and his ability actually seems pretty useful despite him not being a power house.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Very nice moves and tactics from Kouen.
> 
> Koumei's Dantalion looks really cool and his ability actually seems pretty useful despite him not being a power house.



Most interesting is that he said his wasn't really suited for combat.  Makes me wonder what kind of support role he actually serves?

Ch.131

He created two portals and when the one Djinn tried to crush him, it passed through and kicked the other one.  What are the limitations on that ability?  Does he need to be able to see a place before using a portal?  If he can do that on a global scale, he could transfer armies around in record time and probably without expending all that much energy.

Also it was pretty funny seeing him turn their attacks on each other.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 15, 2013)

Holy shit Kouen is insane. Just whippin out a volcanic explosion out of nowhere and absorbing it, how badass can you get?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 15, 2013)

Kouen vs Sinbad now!
DO IT!


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 16, 2013)

Kouen clearly experienced combatant and djinn user. Alibaba can learn a lot from him.


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 18, 2013)

Holy fuck Kouen just removed enough earth to reach the mantle that would be about 70kms deep and he can absorb and tank magma level heat effortlessly.He moved all that rock in seconds meaning that Agares earthbending speed is Mach 211.

I wonder what would happen if he did a vertical version of his earthbending technique?

On a side note wtf is Gyokuen if her father is the dark spot.


----------



## Impact (Jul 19, 2013)

Dis ain't the OBD son, none of that talk here


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Holy fuck Kouen just removed enough earth to reach the mantle that would be about 70kms deep and he can absorb and tank magma level heat effortlessly.He moved all that rock in seconds meaning that Agares earthbending speed is Mach 211.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if he did a vertical version of his earthbending technique?
> 
> On a side note wtf is Gyokuen if her father is the dark spot.



Magma is closer to the surface in some places than others.  Hawaii for example?  Unless you think you've properly scaled the size of the pillar.

The Dark Spot is not what she is referring to.  The god in the sky is "father" and it's not in a biological sense the word is used.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

Question; has it been established what countries are members of the Seven Seas Alliance?  We know of four of them, but who are the other 3?


----------



## Impact (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't think they've been mentioned yet, not entirely sure though.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 21, 2013)

Hm.  So what do you guys think the chances of there being other Djinn-users in the Alliance then?  Aside from Sinbad?  Considering how overwhelmingly powerful they are, it would seem odd for the Alliance to actually think it could stand a chance against the likes of Kou and Reim.

I also don't think Alliance members would simply accept Sinbad having a monopoly on that kind of power.  They'd want in on the action as well.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 21, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Hm.  So what do you guys think the chances of there being other Djinn-users in the Alliance then?  Aside from Sinbad?  Considering how overwhelmingly powerful they are, it would seem odd for the Alliance to actually think it could stand a chance against the likes of Kou and Reim.
> 
> I also don't think Alliance members would simply accept Sinbad having a monopoly on that kind of power.  They'd want in on the action as well.



I'd say at the very least Drakon and Hinahoho should have one, though that's just me going on how tough they look


----------



## Wesley (Jul 21, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I'd say at the very least Drakon and Hinahoho should have one, though that's just me going on how tough they look



They're Household users and thus can't gain a Djinn.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 21, 2013)

Magi 190th chapter.

Man, Kouen is a monster.


----------



## Arago (Jul 21, 2013)

Kouen is a beast. He and Sinbad are the best.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 21, 2013)

Aren't they breaking the rules?  Sinbad said you could only recharge a metal vessel once using an outside source.  Otherwise only Magi can gather ambient magoi from the Rukh.  I thought what Kouen was doing was overloading on Magoi to perform a big attack to break the shield.  After all that preparation from the previous chapter, it kind of feels hollow to think that he's only recharging.  Like he should have prepped his big attack, he should have used it, he should have single handiedly destroyed the shield, and then he should be completely exhausted (Like Sinbad was shown to be exhausted after using his extreme magics).

He shouldn't have started killing more black djinn after showing us something cool.  That is anti-climatic.

I guess the author figured Alibaba had been floundering around being useless long enough, but I don't think she really did anyone any favors with the double team.  It was almost like Alibaba was being babysat.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

Damn I can't wait until this arc is animated. Not going to lie the art was a little hard to follow with all the details and such. Would have looked a thousand times better in color.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 21, 2013)

^ Did you notice Kouen shoving Alibaba face first into the volcano?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 21, 2013)

Alibaba


----------



## Null (Jul 21, 2013)

Alibaba and Ren tag team


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 21, 2013)

So Extreme Magic + Union of Flames?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 21, 2013)

Alibaba and Kouen :WOW


----------



## Aldric (Jul 22, 2013)

kinda bummed alibaba's extreme magic was used for the first time with an external power source but oh well

the kid will have to powerup again to be on the same level as the heavy hitters of his world


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 22, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Alibaba





Null Void said:


> Alibaba and Ren tag team





BlackniteSwartz said:


> Alibaba and Kouen :WOW


----------



## Impact (Jul 22, 2013)

I feel the same Aldric, but it was still awesome 

plus the size of alibaba extreme magic circle was smaller then Ren own just goes to show my dog can get even stronger don't know how long it will take, but I'm looking forward to that day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> I feel the same Aldric, but it was still awesome
> 
> plus the size of alibaba extreme magic circle was smaller then Ren own just goes to show my dog can get even stronger don't know how long it will take, but I'm looking forward to that day.



Ohtaka showed us the gap between the two


----------



## convict (Jul 22, 2013)

I get the feeling that Kouen could have soloed that if he really were pressed to do so.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 23, 2013)

Kouen is really fired up in this battle. There seems to be a heated competition between him and Alibaba.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Woo~!  Go get'em, little ice princess!

I wonder if Judar taught her that move or if she developed it after seeing him use it?

I figured Mogamett would make a reappearance...but I didn't expect a giant naked version with a tentacle monster for a head.  Somehow I'm not surprised in the least, but I am creeped out.


----------



## Koori (Jul 28, 2013)

96 is out!

I sure was not expecting this...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2013)

Fuuuck!! Kougyoku went mad right there


----------



## Zaru (Jul 28, 2013)

That was brutal, their skin was actually torn off


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 28, 2013)

Sounds like a good time for Sinbad to show up.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 28, 2013)

I had hoped Mu would show up.


----------



## urca (Jul 28, 2013)

Dang, Kougyoku!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 28, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I had hoped Mu would show up.



Mu who?  

I think the best part is Gyokuen is just sitting back and watching this.  Sure, she was happy to see the god, but she probably doesn't care at all about the Medium.  Even if it's defeated, it's not like Al Tharem has invested themselves in it's creation.  It's like a show for her.  Even if it loses, she'll get a better idea of just how powerful the Djinn users are (Djinn-users probably didn't exist in the old world).


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Mu who?
> 
> I think the best part is Gyokuen is just sitting back and watching this.  Sure, she was happy to see the god, but she probably doesn't care at all about the Medium.  Even if it's defeated, it's not like Al Tharem has invested themselves in it's creation.  It's like a show for her.  Even if it loses, she'll get a better idea of just how powerful the Djinn users are (Djinn-users probably didn't exist in the old world).



Mu who?

The dude with the best djinn equip, of course.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 28, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Mu who?
> 
> The dude with the best djinn equip, of course.



I'm kidding.  It's clear the author just doesn't care about Reim.  They're merely a device to tell Magnostadt's story.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm kidding.  It's clear the author just doesn't care about Reim.  They're merely a device to tell Magnostadt's story.



I know... sucks though.

It is unfortunate I did not get to see Mu's EM in action considering how underwhelmed I felt during Kouen and Alibaba's EM reveal.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 28, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I know... sucks though.
> 
> It is unfortunate I did not get to see Mu's EM in action considering how underwhelmed I felt during Kouen and Alibaba's EM reveal.



Yeah, I really expected something like "Wow, Kouen's really crushing the barrier.  If only we had some huge spear to shatter it completely" and then he'd fly in from out of nowhere at mach 10 and break it wide open.

But instead Alibaba, who granted barely even matters anymore and is starved for relevance, is dragged around, made a fool of, and then wastes his extreme magic on fodder.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, I really expected something like "Wow, Kouen's really crushing the barrier.  If only we had some huge spear to shatter it completely" and then he'd fly in from out of nowhere at mach 10 and break it wide open.
> 
> But instead Alibaba, who granted barely even matters anymore and is starved for relevance, is dragged around, made a fool of, and then wastes his extreme magic on fodder.



Yea, I really wanted to see what would have happened if this


*Spoiler*: __ 









was swung down on that orb

They spend several panels on Mu just breaking shields, so I figured that it would have been him that would have broken that orb's borg and the rest of the team would have worked together to finish it. 

Then the author gives Kouen's EM an almost Amaterasu-esque feel with the flames that won't subside... As if that would have made his EM more interesting, it just made it kinda broken. 

Alibaba's EM was just... dull as fuck. I was just surprised because I figured these two's EM were prolly some of the most anticipated reveals.


----------



## Roman (Jul 28, 2013)

Holy shit Kougyoku. Like, HOLY SHIT.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 28, 2013)

If kougyoku dies,I'm gonna kill a bitch. She is alibabas waifs damn it!


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 28, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Alibaba's EM was just... dull as fuck. I was just surprised because I figured these two's EM were prolly some of the most anticipated reveals.



Hmm I somewhat agree with this too.

Alibaba's was underwhelming for me though Kouen's was fine in my eyes.

Dunno though, might have felt more overwhelming if the author had put more emphise on their extreme magics as she has done for people like Sinbad/Mu/Kougyoku/Kouha in the past.

They kinda had to duo share the spotlight with their reveals and there wasn't much room to bask in their moves.


----------



## Null (Jul 28, 2013)

So Ren has amaterasu? lel


----------



## Roman (Jul 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> If kougyoku dies,I'm gonna kill a bitch. She is alibabas waifs damn it!



I'm starting to agree with this.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2013)

I also have had that thought for a while actually, dunno why.


----------



## Impact (Jul 28, 2013)

Alibaba and Ren got fucked up 

luckily kougyoku is getting some payback pek

if something happens to her


----------



## Melodie (Jul 28, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I'm starting to agree with this.



Just because Morgiana is not present. smh.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 28, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Just because Morgiana is not present. smh.



She best girl. Best girl in Magi.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, it was obvious that with no panel time she would lose her man


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2013)

They need some damn back up! Aladdin needs to summon some inner Solomon or something because what they're doing now just isn't working.

And I get that they're badasses and stuff but not screaming while missing pretty much the upper layer of your skin...truly battle hardened


----------



## Rai (Jul 28, 2013)

Ren 

Kougyoku pek


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe it was so fast ans strong their body became numb? other way i must admit both  specially Kouen have more balls than they showed.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 28, 2013)

Morgiana is a child.  Alibaba barely even sees her as a girl, let alone an attractive one.

Kougyokou and Alibaba have more in common from their abilities, their parentage, and their age.  Plus Kougyokou wouldn't crush his pelvis during sex.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Morgiana is a child.  Alibaba barely even sees her as a girl, let alone an attractive one.
> 
> Kougyokou and Alibaba have more in common from their abilities, their parentage, and their age.  *Plus Kougyokou wouldn't crush his pelvis during sex.*



Dude...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2013)

he has a point though.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Dude...



I've got proof if you want to see.  

Although, some guys seem to be a glutton for punishment.  Mu's and Muron's dad for one.  Not only did he have sex with a Fanalist woman, he came back for seconds.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2013)

things are getting out of control


----------



## Roman (Jul 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I've got proof if you want to see.



I want to see your proof.


----------



## Null (Jul 29, 2013)

Kougyoku won't let anyone hurt her nii-sama!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2013)

I have no idea what the fuck is going on anymore.

I should reread this arc.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I want to see your proof.



Okay.  You want it from Alibaba's perspective or from Morgiana's perspective?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2013)

Morgiana still has Hakuryuu.


----------



## Null (Jul 29, 2013)

dis gun be gud


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Morgiana still has Hakuryuu.



As a stalker, yeah.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2013)

Null Void said:


> dis gun be gud







Wesley said:


> As a stalker, yeah.



Who stalks who?  Hakuryuu openly confessed his feelings.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Who stalks who?  Hakuryuu openly confessed his feelings.



Yeah, and he pretty much swore to kill Alibaba after she rejected him.  No one ever said that a stalker wasn't open about his intent.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, and he pretty much swore to kill Alibaba after she rejected him.  No one ever said that a stalker wasn't open about his intent.



I don't remember haku swearing to kill alibaba


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, and he pretty much swore to kill Alibaba after she rejected him.  No one ever said that a stalker wasn't open about his intent.



Manga panel? I can't recall such thing. Hakuryuu mainly has mommy issues, he never threatened Morg or Ali because of love as far as I remember.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I have no idea what the fuck is going on anymore.
> 
> I should reread this arc.



Yeah... I'm thinking that if the series doesn't pick up by the next arc I'm just going to drop it. It's sad how this used to be such a good damn series.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 30, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I don't remember haku swearing to kill alibaba



He didn't say it out loud, but it was implicit from the way she reacted to Alibaba saying he wanted to meet him before they parted ways.  She was terrified.

Ch.133

Hakuryuu is skeptical of the idea that they will be friends the next time they meet.  Considering they're  both enemies of Al Tharem and that Hakuryuu has no love for the Kou Empire, why wouldn't they be allies?

What reason could possibly exist that they'd become enemies?

Ch.133

There's bad blood between Hakuryuu and Alibaba and the latter doesn't even know it.


----------



## Roman (Jul 30, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Okay.  You want it from Alibaba's perspective or from Morgiana's perspective?



Both, if possible.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 30, 2013)

Kouen and Alibaba skill peeling off? That looks painful but I would not worry that much since Kouen can use Phenex's healing abilities. I was also surprised to see Kougyoku breaking the giant barrier.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2013)

Bleh... If this war arc isn't over by chapter 200 I'm dropping the series for a while...


----------



## Shozan (Aug 4, 2013)

call me stupid for all i care, but the last chapters have been almost impossible to follow


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2013)

Shozan said:


> call me stupid for all i care, but the last chapters have been almost impossible to follow



No, it's the same for me and I've had to reread pages several times sometimes. Ohtaka isn't very good at drawing action or fights so everything is just so cluttered. Not to mention even if she could draw action well the arc itself is just boring and just keeps dragging on. It's clear that Ohtaka is just biding time because she isn't quite clear where to go with the series or something. Hopefully the quality can pick back up after this arc...


----------



## Kanae (Aug 4, 2013)

The new chapter is out.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 4, 2013)

oh, is a girl who's drawing this?

sorry for being sexist but now i can understan why i can't enjoy almost none of the fighting scenes in the manga. All the other parts are ok in my book, but the fights suck ass.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2013)

Shozan said:


> oh, is a girl who's drawing this?
> 
> sorry for being sexist but now i can understan why i can't enjoy almost none of the fighting scenes in the manga. All the other parts are ok in my book, but the fights suck ass.



Yeah, she's great at plot, comedy, and characters, but she sadly just can't do fights...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Extreme Magic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koori (Aug 4, 2013)

That's some badass shit there!!


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Why won't it dies?! They nuked the crap out of the bastard,the almost vaporized him.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why won't it dies?! They nuked the crap out of the bastard,the almost vaporized him.



Because Ohtaka doesn't know what to do with the series so she's just dragging the war out as long as she can until she can come up with something to work with.

It's fucking depressing... The series was so goddamn good up until just this arc. The Hogwarts arc might even be my favorite in the series, this is one of the fastest quality drops I've encountered in a battle shonen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Extreme magic + team work + all out attacks and yet....... damn it lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a feeling that in this set up, someone is going to die.. Be ready imo


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2013)

At this rate this will never end, if it can keep  getting magoi from everywhere, that shit is pretty much immortal.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok, that's it. Taking a break until the arc ends because I have no idea what the fuck is going on anymore and it dragged on a lot at this point.


----------



## Null (Aug 4, 2013)

Ren and family went hard


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 4, 2013)

Pretty powerful attacks.

Though I really want to see what Koumei's extreme magic does.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Maybe Ohtaka is setting the stage for Mor entrance to the battle?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Extreme Magic!!!!!!!!!!



Every-fucking-where!!!

But seriously, what is it gonna take to put that thing down? Is Aladdin gonna have to pull some sacred Solomon extreme magi shit out of his ass or something?


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Because Ohtaka doesn't know what to do with the series so she's just dragging the war out as long as she can until she can come up with something to work with.
> 
> It's fucking depressing... The series was so goddamn good up until just this arc. The Hogwarts arc might even be my favorite in the series, this is one of the fastest quality drops I've encountered in a battle shonen.



Well at least it's not as bad as HxH.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Every-fucking-where!!!
> 
> But seriously, what is it gonna take to put that thing down? Is Aladdin gonna have to pull some sacred Solomon extreme magi shit out of his ass or something?



My couple of scenarios;

1- Someone is going to sacrifice himself or herself to beat this monster
2- Mor is going to show up with a plan to beat it or with Yunan
3-Sinbad & Co. comes to the rescue then Sinbad takes his chance and killed Kouen,finally turning heel.. adding more fuel to Hakuryuu anger and he taking full charge of the Kou Empire even with the issues inside the empire..


 So many paths she could go..


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Well at least it's not as bad as HxH.



Oh, what a good, well-thought out, and intelligent statement. Because I mean, HxH isn't incredibly well praised by pretty much everybody who reads it for its panelwork, its writing, or its pacing at all (Sarcasm in case you weren't bright enough to catch that).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Reading the chapter again, maybe Ohtaka gave us a clue of what is going to happen?

Link removed

Maybe he is the one who is going to show up?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Aug 4, 2013)

The medium can absorb magoi from environment
oh my freaking Solomon


----------



## Wesley (Aug 4, 2013)

They don't need reinforcements, they need a plan.  Isolate it from the Rukh or remove the Rukh from the area.

Sinbad's households should be completely worthless against a Djinn user in a stand up fight.  It should be obvious to everyone that Djinn-users are in a league of their own in terms of speed, power, defense, and destructive ability.

...Of course, considering how shitty the author is, she'll give Sinbad's households extra power instead of doing what she should do and having a Djinn-user from each of the Alliance nations.  Because it's not Sindria, it's an alliance made up multiple countries, but because the author spent so much time building up Magnostadt, the rest of the world completely collapsed.

Aladdin should have said "Sinbad and his generals couldn't beat these guys" and that should be completely, absolutely true.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> They don't need reinforcements, they need a plan.  Isolate it from the Rukh or remove the Rukh from the area.
> 
> Sinbad's households should be completely worthless against a Djinn user in a stand up fight.  It should be obvious to everyone that Djinn-users are in a league of their own in terms of speed, power, defense, and destructive ability.
> 
> ...



You lost me there. before that you did make sense.  I did say Mor showing up with a plan with Yunan


----------



## Wesley (Aug 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> You lost me there. before that you did make sense.  I did say Mor showing up with a plan with Yunan



Morgiana isn't showing up this arc.  If anything, next arc should be all about her.  She shouldn't be reunited with Aladdin and Alibaba.  They should be reunited with her.

And it's true.  The author has abandoned world building.  She might be saving that kind of stuff for the Sinbad spin-off, but Magi the manga is pretty much done.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Morgiana isn't showing up this arc.  If anything, next arc should be all about her.  She shouldn't be reunited with Aladdin and Alibaba.  They should be reunited with her.
> 
> And it's true.  *The author has abandoned world building*.  She might be saving that kind of stuff for the Sinbad spin-off, but Magi the manga is pretty much done.



wut? how come Mor showing up now = abandoning world building?  

elaborate, elaborate


----------



## Impact (Aug 4, 2013)

When is this thing going to be beaten 

and what the fuck is this guy Wesley talking about


----------



## aegon (Aug 4, 2013)

The medium is able to absorb white rukh and magoi from everywhere. so it is useless to make it consume its magoi. I think that the problem here is that the black rukh that is at the center of its core is not destroyed and every time returns to it.

In other words there is the need of someone able to consume the black rukh or clease it by making it return white.

so the battle will go onward until aladdin doesn't understand such a thing and cleans the black rukh or sinbad (or maybe hakuryuu) shows up, manipulate the medium's black rukh, consumes it and the black rukh that ties together the medium is totally consumed


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Oh, what a good, well-thought out, and intelligent statement. Because I mean, HxH isn't incredibly well praised by pretty much everybody who reads it for its panelwork, its writing, or its pacing at all (Sarcasm in case you weren't bright enough to catch that).



No it's true it sucks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2013)

aegon said:


> The medium is able to absorb white rukh and magoi from everywhere. so it is useless to make it consume its magoi. I think that the problem here is that the black rukh that is at the center of its core is not destroyed and every time returns to it.
> 
> *In other words there is the need of someone able to consume the black rukh or clease it by making it return white.
> 
> so the battle will go onward until aladdin doesn't understand such a thing and cleans the black rukh or sinbad (or maybe hakuryuu) shows up, manipulate the medium's black rukh, consumes it and the black rukh that ties together the medium is totally consumed*



 interesting......


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> No it's true it sucks.



Would you care to elaborate rather that just making inane and ignorant accusations? If you are going to try and start a debate then you damn well better be ready to actually debate. I love making plebs like you look incredibly foolish for having the gall to try and make objectively false claims about things.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wut? how come Mor showing up now = abandoning world building?
> 
> elaborate, elaborate



Aladdin drawing comparisons between the Kou's Djinn-users and Sinbad and his household.  It shouldn't even be a question if Kou's Djinn-users would win in a stand up fight.  This tells me that the author has forgotten that Sindria is a small country that is at the head of an Alliance of nations.

The power levels have inflated tremendously.  How can a dungeon even pose a challenge to a mature Djinn-user?  Never mind what the rest of the world has to offer.  When Aladdin single handiedly defeated one of the greatest armies on the planet, we moved away from a story where war and politics mattered to one where gods walked the earth.

Even now we're seeing Djinn-users casually exceeding the limits that had been placed on them before.  The limits on their bodies, the time in which they had to use Djinn Equip.  Sinbad, Mu, Kouha, Hakeui, they could barely doing anything after using their extreme magics, but here we have a protracted battle where they're basically running at full steam the entire time.

The danger of running out of magoi and physical stamina at a bad time is no longer present.  The one thing that seemed to keep Djinn-users from conquering the world in an afternoon is gone.

If you've read Dragonball and Dragonball Z, you can see how Goku's adventures (world building) eventually became nothing more than a series of power battles.  Magi has now made that leap.  The characters are overpowered and the rest world no longer matters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Aladdin drawing comparisons between the Kou's Djinn-users and Sinbad and his household.  It shouldn't even be a question if Kou's Djinn-users would win in a stand up fight.  This tells me that the author has forgotten that Sindria is a small country that is at the head of an Alliance of nations.
> 
> The power levels have inflated tremendously.  How can a dungeon even pose a challenge to a mature Djinn-user?  Never mind what the rest of the world has to offer.  When Aladdin single handiedly defeated one of the greatest armies on the planet, we moved away from a story where war and politics mattered to one where gods walked the earth.
> 
> ...



there is not a problem with the power level in this manga. I disagree with that. We saw Alibaba and Kouen struggling. Kouen did absorb the volcano lava to power up his attack and told Alibaba to do the same. He has 3 Djinn and one of those heals.. I don't think he is OP and Alibaba is not even close to match him. The others users are probably at their limit after that huge attack. 

you didn't answer my question about Mor tho. You just avoided such


----------



## Null (Aug 4, 2013)

This medium thing is too OP, I wonder if Sinbad is going to show up


----------



## Wesley (Aug 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> you didn't answer my question about Mor tho. You just avoided such




What about her?  She's a worthless Household user and unless the next arc is basically entirely about her and what she's been doing with herself for the past year+, the places she's seen, the people she's met, then she has nothing to do with world building.  Because there is no world.  

This is basically where I think Magi is going from here.  We'll get Balbaad Arc Part 2 at which point Alibaba has to decide where his loyalties lie.  Then we'll have the war between Sindria and Kou.  Not the war between the 7 Seas Alliance because those guys only exist in the Sinbad spin off manga and only as an after thought.  At some point, Kou will go to war with itself while this is going on and ultimately we'll find out whether or not Hakuryuu has it in him to kill his own mother.  And that will be the end of the Magi manga.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wesley you said Mor showing up now = Mangaka is abandoning world building

which makes no sense.


----------



## Koori (Aug 5, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> When is this thing going to be beaten
> 
> and what the fuck is this guy Wesley talking about



Bullshit. That's what he's talking about, a lot of bullshit. Just ignore him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Koori said:


> Bullshit. That's what he's talking about, a lot of bullshit. *Just ignore him*.



I am going to do that now on..


----------



## Wesley (Aug 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wesley you said Mor showing up now = Mangaka is abandoning world building
> 
> which makes no sense.



Those two points were separate, but it's also true.  The story would become much smaller if Morgiana's journey were completely skipped over.  Not to mention how absolutely awful it would be for her to show up as Yanan's excess baggage.


----------



## Mileh (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been told the manga is much better than the anime, and I've been thinking about giving it a try.

I did like the anime, though. It wasn't amazingly good or anything, just alright, and I wasn't a big fan of the finale. I know I'm eventually going to find out on my own, but what did the anime do wrong, compared to the manga, exactly? I heard it had to do with Alibaba, and with the way they choose to portray him? I don't mind spoilers, and I'm just curious to know. If you think it's better for me to just find out for myself, I'll just do that.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not sure what is happening now. To be honest, I find panels hard to follow due to the fact that they look like a mess.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 6, 2013)

Mileh said:


> I've been told the manga is much better than the anime, and I've been thinking about giving it a try.
> 
> I did like the anime, though. It wasn't amazingly good or anything, just alright, and I wasn't a big fan of the finale. I know I'm eventually going to find out on my own, but what did the anime do wrong, compared to the manga, exactly? I heard it had to do with Alibaba, and with the way they choose to portray him? I don't mind spoilers, and I'm just curious to know. If you think it's better for me to just find out for myself, I'll just do that.



I haven't watched the anime, but I understand that it's gravest sin is that it basically skipped half of the manga.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 6, 2013)

It has better action scenes for sure. Seriously this chick needs to learn how to draw.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> I'm not sure what is happening now. To be honest, I find panels hard to follow due to the fact that they look like a mess.



I was having problem with that... I am getting used to it.. Ohtaka needs to get better with the fighting panels.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 6, 2013)

Is this a problem people have had since the beginning?  I mean, all they've been fighting lately are big black impersonal monsters.  Did you guys think the fights between normal sized opponents were poor?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2013)

No chapter this week guys...


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Holiday in Japan. That's why we didn't get FT chapters Friday.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2013)

oh really? I was wondering why, I didn't see FT up lol... oh well..


----------



## Wesley (Aug 11, 2013)

Going to bed.  See you in a week.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I only know this from One Piece site since they have their own translators. Spoilers for One Piece was said to come out Saturday, and chapter Sunday coming up, since that's what happened last year. Makes me think after this holiday all the magazines may have early releases for this upcoming week. Don't quote me on it though, for all we know last year was a freak accident.


----------



## 8 (Aug 11, 2013)

damn japanese taking holidays and shit.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> No chapter this week guys...


friend.


----------



## Varg (Aug 19, 2013)

Spoilers from Aohige 


*Spoiler*: __ 



As the monster grows in power, it draws and absorbs Rukh from the sea, it pretty much decimates the Kou Empire guys.
Hakuei is crushed although Aladdin blocks some of the damage.
Kougyoku is grabbed by one of the hands, and although Kouha saves her, her legs look crushed and bleeding
Kouha is grabbed by another hand, rescued by Kouen, but was burned alive in the hands... he is bleeding, lying on the ground with all his skin burned off..
Koumei teleports an entire mountain and drops on the monster, but it's ineffective.

Aladdin says it's not impossible to defeat this monster, the same thing happened in Alma Toran.
An army of these monsters appeared, and King Solomon led 72 of his households who turned into Djinns to defeat them.

Meanwhile, Gyokuen is observing the fight....
She says it's been a long time since she saw Aladdin last. She knows him well, even if he only knows her through Solomon's Wisdom.

Aladdin was created by Solomon as a double, and made into a Magi.
He was then sent to this world to stop the Al Samen's plans.

Gyokuen herself was a magi of Alma Toran... she was the very Magi that betrayed her king!

So there you have it. The reason why there are more than 3 magi in this world... is because both Aladdin and Gyokuen are magi of ALMA TORAN.
So in other words, there can be six magi total, three from each world.

Gyokuen takes up her old staff of Magi and says she'll finish this fight against Aladdin, as a peer magi.


----------



## Rai (Aug 20, 2013)

Magi 193 RAW: Ch.182


----------



## Melodie (Aug 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat twist.


 Magi/10.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 20, 2013)

interesting 

so that's why she was so powerful

guess that's the confirmation the manga isn't ending anytime soon if we even needed it


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't Black Medium dropped on the sea? It looks like the ground in this chapter.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 20, 2013)

Why couldn't Naruto have a decent-looking final boss monster like that?


----------



## Melodie (Aug 20, 2013)

Dastan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Black Medium dropped on the sea? It looks like the ground in this chapter.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure what you're talking about:


----------



## rajin (Aug 20, 2013)

*Magi - Labyrinth of Magic 193 Raw *
*completely powerless *


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 20, 2013)

Melodie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about:




*Spoiler*: __ 







Doesn't seem like any water just plain ground.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 20, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Why couldn't Naruto have a decent-looking final boss monster like that?



I always thought magi felt like naruto done right

Alternatively when I was still following naruto there was plenty of stuff that made me think "I wish I was reading magi instead"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2013)

is the chapter really that good? I don't want to click the spoilers tags lol


----------



## Imagine (Aug 20, 2013)

Not copying if it's done right.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 20, 2013)

Art in both is crap that's for sure.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> is the chapter really that good? I don't want to click the spoilers tags lol



I guess?  Maybe?


----------



## leokiko (Aug 21, 2013)

Disliked the latest chapters. I know she's building up for something, but it's annoying to have a bunch of chapters of endless fighting with crappy art.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, bad art is magis only consistent flaw


----------



## Melodie (Aug 21, 2013)

Fortunately enough they look good in volumes.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 21, 2013)

Thats good to hear. She needs to put more into her weekly releases though,


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

Is Magi seriously going to end soon? 

I feel like this could have run for years more without feeling dragged out to be honest. Ending it this soon feels so rushed when you've explored so little of the world and the nations.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 21, 2013)

It is not ending anytime soon, really. The latest chapter spoiler even reaffirms this. There is a lot of things to explore. People are just assuming that is going to end because...They're fighting something huge.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 21, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Art in both is crap that's for sure.



magi's art looks better than naruto's

at least magi looks like something drawn by a human being not by a sentient calculator


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh wow... More clues about King Solomon.. I loved this chapters and the Medium is just too much for the crew..


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Now I do think that Aladdin may be a reincarnation of one of the King Solomon's Three wise Magi


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 21, 2013)

Well this explains why Gyokuen is so powerful. The backstory was interesting too along with seeing Koumei going on the offensive for a change 

Can't tell what's gonna happen now though. Gyokuen is gonna try to fight Aladdin, that monster has already started to beat down the Djinn users fighting against it and things are already looking pretty hopeless in general.

Not even sure if Sinbad showing up will make much of a difference but who knows I guess.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 21, 2013)

..I...I need more.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn,that thing just won't go down.


----------



## Mys??lf (Aug 21, 2013)

good chapter but the art was turrible sometimes


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Well this explains why Gyokuen is so powerful. The backstory was interesting too along with seeing Koumei going on the offensive for a change
> 
> Can't tell what's gonna happen now though. Gyokuen is gonna try to fight Aladdin, that monster has already started to beat down the Djinn users fighting against it and things are already looking pretty hopeless in general.
> 
> *Not even sure if Sinbad showing up will make much of a difference but who knows I guess*.


 Yeah, I don't know what Sinbad can do in this situation.



Imagine said:


> ..I...I need more.


 we all need more



~Howling~ said:


> Damn,that thing just won't go down.



The Medium is so OP right now


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Aug 21, 2013)

Koumei's power is actually quite interesting and more powerful than the amount of credits he gives to himself, not only he provide tons of utilities like transportation, warping, energy combo but now with that mountain teleporting feat as well.

Also, as long as Yunan hasn't shown up there is still hopes, maybe .


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2013)

So Aladdin is a clone.

I wonder if Gyokuen kept herself in stasis like Aladdin or if she found a way to cheat death for thousands of years?  

Either way, I don't like her fighting at this point.  Exposing herself means the Kou Empire will be at war with itself or that she'll be defeated here and move into exile.  I suppose something had to give at some point, but I was expecting her to have some kind of plan and not merely take advantage of a mess someone else had made.  It also rules out a confrontation between Sinbad and En, since the Alliance and Kou are at war with one another mostly because En thinks it's necessary and Gyokouen wants it.

Does feel like it's the end, doesn't it?  I expect Hakuryuu and Judar to appear within the next 3 chapters.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 21, 2013)

As well as magi is doing, i doubt it would end now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeral Fernandes said:


> Koumei's power is actually quite interesting and more powerful than the amount of credits he gives to himself, not only he provide tons of utilities like transportation, warping, energy combo but now with that mountain teleporting feat as well.
> 
> Also, as long as Yunan hasn't shown up there is still hopes, maybe .



Yeah, his power is really cool. Yuna could actually help.

edit: I don't believe that Aladdin is a clone. I did post in the previous page what I do think he may be.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah, his power is really cool. Yuna could actually help.
> 
> edit: I don't believe that Aladdin is a clone. I did post in the previous page what I do think he may be.



What was that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Wesley said:


> What was that?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Now I do think that Aladdin may be a reincarnation of one of the King Solomon's Three wise Magi


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2013)

At any rate, kind of makes you realize just how much of a badass Gyokuen is.  She took on 72 Djinn, 2 Magi, King Solomon...and she won.  Aladdin has nothing.  There's no winning strategy, because they lost and now there's no where to go.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Things are not looking good for them for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 21, 2013)

That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 21, 2013)

Gyokuen>>>>Solomon.

Legit.


----------



## yo586 (Aug 21, 2013)

So confused.

So Aladdin is Solomon's proxy which is either a clone, something like a clone, or just one of his 3 magi from Alma Toran?

And Gyokuen is Mogamett's daughter who is actually a reincarnation of one of the three Alma Toran magi?  And somehow her staff came with her to this world?  And she had enough power to knock out all the 70+ Djinn, two other magi, and the king himself?

Then this funky black spot/now creature that is so OP is this weird thing trying to be a "father" who we only heard mention of from Gyokuen but no explanation.

Is that about right?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2013)

Gyokuen is not Mogamett's daughter (I think that would have been a better twist than what we have now).  It would seem that she's thousands of years old, literally older than the world they're currently in.  And yes, she along with her army of magicians were able to destroy the old world against some pretty damn fierce opposition.

For clarification, "father"' is the dark god in the sky.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 21, 2013)

Wesley said:


> At any rate, kind of makes you realize just how much of a badass Gyokuen is.  She took on 72 Djinn, 2 Magi, King Solomon...and she won.  Aladdin has nothing.  There's no winning strategy, because they lost and now there's no where to go.



Why are you assuming she was fighting them by herself?

The story hasn't shown her as the leader of Al-Thamen.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 21, 2013)

This is dragging on for so fucking long.
A new revelation awesome TY Gyokuen but hurry up with this fucking Medium.
It's been what 7 chapters now on this glorious-wingless phaggot?

Starting to get annoyed 100% serious. The art is diminishing fast and they're still pecking on this guy with nothing happening. I don't need 7 Chapters to realize this guy is hard to kill, I got that loud and clear when he got skewered to hell and back dropped into the ocean and healed it all off. The mountain on his head would of been cool as hell had they done it earlier now with how long it's dragged on I'm just fast clicking through it.
I swear The Heuco Mundo arc felt faster paced then this. She makes this entire thing feel like the manga is ending, and not in a "oh my god so climactic, you never feel this unless its the end" kind of way but "Fuck, this might as well be the end because I can't foresee anything bigger than this and it's slow as fuck".


Fuck I probably sound like Wesley right about now, but I don't give a shit. Hopefully the wheel starts really turning next chapter. I don't think I can take much more "My attacks aren't doing fucking anything for the 100th time in a row"...maybe if we're lucky we'll get "Oh but this persons does!!!" one more time before going back on the same "shit aint working!" love song....god dammit.
Malving talk to this mangaka, talk to your girl, tell her imma put my foot up her god damn unshaved wart filled ass if she don't make shit happen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> This is dragging on for so fucking long.
> A new revelation awesome TY Gyokuen but hurry up with this fucking Medium.
> It's been what 7 chapters now on this glorious-wingless phaggot?
> 
> ...





I shall send her an e-mail....


----------



## Morglay (Aug 21, 2013)

For the love of Vishnu  Seen enough handy js to last me a lifetime...


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Why are you assuming she was fighting them by herself?
> 
> The story hasn't shown her as the leader of Al-Thamen.



I assume she is the leader.  Magi are pretty much the most important people on the planet.  I hadn't thought that Al-Tharem did follow one leader, that they were merely like minded in their goals and philosophy, but it would seem she's really just that important.

As for her credentials, she beat a king who's "wisdom" is likened to omniscience, a king that ruled the entire world, and just one of his minions was more powerful than a hurricane...and he had 72 of those.  On top of that, she also had to contend with two other people that had the exact same powers as herself.  Now, maybe she didn't exactly win in a stand up fight, maybe she lost the battle, but she did accomplish her goals and destroyed the world.  She won *the war.*


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 21, 2013)

If she isn't the leader of Al-Thamen then she didn't beat Solomon. She betrayed him and helped Al-Thamen win the war.

Magi are important but they are followers. Up to this point Al-Thamen and the Kou Empire have seem like two different entities. Gyokuen being part of Al-Thamen since before this world kind of disagrees with most of what we knew in the past but not to the point where I will believe she is the top of the organization.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2013)

I watched a clip of the anime.  Episode 5 to be precise.  I can't believe the changes they made.  Obviously they took out alot of stuff, but the crap they added in.  I mean, really, Hakuei wasting her energy saving the lives of traitors trying to kill her?  A generic tornado instead of Paimon's smiling  twisting silhouette tossing said traitors around like rag dolls?  Ugo not blind siding Ryosai after bum rushing his army without pause for maximum comedic effect?

There needs to be a law that requires faithful adaptations of source material.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Aug 22, 2013)

Dat Mu.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 22, 2013)

Majestic as fuck.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 22, 2013)

Couldn't look any sexier.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 22, 2013)

2fabulous4me


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Dat Mu.




too good.....


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, he's like a prince on a white horse.  Why hasn't he showed himself again?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2013)

Apparently the translation for the next chapter is out.  I don't believe it though.  It's the worst thing that could happen.  It would mean the end of the manga.


----------



## Rai (Aug 24, 2013)

Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Saphira (Aug 24, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Apparently the translation for the next chapter is out.  I don't believe it though.  It's the worst thing that could happen.  It would mean the end of the manga.



Even if the spoilers are true, I doubt it would mean the end of the manga. There are still a lot of routes the mangaka could take plot-wise; not to mention there are still some unresolved threads in this story. Though, it does seem that she's rushing it...we had like 7 chapters of fighting with no result, and now 
*Spoiler*: __ 



everybody's coming to the rescue all at once...? 


I hope she knows what she's doing, I'd hate to see this manga go downhill


----------



## Koori (Aug 24, 2013)

It makes me chuckle every time someone says the author is rushing things or that the manga might end soon. This is what, the 50th time?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2013)

Saphira said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not everyone.  Reim was a major player at the start of the arc and they've completely fallen off the face of the planet.  Not to mention that Sinbad is only showing up with his generals and not with his allies from the Alliance.






Koori said:


> It makes me chuckle every time someone says the author is rushing things or that the manga might end soon. This is what, the 50th time?



I think I said it'd end within a year a couple months ago.  If anything, there is now reason to think that prediction was _optimistic_.


----------



## Koori (Aug 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This still doesn't change anything, it just puts replacements for the Kou siblings that are already down for the count. The Medium is still unbeatable at the moment.

But anyway, many wanted to see Mor again and they got their wish granted.


----------



## Saphira (Aug 24, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone.  Reim was a major player at the start of the arc and they've completely fallen off the face of the planet.  Not to mention that Sinbad is only showing up with his generals and not with his allies from the Alliance.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe the Reim army is not there anymore, but what about Yunan? And Morgiana? The only one still missing is Hakuryuu, and I'm pretty sure he'll turn up in the next chapters...also, I got the impression from the spoilers that Sinbad is coming with a whole army not just his generals...I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2013)

Saphira said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Reim army is not there anymore, but what about Yunan? And Morgiana? The only one still missing is Hakuryuu, and I'm pretty sure he'll turn up in the next chapters...also, I got the impression from the spoilers that Sinbad is coming with a whole army not just his generals...I guess we'll have to wait and see.




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is a fight for the planet and Sherazade knows it.  There's no where to run.  There might have been a need to evacuate from the immediate danger of the black djinn, but sending the Fanalist Corps away along with the Mu?  Not to mention the Prince and High General in Reim who could back them up.

And Sinbad showing up with an army would be stupid since we just sent two armies fleeing for their lives, both of which had powerful Household users in them.  This is clearly a heavy weight fight for Djinn-users and Magi.  For anyone else to show up now would simply be fanservice.

And I didn't want Morgiana to show up now.  I wanted to see her out in the wilds, seeing the world for herself.  Her appearing now would be like lighting a firecracker and tossing it into the wind.  Some noise and a little flash with no impact whatsoever.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm thinking maybe she wants the villains to win, and plunge the world in darkness or a state where there is no Magi or magoi/magic, a world where the white rukh which decides the flow of fate is gone and people make their own choices to survive. Kind of similar to the real world without the aspect of religion cause really, everyone who has had black rukh just seem to be people who are rationalizing things in a very dangerous manner.

If she did do this, then the manga could be extended further as I really don't see how they'll defeat a being that absorbs rukh from the environment to heal and grow stronger.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not to mention that having her show up with 10+ other characters kills the impact from her reappearance.  Alibaba didn't need to share the spotlight with anyone.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 24, 2013)

Wesley said:


> _*Apparently the translation for the next chapter is out. *_ I don't believe it though.  It's the worst thing that could happen.  It would mean the end of the manga.



Where is it?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 24, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Where is it?



Here is 20


----------



## Morglay (Aug 24, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Here is 20



Did I read that right?! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



WOOOOO
*Spoiler*: __ 



*WOOOOOOO*
*Spoiler*: __ 



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
*Spoiler*: __ 



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
*Spoiler*: __ 



boner


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2013)

I hope it's a troll.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 24, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Here is 20



Mother.

Of.

God....


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My body is ready


----------



## aegon (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't think that the manga will end soon

*Spoiler*: __ 



 a lot of new metal vessel users were introduced and they have an interesting design, and the three sides fight among kou the seven seas alliance and reim has become even more interesting. 

By a side note, there is a really sad scene involving Sphintus.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2013)

what is going on guy? the chapter is bringing the hammer?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 24, 2013)

I just read the translation.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2013)

aegon said:


> I don't think that the manga will end soon
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Who the heck is Sphintus?


----------



## aegon (Aug 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Who the heck is Sphintus?



Aladdin's black skinned friend who specializes in healing magic


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

aegon said:


> Aladdin's black skinned friend who specializes in healing magic



Oh no.  Not Sphintus.  Anyone but Sphintus.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 25, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Chapter 21 for you all. Enjoy. Hehe.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 25, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Chapter 21 for you all. Enjoy. Hehe.


----------



## Mio (Aug 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Morgiana!!


----------



## Aldric (Aug 25, 2013)

man I can't decide if this is ending or if there's still tons of material left and it's pissing me off haha

this definitely seems to be some sort of big end of series event but at the same time it feels really rushed and awkward idk


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 25, 2013)

Unless the author just drops the series, it's definitely not ending so soon. Aside from dealing with newly revealed magi, there should be Hakuryuu and his revoultion thingie arc, as well as Alladin & Co stopping Sinbad arc with something in between (Yunan-centric arc?).


----------



## Aldric (Aug 25, 2013)

yeah maybe, although I've heard this kind of argument for soul eater 10 chapters before it ended


----------



## Toriko (Aug 25, 2013)

If the series ends now,  the author is stupid.


----------



## Koori (Aug 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



As long as Hakuryuu and Judal won't show up I won't be having the feeling it's ending. Something I'm glad to know is that all that build up with every Magi in the world eventually showing up in the same place turned out to be this way. Aladdin, Scheherazade and now Yunnan, at last.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Koori (Aug 25, 2013)

WOOHOOOOO!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



No need for Hakuryuu and Judal tu come after this development. Sinbad, Yunnan, Mor, the Seven Seas Alliance and the Eight Generals.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 25, 2013)

SO MANY FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELS


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 25, 2013)

It feels a lot like the series is reaching its climax save for a couple details.

Anything that has yet to come into play?


----------



## Koori (Aug 25, 2013)

Kuromaku said:


> It feels a lot like the series is reaching its climax save for a couple details.
> 
> Anything that has yet to come into play?



Yes, quite a lot of things still to explore. For instance Mor has yet to find her homeland and a new Magi has to be given birth.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 25, 2013)

I hate this battle in the sea. Makes it hard to see actual damage or show how powerful shit is.


----------



## Saphira (Aug 25, 2013)

So, the spoilers were indeed true...I still doubt the mangaka is heading for an ending though.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that the medium is destroyed there is no need for Hakuryuu and/or Judal to show up; not to mention, Gyokuen won't meet her end at this point in time. There's also the whole Al Thamen business, the Kou Empire vs Sinbad...no, I'm pretty sure the manga won't end anytime soon. 

Also, I'm glad Morgiana finally showed up, but I would've liked if she didn't come just yet...the fact that she came along with everybody else kind of lessens the impact of her return,imo.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck yes this chapter


----------



## Koori (Aug 25, 2013)

Saphira said:


> So, the spoilers were indeed true...I still doubt the mangaka is heading for an ending though.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Did the return of Alibaba had any impact? If I recall well it didn't, he appeared travelling along with other Fanalis in a Reim vessel. You guys sure like to put your expectations high.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 25, 2013)

No matter what I type, I can't express the joy.


----------



## Saphira (Aug 25, 2013)

Koori said:


> Did the return of Alibaba had any impact? If I recall well it didn't, he appeared travelling along with other Fanalis in a Reim vessel. You guys sure like to put your expectations high.



Well, his return to the battlefield rescuing Kouha did...anyways, I'm ok with Morgiana's return as it is, as long as we get a little backstory of what happened during the timeskip; did she go to the Dark continent and came back? did she decide to not go at all for the sake of her friends? I hope we get some flashbacks...


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 25, 2013)

Top panel.I can't figure it out but it does look like Sinbad's kingdom in Dark continent.


----------



## Koori (Aug 25, 2013)

I still can't seem to understand why people feel like the series might be ending. The entire saga has only been hinting at future developments and places. In Magnostadt it was mentioned there are unknown continents yet to be explored, and we also mustn't forget Aladdin's desire to SEE EVERYTHING.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay...

At some point there's gotta be a point of no return where a god will pull himself into a world.  Honestly, that thing entering the world should be game over.  Turning the medium into a mid-boss and then actually winning against the Black Sun when it'd already destroyed a far more powerful and advanced world would be stupid.  I'd much prefer to think that there's something horrible out there that no matter what you do, you can't win against, so you'd better be nice to each other or you'll destroy the world.  Something like that.

Sinbad shows up and upstages all of Kou's Djinn-users, Aladdin, and Alibaba in one go.  Yeah, no.  I know people love him, but having him one shot the Medium that everyone had poured their lives into beating makes the last 3 months a complete waste of time.  They've literally been paving the way for his grand entrance.

I am pleased to see that there are other metal vessel users in the Alliance.  Until this chapter where Sinbad basically showed himself to be completely above everyone else, it only made sense that there would be more metal vessel users than him to emphasize the fact that it's an Alliance and not King Sinbad ruling the oceans without peer.

There's still 2 other Alliance members that are unaccounted for.  I guess we could take it for granted that whomever they are will have a metal vessel user leading them as well.

Alibaba's metal vessel ran out of Magoi.  You guys know what happens when a metal vessel runs out of Magoi?

chapter 241

Their household loses power too!

So basically Morgiana shows up to be sidelined.  Her hair has gotten longer, but nothing else has changed about her.  Other than that she can apparently fly for real instead of using her chains to repel up or down cliffs.  She's spent the last year with Yunan.  That...doesn't seem the least bit interesting.  Rather than going on adventures, she's followed him around possibly going no where.

Reim is still a no show.  I really don't understand why the author made Scherazade so useless.

They've pretty much tied up all of their lose ends.  A war between the Alliance and Kou isn't going to happen.  En said he wouldn't fight wars if Aladdin gave him the answers he wanted.  Kou's metal vessel users are down for the count and are literally at Sinbad's mercy.

Gyokouen revealed that she and Al-Tharem are basically ghosts from the old world.  Which means rather than being an evil manipulative cunt of her own free will, she might actually be possessed by a long dead Magi.  Meaning that Hakuryuu won't have to go through with his feelings of revenge.

And Judar...is a punk.  He does things for shits and giggles and isn't all that powerful to begin with.  He can't carry on the series.

So what is left after all of this?  There isn't anything.  There is nothing...left.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Aug 25, 2013)

This fucking chapter


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Koori said:


> I still can't seem to understand why people feel like the series might be ending. The entire saga has only been hinting at future developments and places. In Magnostadt it was mentioned there are unknown continents yet to be explored, and we also mustn't forget Aladdin's desire to SEE EVERYTHING.



The protagonists have become too powerful.  Anything out in the world would be child's play for them to deal with.  And almost all of the plot threads have been resolved.  The only thing left is Hakuryuu and the thing that made him most interesting was his apparent willingness to destroy Kou for the sake of revenge...and he missed his opportunity to do just that.


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 25, 2013)

This manga really does look like it's ending soon. :/




ensoriki said:


> Malving talk to this mangaka, talk to your girl, tell her imma put my foot up her god damn unshaved wart filled ass if she don't make shit happen.






Malvingt2 said:


> I shall send her an e-mail....




...What did you guys do?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2013)

If he doesn?t come back last second to give the final blow^^

At least the chapter was right in something, the whole world was waiting for her


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Morgiana has basically shown up to take a bow and exit stage left.


----------



## Dei (Aug 25, 2013)

This chapter.... I can't even begin to describe the awesomeness.


----------



## Koori (Aug 25, 2013)

Want me to show you my opinion on all those "manga is ending soon" comments?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

^ Explain to me why the manga isn't ending.


----------



## Mio (Aug 25, 2013)

Morgiana better not be too awesome... I don't want to change my current set ;-;


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't think It's really on the process of ending soon now either. Just feels as if there are many more things that can still be done and this is all setting up the stage for a great change in things.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> I don't think It's really on the process of ending soon now either. Just feels as if there are many more things that can still be done and this is all setting up the stage for a great change in things.



Why do you feel that way?


----------



## Laillo (Aug 25, 2013)

Sinbad is THE BEST. And stop with the ending like assumptions. Enjoy the series and the ride.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok this chapter was soo good until morgiana showed up. I mean she is supposed to be in the dark continent. Why did she appear now?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2013)

Because Alibaba was getting raped, duh


----------



## Saphira (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't agree that the manga is about to end, however, I do agree with this: 



Wesley said:


> Sinbad shows up and upstages all of Kou's Djinn-users, Aladdin, and Alibaba in one go.  Yeah, no.  I know people love him, but having him one shot the Medium that everyone had poured their lives into beating makes the last 3 months a complete waste of time.  They've literally been paving the way for his grand entrance.



I love Sinbad and all, but seriously...all the combined effort of the Kou princes, not to mention Alibaba and Kouen's Extreme Magic combo weren't able to do anything to the medium, but Sinbad one-shots it?  That was low, it basically rendered everyone but him useless...I thought Kouen would be somewhere around the same level as Sinbad, but it's clear now that Sinbad is miles above anyone else, he is completely OP... and this, along with the fact that he's already half-fallen, is exactly what makes me believe that he'll be a villain at some point.

He has the potential to be FV, he'll be an even more powerful entity than Mogamett and his medium. Plus, Aladdin was shown to doubt Sinbad and his true intentions (right before he left Sindria); there will be a divergence of ideals between Sinbad and the heroes at some point. We also learned that Kouen and the other princes aren't really allied with Al Thamen, they are not villains like we were first meant to believe; then there's the matter of Gyokuen, she won't be finished so easily, and she still needs to be confronted by Hakuryuu, who in turn, has to be saved by Alibaba...there are still plenty of loose ends and directions this manga can take from here.

Another thing: the main characters are not as powerful as they can be. Aladdin has yet to reach his full potential as a magi, Alibaba can still conquer dungeons (now that he mastered Amon and has more magoi), so can Hakuryuu, and I doubt Morgiana has perfected her Household vessels abilities.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 25, 2013)

welcome to the clusterfuck


----------



## OmniOmega (Aug 25, 2013)

You really can't expect anyone to fuck with Sinbad. You don't get your dick sucked for nothing in this mango


----------



## convict (Aug 25, 2013)

Why do you guys truly think the medium is done? Have you forgotten how the Kou users repeatedly owned it  but it still gathered ruckh from the environment and got back up? Why can't the same thing apply here? A couple of chapters ago this abomination was completely wrecked yet it got back up.


----------



## Laillo (Aug 25, 2013)

Even if Medium survived the attack. Sinbad is still there. He will smash the shit out of it.


----------



## Koori (Aug 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> ^ Explain to me why the manga isn't ending.



The coming of "Father", new unexplored continents, etc isn't enough proof to you?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 25, 2013)

1. Series is not ending anytime soon. 

2. lol at Sinbad defeating the Medium it will be back up next chapter.

3. Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Koori said:


> The coming of "Father", new unexplored continents, etc isn't enough proof to you?



"Father" is a final boss and he's about to make landfall.  "Father" should be game over for the world, but apparently it's just a big monster that you can beat with your fists.  Unexplored continents have been completely trivialized by the power ups everyone has had.  Even getting around is as easy as teleporting from one side of the planet to the other.

The world has shrunk to the point that it's a spec of dirt.  Whatever longevity the manga had at one point has been completely burned up in the last 20 chapters.

And forget the Medium.

chapter 241

THAT is what's in front of them now.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 25, 2013)

convict said:


> Why do you guys truly think the medium is done? Have you forgotten how the Kou users repeatedly owned it  but it still gathered ruckh from the environment and got back up? Why can't the same thing apply here? A couple of chapters ago this abomination was completely wrecked yet it got back up.


Exactly what I was thinking. If anything, it'll get back up for Sinbad and the alliance to show off more.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2013)

Ice Cream said:


> ...What did you guys do?



I had Malving Mail this kunt so she'd speed things up.
Finally it looks like we might get out of this rut.



Now with such forces in the world we can see the rest of the alliance and see most of the other big players. Unless there are some super powerful finalists in the dark continent we're not made aware of at the moment we'll now know everyone (presumably) of worth to the end of the series.
The thing is if the mediums blown up, im guessing if they do it quick enough they might still be able to remove "father's" foothold into the world. If that's the case they can prevent his coming for now but this will serve as a major revelation.
If however they're actually going to make him come down? Then this is retarded how do you go beyond this? The battle between Kings? To be frank I think the battle before Kings should happen before any fight with "father" hell it possibly should've happened before this fight with the medium.

It's possibly Sinbad goes rogue which is fine if they portray him as a monster now to that end overwise he's too convenient a plot device to get herself out of this.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 25, 2013)

MORGIANA IS BACK BITCHES.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 25, 2013)

great chapter, Now I called this but Ohtaka shocked me with the amount of big players in here. I believe this is the perfect opportunity for Sinbad to turn heel. I don't think the medium is done. Ohtaka probably wanted Sinbad to have a huge entrance.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 25, 2013)

On the other hand, this is the biggest clusterfuck I've seen in any manga.  This is not climax so it makes me wonder...what is she planning??


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 25, 2013)

None of this seems like its well planned.

Its all awkwardly put together. Obviously something must have changed and now we are stuck with this.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Sinbad won't turn heel.  He has a manga to sell in a month.  That's why we didn't see members from the two Alliance members we don't know of yet.  Presumably they will be featured in that manga and they didn't want to ruin the surprise.

She doesn't want to do Magi anymore.  She wants to do Sinbad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Sinbad won't turn heel.  He has a manga to sell in a month.  That's why we didn't see members from the two Alliance members we don't know of yet.  Presumably they will be featured in that manga and they didn't want to ruin the surprise.
> 
> *She doesn't want to do Magi anymore.  She wants to do Sinbad*.



source????


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol at kou empire wanting to pick a war with seven seas alliance.  

Looooooool! 

Sinbad alone would solo.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> This is not climax so it makes me wonder...what is she planning??


Could be something similar to what Oda did with his war arc.

Also, introducing so many new characters can serve as a middle point for future plot development where we'll begin to see more from different POVs.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Lol at kou empire wanting to pick a war with seven seas alliance.
> 
> Looooooool!
> 
> Sinbad alone would solo.



Pretty much.  I thought there'd actually be a really cool war arc later on where En and Sinbad face off against one another in an epic show down between Djinn-users.  But it wasn't meant to be.



Malvingt2 said:


> source????


----------



## Rai (Aug 25, 2013)

Sinbad solos


----------



## DaFuq (Aug 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Pretty much.  I thought there'd actually be a really cool war arc later on where En and Sinbad face off against one another in an epic show down between Djinn-users.  But it wasn't meant to be.



What the fuck is that? How is that a source?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 25, 2013)

Like a friend of mine said in other thread, Sinbad has become the Itachi of Magi.


----------



## Varg (Aug 25, 2013)

This  really seems like its going the Berserk way.Permanent world transformation even if the allies  manage to win.


----------



## Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> source????



Lets all not talk to Wesley and his bullshit posts please. 

And honestly this chapter was boss new characters new characters everywhere 

although I feel mor return wasn't well build up for this point and just seemed random as hell.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

shashank41 said:


> This  really seems like its going the Berserk way.Permanent world transformation even if the allies  manage to win.



The author didn't really mess anything up until she turned Aladdin into a god.  Ever since then it's gone downhill.  I mean, if she's really going for a scorched earth approach so she can start fresh, it would have been due to that point and on because there were still alot of story threads left to build on until she pissed it all away in the last few months.


----------



## Koori (Aug 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> The author didn't really mess anything up until she turned Aladdin into a god.  Ever since then it's gone downhill.  I mean, if she's really going for a scorched earth approach so she can start fresh, it would have been due to that point and on because there were still alot of story threads left to build on until she pissed it all away in the last few months.





I understand now why you have a so bad reputation in this thread and almost everybody chooses to  ignore you. You keep talking and talking but don't provide any sources to back up your arguments. In the end everything you say reduces to "lol Aladdin became God". He didn't. And now you even dare to say the author doesn't want to write Magi anymore or whatever bullshit you are trying to shove us down out throats. Meanwhile I only see the story is getting better and better and everything that was hinted is coming together in this decisive battle.

You make no sense, man.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Koori said:


> I understand now why you have a so bad reputation in this thread and almost everybody chooses to  ignore you. You keep talking and talking but don't provide any sources to back up your arguments. In the end everything you say reduces to "lol Aladdin became God". He didn't.



He swept the largest army in the world away and declared that he could do it again as many times as he needed.  He's a god.  The only reason he's having a problem now is because they're fighting a bigger god that is literally the anti-thesis to a Magi.



> And now you even dare to say the author doesn't want to write Magi anymore or whatever bullshit you are trying to shove us down out throats. Meanwhile I only see the story is getting better and better and everything that was hinted is coming together in this decisive battle.
> 
> You make no sense, man.



Everything that has been hinted at is ending.  Conflict, the very foundation of all good drama and story telling is having the rug being pulled right out from under it.  Reim vs. Kou?  Not happening.  Kou vs. the Alliance?  Not happening.  There isn't even any inner turmoil that the protagonists have to deal with.  No hard choices or mistakes they've had to recognize and deal with.

About the only thing that could happen at this point is Hakuryuu shows up, cuts off Gyokuen's head, absorbs the remains of the Medium into his person, and blasts the god back to where it came from.  From there he kidnaps Morgiana and Hakuei, flies off to Kou, and declares himself ruler of the world!

And Reim still won't receive anymore screen time.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 25, 2013)

SINBAD WHY ARE YOU SO GODLIKE?!

Someone please get me a coloring of Balalark Saika this chapter.

I will pay you if I have to


----------



## Blαck (Aug 25, 2013)

SinBad!!!!! 

oh and the seven seas guys too


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Right, so, no one else thinks that the real reason why Sinbad made his appearance is to advertise the continuation of his manga in a few weeks?  Because Magi is expendable for the real story the author wants to tell.  That of Sinbad!


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2013)

Huh? Wtf is so special about the Sinbad story?
Tbh feels like nothing and if she likes Sinbads dick so much she'll be glad to show it off here.
I think she just fucked up her pacing got a bit ambitious and didn't know how to follow up so things turned into a slow pace clusterfuck that hopefully she will spin out of now.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Huh? Wtf is so special about the Sinbad story?



So far?  Nothing.  Spent the first 3 chapters introducing Sinbad's dad, who was a bit of an asshole, while Sinbad was a 3 year old.  A complete waste of time.  Sinbad himself is proving to be really annoying and unsympathetic in the 2 chapters where he's somewhat grown.

But it is a published manga and the author has to gain readers for it.  And Magi, for all of it's current faults and problems is apparently still popular.  What better way to gain readers for Sinbad's manga than featuring him heavily in an already popular one?



> Tbh feels like nothing and if she likes Sinbads dick so much she'll be glad to show it off here.
> I think she just fucked up her pacing got a bit ambitious and didn't know how to follow up so things turned into a slow pace clusterfuck that hopefully she will spin out of now.



Yep.  Magi has suffered.  I wish I knew exactly what was going on, but without a doubt, the manga has been damaged.


----------



## Rai (Aug 25, 2013)

Alibaba x Kougyoku fans...


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Right, so, no one else thinks that the real reason why Sinbad made his appearance is to advertise the continuation of his manga in a few weeks?  Because Magi is expendable for the real story the author wants to tell.  That of Sinbad!



No, she is probably trying to have her epic series changing arc here and is bringing all the characters involved in the series together.


----------



## Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

I guess magi just isn't doing well in sales for the author to continue it I guess.


----------



## Koori (Aug 25, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> I guess magi just isn't doing well in sales for the author to continue it I guess.



Yeah, over 4 million copies sold last year felt too short, I suppose


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

Koori said:


> Yeah, over 4 million copies sold last year felt too short, I suppose



Yeah, so why is it imploding like this?


----------



## convict (Aug 25, 2013)

Magi has done better than Naruto, Toriko, Fairy Tail, and Bleach this year if I recall. In fact wasn't it second place overall after One Piece?


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, so why is it imploding like this?


Imploding is your opinion. And it's not doing bad. It did well enough to even get a 2nd anime season. You're full of it. If you don't like where the manga's going at, thats your opinion, but don't start trying to fill people's heads with your BS.


----------



## armorknight (Aug 25, 2013)

I think this arc is going to mark the end of "Part I" of Magi in the same way that Whitebeard War arc did in One Piece. It's been jumbled and contrived as fuck unfortunately.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

armorknight said:


> I think this arc is going to mark the end of "Part I" of Magi in the same way that Whitebeard War arc did in One Piece. It's been jumbled and contrived as fuck unfortunately.



Why do that though?  There was so much left to do in Part I.  Why bring it all to a rushed end?  Does the Mangaka want to end the world so she no longer has a conflict of interest between Magi and Sinbad Adventures?  Is she really just going to pick up her ball and completely change the setting because she doesn't want to revisit places?


----------



## ironherc (Aug 25, 2013)

All I can say is that I'm exited with what's going to happen after all this. Simbad arriving with his buddies who can also djinn equip and morgiana finally coming back made this chapter one of the best. Because everything with morgiana is great.


----------



## yo586 (Aug 25, 2013)

Well personally I'd be willing to forgive a lot of this if the art was up to par.  Morgianna's entrance was ruined because of her bizarre feet drawing.  I know thats a small thing but really kills a moment.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 26, 2013)

armorknight said:


> I think this arc is going to mark the end of "Part I" of Magi in the same way that Whitebeard War arc did in One Piece. It's been jumbled and contrived as fuck unfortunately.



yeah that's what I'm thinking too

there might be another timeskip as well

the more I think about it the less sense it makes to end the manga now when it's at the peak of its popularity, pretty sure even if it was something the author wanted to do her publisher wouldn't allow it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Alibaba x Kougyoku fans...



I like the fact that she has longer hair now...


----------



## Impact (Aug 26, 2013)

Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that


----------



## jazz189 (Aug 26, 2013)

armorknight said:


> I think this arc is going to mark the end of "Part I" of Magi in the same way that Whitebeard War arc did in One Piece. It's been jumbled and contrived as fuck unfortunately.



I guess you missed the story ques but we're already in Part II, the end of the first part was shown when the characters went their separate ways, and the story proclaimed that two years had past. Since we already had a time skip, which has changed a lot of world for our main characters. What is happening is the beginning of the end of an arc not an arc, which is actually not unlike the ending of the Baldad arc, which also ended in a similar bombastic way, but in a much larger scale. However, this is not the ending of a part II, this is just a game changer for the entire world.

I predict that there won't be another time skip immediately after this arc, but a new arc. But this will be a game changer in terms of how characters react to Al Sharmen in the future.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 26, 2013)

two years?

wasn't that only one (6 months + 6 months)


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Aug 26, 2013)

It's been a year and a half IIRC. Six months between the start and Aladdin arriving in Balbadd, six months between Balbadd and Sindaria, and six months between the split-up and now.


----------



## Impact (Aug 26, 2013)

2 years 

naw something ain't right


----------



## jazz189 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah my mistake 6 months, but what I said still stands, this is just another game changer, as far as the series is concerned. Most of the arcs are end very bombastically each arc having a bigger climax than the last. So this is just another arc.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 27, 2013)

Just caught up with the latest chapter, this looks like an end game scenario with all the big guns in the picture.


----------



## aegon (Aug 27, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Asking again.



That'a an arrow. The edge of the arrow in the whiter space is sindria, a little island that cannot be seen on the scale of the map.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 27, 2013)

Best character Mor is finally back. God I missed her.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 27, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Top panel.I can't figure it out but it does look like Sinbad's kingdom in Dark continent.
> 
> Link removed





aegon said:


> That'a an arrow. The edge of the arrow in the whiter space is sindria, a little island that cannot be seen on the scale of the map.


"Island country of the Southern Seas, Sindria Kingdom. This is the country of that king Sinbad."
"Its realms lie in the area named 'Savage Land' of the extreme, southern zones."


----------



## Roman (Aug 27, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Best character Mor is finally back. God I missed her.



You and me both. Finally shit can get done.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 27, 2013)

aegon said:


> That'a an arrow. The edge of the arrow in the whiter space is sindria, a little island that cannot be seen on the scale of the map.





Dragonus Nesha said:


> "Island country of the Southern Seas, Sindria Kingdom. This is the country of that king Sinbad."
> "Its realms lie in the area named 'Savage Land' of the extreme, southern zones."



Yes I can see that. What I am asking is why its showing in Dark Continent?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 27, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Yes I can see that. What I am asking is why its showing in Dark Continent?


 It's not. As the map indicates, Savage Land is the shadowed area, and Dark Continent is in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 27, 2013)

Mor and Sin being here is kind of ass.

Hope this means that this arc is going to be over soon. It's not bad, but its dragging on for too long.


----------



## convict (Sep 1, 2013)

Glad it took all forces combined including Reim's to take the beast down. If I recall people were worried that Sinbad soloed.

Also this chapter seemed to imply that this isn't the final arc with Mor wanting to get stronger and whatnot.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 1, 2013)

convict said:


> Glad it took all forces combined including Reim's to take the beast down. If I recall people were worried that Sinbad soloed.
> 
> Also this chapter seemed to imply that this isn't the final arc with Mor wanting to get stronger and whatnot.



Yea I figured when none of the other metal vessel users revealed their moves.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 1, 2013)

All of those fucking nukes....

If that fucking thing survived all of that I will be impressed.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 1, 2013)

Kouen looks like a shrimp next to sinbad. The seven seas alliance is what the NATO should have been in real life.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 1, 2013)

How does page 14, panel 1 look to you guys.

I see many things.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 1, 2013)

The chapter was a mess.


----------



## convict (Sep 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Kouen looks like a shrimp next to sinbad. The seven seas alliance is what the NATO should have been in real life.



It seemed that way last chapter but not so much any more. Remember they were completely exhausted after having already done so much work before Sinbad came in.

Though I must say Sinbad's Metal Vessel users give off a more powerful vibe than Kouen's siblings. Rametoto is a beast.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Sep 1, 2013)

Dat Extreme magic spam.God damn.Wonder what Gyokuen's gonna do if the medium really is done.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2013)

Dastan said:


> The chapter was a mess.


Pretty much how I feel. It's like one piece. The contrast is very high and the drawing is kinda quick sloppy and you have a hard time making things out.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Sep 1, 2013)

So guys which design out of the Seven Seas Alliance do you like the best? For me it Rametoto form Imchakk and the guy form Heliohapt


----------



## ~Howling~ (Sep 1, 2013)

So Wesley,about Reim not having a role in fighting the Medium...


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2013)

~Howling~ said:


> So Wesley,about Reim not having a role in fighting the Medium...



Completely watered down and stupid to the extreme.  At least they're consistent.


----------



## Rai (Sep 1, 2013)

Sinbad soloes again.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Sep 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Completely watered down and stupid to the extreme.  At least they're consistent.



      .


----------



## Koori (Sep 1, 2013)

Whoever didn't see that final sacrifice of Scheherazade coming...


----------



## Shrike (Sep 1, 2013)

I haven't been reading this manga for a long while, and then tonight I went through all I have missed. This manga became such a mess. It looks like Naruto atm. Had huge potential, but became so fucking random and the power levels are out of control. I guess only OP is left for me to read with some enthusiasm.


----------



## Koori (Sep 1, 2013)

^Dude, I'm not following you.

Ok, all of those who said the manga was ending or whatever bullshit, show your face now if you have some kind of moral dignity.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 1, 2013)

Who said that the manga is ending? It just became shit, that's about it. Don't care if it's finishing or not. It can go on forever for all I care. It started going slightly downhill after Balbadd anyway (especially with the "Mother" and her kids), but it wasn't actually bad until the mess with this "war". I wonder if there are more then two Shounen writers who can depict a war right. This one turned into "a huge monster vs the whole world", which is such a horrible writing. Too early, too early... And it seems like everyone can master the extreme magic thing so easily.


----------



## Koori (Sep 1, 2013)

Again, I'm not following you. Are you by some chance an acquaintance of Wesley? After the Balbadd arc came the best things, the ones I liked the most, and this war was well written and I give two fucks about insane magic powers when I already witnessed that in the 2nd dungeon and this whole thing, the Medium, had been hinted for god knows how many chapters...

Comparing this with Naruto, now that's dumb.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2013)

The manga seems like it is about to end.


----------



## Koori (Sep 1, 2013)

Not this again...


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2013)

Koori said:


> ^Dude, I'm not following you.
> 
> Ok, all of those who said the manga was ending or whatever bullshit, show your face now if you have some kind of moral dignity.



Present.  And what's your point?  I said in April the manga would be over within a year.  That prediction is still on track.  You don't think so?  Then tell me where exactly can the manga go from here?


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 1, 2013)

Spike-shrike is a dope account for nense. And hunter x hunter suck,just sayin.


----------



## DaFuq (Sep 1, 2013)

:
What the fuck happened? I couldn't even tell who was who and what was what.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> How does page 14, panel 1 look to you guys.
> 
> I see many things.



She left the future to my man Alibaba as king and Aladdin next to him


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> She left the future to my man Alibaba as king and Aladdin next to him



And completely abandoned her own King Candidates and country.  

Aladdin is a Mary Sue and Alibaba is his foot stool.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> She left the future to my man Alibaba as king and Aladdin next to him



HOLD MEE


----------



## Shrike (Sep 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Spike-shrike is a dope account for nense. And hunter x hunter suck,just sayin.



I don't know who nense is, but awesome that I have a dope account.



Wesley said:


> Present.  And what's your point?  I said in April the manga would be over within a year.  That prediction is still on track.  You don't think so?  Then tell me where exactly can the manga go from here?



I'll tell you. It can go wherever. Nothing is done yet, this manga can last for five more years. There are tons of characters that can be used, tons more dungeons to explore (not that it would have any point) and of course, Aladdin needs to become King Solomon or whatever. Again, not that it has any point when extreme magics are flying all over. I wouldn't find any training arc believable after this, nor can I take any character seriously. This war ruined all the mystique that the Kou Empire and many other characters held.



Koori said:


> Again, I'm not following you. Are you by some chance an acquaintance of Wesley? After the Balbadd arc came the best things, the ones I liked the most, and this war was well written and I give two fucks about insane magic powers when I already witnessed that in the 2nd dungeon and this whole thing, the Medium, had been hinted for god knows how many chapters...
> 
> Comparing this with Naruto, now that's dumb.



The Juubi was hinted at for god knows how many chapters and look - it's ultra garbage. Oh right, I shouldn't compare this manga to Naruto...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 1, 2013)

ITT People who have no taste and are mad because they can not comprehend the awesome quality of this chapter.

Chapter was excellent.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2013)

I am going to say this again... this is a perfect opportunity for Sinbad to turn heel..


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2013)

Spike, I think we pretty much agree with each other, so you don't need to answer.



Spike_Shrike said:


> I'll tell you. It can go wherever. Nothing is done yet, this manga can last for five more years.



Doing what?



> There are tons of characters that can be used,



That won't be used.  It's like Fairy Tail.  The same 4 assholes every fucking arc doing the same shit over and over again.



> tons more dungeons to explore (not that it would have any point)



Exactly, there'd be no point.  No one needs power to do anything anymore.



> and of course, Aladdin needs to become King Solomon or whatever.



The last 20 chapters or so have killed everyone's ambitions.  No one wants to be king anymore.  No more wars, no more conflict, no more anything.



> Again, not that it has any point when extreme magics are flying all over. I wouldn't find any training arc believable after this, nor can I take any character seriously. This war ruined all the mystique that the Kou Empire and many other characters held.



Yeah, even Gyokouen had her mystique ruined for no good reason.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to say this again... this is a perfect opportunity for Sinbad to turn heel..



It was until Scherazade killed herself and healed everyone.  Until Sinbad declared what the Alliance is all about.  Nothing good will come out of this arc.  There won't be any where left for the story to go.


----------



## Typhon (Sep 1, 2013)

Honestly, I am having such a hard time following what's happening. All the powers pretty much luck the same with a elemental effect on the side and I couldn't even tell what Mor was doing. Did her chains grow into a claw or something?


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 1, 2013)

Omnation said:


> Honestly, I am having such a hard time following what's happening. All the powers pretty much luck the same with a elemental effect on the side and I couldn't even tell what Mor was doing. Did her chains grow into a claw or something?



Arts getting messier than usual and then there is all the stuff in each panel 

My face was like this when all of this stuff started tbh


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 1, 2013)

Too much characters in scene and using large AoE atacs make it very messy but i'm liking it.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice to see Reim also join the frey. Looks like things are wrapping up now for this monster thing.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 1, 2013)

meh, no more comments about the clusterfuck. Hope now this arc is closed and i'm waiting for a new one.

Old man equip looked badass


----------



## Blαck (Sep 1, 2013)

Extreme Magic, everywhere 

If that thing survives that then...guess they're shit out of luck.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 2, 2013)

Wtf is Aladdin doing? I thought Magis were suppose to be uber powerful and yet he seems to be completely irrelevant in combat.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 2, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> Wtf is Aladdin doing? I thought Magis were suppose to be uber powerful and yet he seems to be completely irrelevant in combat.



He doesn't have a staff.  I don't think?  He has the flute from Ugo, but he hasn't really tried it out.


----------



## Santí (Sep 2, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> Wtf is Aladdin doing? I thought Magis were suppose to be uber powerful and yet he seems to be completely irrelevant in combat.



1) He's without a staff and con not fully channel his abilities.

2) This is wrong, as mages do not really have a whole lot of nuking and destructive power through their spells (this was directly stated and implied god knows how many times already), the only difference that makes magi stand above normal magicians is that the amount of Magoi they can use is limitless due to the rukh. A magician's role will always be mostly support in comparison to the metal vessel users.


----------



## Koori (Sep 2, 2013)

Omnation said:


> Honestly, I am having such a hard time following what's happening. All the powers pretty much luck the same with a elemental effect on the side and I couldn't even tell what Mor was doing. Did her chains grow into a claw or something?



It was what you would call an afterimage of her wrapped in burning chains to show how powerful that kick was.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 2, 2013)

The new chapter was awesome


----------



## belkrax (Sep 2, 2013)

Really, i understand why Scheherezade sacrificed herself but... it was so...

I dont even know what to say. Poor Mu.

Also, in some of the panels i didnt even knew what was happening. I confused Mor with Hakuei. Too many characters.

Still i liked the chapter. I hope Sinbad gets possessed by the medium.


----------



## Impact (Sep 2, 2013)

A little to much going on in certain panels, but otherwise not a bad chapter.

Although the author shouldn't try to introduce to many characters on one panel I get saving time/panels but damn


----------



## Blunt (Sep 2, 2013)

Got a question. I just caught up (haven't read it since it went on break) and read back through the thread a good chunk.

Why are people saying Gyouken defeated Solomon, the 72 Djinn, and the other 2 Magi from her generation? It was clearly stated that Il Illa descended and wiped out the world. I'm sure Gyouken fought and is mega fucking powerful, but she didn't kill Solomon and everyone else on her own. Far from it.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> Got a question. I just caught up (haven't read it since it went on break) and read back through the thread a good chunk.
> 
> Why are people saying Gyouken defeated Solomon, the 72 Djinn, and the other 2 Magi from her generation? It was clearly stated that Il Illa descended and wiped out the world. I'm sure Gyouken fought and is mega fucking powerful, but she didn't kill Solomon and everyone else on her own. Far from it.


People like to jump to conclusions in this thread. A lot.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> Got a question. I just caught up (haven't read it since it went on break) and read back through the thread a good chunk.
> 
> Why are people saying Gyouken defeated Solomon, the 72 Djinn, and the other 2 Magi from her generation? It was clearly stated that Il Illa descended and wiped out the world. I'm sure Gyouken fought and is mega fucking powerful, but she didn't kill Solomon and everyone else on her own. Far from it.



Can you imagine anything worse than Solomon, 72 Djinn, and 2 Magi?  And besides, she didn't beat them right out.  She simply accomplished her goals while faced by that kind of opposition.  She won and that's pretty darn amazing.

Of course, it's all pointless now.  Sinbad has put her in her place.  I thought that Gyouken would enter the battlefield, but that doesn't seem like that will happen now.  So what was the point to revealing who she is?  I guess the mangaka needed to remind people of who the main character of the manga is?  Because Aladdin's and Alibaba's importance has been shit for a long time.  They've made nothing, but mistakes and shown how weak and pathetic they are.

Him being tortured by Gyouken would be the most interesting thing we've seen from him in a long long while.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 2, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *Can you imagine anything worse than Solomon, 72 Djinn, and 2 Magi?*  And besides, she didn't beat them right out.  She simply accomplished her goals while faced by that kind of opposition.  She won and that's pretty darn amazing.


Yes... the God of Disease who killed an entire world...


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 4, 2013)

When is the Sinbad spin-off going to return?


----------



## Koori (Sep 7, 2013)

I suppose this will shut up forever the "OMG Magi is ending" arguments.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The battle ends. The medium isn't destroyed, but the combined attack of everybody left it completely exhausted. We get resolution for Titus and Mogamett who was all this time acting as the Medium's central core.

And when everything is sunshine and rainbows, two familiar faces show up at the end of the chapter, to the shock of Aladdin, Alibaba, Mor and Even Kouen himself.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 7, 2013)

Koori said:


> I suppose this will shut up forever the "OMG Magi is ending" arguments.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So I was right.  They did appear within three chapters.

I don't understand what needed to be resolved between Titus and Mogamett.  Shouldn't Aladdin have confronted the old man?  Aladdin f-ing sucks.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 7, 2013)

Translation for the chapter.

Ch.92


----------



## Porcelainpot (Sep 8, 2013)

Link removed

New chapter. A nice step up from the last two, some of the Mogamett panels gave me slight chills. Next chapter should be great if we continue with that, back to what Magi does best.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 8, 2013)

Man.. now all the major players are in one spot...


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh man. What has Judal done? Hakuryuu looks demented as fuck.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

Hakuryuu bout to go full on Shippuden Saskue.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2013)

Now the question is.
Will Alibaba beat Hren down and make him fall further into his mothers hands.
Or will Hren stomp Alibaba to serve as hype and motivate Alibaba.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2013)

Porcelainpot said:


> Link removed
> 
> New chapter. A nice step up from the last two, some of the Mogamett panels gave me slight chills. Next chapter should be great if we continue with that, back to what Magi does best.



Well shit, Hakuryuu looks sick as hell


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2013)

Hakuryuu and Judal looking hot. 
The Chancellor well, really not.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Sep 8, 2013)

Mogamett 


ensoriki said:


> Now the question is.
> Will Alibaba beat Hren down and make him fall further into his mothers hands.
> Or will Hren stomp Alibaba to serve as hype and motivate Alibaba.


Maybe Hakuryuu's here to lend a helping hand


----------



## Aldric (Sep 8, 2013)

let's go hakuryuu let's fucking go


----------



## Koori (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know about Hakuryuu, but Judal clearly has come to flip Al-Tharmen the bird


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 8, 2013)

72-person Extreme Magic?! That'll be something glorious to look forward to.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 8, 2013)

Damn someone blew Hakuryuu the fuck up. Dude looks like the final boss of a video game


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh shit boys, Aladdin & co. better get ready for a major ass whipping by Hakuryuu & Judal.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2013)

Judal was the only thing missing from this fight. Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 8, 2013)

Now to see what Hakuryuu and Judar will do.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2013)

I predict Haku cries at least twice.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't wait for his extreme magic


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let us hope Haku hasn't been Sasukified.

Great chapter though.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 8, 2013)

at its core his character lacks what makes sasuke unsufferable so there's no risk of that


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 8, 2013)

I feel like someone is going to die.


----------



## Toriko (Sep 8, 2013)

EThe only magi chapter that wasn't a chore to read in a while

Things are getting great again


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank God this shitfest is about to end.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like I was right.  They did appear within 3 chapters of Gyokouen's reveal.  

It would seem that Judal and Hakuryuu have watched the battle from the sidelines.  Meaning Hakuryuu watched his sister be crushed like a bug.

Yam, Titus, Aladdin, and Mogamett are going to have a good cry inside the Rukh, when suddenly Judal does something to the Wisdom of Solomon and puts them all into a coma.  Meaning we won't have to deal with Aladdin's shit for at least 20 chapters.  When he comes back to the manga, that will be the end of the series.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Looks like I was right.  They did appear within 3 chapters of Gyokouen's reveal.
> 
> It would seem that Judal and Hakuryuu have watched the battle from the sidelines.  Meaning Hakuryuu watched his sister be crushed like a bug.
> 
> Yam, Titus, Aladdin, and Mogamett are going to have a good cry inside the Rukh, when suddenly Judal does something to the Wisdom of Solomon and puts them all into a coma.  Meaning we won't have to deal with Aladdin's shit for at least 20 chapters.  When he comes back to the manga, that will be the end of the series.


My prediction is that you're just going to keep saying the series is gonna every week and when it eventually does end, whenever that is, you'll say you were right.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 9, 2013)

My prediction was and still is that the series would end within a year after the end of the war arc.  So around the 225 mark will be the end.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, the series won't end anywhere soon. Alladin, Morgiana and Alibaba have a pretty long road to catch up with top tiers. Not to mention that Sinbad _has to_ turn into major antagonist and such arc should take plenty of time in order to develop and resolve properly.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 9, 2013)

This didn't used to be a power battle manga.  'Catching up' wasn't something the protagonists were the least bit interested in.  Even now their goals don't revolve around gaining new power since their goals can be accomplished without being stronger than everyone else.

Besides, the only way Alibaba can get any more powerful is if yet another person's soul took over his body.  Morgiana would have to give up her humanity to get stronger (though maybe Finalists become godly after turning 18 since the Corps members seemed to be alot stronger than her).  Aladdin simply needs to get older and physically more powerful.

And Sinbad isn't going to become a villain so long as there is a spin-off manga about him.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 9, 2013)

Ohtaka said during mangostadt that 1/4 of the manga is done. So yeah, no.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2013)

In before Hakuryuu and Judal do something freaky.
Like maybe make the former some kind of Black Rukh Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 9, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Ohtaka said during mangostadt that 1/4 of the manga is done. So yeah, no.



Beyond me why some people would want this manga to end. Well, to each their own I guess. I'll be enjoying this ride the whole way through.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 9, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Ohtaka said during mangostadt that 1/4 of the manga is done. So yeah, no.



I told you dawgs

I told you the mango still had time left.

tut tut tut


----------



## Wesley (Sep 9, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Ohtaka said during mangostadt that 1/4 of the manga is done. So yeah, no.



So why is she abandoning all of the foreshadowing she's done?


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 9, 2013)

So he's finally banned


----------



## Koori (Sep 9, 2013)

I wonder who did report him


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2013)

This thread is actually bearable now. Thank you, based Sinbad.


----------



## Mys??lf (Sep 9, 2013)

Imagine said:


> This thread is actually bearable now. Thank you, based Sinbad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh so he/she is banned..

anyway on GAF they do believe the Magi is ending soon...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Ohtaka said during mangostadt that 1/4 of the manga is done. So yeah, no.



this was in an interview correct? I can't find it. Do you have the source?


----------



## Melodie (Sep 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> this was in an interview correct? I can't find it. Do you have the source?



She said this in her blog, iirc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2013)

Melodie said:


> She said this in her blog, iirc.



Yeah, I just saw it. Thanks. I am trying to get her comment not the translation lol


----------



## Butcher (Sep 9, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Ohtaka said during mangostadt that 1/4 of the manga is done. So yeah, no.


.

Yesh.

EDIT: Link to blog please of this info?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am trying to get when she said this. When this arc starts? what chapter?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok I found it:

画像は先週号で再登場した練紅覇のラフ画です。
デザインを決めかねていた頃のものなので服装や髪型に微妙な差異があります。

今週号のマギは新章二回目、アラジンの新しい旅の続きです。
新章は主人公たちのそれぞれの旅や成長を描きつつ、マギの世界全体の状況も大きく変わる転機になる話になりそうです。
今のところ想定している限りでは、マギの全体のストーリーのだいたい四分の一ぐらいでしょうか。
どこまで描き切れるかわかりませんが、これからも力の限り頑張りますので、どうぞ宜しくお願いします！



> The image is a rough picture of mixing red Ha re-appeared in the last issue.
> There are subtle differences in hairstyle and clothes thing therefore that period when we were trying to decide which design. Second time new chapter, magi of this week's issue is a continuation of the new journey of Aladdin. New chapter is going to be a story to become a turning point while drawing the growth and journey of each of the protagonists, the situation in the whole world of the Magi also vary greatly. As far as it is assumed for now, what about fourth approximate the whole story of the Magi. I do not know how far cut draw, but since I do my best as long as the power in the future, thank you very much!


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 9, 2013)

Second last line toward the end -> 四分 = fourth
ストーリーのだいたい四分 -> lit. story the general/approximately fourth
Fourth of the way through the story.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2013)

A thread without Wesley? Dang I'm gonna post here more often now.   

One thing I want ohtaka to do is ditch the old lets all get together and shoot a death beam at the big bad monster or alladin pep talk. Shake things up and make her conclusions more interesting. That would be great.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 10, 2013)

The series needs to get back to it's comedy/adventure story in order to win me back. It has seriously declined for me since the Magnostadt arc started.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2013)

The start of the magno arc had that but it declined for me once mogametzilla showed up.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2013)

She may have said that, but that was also before she started working on the Sinbad manga.  The workload might be too much for her.  I will stick to my 220-230 prediction until proven wrong.


----------



## Impact (Sep 10, 2013)

This guy.......


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ohtaka sounds like a very happy mangaka in her blog. A lot of people follow her there.


----------



## vegitabo (Sep 10, 2013)

so magi is gonna last another 12 years... lol


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh so he/she is banned..
> 
> anyway on GAF they do believe the Magi is ending soon...



yeah but neogaf is a cesspit so who cares

really interested to see where the story goes now, probably some adventuring and another dungeon capture


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 10, 2013)

I think it's time for Alibaba to get either a new follower or he has to conquer another dungeon. 

For me...I just want something more lighthearted this time. A nice adventure would be the best.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2013)

Aldric said:


> yeah but neogaf is a cesspit so who cares
> 
> really interested to see where the story goes now, probably some adventuring and another dungeon capture



I am curious where Ohtaka is going with the plot. I think this reunion of these powerful characters is not going to end well.. Someone is going to screw the group. That is my feeling.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah I don't want another war and shit I want to see new places in the magi verse. This should be an adventure manga.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 10, 2013)

I actually have no problem with the war myself. I personally didn't like Aladdin's little story in the academy until close to the war. 

The war so far is personally my favorite part of the manga. Though after this....I don't really see where the author is going to take it myself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Magi: A New World heading to 3DS*


----------



## Hadler (Sep 11, 2013)

another game i'd love to play but wont be able to, because i cant read japanese :/


----------



## Butcher (Sep 11, 2013)

Hadler said:


> another game i'd love to play but wont be able to, because i cant read japanese :/


Add having no 3DS to this & you got my case >.>.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 11, 2013)

You know the anime was crap, what makes you think that the game would be any better?


----------



## Impact (Sep 11, 2013)

I still haven't watched anime, but I heard it skipped s few arcs or episodes?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah it seems like the author is pretty much closing up all the loose plot points this arc. I thought for sure the series was coming to an end. I have no clue where she can take it from here


----------



## ironherc (Sep 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Yeah I don't want another war and shit I want to see new places in the magi verse. This should be an adventure manga.



after a big war, we do deserve a break with something like that.


----------



## Impact (Sep 11, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Yeah it seems like the author is pretty much closing up all the loose plot points this arc. I thought for sure the series was coming to an end. I have no clue where she can take it from here



More dungeons capturing for Aladdin and alibaba and mor, The main characters are nowhere near sinbad/ren level of strength the author has multiple routes to take after this "war"


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

Some new dungeon exploration sounds nice.

I was hoping Mor would eventually capture her own dungeon, but it seems like she's going to try and master this assimilation stuff instead. Pity.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2013)

I suppose the end of the arc could put Hakuryuu in a main antagonist postion along with Judal


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> I suppose the end of the arc could put Hakuryuu in a main antagonist postion along with Judal



this could happen.  I do think Sinbad turning heel will make a bigger impact. It doesn't matter when tho, he is the final boss anyway


----------



## Aldric (Sep 12, 2013)

seems like it yeah

He has to start his coup at some point to destroy the empire so I wouldn't be surprised if he attacked one of his cousins

maybe taking advantage of the fact kouen is weakened too


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> I suppose the end of the arc could put Hakuryuu in a main antagonist postion along with Judal


This sounds so awesome. 

Hakuryuu is already a very good character. Judal is cool to...just Hakuryuu being A LOT more interesting.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 12, 2013)

Butcher said:


> This sounds so awesome.
> 
> *Hakuryuu is already a very good character. *Judal is cool to...just Hakuryuu being A LOT more interesting.


i lol'd             **


----------



## Koori (Sep 13, 2013)

And guess what?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugo-kun briefly appears and talks to Titus 

The battle ends and Mogamett is sent to the Ruck. The medium finally vanishes.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 13, 2013)

Koori said:


> And guess what?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's a tad-early for raw scans to be out.


----------



## Rai (Sep 13, 2013)

Magi - Labyrinth of Magic 197 translation:

like he did against Nodt


----------



## Impact (Sep 13, 2013)

Chapter seems hmmm


----------



## aegon (Sep 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It's a tad-early for raw scans to be out.



the private raws are a day earlier this week. And the spoiler is true.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

I found the page.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2013)

So they're just gonna try again some other time


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So they're just gonna try again some other time



Villainy at it's finest


----------



## Porcelainpot (Sep 15, 2013)

Best chapter of Magi in a while, at least with the right music in the background.
Magi does chapters like these so much better than action chapters.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2013)

So now that a Magi is gonna leave the world, will there be a new one born immediately? Not like it'd matter much since it'd be an infant, but still...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2013)

I would have gotten away with it if it wasn't for those meddling kids, and that dog too!
Oh lord . Also, it seems pretty much a given that the final "core" will be Hakuryuu.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2013)

So, what did Hakuryuu and Judal come for again? That was hardly explained in this chapter. Maybe in the next chapter...


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 15, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> So, what did Hakuryuu and Judal come for again? That was hardly explained in this chapter. Maybe in the next chapter...



I think they literally just went there to see what everyone was doing. Like there was a lot of black shit in the sky and alot of extreme magicks and shit. I'd be type offended if nobody invited me shit like that


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm guessing Titus will return as the new magi.

I like that there was foreshadowing to the fight against Sinbad but other than that I really hated most of this partial arc.

Is it me or is the art looking real bad these days?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2013)

The Magi system is so fucked up right now, I don't even know if another one will be reborn until a few more of the ones we already have get killed. Either way, unless there's like a 15 year time skip I doubt another one being born will even be relevant.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So now that a Magi is gonna leave the world, will there be a new one born immediately? Not like it'd matter much since it'd be an infant, but still...



I believe so... A new Magi should be born immediately


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll accept this ending... for now.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't even know why Judar and Hakuryuu showed up.  I would have preferred to think that whatever it was they were doing was so important that the end of the world didn't matter to them.  Instead they simply watched and did nothing.  Them being shown makes as much sense as Gyokouen revealing that she is a Magi and will face Aladdin in personal combat.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 16, 2013)

the biggest fuck you to Sinbad from Mogamet


----------



## ironherc (Sep 19, 2013)

finally after a while we can now move on to a new arc. I'll probably re-read it again after the next chapter comes up.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 19, 2013)

Sinbad Adventures is back as a bi-weekly webcomic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 22, 2013)

Ch. 198 is out now.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2013)

Kouen... what a bitch


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 22, 2013)

I wonder what is in store for the next arc.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 23, 2013)

Hakuryuu 

And lolKouen actually gonna take Aladdin


----------



## Aldric (Sep 23, 2013)

that was a great chapter

I guess a Kou empire arc is coming next


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 23, 2013)

I think Judal will become the final Medium.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2013)

I think you mean Hakuryuu.
Judal will be FV though it's true.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 23, 2013)

Titus is the new Magi good fucking game.


----------



## Roman (Sep 23, 2013)

Judal's definitely gonna screw everyone in the Kou empire over when the time comes. Even Hakuryuu, who's sadly shaping up to be more and more of a Sasuke type character than I would've liked. But that being said, this is a good conclusion for the war arc and it was marvelously done. Good to see Titus is back too


----------



## Aldric (Sep 23, 2013)

Hakuryuu has been a "Sasuke type" character since the beginning if by "Sasuke type" you mean being defined by revenge 

The comparison ends here though or else you could also argue Morgiana is a "Sakura type" and Alibaba a "Naruto type" and we all know the characters couldn't be more different (for starters the Magi guys don't suck)


----------



## Roman (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm not extending those definitions to any other characters. Don't get me wrong, I think all of them, including Hakuryuu, are leagues better than Naruto characters. It just seems a bit disappointing that Haku would leave everyone and focus purely on his vengeance for no real reason than the idea that he won't become strong enough if he goes with them. Very similar to Sasuke if you think about it.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't think it's as simple as "he left them because he thought he wouldn't become strong enough"

He left because he wanted to make progress towards his goal of plunging the Kou empire into a civil war, he still tried to get Aladdin's help and to bring Morgiana with him but obviously it didn't work out 

Then of course getting his shit ruined by his mother pushed him farther into that dark path but that still was done far more convincingly than in nardo


----------



## Imagine (Sep 23, 2013)

That opportunist Sinbad.  And Kouen doing shit out of spite.  So glad Magi's comedy is still there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2013)

what a great closer for this arc. This chapter was fucking amazing. Well done Ohtaka


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2013)

She should get someone to draw her action chapters and going with the good work when it comes to this kinda chapters.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 23, 2013)

^It's not like comics where you can do that. 


Okay, at least we get a nice ending for Titus who now sports hair almost any girl would envy for xD. I can't wait to see what new arc is going to be about.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2013)

I know, but it would be cool if she gets an assistant that draws similar to her and knows how battles should be.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 24, 2013)

But then he/she would have to get some credit for it also. But I know what you mean, her action scenes are too ambitious for her still.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nLXV2yzUCbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Sep 25, 2013)

It just had to be on the 3DS, didn't it?


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Sep 29, 2013)

trans of 199 3
Dat alibaba.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 29, 2013)

Well that was unexpected... ._.

Maybe we'll get to learn about some of Alibaba's time in Reim now?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2013)

King of hoes. Alibaba.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 29, 2013)

rofl oh boy

l'm sure it's just him trying to brag and still being a turbo virgin


----------



## Koori (Sep 29, 2013)

I saw this coming from a mile, so much time spent there could not end without any interesting developments. Alibaba, you're the man


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 29, 2013)

Alibaba. What a pimp .


----------



## ephemerals (Sep 29, 2013)

He?s a 19 year old boy who spent months training in close quarters with Toto, something was bound to happen

Poor Morgiana, tho'


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> Well that was unexpected... ._.
> 
> Maybe we'll get to learn about some of Alibaba's time in Reim now?



Hopefully but seriously this is probably the first spoiler I ever liked 

I know one thing sparks are about to fly if mor is present.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 29, 2013)

Alibaba made a wise choice. Why would he pick Morg who is probably a used good?


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> Alibaba made a wise choice. Why would he pick Morg who is probably a used good?



Was there a point you used the word "probably"

come now no one here is going to by she's a virgin.


----------



## Cflip12 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hang in there Mor 

Maybe she should of took up Hakuryuu's offer, probably could of stopped him from going crazy/crazier (likely not).


----------



## Aldric (Sep 29, 2013)

haha pairing fangirls are flipping their shit on tumblr

it'll probably just end up being another joke at alibaba's expense anyway


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Aldric said:


> haha pairing fangirls are flipping their shit on tumblr
> 
> it'll probably just end up being another joke at alibaba's expense anyway



That,  or she's really evil and trying to get close to him to get to Aladdin I swear I can see this kind of cheap plot being played as a short mini arc before the summit at Kou.....


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2013)

Alibaba finally becoming a man among men who has a gf?

I need to see the scan noooooow.

lol, this will get funny next chapter


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 29, 2013)

At least Morgiana still has Hakuryuu


----------



## Aldric (Sep 29, 2013)

nah Toto being evil would be idiotic

As I said it's probably some sort of goofy misunderstanding like when everyone thought Sinbad banged Kougyoku

Everytime Alibaba seems "cool" it always ends up with him being the butt of a million jokes

Like that scene in Reim where he's lighting a cigar like Kassim and Toto is fangirling about him and then he ruins it by choking on the smoke hahaha


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> At least Morgiana still has Hakuryuu


 **


----------



## Aldric (Sep 29, 2013)

sasuke avatar


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2013)

What about elizabeth?


----------



## Aldric (Sep 29, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> What about elizabeth?



the toto thing is a misunderstanding and his real girlfriend is elizabeth


----------



## Koori (Sep 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Things is this time Alibaba himself doesn't deny anything and admits to everybody that yes, Toto is his girlfriend.

Lol @ anyone who thought Alibaba spent his time in Reim only training his ass, dude knows his priorities 

He and Toto probably sparred with each other every day, and it eventually came to this


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Elizabeth appearing next chapter confirmed.


----------



## Koori (Sep 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now Alibaba has gotten himself a girlfriend, his nights in the cabaret have ended. Not that this is a bad thing anyway.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

Poor Elizabeth.


----------



## Koori (Sep 29, 2013)

You guys don't know to use spoiler tags, right?


----------



## Aldric (Sep 29, 2013)

{spioler]alibaba gets a girlfriend and its not morgiannna {/soiplers}

NOOOOO MY OTP ASFLGHDGHLDFLSKFD MY FEELS *spams gifs of actors from popular shows engaging in histrionics*


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 29, 2013)

chapter
intercept his attacks


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh wow.. No Alibaba x Mor? the fuck? lol... Ohtaka!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2013)

What kind of garbage chapter was this????  That was as bad as anything I have ever read.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 29, 2013)

Shippers Status - Butt Blasted


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> What kind of garbage chapter was this????  That was as bad as anything I have ever read.



Let it go. Toto is the future Queen...


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 29, 2013)

Feeling sorry for Morgina.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 29, 2013)

nice chapter

I'm kind of wary about this devolving into some love triangle clusterfuck though


----------



## ~Howling~ (Sep 29, 2013)

A nice set-up.
This'll rustle so many shipper's hearts


----------



## Mys??lf (Sep 29, 2013)

best chapter ...... if you ship Alibaba x Toto , that is


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Sep 29, 2013)

lol did not see that ship. Couldnt really remember who toto was.


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> What kind of garbage chapter was this????  That was as bad as anything I have ever read.



Its just a set up chapter calm down dude.

chapter was enjoyable wish I could say the same to mor expression


----------



## Koori (Sep 29, 2013)

Has the temperature suddenly dropped?


----------



## Cflip12 (Sep 29, 2013)

Not a bad choice tbh, sorry Mor... maybe if you were more grown...





pek

How could any man say no...

Enjoyable Chapter.


----------



## Magician (Sep 29, 2013)

Dat Pimpin' Alibaba.

>Young adolescent boy
>hormones
>titties vs no titties

I mean I really can't blame the guy.


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Cflip12 said:


> Not a bad choice tbh, sorry Mor... maybe if you were more grown...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone knew alibaba liked big breasts so this shouldn't have been that much of surprise when they spent a couple of months together .


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2013)

Morgiana indeed seems shocked....

But until proven wrong right now Alibaba is THA MAN.


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Morgiana indeed seems shocked....
> 
> But until proven wrong right now Alibaba is THA MAN.



>Implying he wasn't the man before all this


----------



## Koori (Sep 29, 2013)

Mor didn't come with Hakuryuu and now this.

I tell you guys, this is Karma, and it's a bitch!


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 29, 2013)

That what happens when you reject Prince Uchiha Zuko


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

^What you mean  come with Hakuryuu?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2013)

We still don't know whether or not Alibaba became a man yet albeit he is definitely THA MAN


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 29, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> What about elizabeth?



I had to google who Elizabeth was... I don't know what I expected.

Also poor Mor. She was pretty non existent through out the last arc, and when she finally showed up, she really didn't do anything. And now this. Still this chapter was better than the whole last arc


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> ^What you mean  come with Hakuryuu?



Hak liked her and let her know and so asked her to come along with him on his journey of REVENGE!!. But she rejected him and now she find out that Alibaba fugged a bitch.



I also finally realized what I didn't like about this series. The art mainly. Why? A lot of things look like they are QUALITY stills from anime.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2013)

Mor vs Toto next chapter


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Hak liked her and let her know and so asked her to come along with him on his journey of REVENGE!!. But she rejected him and now she find out that Alibaba fugged a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally realized what I didn't like about this series. The art mainly. Why? A lot of things look like they are QUALITY stills from anime.



Ah that part 

thanks, had trouble remembering that particular part where he asked moe to come with him and be his wife.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Another mini time skip in this series. 2 months correct?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> >Implying he wasn't the man before all this



Of course, before he was in the way to be a man. With this development regardless if he did her or not, he already becam THA MAN.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 29, 2013)

Alibaba for pimp of the week


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

I am pretty sure it's all misunderstood next chapter and he really fugged Elizabeth and Toto happened to walk in on him.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2013)

They all just mad that now its masrurxmor confirmed


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Of course, before he was in the way to be a man. With this development regardless if he did her or not, he already becam THA MAN.



Oh he became THA MAN dat alibaba pimping


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2013)

Fuck yeah, Toto, Quality choice, right there. I knew I could count on my man Alibaba to be awesome. 
Though it really felt weird seeing this shy highschool girlfriend talk in Magi.


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 29, 2013)

^2 months for the summit between Sinbad and Kouen you mean?Yes, two months.

Ah the tumblr reaction.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have to say, this is a nice shake up. I didn't expect this at all..


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Tumblr reactions too good.


----------



## Cflip12 (Sep 29, 2013)

Mor should of confessed her feelings earlier...

Tbh I'm betting Toto is the one who made the 1st move.


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Shippers being pissed over such an obvious development


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well in the end. We all have to accept Queen Toto


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 29, 2013)

Alimor shippers reaction


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Tumblr reactions too good.


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well in the end. We all have to accept Queen Toto



I have no problem with this


----------



## Roman (Sep 29, 2013)

ALIBABA YOU SON OF A B**** I'VE BEEN SHIPPING YOU WITH MOR FOR OVER A YEAR, PRACTICALLY SINCE I STARTED READING MAGI, AND THIS IS HOW YOU REPAY MY TRUST! YOU A&?*"%^ I HOPE MOR KILLS YOU AND BURNS YOU IN A FIRE!!!!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2013)

Man, this chapter and fans reactions just made my day


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

People just can't handle the news it seems


----------



## Roman (Sep 29, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> People just can't handle the news it seems



I'VE BEEN SHIPPING THEM SINCE I STARTED READING MAGI OVER A YEAR AGO! THIS DEVELOPMENT RUINS ALL. MY. PLANS.


----------



## Koori (Sep 29, 2013)

Everybody check Batoto, you're going to laugh your asses off


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry, not like your plans matter to Ohtaka


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 29, 2013)

Freedan said:


> ALIBABA YOU SON OF A B**** I'VE BEEN SHIPPING YOU WITH MOR FOR OVER A YEAR, PRACTICALLY SINCE I STARTED READING MAGI, AND THIS IS HOW YOU REPAY MY TRUST! YOU A&?*"%^ I HOPE MOR KILLS YOU AND BURNS YOU IN A FIRE!!!!!



[YOUTUBE]ygr5AHufBN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I'VE BEEN SHIPPING THEM SINCE I STARTED READING MAGI OVER A YEAR AGO! THIS DEVELOPMENT RUINS ALL. MY. PLANS.



Must've been hard on you Freedan man, but who to say what ll happens next chapter it could be one big joke or he completely serious and your plans are really screwed.  

Well we'll just have to wait.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Koori said:


> Everybody check Batoto, you're going to laugh your asses off



where? Magi forum is dead in there


----------



## Roman (Sep 29, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Must've been hard on you Freedan man, but who to say what ll happens next chapter it could be one big joke or he completely serious and your plans are really screwed.
> 
> Well we'll just have to wait.



THIS HAD BETTER BE A HUGE JOKE OR I'M GOING TO JAPAN AND GO TREVOR PHILIPS ON OHTAKA.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2013)

lolshippers


----------



## Roman (Sep 29, 2013)

THAT WAS THE ONLY SHIP I WAS EVER ACTUALLY SERIOUS ABOUT


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 29, 2013)

Lol at all the rage.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Sep 29, 2013)

This truly is delightful.


----------



## Koori (Sep 29, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> where? Magi forum is dead in there



The section below the main page, where the commentaries can be found.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh great, now ToTo has the death flag. I'll be generous and give her a year to live.
ToTo we hardly knew you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Koori said:


> The section below the main page, where the commentaries can be found.



I see it now...........


----------



## Aldric (Sep 29, 2013)

is this guy seriously having a meltdown or is this satire

I can't even tell anymore


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Oh great, now ToTo has the death flag. I'll be generous and give her a year to live.
> ToTo we hardly knew you.



death flag? how so? explain


----------



## Koori (Sep 29, 2013)

Death flag, you say? Yeah, riiiiiiight. What do you think this is, Shingeki no Kyojin?


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

^  I think so


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

He reads too much ToG


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> death flag? how so? explain



Set her up for drama, kill her off, then Mor comes into the picture.
That is my foresight.


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

That sounds like bleach to me.


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 29, 2013)

Alibaba has a girlfriend.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 29, 2013)

he sure does seem to like them big


----------



## Koori (Sep 29, 2013)

For those who don't know, Alibaba is 18 while Toto is 20 (and almost 19 and 21 according to the timeline)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2013)

wait wasn?t alibaba 18 when he met Aladdin?


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> he sure does seem to like them big



The guy knows what he wants on a woman


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 29, 2013)

Alibaba u couldn't just wait for Mor so you could get your dick wet. Now Toto is going to be killed off

Thanks Alibaba


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 29, 2013)

I did not see that coming. O_O


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

No one's dying except alibaba when mor loses it


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2013)

But srsly I doubt Mor is gonna go apeshit. She will be pissed and all that romantic hate but Toto is going to become friends with Mor(after all dat hate and tension). Then Toto will die and leave Alibaba in Mor's care. Cliche shit indeed


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

inb4 morg fugged the wizard.


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 29, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> No one's dying except alibaba when mor loses it


Yeah,he is screwed when she loses her shit.


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> But srsly I doubt Mor is gonna go apeshit. She will be pissed and all that romantic hate but Toto is going to become friends with Mor(after all dat hate and tension). Then Toto will die and leave Alibaba in Mor's care. Cliche shit indeed



Don't go ruining the plot man


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2013)

Or Mor could die  and accept that Alibaba is well under Toto?s care, departing without worries


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 29, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Or Mor could die  and accept that Alibaba is well under Toto?s care, departing without worries



Is this post your suicide note


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2013)

It would be if I could die


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

In before Morg becomes a villain with Hakuryuu.
A perfect antagonistic trifecta, time to join the select few.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

That would be horrible writing


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Depends on the way its done really. 

I don't think the author could pull it off.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 29, 2013)

ALIBABA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Shozan (Sep 29, 2013)

I think Sinbad's town and Sinbad himself are a perfect choice for FV and a target of depravation.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 29, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Or Mor could die  and accept that Alibaba is well under Toto?s care, departing without worries





WAD said:


> In before Morg becomes a villain with Hakuryuu.
> A perfect antagonistic trifecta, time to join the select few.



stahp.....please.... just stahp


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 29, 2013)

Imagine said:


> ALIBABA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!



lelimagine


----------



## Imagine (Sep 29, 2013)

I hope Morgiana kicks Toto in the face.


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 29, 2013)

^ Did you notice how Mor touches her necklace?

Right in the feels.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Morg dies alone hoping that Alibaba stays happy.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 29, 2013)

c'mon, do you think the author is so shallow to actually pull that?


----------



## aegon (Sep 29, 2013)

Drawing Chalk said:


> ^ Did you notice how Mor touches her necklace?
> 
> Right in the feels.



I think she felt her heart fall and she is touching there just to be sure that it is still there...


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 30, 2013)

What's the big deal? Who said a king must have a single wife?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2013)

Imagine said:


> I hope Morgiana kicks Toto in the face.





lelImagine


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 30, 2013)

You are not a *KING* unless you have a harem.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 30, 2013)

Toto has tits.

Morgiana never stood a chance.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2013)

Alibaba doesn't seem to be the type to like a harem though


----------



## Impact (Sep 30, 2013)

Drawing Chalk said:


> ^ Did you notice how Mor touches her necklace?
> 
> Right in the feels.





aegon said:


> I think she felt her heart fall and she is touching there just to be sure that it is still there...



Damn after rereading it I just noticed that, kinda feel sorry for her now 



Zidane said:


> Alibaba doesn't seem to be the type to like a harem though



are you serious


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not that far in Magi right now so he doesn't strike me as that kind of guy 

Also I'm here mostly to rustle Imagine


----------



## Impact (Sep 30, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I'm not that far in Magi right now so he doesn't strike me as that kind of guy
> 
> Also I'm here mostly to rustle Imagine



Figures, you'll learn soon enough 

Also continue to rustle Imagine he deserves the rustles


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2013)

Will do Croc


----------



## Imagine (Sep 30, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I'm not that far in Magi right now so he doesn't strike me as that kind of guy
> 
> Also I'm here mostly to rustle Imagine





♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Figures, you'll learn soon enough
> 
> Also continue to rustle Imagine he deserves the rustles


Gtfo.


----------



## Impact (Sep 30, 2013)

Rustled imagine accomplished


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2013)

lelImagine


----------



## Drakor (Sep 30, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I think Sinbad's town and Sinbad himself are a perfect choice for FV and a target of depravation.


Agreed, hell Sindria even looks similar to Alma Toran down to the outright cheerful citizenry for their king


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 30, 2013)

So, how are things on the shipping side of the community today?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 30, 2013)

Love all the reactions in here

I still am not 100% this is what we think it is...it's not like Alibaba hasn't been trolled before, so I'll wait with calling him a pimp for another week.


----------



## Roman (Sep 30, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> So, how are things on the shipping side of the community today?



I still don't know if I'm willing to accept this turn of events T_T


----------



## Wrath (Sep 30, 2013)

The characters in this chapter... are they going to be members of Alibaba's Household?


----------



## The End (Sep 30, 2013)

Alibabas girlfriend is gonna end up being part of Al-Thamen


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Zidane said:


>



from where is this from? lol


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2013)

Dunno from where he got it though when I looked for Toto pics in google it appeared immediately


----------



## Koori (Sep 30, 2013)

To be honest I saw this kind of development coming, because I read the 1001 Nights and found out how the relationship between Alibaba and Mor ended up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the end Mor married Alibaba's son.


----------



## Onihikage (Sep 30, 2013)

^ Alibaba in that story was old enough to have a son Mor's age, so that's bananas here.

Alibaba could be misinterpreting their relationship. If not, the relationship might not last. If it does, Morgiana could move on and find someone else. Anything could happen.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 30, 2013)

This sucks for morgiana really. But the manga has still a long way to go so anything can happen.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2013)

In case you're wondering, I merely think it's a nice diversion from the end of the manga which is still due for another 5-6 months.


----------



## Impact (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh looks whose back.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 1, 2013)

In twenty chapters or so?

Damn trolls......


Toto is obviously a distraction (if he is actually with her). Kougyoku is more likely to end up in a relationship with him and Morgiana is his end queen without a doubt.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> In case you're wondering, I merely think it's a nice diversion from the end of the manga which is still due for another 5-6 months.


----------



## Koori (Oct 1, 2013)

First it was at the end of Magnostadt arc, now is in 5 months. What's next? Trolling won't do you any good.

And I feel sorry for Mor, but Alibaba isn't to be blamed, he never had any attraction towards her.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 1, 2013)

Ohtaka please
You just made the shippers mad 



Wesley said:


> In case you're wondering, I merely think it's a nice diversion from the end of the manga which is still due for another 5-6 months.




Cool story, bro


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Oct 4, 2013)

Dat Alibaba again.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 4, 2013)

Sexy            .


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 4, 2013)

He looks much better in color.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 5, 2013)

rofl what did I tell you

every time alibaba

every fucking time


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Oh Alibaby, your shippers might've already all killed themselves.


----------



## Koori (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 5, 2013)

Holy shit @Alibaba


----------



## Cflip12 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Translation for 200
> 
> Link removed




*Spoiler*: __ 






This fucking guy, Alibaba.. just keeps on racking up L's.

Rejoice Shippers


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 5, 2013)

I knew something like this would happen.

Oh, Alibaba, never change


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't want to click the spoilers lol


----------



## Impact (Oct 5, 2013)

My god I want the chapter now


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 5, 2013)

Alibaba, i didn?t read this to expect my boy to be like this


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2013)

Magi 200 and Sinbad ch. 11 is out now.

Edit: Two week break.


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2013)

alibaba he's got poor luck with ladies. always gets the tall muscle ladies instead of the skin pretty ones


----------



## Magician (Oct 6, 2013)

Poor Alibaba.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 6, 2013)

My fucking sides.  I needed this.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 6, 2013)

Alibaba, you disappoint....

The shipping community must be rejoicing.


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Oct 6, 2013)

Drawing Chalk said:


> Alibaba has a girlfriend.




Poor Alibaba


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2013)

Alibaba


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh man, that just happened.


----------



## Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

I feel for my bro ali


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

Is the shipping saved?



how's tumblr and others reacting?


----------



## Cflip12 (Oct 6, 2013)

Dead @ this chapter. 

This Alibaba moment was brought to you by the letter L.

A 2 week break?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ohtaka is a damn troll


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah the two weeks break is in order to heal Alibaba's broken heart. "Ohtaka" says


----------



## Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ohtaka is a damn troll



The funny kind which I love


----------



## Wrath (Oct 6, 2013)

I was hoping that Garda was a member of Alibaba's household by now.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 6, 2013)

The anime is back for season 2.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 6, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Alibaba (Oct 6, 2013)

I sure know how to pick em


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok. 

I....

I just.......

So many lulz.


----------



## ironherc (Oct 6, 2013)

This chapter was hilarious, all this was surprisingly expected from someone like alibaba. The shipping community will be able to sleep peacefully tonight.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2013)

"Two week break for Magi to heal Alibaba's broken heart"...


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 6, 2013)

Goddamn...

I've heard of ice cold before but this chapter was brutal.  



> Alibaba is dating...an ape lady???




I think morgiana is getting some second thoughts after this.


----------



## convict (Oct 6, 2013)

Chapter was hilarious. Reminded me why Magi is more than it's intricate world. The characters are also part of the reason why it is in the top 5 off my pull list.


----------



## mmzrmx (Oct 6, 2013)

What a manly hug


----------



## tupadre97 (Oct 6, 2013)

Wtf did I just read


----------



## Shozan (Oct 6, 2013)

Alibaba a fucking Zoophilic


----------



## Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Wtf did I just read



Trolling the shippers like freedan


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2013)

ironherc said:


> This chapter was hilarious, all this was surprisingly expected from someone like alibaba. *The shipping community will be able to sleep peacefully tonight*.


 they are going to.... no more "Alibaba go to hell" or "Alibaba you damn player"


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 7, 2013)

Goddamn this was a beautiful chapter


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2013)

Alibaba....you see what being a good guy and respect animal life did to you? You could have become the man among men everyone wants you to be but seems like you?re still in the path my boy.


----------



## Roman (Oct 7, 2013)

There is still hope.


----------



## Alibaba (Oct 7, 2013)

you doubted the author shame on you.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you, based Ohtaka. Take as many breaks as you need.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 7, 2013)

Lel Imagine, your lucky your ship was saved...for now


----------



## Imagine (Oct 7, 2013)

The OTP will not be broken.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 7, 2013)

Just you wait Imagine 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



It will sink


----------



## Imagine (Oct 7, 2013)

Only if Garda finds out.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 7, 2013)

Imagine said:


> The OTP will not be broken.



in time, Imagine...


in time...


----------



## Imagine (Oct 7, 2013)

That feel when your dreams weren't stepped on.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 7, 2013)

Reality will soon crush it Imagine.

So stop being terrible :ignoramus


----------



## Roman (Oct 7, 2013)

Imagine said:


> That feel when your dreams weren't stepped on.



You and me both, friend. You and me both.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 7, 2013)

Welcome back, Alibaba and Morgiana!  Welcome back!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Thank you, based Ohtaka. Take as many breaks as you need.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 7, 2013)

I couldn't stop fucking laughing. 
Awesome, simply awesome.


----------



## Impact (Oct 7, 2013)

Hopefully this two break will restore alibaba broken heart and his ships too


----------



## Roman (Oct 7, 2013)

In hindsight, I suppose I should've seen this coming considering Alibaba is just the type to make up stories like this


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 7, 2013)

We all got trolled by the author, except me


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2013)

Then why did you say WE ALL?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 7, 2013)

10/10.

Chapter was hilarious.


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2013)

I honestly didn't think it was that funny... 

Kind of disappointed by this chapter honestly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have to say that Alibaba has great friends. That hug!!!


----------



## Impact (Oct 7, 2013)

"Dat face of a man" they didn't need to hear anymore from him to understand his feelings 

those are true bros


----------



## Mio (Oct 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> I honestly didn't think it was that funny...
> 
> Kind of disappointed by this chapter honestly.


I thought I was the only one who thought this. Glad it's not the case.

I saw this as an opportunity to get some kind of drama, between the main characters, and also as development for Morgiana's character.

Instead it's all some boring troll.

zzz


----------



## tupadre97 (Oct 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> I honestly didn't think it was that funny...
> 
> Kind of disappointed by this chapter honestly.



Yea it was kinda bs


----------



## tupadre97 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mio said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought this. Glad it's not the case.
> 
> I saw this as an opportunity to get some kind of drama, between the main characters, and also as development for Morgiana's character.
> 
> ...



yep **


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)

guys!! what I just got.


----------



## Onihikage (Oct 7, 2013)

YOU MAGNIFICENT SON OF A BITCH /dies


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Onihikage said:


> YOU MAGNIFICENT SON OF A BITCH /dies





I am so glad that I was close by to Barnes & Noble.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 7, 2013)

I feel trolled... but in a good way.


----------



## Impact (Oct 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 man gimme one


----------



## aegon (Oct 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> guys!! what I just got.



huh, so what?


----------



## Impact (Oct 7, 2013)

Guys, guys stop showing off 

Unless you send me a copy


----------



## Onihikage (Oct 8, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Guys, guys stop showing off
> 
> Unless you send me a copy



What he said :33


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 27, 2013)

New chapter is out. Start reading...


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> New chapter is out. Start reading...



Bro, provide a link.

201


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2013)

back to Baldadd, we go...


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2013)

I wish the art looked as good as the volume covers.


----------



## Rax (Oct 27, 2013)

We all do, OS.


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 27, 2013)

Is Alibaba building a group of thieves or something. Damn, and I thought him and Morg were going to hook up with no interference
Well great chapter


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 27, 2013)

The summits going to be interesting.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 27, 2013)

Kouen up to some old tricks. The Sinbad vs Kouen showdown is inevitable.


----------



## Impact (Oct 27, 2013)

Will definitely read later.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 28, 2013)

I just started reading this Manga~! :33

Last chapter looks promising for the next arc. Balbaad arc part 2


----------



## ironherc (Oct 29, 2013)

It's great that we are going to have a story focusing on alibaba and morgiana after aladdin got lots of solo time on the previous one.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 29, 2013)

If the manga weren't ending in half a year, I'd say I'm looking forward to not seeing Aladdin for a couple years.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Magi ending in 6 months and so? Ohtaka laughs!


----------



## Impact (Oct 29, 2013)

It'll be nice seeing an arc with just Mor and alibaba and others.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> If the manga weren't ending in half a year, I'd say I'm looking forward to not seeing Aladdin for a couple years.



Wesley...


----------



## Impact (Oct 29, 2013)

Wesley just talking out of his ass again.

Nothing new


----------



## ironherc (Oct 30, 2013)

Wesley said:


> If the manga weren't ending in half a year, I'd say I'm looking forward to not seeing Aladdin for a couple years.



 
And you know this because?


----------



## Koori (Nov 1, 2013)

combined might could wipe out the Gotei

  I would hate being Alibaba.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2013)

pffff hahahah!!! poor dude, it?s oe blow after another


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 1, 2013)

It never ends


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 2, 2013)

Well damn.
I guarantee this Arc will be better than the Aladdin arc.
Cus Alibaba > Everyone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Chapter is out: third panel to the left


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Nov 3, 2013)

That ending.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Nov 3, 2013)

Would not have guessed Olba and Toto would become Amon's household vessel.

Alibaba getting trolled nonstop. Ass must be sore.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 3, 2013)

Alibaba can't catch a break


----------



## OS (Nov 3, 2013)

This pic sums up alibabas life


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 3, 2013)

What's the point of delaying Morgiana and Alibaba at this point?


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Nov 3, 2013)

Wait... Did Olba and Toto become household vessels without Alibaba's involvement?


----------



## OS (Nov 3, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> What's the point of delaying Morgiana and Alibaba at this point?



To troll the shippers.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2013)

lol, by the end he will have a whole army of household vessels and he won?t know how the heck it happened.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2013)

Quiz answer:

Forever alone


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Quiz answer:
> 
> Forever alone



There's always this hot piece of ass:


----------



## Imagine (Nov 3, 2013)

The Alibaba army grows.


----------



## Rax (Nov 3, 2013)

Alibaba is so much more fun to read about than Aladdin


----------



## Morglay (Nov 3, 2013)

Fuck me that was epic! Alibaba is the greatest character of this series. 

Quiz answer: Right in the feels.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 3, 2013)

Olba and toto so cute! But it's not gonna work. Toto is way taller than Olba.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 3, 2013)

Quiz answer: Jimmies Rustled


----------



## manidk (Nov 3, 2013)

Quiz Answer:

>tfw no gf


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 3, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> What's the point of delaying Morgiana and Alibaba at this point?



Because Kougyoku is the only answer for Alibaba.


----------



## Roman (Nov 4, 2013)

^ No. No. Morgiana is the only answer 

Alibaba is worried he might not be able to do anything for Balbadd but I get the feeling there's going to be a LOT of crap that needs to be done due to the Kou empire neglecting it or even abusing its natives after Alibaba and the rest of them left.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 4, 2013)

Poor Alibaba.. The soul needs a break. lol


----------



## ironherc (Nov 4, 2013)

More household vessels for alibaba? i think it will work well for him for this story-arc. I'm just glad we don't have to wait 2 weeks for alibaba's soul to heal again after another one of those


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 4, 2013)

Man alibaba is so much fun,i'm expecting so much of whats coming now... It has now good humor,good powers,good characters,i will not let my hopes up but i believe it can get better and better


----------



## Saphira (Nov 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _203 spoilers_ 



 Is this for real?


----------



## Impact (Nov 9, 2013)

Saphira said:


> *Spoiler*: _203 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for real?



*Spoiler*: __ 




The author is such a troll I won't fall for this trap


----------



## Aldric (Nov 9, 2013)

that happend way too fast and perfectly

which means it'll probably end in disaster for alibaba


----------



## Impact (Nov 9, 2013)

Nothing ever works out well with alibaba so this is no different


----------



## Saphira (Nov 9, 2013)

Exactly. It's way too early in the story for this to actually happen, so...the author is most likely trolling. I already feel sorry for Alibaba


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 9, 2013)

Time to troll the poor boy...it?s funny how he gets carried away by every single little thing. Easily tricked Alibaba my boy.


----------



## Impact (Nov 9, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Time to troll the poor boy...it?s funny how he gets carried away by every single little thing. Easily tricked Alibaba my boy.



One of the reasons why he's my favorite


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 9, 2013)

If the author actually follows through then I commend them.
Very tired of dragged out shipping, would be nice to see a manga progress with relationships already established and the characters juggling that instead of that fucking unrequited stage that lasts till the end of a manga. There is more than enough you can do with that, then beating the same old tirade but I doubt it and it'll probably be a troll set up by the author who would just make these last four chapters near wasted panels outside of the household.

tl;dr Do it.

That being said this manga is infinitely better when Alibaba is at the helm over Aladdin.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 11, 2013)

It fucking happened.

1


----------



## Reyes (Nov 11, 2013)

Turns out to be a dream


----------



## X-Drake (Nov 11, 2013)

Had me laughing the whole chapter...lmaooo this author is awesome....and then drawings <3


----------



## Imagine (Nov 11, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Turns out to be a dream


----------



## Reyes (Nov 11, 2013)

Why not, the author apparently loves to fuck around with Alibaba and the fanbase


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh God,all of those faces and inner thoughts, alibaba is awesome and gross.... awesomely gross. 

Ohtaka must have something in mind to troll him really hard if this shit is going so well.


----------



## leokiko (Nov 11, 2013)

ROFL.

Not sure Morgianna saw that as a confession though.


----------



## belkrax (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh my god i never laughed at something so much. 

"SERIOUSLY?" had me with tears on my eyes.

And the "confession" was kinda cute. But the author is an epic troll so i dont think they?ll become a couple... not now at least.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 11, 2013)

I was kind of happy at the start of the chapter.

Not many shounen main character get to actually be involved in a relationship. I can understand how the author would choose to have it happen after the character realizes he is jealous of other around him and have the whole thing as a kind of a cute gag.

Then I actually read to the end...............................

Alibaba is just having a misunderstanding with Morgiana.

goddamn this series....................................................


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh. 

ALibaba is so lucky


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Will Alibaba finally bang the savage hoe?
Will they get to their destination safely?
Find out next time on Dragon Ball G.T.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Also expectation vs reality


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 11, 2013)

Alibaba bout to murda teh puss.
babynames.com


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Alibaba's to big of a puss to do it. But that's why we love him.


----------



## Magician (Nov 11, 2013)

fucking love this series.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 11, 2013)

IT IS A TRAP

THERE MUST BE A CATCH TO THIS.

EVEN STILL, I WANT TO BELIEVE.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Nov 11, 2013)

To quote from Star Wars, "I have a bad feeling about this."


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, can't believe something like that actually happened (so soon). Great chapter, now awaiting how it backfires on Alibaba next chapter.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 11, 2013)

> THERE MUST BE A CATCH TO THIS.



Morgiana was not confessing her love to him.

She was asking if she would be able to be part of his little fighting group  even after he becomes big.

He simply replied that she could.

Despite both of them having feeling for each other what should have been said wasn't actually said.


----------



## Impact (Nov 11, 2013)

This whole chapter fucking lol :rofl

the author certainly knows how to make a funny ass chapter with alibaba


----------



## Rax (Nov 11, 2013)

I fucking swear to God if this is some trick...

There might be one dead Mangaka...


----------



## Onihikage (Nov 11, 2013)

No matter what happens, I know I laughed my ass off 

I'm expecting our boy to screw it up, though


----------



## Rax (Nov 11, 2013)

They better become an item


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Can't tell if troll or not, w/e I'm going with it! These past couple chapters have been simply amazing.


----------



## Onihikage (Nov 11, 2013)

I am just constantly thinking now of that time when Alibaba got in a really awkward situation in his room, and Mor walked in on it. Ohtaka has been demonstrating his mastery of trolling, especially in these last few chapters, so I'm sure those will continue (even as I ship this nonsense )


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 11, 2013)

Chapter was hilarious

Alibaba you poor poor bastard. No way this is gonna go his way

Toto and Olba barely   got together last chapter and they already started to annoy me this chapter, Alibaba needs to bitchslap them


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 11, 2013)

This chapter is bullshit.
Alibaba belongs with Kougyoku. Not Morgianna.


----------



## Koori (Nov 11, 2013)

After reading this chapter I can't wait for the next time Hakuryuu appears


----------



## Morglay (Nov 11, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> This chapter is bullshit.
> Alibaba belongs with Kougyoku. Not Morgianna.





Edit: Obviously messages were misinterpreted. Next chapter will hopefully involve Alibaba being all clingy with Morg and being all... What?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ohtaka has to be trolling. lol


----------



## Stannis (Nov 11, 2013)

haters gonna hate


----------



## Araragi (Nov 11, 2013)

What the actual fuck.


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 11, 2013)

alibaba you fucked up. 
The conquest isn't over! He should have straight up said "Morgianna I want you to be my main bitch"


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ohtaka has to be trolling. lol





i hope this pairing stays but god that whole confession was hilarious and a bit genuine at the same time


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ohtaka handles comedy very well. Hilarious chapter.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Nov 11, 2013)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should be Mor carrying Baba smh


----------



## Morglay (Nov 11, 2013)

OmniOmega said:


> alibaba you fucked up.
> The conquest isn't over! He should have straight up said "Morgianna I want you to be my main bitch"



She would appreciate being told like this.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 11, 2013)

~Howling~ said:


> Should be Mor carrying Baba smh





I think these recent chapters have been a waste, so I actually think that they are intended to somehow impact the plot/current situation..... somehow


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 12, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> I think these recent chapters have been a waste, so I actually think that they are intended to somehow impact the plot/current situation..... somehow



Nah, this is totally just Ohtaka fucking with Alibaba because she can.

This will have no actual bearing on the current plot.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 12, 2013)

Onihikage said:


> No matter what happens, I know I laughed my ass off
> 
> *I'm expecting our boy to screw it up*, though


Being Alibaba is suffering.


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2013)

Alibaba is kinda like Sokka. He's all comedy but always comes through in serious situations. He'll get his girl eventually, and we know it'll be Morgiana now 

I mean JUST LOOK AT HIS FACE!


----------



## Aldric (Nov 12, 2013)

if the manga is seriously only 25% done there's no way alibaba/morgiana is a done deal yet

I do think they'll eventually end up together but I'm sure alibaba will find a way to fuck it up in the next chapters, to be fair it looked more like he latched onto morgiana because of how frustrated and desperate he was at not having a girlfriend than anything else


----------



## Rax (Nov 12, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Alibaba is kinda like Sokka. He's all comedy but always comes through in serious situations. He'll get his girl eventually, and we know it'll be Morgiana now
> 
> I mean JUST LOOK AT HIS FACE!



Alibaba is the only character in Magi on level with Sinbad


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 12, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Alibaba is kinda like Sokka. He's all comedy but always comes through in serious situations. He'll get his girl eventually, and we know it'll be Morgiana now
> 
> I mean JUST LOOK AT HIS FACE!



They could geht together now and break apart later due to haku.


----------



## Impact (Nov 12, 2013)

What's haku gonna do to interfere with their relationship


----------



## Imagine (Nov 12, 2013)

He did ask Morgiana to go with him at one point. Wouldn't be surprising if he asks again but would a much more violent approach.


----------



## Toriko (Nov 12, 2013)

Alibaba is much more fun to watch than Aladdin. At times like this, he seems like more ofna main character than Aladdin at that.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 13, 2013)

Dat Alibaba swag.


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2013)

Imagine said:


> He did ask Morgiana to go with him at one point. Wouldn't be surprising if he asks again but would a much more violent approach.



That sure won't win Morgiana's interests. Alibaba's position is more than secure


----------



## Imagine (Nov 13, 2013)

Freedan said:


> That sure won't win Morgiana's interests. Alibaba's position is more than secure


That's when the real conflict starts.


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2013)

Imagine said:


> That's when the real conflict starts.



Fire burns wood. I'm not worried.


----------



## Xin (Nov 13, 2013)

Reading this now and catched up. 

wtf was that last chapter.


----------



## Xin (Nov 13, 2013)

God damnit Alibaba


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 13, 2013)

Alibaba.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't want alibaba x morgiana


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 13, 2013)

Freedan said:


> That sure won't win Morgiana's interests. Alibaba's position is more than secure



Not if a decision he has to make because of Haku causes a rift between em.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 13, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Not if a decision he has to make because of Haku causes a rift between em.



I don't see something on this level happening.

Unless Hakuryuu interferes with whatever is going on in the upcoming arc.


----------



## Roman (Nov 14, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Not if a decision he has to make because of Haku causes a rift between em.



It's not likely to happen because I can see Haku becoming dangerously aggressive on hearing Mor wants to be with Alibaba, especially after she rejected Haku.


----------



## Xin (Nov 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I don't want alibaba x morgiana



Me neither.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know why, but the whole relationship stuff feels weirdly out of place in this manga, as funny as it can be sometimes. Is the past of the mangaka shining through? (romcom)


----------



## Xin (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah it's awkward to read sometimes. 

But quite funny nevertheless.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 14, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I don't know why, but the whole relationship stuff feels weirdly out of place in this manga, as funny as it can be sometimes. Is the past of the mangaka shining through? (romcom)



It does feel just a tad bit out of place, but I'm willing to take the humor of the situation over what I've been reading the past six years.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 14, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I don't see something on this level happening.
> 
> Unless Hakuryuu interferes with whatever is going on in the upcoming arc.



Things change.
Next thing you know she's jumping for Olba too


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 16, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Xin (Nov 16, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Link removed


----------



## Aldric (Nov 16, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I don't know why, but the whole relationship stuff feels weirdly out of place in this manga, as funny as it can be sometimes. Is the past of the mangaka shining through? (romcom)



I like how it's being addressed directly, instead of festering for ages and being left open to internet tards interpretations 

Any resemblance to actual individuals, events, or shonen manga about ninjas is purely coincidental


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 16, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> this



Tbh it seems like Alibaba is looking for the gap left by his mother which doesn't help with his age and the successes of his peers around him.

It looks like he'll be alright to me.
Tbh I don't even care for the Aladdin stuff right now, I want a break from him to be real.


----------



## Impact (Nov 16, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> this



What is this


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 16, 2013)

Didn?t want to follow this but... what the fuck did i just read?


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

WHERE'S THE CHAPTER?!


----------



## Aldric (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah actually it does seem like a copout now that I think about it

Like the author realized she wrote herself into a corner so she came up with that bullshit about Alibaba misunderstanding and Morgiana having to "learn how to love" or whatever

Cause some previous scenes really don't make much sense if the only thing morgiana was scared of is not being able to be part of alibaba's household


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

I wanna see what happens with Alibaba


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2013)

told you guys it was a troll. 

get rekt.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

As I've been saying since close to the beginning of the manga.
Yunan is the big bad and this chapter just makes it a bit more obvious.


----------



## Xin (Nov 17, 2013)

These fucking alibaba drawings. 

I love all of them.


----------



## X-Drake (Nov 17, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> As I've been saying since close to the beginning of the manga.
> Yunan is the big bad and this chapter just makes it a bit more obvious.



Nah, I think Sinbad is the bad guy. Yunan is somewhat good.

I mean sinbad was revealed to have half-fallen into darkness when he showed himself and killed that banker.

Plus the facts that no-one seems to trust Sinbad and that he uses a lot of people and wanted to use Alladin but Aladin denied being his magi and staying.

Yunan is odd, but with the other magi saying nothing bad about him, and him helping Mor, I don't see him being bad.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it just me or in the page where he say he wants a girlfriend Mor kinda thought of Kougyoku? or avout so princess shit, i say it caus eof the ribbon that appears in what she is thinking .

bottom panel

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Aldric (Nov 17, 2013)

no that's hakuryuu's crown 

basically wacky love triangle hijinxes incoming

honk honk


----------



## Xin (Nov 17, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Is it just me or in the page where he say he wants a girlfriend Mor kinda thought of Kougyoku? or avout so princess shit, i say it caus eof the ribbon that appears in what she is thinking .
> 
> bottom panel
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Thought exactly the same.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2013)

So that?s Hakuryuu?s? 

Man, Alibaba will never get abreak, i wonder if Ohtaka does this cause he is awesome or she just hates our poor boy.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 17, 2013)

Alibaba just agreed to friend zone.
After reading the scans.
Forget more brah.
There is a daughter of a whore who will take you.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2013)

These last few weeks have been rubbish.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 17, 2013)

Putting Alibaba aside for the moment, I'm much more interested in potentially learning about Sinbad and Yunan's past.


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

Alibaba and I have to similar issues with women


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> These last few weeks have been rubbish.


this



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Putting Alibaba aside for the moment, I'm much more interested in potentially learning about Sinbad and Yunan's past.


and this
finally alladdin gets a smidge of screentime and shit relevant to the plot starts happening
i am ok with this


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Man Sinbad has to be the main villain of this manga. I feel that way about him. His goal is going to clash with ours heroes.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2013)

Alibaba just can't catch a break. Shit had me dying.

And the plot is starting to thicken. Sinbad with them seemingly evil intents.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 17, 2013)

yeah, so, this was fun about 2 or 3 chapters ago... it's just fucking awful to keep reading this like it's a romantic or some kind of those mangas.


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

Gasp le Gasp!


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

I really hate how Yunan looks like a girl


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 17, 2013)

Im still upset about how shes Abused Alibaba.
Though considering they have arrived, all we need to know should start.
Whats with the alladin lust, forget alladin he should disappear for a good two months, we just had a whole arc surrounding his ass.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 17, 2013)

But Sinbad is a bitch.
Alibaba is going to be King.


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

How dare you!


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 17, 2013)

Dare what? Just spitting out truth.
Half fallen.
Fallen for what?
Penis.
Sinbad half gay son.
Which is besides the point.
Alibaba gonna be King.


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

I hope you are destroyed soon!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 17, 2013)

Lol, that chapter.

Poor Alibaba.


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

WHat's up with your set? 

Alibaba is close to gettin' it


----------



## Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

Hopefully that's the last chapter od alibaba crying, the author was dragging it out to long.


----------



## Rai (Nov 18, 2013)

Dat Alibaba.


----------



## Rax (Nov 18, 2013)

It was funny though 

Alibaba and Sinbad are the best characters in Magi anyways.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 18, 2013)

Was hoping for the chapter to be more serious but well Alibaba was still funny.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 18, 2013)

That was pathetic. She dragged that shit way too long. It was funny the first 2 chapters but the third just made Alibaba look so fuckin lame and the whole "he's so honest with us" made it even worse. Ohtaka overdid it. She should just stick with Elizabeth chapter from time to time.

The second half is somewhat interesting. Altough I don't want another Aladin centric arc.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 18, 2013)

Does the author hate Alibaba or something?


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 18, 2013)

Grumpy Zoro said:


> That was pathetic. She dragged that shit way too long. It was funny the first 2 chapters but the third just made Alibaba look so fuckin lame and the whole "he's so honest with us" made it even worse. Ohtaka overdid it.



I'm inclined to kind of agree actually (though I found it hilarious this chapter). Alibaba love drama basically lasted for 5 chapters (excluding the one where he decided to go to Balbadd). He looks way to bad with is latest attitude. Kind of makes me stop genuinely enjoying some of his character growth because of it. It was hilarious but it came at the price of damaging Alibaba's character heavily as far as I'm concerned.

Well at least there was some small progress with Alibaba and Morgiana. I do like she made some good mature decisions especially instead of just fawning over Alibaba immediately.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't know what you guys expected, Alibaba has always been super pathetic and the main source of humor mostly comes from jokes at his expense

If you think this is ever going to change you might as well drop the manga now because this is the sort of character he is


----------



## Xin (Nov 18, 2013)

Alibaba will end up with one of his ugly running gag whore women.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

I see it this way: We didn't see Alibaba or Mor for a big amount of chapters. Now Ohtaka is giving such in a comedy way. I am not complaining.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 18, 2013)

Aldric said:


> I don't know what you guys expected, Alibaba has always been super pathetic and the main source of humor mostly comes from jokes at his expense
> 
> If you think this is ever going to change you might as well drop the manga now because this is the sort of character he is



In general I find it hilarious when she shits on Alibaba. Just this time somehow it didn't work for me.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 18, 2013)

Magi needs its own section. 

And I can't wait to see what made Sinbad, seemingly the most good character ever in no Bouken, turn half evil. 

It's also enjoyable seeing Alibaba slowly form his own household to match Sin and Kouen. Hakuryuu needs to catch up.


----------



## Koori (Nov 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I see it this way: We didn't see Alibaba or Mor for a big amount of chapters. Now Ohtaka is giving such in a comedy way. I am not complaining.



And it also helps create the foundations for a future REAL love relationship between them. But that won't be happening in a long while.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 19, 2013)

Morigana doesn't have a single romantic bone in her little body.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 19, 2013)

She'll eventually get alibaba or hakuryuu's romantic bone in her little body though hauhuahuauhauhuahuahua

*moonwalks into septic tank*


----------



## Aldric (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes aren't they simply adorable


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

love has no bound.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 19, 2013)

Vino said:


> Does the author hate Alibaba or something?




No.

..........


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 19, 2013)

Koori said:


> And it also helps create the foundations for a future *REAL love* relationship between them. But that won't be happening in a long while.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## ensoriki (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2013)

Finally, here it is!


----------



## Xin (Nov 24, 2013)

This Magi ep was hilarious. 

Aladdin and the boobs.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 24, 2013)

Makai no Ossan.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 25, 2013)

So... the new chapter is out and posted above in Aladdin's link.

Chapter's out at MS too!

Just for fun I'm going to repost it.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 25, 2013)

Nicce chap i think thing is getting even more serious now.

so much unknow things about what the fate of this series will be


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2013)

There's going to be a clash of fucking epic proportions. I am ready Ohtaka.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Nov 25, 2013)

He has the ability to manipulate matter?

Are you fo' real dawg? What the fuck is that?


----------



## Rax (Nov 25, 2013)

Yunan just keeps getting gayer and gayer.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't tell if she drew Balbadd to be serious or to be ominous.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2013)

Can?t see what the fuck is on with Balbadd but by Alibaba?s expression it?s not good though it could also be that he was getting determination to get into the country he left.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2013)

I did like this chapter a lot. Yunan is right. Sinbad is scary.. I still believe that Sinbad is going to turn heel.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 25, 2013)

Very good chapter, I haven't been this excited while reading a chapter of Magi since the beginning of the Hogwarts arc. I guess Ohtaka was just having a rough patch with the war arc which is why it was so bad and it isn't a sign that she's losing her way with the series.


----------



## Roman (Nov 26, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I can't tell if she drew Balbadd to be serious or to be ominous.



Probably ominous. Considering it's basically owned by the Kou empire, who's resident Magi is a dark one, it seems rather fitting symbolism.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 26, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> He has the ability to manipulate matter?
> 
> Are you fo' real dawg? What the fuck is that?



It's basically chemistry.  Proteins and stuff like that.  It's not on the atomic level.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 26, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It's basically chemistry.  Proteins and stuff like that.  It's not on the atomic level.



You mean molecules?

I don't see how he would achieve what he did by only manipulating molecules. He at the very least seems to be able to create molecules which requires some manipulation of individual atoms.

He might not be reconfiguring atoms and changing one element to another but I don't see how anyone could be sure about that just yet. Changing elements isn't a concept alien to magic.


----------



## Xin (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome/interesting chapter.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 26, 2013)

We're gonna see a clash of kings?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 26, 2013)

Once Alibaba gets that household down.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 26, 2013)

Alibaba is finally in Balbadd and the magic thing was quite interesting.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 26, 2013)

This'll be the first time we'll see what it's like to live in the Kou Empire.  Up til now we've only seen their military and royal family, and while Balbadd probably isn't all that integrated into Kou, it'll be some indication.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm so glad I didn't read Magi for a few weeks, I don't think I would've been able to stand these chapters if I waited week by week. The whole "Alibaba has no girlfriend" thing dragged on for WAY too long and Mor's sort-of-confession in the end would've worked so much better if it weren't for... well, everything else.

But now I expect good things from Yunan and the visit to Balbadd. Though I can't tell if the last panel of a black Balbadd was supposed to be real or just for dramatic effect.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Man I feel like Alibaba is going to do some amazing things in next couple of chapters.


----------



## belkrax (Nov 27, 2013)

I would love if Balbadd now turned into a good place to live thanks to the influence of the Kou Empire. That would give Alibaba reason to allie himself with Kouen WHEN SINBAD TURNS EVIL.

EVIL. EVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL.


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2013)

Alibaba will be FV


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2013)

Weird. Magi 206 raws are up........... why? O_o


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2013)

Please don't tell me that they halted the regular Magi releases in favor of Sinbad's story..


----------



## Xin (Dec 1, 2013)

That better not be the case.


----------



## Rax (Dec 1, 2013)

Lawl


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2013)

A dragon *out of a fly* and a field of flowers *out of a swamp*


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 1, 2013)

Those bastards! They turned Balbadd into China!


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> A dragon *out of a fly* and a field of flowers *out of a swamp*



Quite lackluster. Saw it coming though...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Those bastards! They turned Balbadd into China!


 yeah lol. I like the political views of this chapter. Magi does a great job with that. 



Ayanli said:


> Quite lackluster. Saw it coming though...



elaborate.


----------



## Magician (Dec 1, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Those bastards! They turned Balbadd into China!



**


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 1, 2013)

> Quite lackluster. Saw it coming though...



The chapter was pretty decent. The surprise may not have blown your pants away but it's a sensible and realistic result.

Magi dares to dive into serous matters that other shounen wouldn't bother with and it does a job at it. It's not too heavy about it nor pretentious. Really it does this and humour far better than it deals with its action.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 1, 2013)

> elaborate.



It was a slow chapter, with not much development. I also saw it coming, so it was of no surprise to me, hence my remark.




Stilzkin said:


> Those bastards! They turned Balbadd into China!



i laughed


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 1, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Those bastards! They turned Balbadd into China!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 1, 2013)

This doesn't make sense.
I thought Alibaba left Balbadd to be a democracy, that was what he desired for it, the people to decide (philosophically) what they want, not for it to be decided for them.
They've swapped Monarchs essentially but didn't Alibaba really step down from the throne to give them their independence? Or at least that is how I recalled it.

Now It's interesting that she's painting Kou's empire as not intrinsically tarnished in the same way as his brothers rule, but does Alibaba have enough conviction to want to overrule it?
Right now it seems he doesn't care too much and he will let it slide, so what will light a fire under his ass...other than his Djinn equip.


----------



## Rax (Dec 1, 2013)

Fuccccccccccck


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 1, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> This doesn't make sense.
> I thought Alibaba left Balbadd to be a democracy, that was what he desired for it, the people to decide (philosophically) what they want, not for it to be decided for them.
> They've swapped Monarchs essentially but didn't Alibaba really step down from the throne to give them their independence? Or at least that is how I recalled it.



It was supposed to be a republic under jurisdiction of Kou.

I guess it could still be that just that the ruling class is made up mostly of citizens of Kou.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 2, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> It was supposed to be a republic under jurisdiction of Kou.
> 
> I guess it could still be that just that the ruling class is made up mostly of citizens of Kou.



The description given of it certainly didn't sound much like any republic I'd expect to hear about though.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 2, 2013)

Dream: Democracy 
Reality: Communism...or should I say Socialism since you can rise up


----------



## Roman (Dec 2, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> This doesn't make sense.
> I thought Alibaba left Balbadd to be a democracy, that was what he desired for it, the people to decide (philosophically) what they want, not for it to be decided for them.
> They've swapped Monarchs essentially but didn't Alibaba really step down from the throne to give them their independence? Or at least that is how I recalled it.



Iirc, that is exactly why Alibaba left Balbadd, but I doubt anything official was formulated with the Kou empire about how Balbadd would be run. Even if there was something, it's doubtful the Kou would just follow an agreement made with a banished prince who had no say on the matter as well as a people who were made powerless following Ahbmad's abdication. In that sense, it's not surprising that Kou would turn Balbadd into China (lol). I sure hope that whatever Alibaba finds at Kassim's grave will anger him enough to take action.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 2, 2013)

I guess this arc will be having lots of political issues again. Some people would want their own county back, some would rather be content with this >.<


----------



## Aldric (Dec 2, 2013)

Good chapter, worldbuilding in Magi is really well done


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2013)

So Balbadd lost its freedom, but gained a higher "standard of living" for the poor... yep, there's gonna be a lot of political reasoning going on in this arc. Looking forward to the ideology conflicts.


----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2013)

Loved Alibaba's "I don't care anymore"-face 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## belkrax (Dec 2, 2013)

I really liked the chapter. My only complain is that i think the "problems" that Balbadd has now could be easily solved just by speaking with the Kou Empire -assuming they are willing to listen-. Like, Kou could left the people on Balbadd decide some things and be part of the "thinking". But it will be probably be solved on another means.

I want to see Kouen already.


----------



## Roman (Dec 2, 2013)

belkrax said:


> I really liked the chapter. My only complain is that i think the "problems" that Balbadd has now could be easily solved just by speaking with the Kou Empire -assuming they are willing to listen-. Like, Kou could left the people on Balbadd decide some things and be part of the "thinking". But it will be probably be solved on another means.
> 
> I want to see Kouen already.



Kouen himself wants the rest of the world to become the Kou empire, so they prolly aren't willing to listen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol @ 'lil Zassan


----------



## Imagine (Dec 2, 2013)

That baby is horrific.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 2, 2013)

W00t, world building! Though it is making for a predictable storyline.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 2, 2013)

He's gone get all the bitches.


----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2013)

A true work of art.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

oh Hail to the future king!!


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 2, 2013)

belkrax said:


> I really liked the chapter. My only complain is that i think the "problems" that Balbadd has now could be easily solved just by speaking with the Kou Empire -assuming they are willing to listen-. Like, Kou could left the people on Balbadd decide some things and be part of the "thinking". But it will be probably be solved on another means.



Some of the people of Balbadd do have high positions. It was mentioned some people from the slums were able to do just that.

I think it's overly simplistic to imagine that people would let go of their power after just talking. It's not even just that, you also have to imagine that this is the way the Kou citizens are used to living. You would be asking them to change their customs.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 2, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Magi dares to dive into serous matters that other shounen wouldn't bother with



Like getting a girlfriend.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Getting a girlfriend is serious business.


----------



## belkrax (Dec 2, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Some of the people of Balbadd do have high positions. It was mentioned some people from the slums were able to do just that.
> 
> I think it's overly simplistic to imagine that people would let go of their power after just talking. It's not even just that, you also have to imagine that this is the way the Kou citizens are used to living. You would be asking them to change their customs.



Yeah what im trying to say is that i think Balbadd should be under the Kou Empire influence. The problems they have now arent that difficult to solve that it requires the Kou Empire to stop controlling Balbadd. There shouldnt be a fight or a political mess to solve all of this, just talking and compromising.

Still i do know thats not gonna happen at all. But Kouen seems reasonable... kinda.


----------



## Roman (Dec 3, 2013)

belkrax said:


> Yeah what im trying to say is that i think Balbadd should be under the Kou Empire influence. The problems they have now arent that difficult to solve that it requires the Kou Empire to stop controlling Balbadd. There shouldnt be a fight or a political mess to solve all of this, just talking and compromising.



I agree that normally, it wouldn't be bad enough that the Kou empire has to pull out of Balbadd.....

What? They completely transformed Balbadd to their liking, subjugated its people under a communist regime without giving the real owners of the land, the natives, any say in the transition, and you think Kou will be willing to talk it out with a banished prince who to them has no political influence anymore? Not gonna happen. Especially not when Kouen himself wants the whole world to become Kou. He won't be that easy to talk to.


----------



## belkrax (Dec 3, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I agree that normally, it wouldn't be bad enough that the Kou empire has to pull out of Balbadd.....
> 
> What? They completely transformed Balbadd to their liking, subjugated its people under a communist regime without giving the real owners of the land, the natives, any say in the transition, and you think Kou will be willing to talk it out with a banished prince who to them has no political influence anymore? Not gonna happen. Especially not when Kouen himself wants the whole world to become Kou. He won't be that easy to talk to.



Yeah, i guess i like Kou ideas too much to see the true problems. Not everyone can conform.

Still i do think Kouen will take Alibaba seriously, judging on how he treated him when they meet and the very fact that he called him to discuss things. But it is true that he wont give up on Balbadd so easily.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 9, 2013)

Chapter 52 is out

and Magi is on break next week


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 9, 2013)

Really liked this chapter.  Gave a little depth to their situation and Alibaba's position.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 9, 2013)

Kind of wish slavery had been kept out.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 9, 2013)

Good chapter as always. 

It looks like Alibaba will try to liberate Balbadd once again.

Alibaba vs. Kouen and their Households incoming.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 9, 2013)

Got to love how the mangaka of Magi tries to make it sound like Hassan is being painfully oppressed when he's living a below to middle class livelihood if you tried to view it from today's standard. 


In reality, the only people who should be truly voicing any form of complaint like this are the slaves, because its thanks to their stigmatization that they have such prosperous lives. 

Then there's the short scene of Alibaba reminiscing about the bustling yet  alley way and how it's become , yet better.

Though, this does set the stage for a confrontation between Kouen and Alibaba in the future regarding his nation it still makes me laugh at how they can make the harsher and more violent times "nostalgically appealing"


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 9, 2013)

> Got to love how the mangaka of Magi tries to make it sound like Hassan is being painfully oppressed when he's living a below to middle class livelihood if you tried to view it from today's standard.



....

Think you missed the point of what was going on completely.


----------



## belkrax (Dec 9, 2013)

Slavery kinda completely ruined this. Now its just like before except its Kouen and not Abhmad. I hope they solve the slavery thing easily and the real conflict happens on the Kou empire domain and culture being impossed on balbadd.

Still i have some hopes Kouen will listen to Alibaba... throug dat smug grin doesnt seems any good.

Well, too bad there is a break.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 9, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> ....
> 
> Think you missed the point of what was going on completely.




I didn't miss the point at all, and most likely you selectively read and skipped the kudos mention about the author's style. I'm fully aware Hassan desires the freedom they once had in Balbadd, giving Alibaba an earful of his bottled resentment at their current situation


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 9, 2013)

belkrax said:


> Slavery kinda completely ruined this. Now its just like before except its Kouen and not Abhmad. *I hope they solve the slavery thing easily* and the real conflict happens on the Kou empire domain and culture being impossed on balbadd.
> 
> Still i have some hopes Kouen will listen to Alibaba... throug dat smug grin doesnt seems any good.
> 
> Well, too bad there is a break.



You will be disappoint.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 9, 2013)

Drakor said:


> I didn't miss the point at all, and most likely you selectively read and skipped the kudos mention about the author's style. I'm fully aware Hassan desires the freedom they once had in Balbadd, giving Alibaba an earful of his bottled resentment at their current situation



Your post can be easily misread:



> In reality, the only people who should be truly voicing any form of complaint like this are the slaves



Obviously not only the slaves in reality. People like Hassan have very real reasons to be complaining.



> Got to love how the mangaka of Magi tries to make it sound like Hassan is being painfully oppressed



He is being oppressed, it doesn't just sound like it.

Finally this sentence:



> Though, this does set the stage for a confrontation between Kouen and Alibaba in the future regarding his nation it still makes me laugh at how they can make the harsher and more violent times "nostalgically appealing"



This makes it seem as though you are saying this is just being done to have Alibaba confront Kouen.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 9, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Your post can be easily misread:


Well like I clearly said in the first part, if you view it in today's standards...



> Obviously not only the slaves in reality. People like Hassan have very real reasons to be complaining.


Normally you would not see a person working good hours legitimately complain about how its oppressing and wish they could return to a life of poverty and violence yet make it sound or seem tragic. 



> This makes it seem as though you are saying this is just being done to have Alibaba confront Kouen.



Is this entire arc not being done to allow Alibaba to finally check in on his nation and make an attempt to once again have it lead the way the citizenry and himself wish it? I mean, it was Kouen himself who invited him, just remember that.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 9, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Well like I clearly said in the first part, if you view it in today's standards...





> when he's living a below to middle class livelihood if you tried to view it from today's standard.



I'm not sure how that comparison is warranted. I doubt, if we are to believe this series is trying to be accurate, he has anything close to what most countries we here on this board belong to would consider middle class living standard.

I guess you mean he lives a normal everyday working life?

Not exactly true. Most of us here are probably living in countries with far more freedom. How many of us here are actually afraid of the government being displeased with them? While it may not always seem like it and the odds are likely against you it probably is possible for you to affect your government. Your society is probably not broken up into sharply differentiated social classes. Your ability to move up in the world, while still affected by external factors, is probably not solely dependent on the good will of those in the social class above you.




> Is this entire arc not being done to allow Alibaba to finally check in on his nation and make an attempt to once again have it lead the way the citizenry and himself wish it? I mean, it was Kouen himself who invited him, just remember that.



I'm guessing this arc is being done to set up Alibaba as a future leader. 

Last time we saw the nation they seemed to be headed in the right direction so the author felt she had a reason to backtrack. A few chapters ago we saw signs of Sinbad not being the right leader. I think these chapters help us to see Kouen isn't the right leader either. I think Balbadd is being used as a model for Alibaba to see what is right and what is wrong. Which is why I think the slavery is misplaced here. This is something we have seen him deal with, we know how he feels about it and there isn't really anything for him to have an inner conflict about. It's distracting to the other elements here that Alibaba should take into consideration as he himself grows to become a ruler.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 9, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I'm not sure how that comparison is warranted. I doubt, if we are to believe this series is trying to be accurate, he has anything close to what most countries we here on this board belong to would consider middle class living standard.
> 
> I guess you mean he lives a normal everyday working life?
> 
> Not exactly true. Most of us here are probably living in countries with far more freedom. How many of us here are actually afraid of the government being displeased with them? While it may not always seem like it and the odds are likely against you it probably is possible for you to affect your government. Your society is probably not broken up into sharply differentiated social classes. Your ability to move up in the world, while still affected by external factors, is probably not solely dependent on the good will of those in the social class above you.


I'm more so referring to him desiring the poverty filled, violent lifestyle he once lead instead of his new stability where he is able to actually take care of his family without stealing and given wage based on is work ethic. In today's world I doubt many people would truly wish for such a reverse situation nor make it appear sorrowful as the mangaka made it seem.

As for your mention on current government in countries I'm not going to dip my hand into the cookie jar that is political debates but I will say this in regards to the manga; Its true their current government is a weird mix of socialism and oligarchy, however it is in way better shape than the Balbadd we once knew of. Hassan resigned himself to this fate the  panels after weighing his options and life. I don't believe that its right to have slaves, nor treat them as wild beasts but you can't really deny that the country is far more prosperous with the current class system.  Which might be why he silently spoke to Alibaba about this, I mean...doesn't he know his position as ambassador?



> I'm guessing this arc is being done to set up Alibaba as a future leader.
> 
> Last time we saw the nation they seemed to be headed in the right direction so the author felt she had a reason to backtrack. A few chapters ago we saw signs of Sinbad not being the right leader. I think these chapters help us to see Kouen isn't the right leader either. I think Balbadd is being used as a model for Alibaba to see what is right and what is wrong. Which is why I think the slavery is misplaced here. This is something we have seen him deal with, we know how he feels about it and there isn't really anything for him to have an inner conflict about. It's distracting to the other elements here that Alibaba should take into consideration as he himself grows to become a ruler.



I agree, but once more he simply just does not have the power to bring his ideals into reality right now aside from his position as ambassador. If he proposes change he'll be met with violent opposition, as this isn't simply a negotiation about the citizens security but the culture of the Kou Empire and its presence in Balbadd itself.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 9, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Got to love how the mangaka of Magi tries to make it sound like Hassan is being painfully oppressed when he's living a below to middle class livelihood if you tried to view it from today's standard.
> 
> 
> In reality, the only people who should be truly voicing any form of complaint like this are the slaves, because its thanks to their stigmatization that they have such prosperous lives.
> ...



He misses being able to try and create a world he believes in, instead of having to conform to his situation. Essentially he doesn't want to take things as they are, but he isn't able to go for his ideals anymore as he has a family to live for.
The Fog troupe was a rebellion, they were fighting (in their mind) for better, they knew they didn't have it perfectly but we're proactively trying to better their situations, Hasaan can't do shit now. His family would be killed. He also knows things are fucked up he is from the slums too. Slaves weren't his ideal, nor were they Cassims or Alibaba's, it wasn't for the people of the slums to elevate themselves by just getting replacements (slaves).

People are still being treated like garbage by the "elite" above them, Balbaad hasn't really changed just the people who are being treated like shit have.People who want to help the boy but wont because they're scared. People who did rebel but were executed.
Balbaad isn't just reproducing its original state, Kou is changing them to be blind to it for their own safety.
How did Balbaad change so much? Slave labour.


----------



## Rax (Dec 9, 2013)

I wanna smash in Kouen's face


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 9, 2013)

A lot of great comments in here.


----------



## tupadre97 (Dec 9, 2013)

@Drakor i don't get why ur trying to say Hassan is living a middle class livelihood or whatever bcuz he clearly isnt. U say he's complaining when he's working good hours but we have no idea how long he has to work. Then you say he's trying to say the older more violent times were nostalgic but thats not what he's doing either. What he's doing is reminiscing on how his old life had more *freedom* and how he had to rely on himself and his own skills to survive. He's angry now bcuz his freedom has been severely restricted and he's been place in some dead end job he doesn't want to work for the rest of his life. He's basically a man who just wants freedom from the Kou empire's psuedo-communist rule and attempts at cultural assimilation.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 10, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> @Drakor i don't get why ur trying to say Hassan is living a middle class livelihood or whatever bcuz he clearly isnt.


Well like Stilzkin, you and Ensoriki initially as it seems missed the portion saying "if you tried to view it from today's standard."

If he wasn't living what would be considered or typed as a middle class of his country, he would be one of the lower clothed people. That's the point of the colored clothing, that Balbadd people in green serve higher nobles whom are in silver/white, and then both green and white are served by the slaves in brown. They're directly in the middle literally, just shifting higher on the hierarchy based on work ethic. His family is provided food, a home, and clothing the only thing in return is work so while it isn't truly "living" he is -still- low to middle class in their country.



> U say he's complaining when he's working good hours but we have no idea how long he has to work.


That wasn't really what I was focused on, but since you bring it up; Apparently they all do light , and we already know part of his  so from that we can infer he works at the docks by day seeing as not one person is out at night from the few panels we were shown. But like I said, this part is really irrelevant.



ensoriki said:


> He misses being able to try and create a world he believes in, instead of having to conform to his situation. Essentially he doesn't want to take things as they are, but he isn't able to go for his ideals anymore as he has a family to live for.
> The Fog troupe was a rebellion, they were fighting (in their mind) for better, they knew they didn't have it perfectly but we're proactively trying to better their situations, Hasaan can't do shit now. His family would be killed. He also knows things are fucked up he is from the slums too. Slaves weren't his ideal, nor were they Cassims or Alibaba's, it wasn't for the people of the slums to elevate themselves by just getting replacements (slaves).
> 
> People are still being treated like garbage by the "elite" above them, Balbaad hasn't really changed just the people who are being treated like shit have.People who want to help the boy but wont because they're scared. People who did rebel but were executed.
> ...





tupadre97 said:


> Then you say he's trying to say the older more violent times were nostalgic but thats not what he's doing either. What he's doing is reminiscing on how his old life had more *freedom* and how he had to rely on himself and his own skills to survive. He's angry now bcuz his freedom has been severely restricted and he's been place in some dead end job he doesn't want to work for the rest of his life. He's basically a man who just wants freedom from the Kou empire's psuedo-communist rule and attempts at cultural assimilation.



I'm aware that he desires more freedom,  I said it here prior to both your posts as a response to Stilzkin


Drakor said:


> I'm fully aware Hassan desires the freedom they once had in Balbadd, giving Alibaba an earful of his bottled resentment at their current situation



The part about nostalgia, was towards the authors style of making it appear that despite the violence and poverty they would gladly accept it for their freedom. I don't know why people are purposefully skimming/skipping that part of the post...


----------



## Roman (Dec 10, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Got to love how the mangaka of Magi tries to make it sound like Hassan is being painfully oppressed when he's living a below to middle class livelihood if you tried to view it from today's standard.



And why wouldn't he be? He recognizes how this isn't the Balbadd that he, Alibaba, Cassim and the rest of the Fog Troupe envisioned when they set up their revolution. Hassan is working what is effectively a dead-end job and his only chance of rising within this new Balbadd's society seems to be kissing up to those who stand higher than him, which means he'd end up owning slaves. Alibaba pointed this out too, the irony of how they fought to stop those in higher positions from exploiting those below them, and that's exactly what slavery is. Hassan would not be ok with that. You can't say that he's wrong to feel the way he does.



Drakor said:


> Though, this does set the stage for a confrontation between Kouen and Alibaba in the future regarding his nation it still makes me laugh at how they can make the harsher and more violent times "nostalgically appealing"



It's less to do with harsher and more violent times being nostalgic and appealing and more to do with how freedom has been stripped from him and everyone else who was a former Balbadd citizen. By the looks of things, the citizens of the Kou empire are the only ones who can truly enjoy life in Balbadd save for those few like Sa'id who paid their way up. As I said, Hassan is angry because this isn't the Balbadd that he fought with his life for.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 10, 2013)

Drakor said:


> I didn't miss the point at all, and most likely you selectively read and skipped the kudos mention about the author's style. I'm fully aware Hassan desires the freedom they once had in Balbadd, giving Alibaba an earful of his bottled resentment at their current situation



I'm going to assume that the author is intentionally portraying Alibaba's and Hassam's point of view as one of looking at the past with rose-tinted glasses.  I mean, they had some pretty horrible lives back then.  Alibaba's mother succumbed to injuries after being savagely beaten for crying out loud.  They don't remember being hungry and filthy and having to fight and cheat to get by.

And as far as Kou's regime, two things you guys need to remember is that;

1.) Balbaad is a conquered being rebuilt from the ground up.  They're reorganizing the country.  This takes time and the population has to be made to get used to it.  They aren't ready to self-govern as part of the empire and Kou can't afford to give lee-way on their rule until the citizens of Balbaad are prepared to uphold that rule on their own.

2.) Balbaad is also a military base.  It's important to the Empire's security and ability to project power around the globe.  The country needs to be as integrated as the center of Kou itself.  I'm almost positive that frontier territories in Kou are more free to hold onto their own identities and style of governance simply because they aren't as important.

Point in case, the Kouga tribe.  Hakuei was the general leading the campaign into the frontier, yet she made a point to not denigrate the cultures and achievements of the peoples she met.  In fact, if I were to look up the page when we see her and her cavalry return to the Kou Empire...

Link removed

They are NOT wearing Kou's armor.  They are wearing the armor of the Kouga Empire from hundreds of years ago, although with a more updated and enriched design.

Link removed

Kou's armor for reference.

Link removed

Link removed

Hakuei has grasped ahold of the Kouga clan's strength, their proud heritage, and brought them into the fold.  

So Balbaad is a special case.  It was a country of disorder, ruin, poverty.  It's importance to the Kou Empire cannot be understated.  Somehow I doubt that even with all of the wealth stripped from Balbaad that they were able to rebuild it so fully, so quickly.  It's entirely possible that En paid out of his pocket for it's restoration.

I hope that Alibaba comes to grips with the reality of the situation.  He might have feelings, but he's not there to start a revolution.  He's there to provide a diplomatic escort for the defacto ruler of the Kou Empire.  If he wants to talk to En private about the slavery thing, it should be that; in private.

P.S. Link removed

He had 3, is a that fourth and is that new?  Might it be possible that En has since conquered another dungeon?  He's closing in on you, Sinbad...

P.P.S. Looking at the Kouga arc again, it's revealed that Granny...was a princess!  Grandaughter of the last king of the Kouga Empire.  What an incredible lady...

P.P.P.S. Hakuryuu's brothers looked upon Gyokuen disapprovingly.  It would seem that she didn't suddenly decide to have them killed.  They might have posed a threat to her in some way.  Makes one wonder how she really felt about the whole deal.


----------



## Rax (Dec 10, 2013)

So much text...


----------



## Xin (Dec 10, 2013)

Was a nice chapter. 

I see what Kouen did there.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm going to assume that the author is intentionally portraying Alibaba's and Hassam's point of view as one of looking at the past with rose-tinted glasses.  I mean, they had some pretty horrible lives back then.  Alibaba's mother succumbed to injuries after being savagely beaten for crying out loud.  They don't remember being hungry and filthy and having to fight and cheat to get by.
> 
> And as far as Kou's regime, two things you guys need to remember is that;
> 
> ...


Thank you Wesley, for being one of the few who actually read my initial post.

I completely agree that the author is taking that position through Hassan's viewpoint as it certainly is more appealing when seeking freedom of choice. This will allow Alibaba to utilize his power as an ambassador to attempt changing the way the country is currently being run as well as further develop his political speaking. Prior he had the Fog Troupe attempting to handle things through violence, then when it came to discussion he was made to look like trash by his brothers extreme ignorance. Though he's got a bit more power and influence, he'll still have issues as its a direct cultural conflict with the upper echelon not to mention the nobles from the empires mainlands. 

I don't recall seeing that person during the war, maybe he is a new household vessel owner


----------



## Roman (Dec 10, 2013)

Against my better judgement.....



Wesley said:


> 1.) Balbaad is a conquered being rebuilt from the ground up.  They're reorganizing the country.  This takes time and the population has to be made to get used to it.  They aren't ready to self-govern as part of the empire and Kou can't afford to give lee-way on their rule until the citizens of Balbaad are prepared to uphold that rule on their own.



That's the theory, but look at what is being practiced in actuality. The people of Balbadd are being *subjugated*. If there was truly any effort being made to allow Balbadd to become independent, none of its own citizenry would be treated as second, third and fourth class while Kou's immigrants would be deemed first-class citizens. That is doing the exact opposite of preparing them for self-rule. It's preparing them for rule under the Kou empire. Iirc, that was never part of the deal.



Wesley said:


> 2.) Balbaad is also a military base.  It's important to the Empire's security and ability to project power around the globe.  The country needs to be as integrated as the center of Kou itself.  I'm almost positive that frontier territories in Kou are more free to hold onto their own identities and style of governance simply because they aren't as important.



Balbadd doesn't need to be integrated for Kou's military to operate as normally. Let me give you a real life example. The US has numerous military bases around Italy, one of which I'm in fact very familiar with. But Italy certainly isn't integrated with the US, which goes to show there is no need for the country in which the military base is located to be part of that country's military (in this case empire). Given that Balbadd was meant to be placed under Kou's administration temporarily, as opposed to it being an outright colony, integration under the pretense of military expansion is unjustified, to say the least.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Link removed
> 
> and *Magi is on break next week*


----------



## Rax (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't like Kouen


----------



## Drakor (Dec 10, 2013)

Just in case, I only skipped your other post since it was a near replica of the other 3 who didn't read my initial post in its entirety before responding.


Freedan said:


> That's the theory, but look at what is being practiced in actuality. The people of Balbadd are being *subjugated*. If there was truly any effort being made to allow Balbadd to become independent, none of its own citizenry would be treated as second, third and fourth class while Kou's immigrants would be deemed first-class citizens. That is doing the exact opposite of preparing them for self-rule. It's preparing them for rule under the Kou empire. Iirc, that was never part of the deal.
> 
> Balbadd doesn't need to be integrated for Kou's military to operate as normally. Let me give you a real life example. The US has numerous military bases around Italy, one of which I'm in fact very familiar with. But Italy certainly isn't integrated with the US, which goes to show there is no need for the country in which the military base is located to be part of that country's military (in this case empire). Given that Balbadd was meant to be placed under Kou's administration temporarily, as opposed to it being an outright colony, integration under the pretense of military expansion is unjustified, to say the least.


You're right, it wasn't part of the deal nor is it necessary seeing as how Hakuei in Wesley's pics managed to allow the Kouga to keep their way of life its most likely something more sinister. After all, it only came this far after 3 years? If he was secretly intending to set it up as such to allow Alibaba to have more leeway vocally and have them as "allies" or aka become a future potential underling as a King Vessel is yet to be seen.

I wouldn't doubt Kouen to have shifted his plans somewhat after learning about him during the Magnostadt War considering its suspected that he wants 's knowledge and having Alibaba as a partner or underling wouldn't cripple him at all. 

Edit: The walk to the summit merely gives him more time to make Alibaba see him as less of a bad guy.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 10, 2013)

Freedan said:


> That's the theory, but look at what is being practiced in actuality. The people of Balbadd are being *subjugated*. If there was truly any effort being made to allow Balbadd to become independent, none of its own citizenry would be treated as second, third and fourth class while Kou's immigrants would be deemed first-class citizens. That is doing the exact opposite of preparing them for self-rule. It's preparing them for rule under the Kou empire. Iirc, that was never part of the deal.



When Kou moved in, there was no government in Balbaad.  There wasn't anyone to take charge, let alone establish a republican government in a country that had been ruled by a monarch for centuries.  

What's more, the country was a mess!  It was not a good time to dither back and forth trying to figure out the best way to rule themselves.  Even if Kou took charge rebuilding the city and left the rule of law up to Baalbaad's citizens, that might have been like feeding a fire rather than establishing order.  It'd likely lead to another revolution and as we've seen with Hassan, there are people in the country that feel like they want to revolt, despite the obvious perks of living under Kou's rule.

Do you really think that Hassan and the rest of the Fog Troupe would have acted reasonably if they disagreed with a government set up by those in Baalbaad?  I sure as hell don't.  The fact that Kou are foreign has nothing to do with what he and others like him think.  They take pleasure in acting and doing something, whether it's the right thing or not.

I think it would be prudent to wait and see.  Kou obviously allows Baalbaad's citizens to make head way in the social order. It's entirely possible that this class system that is being established is a way to determine who in Baalbaad is fit to rule the country long term.



> Balbadd doesn't need to be integrated for Kou's military to operate as normally. Let me give you a real life example. The US has numerous military bases around Italy, one of which I'm in fact very familiar with. But Italy certainly isn't integrated with the US, which goes to show there is no need for the country in which the military base is located to be part of that country's military (in this case empire). Given that Balbadd was meant to be placed under Kou's administration temporarily, as opposed to it being an outright colony, integration under the pretense of military expansion is unjustified, to say the least.



The United States does not have designs on world conquest.  It also does not set up military bases in countries that refuse their presence.  

Given the choice, what do you think Balbadd would say about Kou using them as a launch point for their military?  How do you think the population would feel or could be made to feel about Kou under those circumstances?  Especially if their independence leads to further internal strife and bloodshed?  The country needed to be secured to protect Kou's interests.

Bottom-line, there's ample justification for Kou to deny the formation of a new government that the people of Balbadd were not ready to support.  In my opinion, a republic would have only lead to civil unrest since most of the people in the country were not politically minded with a large sub class of people that were little more than bandits in their methodology.

If I were Kou, I would not have trusted Balbadd to rule themselves.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *When Kou moved in, there was no government in Balbaad.  There wasn't anyone to take charge, let alone establish a republican government in a country that had been ruled by a monarch for centuries. *
> 
> What's more, the country was a mess!  It was not a good time to dither back and forth trying to figure out the best way to rule themselves.  Even if Kou took charge rebuilding the city and left the rule of law up to Baalbaad's citizens, that might have been like feeding a fire rather than establishing order.  It'd likely lead to another revolution and as we've seen with Hassan, there are people in the country that feel like they want to revolt, despite the obvious perks of living under Kou's rule.
> 
> ...



but they do have to give up the country back to the people of Baaldaad? right?

like what happened in real life with Iraq? for example.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 10, 2013)

At least the dude is smart enough not to Try and start another revolution. E

Anyway decent chapter.


----------



## Rax (Dec 10, 2013)

A new war already? :ignoramus


----------



## Wesley (Dec 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> but they do have to give up the country back to the people of Baaldaad? right?
> 
> like what happened in real life with Iraq? for example.



That remains to be seen.  Part of the deal that ensured Balbaad's independence hinged on the fact that Kou would not go to war with the 7 Seas Alliance.  It's been almost 2 years since Judar declared war on Sindria.  Long term prospects for Balbaad's self-rule probably hinge on the outcome of the summit.

If the summit is successful, there will be peace.  Balbaad's importance as a military base will subside.  Kou will have less invested there, aside from the debts Balbaad has incurred, which could be paid off with a dungeon capture in all likelihood.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 11, 2013)

I've gotta say, rereading the last arc has given me a new appreciation for it.  The bits with Aladdin, Scherazade, and Titus are still terrible, but the battle against the medium and everyone's performance was really cool.  Did a wonderful job setting up the new arc with the interaction between Kouen and Alibaba, brief though it was.

Overall, it's a splendid manga.  My criticisms are few and far between and I'm feeling kind of hopeful that the fact that Alibaba and Morgiana basically disappeared for an entire year will be made up for with the coming arcs.  As long as what they accomplished off-panel is relevant down the road and is alluded to, I think I can put them behind me.

I still think that Aladdin is a terrible character though.  I don't think that will ever change.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 11, 2013)

I use music lol

I want to see Morgiana's training with the other household users.  Maybe she played with the cat girl!?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 11, 2013)

Jafar is a mouthy little 8 year old killer.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 11, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Jafar is a mouthy little 8 year old killer.



You should be talking about that in the Sinbad thread, not the Magi thread.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd like to point out that En not being in Balbaad at the time of Alibaba's arrival is not rude.  Alibaba was traveling by ship. A sailing ship.  Even if there is a crew dedicated to rowing the ship, that won't make up for unfavorable winds.  He's less than a day's travel to Balbaad.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 15, 2013)

Volume 20 cover, looks great.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 15, 2013)

Long live the queen!

Ugh, I hope the author makes the most of these weeks she keeps taking off.  She took more than two months off this year you know?  Sure, she's had the anime and the Sinbad manga to work with, she's probably working harder than most mangaka out there at the moment, but it still bites...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 15, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Volume 20 cover, looks great.



I can't recall for the life of me who that is?

Who is that.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Dec 15, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I can't recall for the life of me who that is?
> 
> Who is that.



That's Hakuei.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Dec 22, 2013)

Chinese scan

and here's the translation Link


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 22, 2013)

kou brothers are phaggots, Go djinn equip and bury their ass Alibaba. 
All of them.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, Sinbad do the same shit as Ren brothers, but more softly and gently. He already turned Reim into the part of his own empire.
At least, Ren brothers act openly.
I wouldnt be surprised if Sinbad simply want to hurt Kou Empire by Alibaba's hands and will become the main villain.


----------



## convict (Dec 22, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> kou brothers are phaggots, Go djinn equip and bury their ass Alibaba.
> All of them.



If he attempted as such at his current level only one ass would be buried and it won't be any of the Kou brothers.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 23, 2013)

So I'm reading it now, at about chapter 60.
Does it get better later on? So far it's kinda meh and my interest is dwindling, but I see the potential and really need a new series to follow.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 23, 2013)

Action of Balbadd Arc starts picking up right around there.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 24, 2013)

It's already Tuesday and there's no translated version for this: Soul Society.

How annoying.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Soul Society.

Is out

and Magi is on break next week


----------



## Araragi (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh wow, this is getting very serious.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 24, 2013)

[sp]So basically, removing autonomy in favor of uniting the whole world under Kou empire. In the end, I seriously doubt the Kou brothers want to unify it under them for the power but just for simple unification. I'm not sure what their precise goal in doing so is, but it probably has to do with Al Thamen, which Kouen is obsessed with. [/sp]


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 24, 2013)

Their goal is short sighted.
"Make Kou empire the sole monarchy, this will unify the people"
Until someone like your step mother or Alibaba's brother takes the throne or even any of your upper tier pompous politicians.
Alibaba's recommendation was far better.


----------



## Rax (Dec 24, 2013)

I want those mean Chinese to fall and leave Balbadd alone


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Alibaba is a smart guy. I really like how he handles serious situations.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 24, 2013)

So Wesley, shouldn't the series have ended by now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2013)

Lol yeah I still remember Wesley saying that Magi will end soon..


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2013)

Don?t worry, he will come soon and say that this is the last arc.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 26, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> [sp]So basically, removing autonomy in favor of uniting the whole world under Kou empire. In the end, I seriously doubt the Kou brothers want to unify it under them for the power but just for simple unification. I'm not sure what their precise goal in doing so is, but it probably has to do with Al Thamen, which Kouen is obsessed with. [/sp]



Sinbad is the one obsessed with Al Tharem.  Kouen is obsessed with knowledge.  His interest in Al Tharem probably ends with how they've meddled with his country.

Manga is still scheduled to end by the of March.  That was the original prediction.  Within a year.  Not THIS year.

Kouen and Koumei are probably following the Will of Solomon.  The laws Koumei mentioned are ones that were probably made within the last 5 years.  Probably since they conquered their first dungeons.  After meeting the Djinn and learning about Solomon, their interest has shifted toward global conquest, probably because they think they're supposed to.  They don't know why, but they're going along with it until they have a better idea of what's going on.

I hope we see Kougyokou soon.  She's political marriage fodder, but Kouen recognizes her as a warrior.  That's quite a fun package.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 26, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Manga is still scheduled to end by the of March.



Because Sunday would totally end their only seires (next to Conan) that sells as well as Jump series.
Magi is going to run until it eventually turns to shit because of its popularity and importance to Sunday.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 28, 2013)

Kougyokou is the 2nd best fighter from Kou.  She possesses a natural talent and lust for battle.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Kougyokou is the 2nd best fighter from Kou.  She possesses a natural talent and lust for battle.



Are you not going to respond to my post?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 29, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Are you not going to respond to my post?



I said what I said.  If my prediction is true, fine.  If not, fine.  I'm not ashamed.  

Although at this rate the mangaka will probably stop writing and put the series on hiatus.  Not quite the same as quitting, but...


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Dec 29, 2013)

trans of magi 209 Ch.6


----------



## Araragi (Dec 31, 2013)

Raw scans with trans underneath it: just as much range and destructive capacity

[sp]I wasn't expecting that from Kouen at all[/sp]


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 1, 2014)

Chapter 209: Link removed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 1, 2014)

I thought Magi was on break this week?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 1, 2014)

Seeing how Alibaba is obviously going to turn down the offer, I wonder how he'll get out of the palace alive?


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 1, 2014)

The Kou brothers are out of their fuckin minds. Their tryin to make that world government like one piece. Their gonna try and wipe out all the history and ideologies all other ppls, thats insane.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 1, 2014)

Hurry up and get strong Alibabe, these bitches all b trippin' balls.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 1, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> Problem is Alibaba lacks of strength to beat top tier players.



Alibaba is probably the 4th or 5th most powerful metal vessel user.

En and Sinbad are both freaks of nature.

Mu is so incredible that no one could beat him in a stand up fight.  His obvious weakness is his low magoi pool, but while the equip lasts he's more powerful than anyone.

Alibaba used to be pretty weak as a metal vessel user.  A freak accident boosted his magoi pool to above those of almost everyone, which pretty much removed the one glaring weakness he had.

The Kou family are all exceptional, except for Hakuei who has a relatively low Magoi pool just like Alibaba used to.  Of this group, only Kouha and Kougyokou are fighters and between the two, I'd say Kougyokou is the stronger.

The Alliance metal vessel users are unknown.  They're all older than Sinbad.  They're probably exceptional, similar to the Kou family.  Just looking at them  one can make assumptions about their forte, whether it's support, fighting, or raw destructive power.

The other users from Reim, the general and the prince are unknown, but we can assume that the prince is either weak or unmotivated.

The only one I'm not sure where to place is Hakuryu.  He was probably pretty similar to his cousins in ability.  He wants vengeance, which is where his strength is derived from.  He doesn't love fighting like Kougyokou or the sight of blood like Kouha.  He has a goal and everything he does is to accomplish it.  He's obviously unstable when something doesn't have to do with attaining this goal.  He might be reaching the point he'll surpass Alibaba, but he'll come to view everything that exists as either an obstacle or a toy.  That's the sense I get from him.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 1, 2014)

> Alibaba is probably the 4th or 5th most powerful metal vessel user.



lol. 

Afraid not.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 1, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> lol.
> 
> Afraid not.



Who's better than him?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 1, 2014)

Alibaba will most likely take not the offer.  I could forsee Sinbad predicting all of this and come to rescue him. This will form a likely enemies between Sindria and Balbaad.

Although~~
It would be really really interesting if takes the offer


----------



## Wesley (Jan 1, 2014)

It's basically what he wants.  To have his country back.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 2, 2014)

Wesley said:


> It's basically what he wants.  To have his country back.



but Balbaad is small scale on the global scale that is being implied by  Yunan's talk with Aladdin, kouen/koumei's talk with Alibaba and the situation of al thamen. Even if he wants it back, Balbaad is so small in the general sense of things I don't think he will have the opportunity to just have it alone. If he will compete with the other kings he's going to compete on how the world itself will go.

Moving past that, Alibaba was barely ever a ranking member of Balbaad in practice, considering he grew on the streets, spent about a year/two in the palace and then abandoned it, only to return in rebellion and then jump to Sindria. Does he really need Balbaad considering he's spent most of his life either as the lowest-class or outside of Balbaad. Really if he takes this its for the people like Zangief or whatever the fuck his name is, who do live there and are secretly displeased.

I dont think Alibaba is the 4th strongest vessel user, and I think there are still multiple individual and group threats to him. However if he wants to flee this situation , he only has to escape kouen and koumei considering they're the only two who can fly after him.

I think he should be bold and tell Kouen to fuck off, and let him know Sinbad can eat a dick too. It's about time Alibaba starts to find his voice and live by it.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 2, 2014)

Why do people not think that Alibaba is one of the most powerful and better fighters in the series?  Is it because he doesn't have huge goals and responsibilities?  That he's not a big player in the scheme of things?  That he's pretty much a hobo that on occasion does favors for Sinbad?

He's close to if not 20 years old.  He's very likely fully grown as a man.  He might be able to get a bit stronger through training, but he's pretty much as strong and skilled as he'll ever be.  He is in the prime of his life.

I mean, really, just because he doesn't make a big scene running around flaunting how awesome he is and giving a bunch of speeches doesn't mean he's not every bit as good as those that do.


----------



## Xin (Jan 2, 2014)

He should take that offer just to backstab that fucking Kouen in the end.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jan 2, 2014)

Wesley said:


> *Mu is so incredible that no one could beat him in a stand up fight.*  His obvious weakness is his low magoi pool, *but while the equip lasts he's more powerful than anyone.*



Do you believe this is more so because of Barbatos or his fanalis blood?


----------



## Aldric (Jan 2, 2014)

alibaba isn't one of the strongest people in the world because it wouldn't make any sort of sense when according to the author we're barely done with a quarter of the story


----------



## Xin (Jan 2, 2014)

Magi sure is one of the most promising mangas out there to take the place of Naruto or Bleach.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 2, 2014)

Can you guys list the hypothetical ranks of strongest metal user because honestly Sinbad and Kouen seemed to be the only stong above all. I guess Hakuryuu would follow and then Alibaba. Not sure.....


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

Xin said:


> Magi sure is one of the most promising mangas out there to take the place of Naruto or Bleach.


Doesn't take much though.


----------



## Xin (Jan 2, 2014)

Well I didn't mean quality wise. 

Rather popularity wise.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

Trash like fairy tail is much more popular sadly. There are other series that would come before Magi too.

Overall Magi doesn't exactly lend itself to never ending powerlevels and pairing wanking, and it doesn't have a huge cast, so it's unlikely it will ever be prominently present. It's sort of in DGM's tier, kinda just out there.


----------



## Yozeffu (Jan 2, 2014)

chapter 209...god alibaba you are so gay!!!
take amon sword and fucking kill ren kohen, dont give up on your country, your throne, your people so fucking easily.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

Yozeffu said:


> chapter 209...god alibaba you are so gay!!!
> *take amon sword and fucking kill ren kohen*, dont give up on your country, your throne, your people so fucking easily.



Whilst your at it overthrow Sindra, Kou and Al Thamen. All whilst making love to Morg constantly... 

The difference in power is too great at this point in time.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 2, 2014)

What magazine publishes Magi anyway? Its not the same one are Naruto amd One Piece right?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

Magi is published in Shounen Sunday, it's one of Jump's biggest rivals.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 2, 2014)

Ayanli said:


> Do you believe this is more so because of Barbatos or his fanalis blood?



Probably both.  Not sure exactly how they compliment each other.  I hope it's more elaborated on.

@ Aldric; Magi isn't a power battles manga with villains of the week and ever increasing scales of power.  Alibaba's and Aladdin's progression have followed pretty much the same as everyone else on the planet.  Alot of emphasis is placed on technique and stamina.  Characters actually get tired and lose because of it.  They don't grit their teeth, call upon endless reserves of nakama power, and win because they want it more.

Alibaba is one of the most powerful on the planet and it's pretty much impossible that he'll be able to become more powerful.  Even gaining new metal vessels wouldn't make him stronger overall.  It'd only add a new tool to use in his arsenal.

Whatever story there is to be told, it's not going to be one of the protagonists becoming stronger than everyone else and winning a fight.  Probably it will be more of the same with Alibaba and Aladdin meeting with and actually reasoning with the other big players on the planet because everyone has something to lose and hardly anyone wants to risk their lives needlessly.  Just like how you'd expect real people that actually value their lives to behave.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Very interesting chapter. I do wonder what Alibaba is going to do.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 2, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Very interesting chapter. I do wonder what Alibaba is going to do.



Same thing he's always done; find another way out of his predicament.  He's still the ambassadar from Sindria on a diplomatic mission.  Killing him would be the same as going to war.

Alibaba will probably say something like "I have to escort you to the peace summit on Sindria's behalf, so I can't renounce them at this time.  I also need time to think about your offer."  He'll defuse the situation and from there the question of Alibaba's loyalty and personal goals will be explored throughout the remainder of the arc.

Especially interesting will be when Alibaba's view of Sinbad is diminished a bit.  Maybe Kougyokou's brainwashing will come to light.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, shit, im really disappointed.
-During Magnostaddt Kouen and Koumei looked like a "bad" good guys. Its differ them from sugar Alladin, Baba and Sinbad. I liked them two much more than Sinbad and his fodders.
But now mangaka in one chapter make them another fucking villains with insane goal. 
-Moreover mangaka make Kouen blind, if he really think that making an offer to Alibaba to become his right hand is wise decision. Didnt he see that Alibaba has the strong bounds with Sindria? Alibaba or die, or betray him, without doubts. Yeah, he can make the evil face and serve the Kouen, but its shitty way to develop  the plot. And we get tonns of drama between Alibaba and Alladin/Morgianna/Sinbad.  Its a crap.
-Now, when Kouen and Kou Empire become the villains, they or will be crushed during next 100-200 chapters or become boring uninteresting characters. About what mangaka will be write if Kou Empire will be defeated?
-And there we have the possibility of Alladin making Kou and Koumei "Good guys" in Naruto style. It piece of shit, mangaka, dont dothis.

So, i assume:
-Kouen and Koumei become the dumbasses villains. Fuck this.
-Alibaba will be walking with shitty evil face, and will betray Kouen in the end. Fuck this.
-Kouen and Koumei will be defeated and die or be brainwashed by Alladin/Alibaba/Sinbad. Fuck this.

So i really hate the route in which manga slightly moving.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Oh, shit, im really disappointed.
> -During Magnostaddt Kouen and Koumei looked like a "bad" good guys. Its differ them from sugar Alladin, Baba and Sinbad. I liked them two much more than Sinbad and his fodders.
> But now mangaka in one chapter make them another fucking villains with insane goal.
> -Moreover mangaka make Kouen blind, if he really think that making an offer to Alibaba to become his right hand is wise decision. Didnt he see that Alibaba has the strong bounds with Sindria? Alibaba or die, or betray him, without doubts. Yeah, he can make the evil face and serve the Kouen, but its shitty way to develop  the plot. And we get tonns of drama between Alibaba and Alladin/Morgianna/Sinbad.  Its a crap.
> ...



The final villain is Sinbad. That is the final frontier.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 3, 2014)

> But now mangaka in one chapter make them another fucking villains with insane goal.



Not exactly what happened.

In fact they are "villains" with perfectly reasonable goals for conquerors. They want to unite and rule the world and they believe controlling culture is the best way to do this. That's pretty sane, far more than any villain that is simply thinking about how to crush his competition. The plan has a few problems, mainly the time and expansion of power that would be needed for it, but it's a reasonable as world domination plans can be. Best of all is that the series is painting them as moustache twirling villains. Alibaba doesn't seem to be able to respond to some of the stuff being said to him. Its not like Naruto where Naruto would just yell no and the bad guy would realize the error of their ways.


> And there we have the possibility of Alladin making Kou and Koumei "Good guys" in Naruto style.



I don't see this as a possibility at the moment.

Kou, Sinbad, and the future Alibaba are being set up to have their own ideas about power and ruling. Kou and Sinbad are good and bad in their own ways and Alibaba will learn from both before having to defeat them.



> About what mangaka will be write if Kou Empire will be defeated?



200 chapters is a ton. We have Sinbad and Al Thamen even if they are dealt with quickly, which isn't what these last few chapters have implied. Alibaba has been the play thing of Kou and Sinbad the last few chapters. How do you see that and imagine that the destruction of an empire is near by?


----------



## Araragi (Jan 3, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> The final villain is Sinbad. That is the final frontier.



That's the confusing thing with Sinbad. He's such a powerful, wavering factor in this story. He's one of the few things that stands in the way of Al Tharman, and yet we see multiple situations of him having had done important(probably bad) things in the past related to the magis Yunan and Judar. On top of that, he's falling. Just what does Sinbad want? Power over the fourth magi? He wants to use Metal Vessal user Alibaba? Maybe he's scared that they will do just what Kouen wants Alibaba to do, and that's to betray him.

Regardless, Alibaba will decline the offer, and I believe that his household will truly be put to the test here.


----------



## Null (Jan 3, 2014)

The flame emperor is about to give Alibaba a beating he'll never forget


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Oh, shit, im really disappointed.
> -During Magnostaddt Kouen and Koumei looked like a "bad" good guys. Its differ them from sugar Alladin, Baba and Sinbad. I liked them two much more than Sinbad and his fodders.
> But now mangaka in one chapter make them another fucking villains with insane goal.
> -Moreover mangaka make Kouen blind, if he really think that making an offer to Alibaba to become his right hand is wise decision. Didnt he see that Alibaba has the strong bounds with Sindria? Alibaba or die, or betray him, without doubts. Yeah, he can make the evil face and serve the Kouen, but its shitty way to develop  the plot. And we get tonns of drama between Alibaba and Alladin/Morgianna/Sinbad.  Its a crap.
> ...



How would you prefer the story flow rather?

I don't see Kou, Kouen being the neutral villain forever


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Oh, shit, im really disappointed.
> -During Magnostaddt Kouen and Koumei looked like a "bad" good guys. Its differ them from sugar Alladin, Baba and Sinbad. I liked them two much more than Sinbad and his fodders.
> *But now mangaka in one chapter make them another fucking villains with insane goal. *
> -Moreover mangaka make Kouen blind, if he really think that making an offer to Alibaba to become his right hand is wise decision. Didnt he see that Alibaba has the strong bounds with Sindria? Alibaba or die, or betray him, without doubts. Yeah, he can make the evil face and serve the Kouen, but its shitty way to develop  the plot. And we get tonns of drama between Alibaba and Alladin/Morgianna/Sinbad.  Its a crap.
> ...



To be fair they've always had that insane goal. I'm pretty sure they even mentioned they wanted to unite the world even b4 this arc like multiple times.


----------



## Saphira (Jan 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _210 spoilers_ 




Not to mention talking down to Mask


> Reserved for sense
> 
> Night 210: conditions\\
> 1
> ...



So, Kougyoku is willing to marry Alibaba? I know it's not gonna happen, but still...also, lol at Alibaba talking with kouen and koumei, of all people, about women.  Poor guy...he can't get a rest even here


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 11, 2014)

Did Alibaba mention to whatsherfaceprincess back in Sindria that he was a prince of Balbaad? I can't remember. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is why you don't promise hoes anything Alibaba. Now you throwing out 3 concubines and whore daughter princess booty for "I don't know if Im that in to you" Mor.
I see what they mean with Alibaba lacking the characters they need to connect with the people of Balbaad but Alibaba needs to come to terms with his whole allegiance to Sindria and become an individual


----------



## Araragi (Jan 11, 2014)

Raw scans:Link removed


----------



## Wesley (Jan 11, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Did Alibaba mention to whatsherfaceprincess back in Sindria that he was a prince of Balbaad? I can't remember.



Kougyokou has known Alibaba since the Balbaad arc. 

Link removed

She didn't think much of his brother.  

Link removed

But even so, she was intent on full-filling her obligations.

Link removed

She'd marry a donkey for the sake of Kou.


----------



## Saphira (Jan 11, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Did Alibaba mention to whatsherfaceprincess back in Sindria that he was a prince of Balbaad? I can't remember.



Do you mean Kougyoku? Yes, he told her, and they bonded over their similar pasts.




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to see Alibaba distance himself from Sinbad, and find his own way. It doesn't mean he has to ally with Kouen either, but it'd be a good start. he can betray him later


----------



## convict (Jan 11, 2014)

I feel a lot of people may start disliking the Kou brothers and family in general because of their philosophy and way of doing things...and even if I obviously don't agree with a lot of what they are doing I really like their characters and convictions. They are probably my favorites at the moment.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jan 11, 2014)

^ I like the kou family too especially Kouen for many reason but, the main one is because he's a family man.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 11, 2014)

convict said:


> I feel a lot of people may start disliking the Kou brothers and family in general because of their philosophy and way of doing things...and even if I obviously don't agree with a lot of what they are doing I really like their characters and convictions. They are probably my favorites at the moment.



I know, right?  People acting like Alibaba is right by default and isn't completely friendly to him is a bad guy.  Kou aren't villains for what they've done to Balbaad.  Frankly, what they've done to the country is nothing short of miraculous given the time in which they've had to pull it off (less than 2 years).


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 12, 2014)

Wesley said:


> I know, right?  People acting like Alibaba is right by default and isn't completely friendly to him is a bad guy.  *Kou aren't villains for what they've done to Balbaad.*  Frankly, what they've done to the country is nothing short of miraculous given the time in which they've had to pull it off (less than 2 years).



Yeah i mean all they did destroy their culture and bring slavery to them. Thats not villainous at all.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 12, 2014)

Wesley said:


> I know, right?  People acting like Alibaba is right by default and isn't completely friendly to him is a bad guy.  Kou aren't villains for what they've done to Balbaad.  Frankly, what they've done to the country is nothing short of miraculous given the time in which they've had to pull it off (less than 2 years).



Not surprised that you'd be a fucking communist.
Why do you still even post in this thread?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> "u are the first person who accepted my feelings outside of the kou empire, after all.
> that?s why I will do anything for you!!






Time for shipping


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 12, 2014)

[sp]YEAAAAAH!! Time for AlibabaxKougyoku delusiooooons.... at leats taht?s what i got from that quote[/sp]


----------



## Harbour (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't think it is romantic.  But yes.  He is important to her.  He's her first friend.  So of course she doesn't quite know how to act.

I hope Alibaba appreciates it and protects her from Sinbad when the time comes.


----------



## Bananskal (Jan 12, 2014)

I believe that's where the shadow would go. It's not like their noses are deformed.


----------



## Yozeffu (Jan 12, 2014)

yes yes yes! fuck yea! 'Magi: Sinbad no Bouken' Third Volume to Include OVA Adaptation


----------



## Xin (Jan 12, 2014)

Didn't notice that. 

hilarious


----------



## Bonten (Jan 12, 2014)

Yozeffu said:


> yes yes yes! fuck yea! 'Magi: Sinbad no Bouken' Third Volume to Include OVA Adaptation



This is excellent news. 

Though I've yet to watch the Magi anime...


----------



## Yozeffu (Jan 12, 2014)

Bonten said:


> This is excellent news.
> 
> Though I've yet to watch the Magi anime...



you dont really need to watch the anime.
Sinbad no Bouken is the life story of sinbad, just read the manga


----------



## Bonten (Jan 12, 2014)

Ah I have haha, I meant that I hadn't heard anything good/bad about the anime adaptation of Magi so wasn't sure if this was good/bad news.


----------



## Yozeffu (Jan 12, 2014)

the first season sucks...seasone 2 pretty awesome


----------



## Blunt (Jan 12, 2014)

Just got caught up. I forgot how fucking hilarious this manga was. I was dying throughout the entire boat ride mini-arc on the way to Balbadd. 

Kouen and Koumei are every bit the dick heads I thought they'd be. 

And there will never be any other Magi pairing than Alibaba X Elizabeth. All other pairings are irrelevant and inferior.



Yozeffu said:


> the first season sucks...seasone 2 pretty awesome


Did they calm the fuck down with the pacing?


----------



## Yozeffu (Jan 12, 2014)

blunt said:


> Just got caught up. I forgot how fucking hilarious this manga was. I was dying throughout the entire boat ride mini-arc on the way to Balbadd.
> 
> Kouen and Koumei are every bit the dick heads I thought they'd be.
> 
> ...



yep they clam down with the shity filers


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 12, 2014)

A Sinbad anime OVA has just been announced will be bundled with the third volume.
[YOUTUBE]_h6QPK3Sgrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 13, 2014)

*210*: Link removed

Man!!


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 13, 2014)

Political intrigue? Check. Tough decisions? Check. Alibaba possibly having to compromise his own principles? Check. Rustling the shippers' jimmies? Double check.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 13, 2014)

The roller coaster ride of suffering continues for Alibaba, as Koumei lands a verbal critical hit while Kouen laughs hysterically before realizing he must stop bullying the kid...struggling for a viable escape he's once again crushed spiritually after being reminded of a true maidens purity first hand, throwing him further into the depths of despair...

It's only a matter of time before Alibaba sports  like  24/7 for the rest of the series with a hardened outlook on life as a soldier of love and justice.

I simply cannot get this  out of my head when I think of Alibaba's plight when he's picked on, why must the world push him back so much when he wants to simply live his life earnestly?


----------



## Rax (Jan 13, 2014)

Those noses :sanji


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 13, 2014)

Awesome chapter, it?s funnny how alibaba?s virginity will always be the break point for any serious matter


----------



## Yozeffu (Jan 13, 2014)

WTF are Those noses lol...but a nice chapter

i wonder what muu will tell to morg


----------



## Rax (Jan 13, 2014)

THE NOSES?!:sanji


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 13, 2014)

Yozeffu said:


> i wonder what muu will tell to morg



The Finalis have a grudge against something involving Sinbad and will side with Kou?


Not sure if I like the fact that the tension in the chapter was broken for yet another gag about Aliabab trying to get some.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 13, 2014)

Or maybe more provocation of division from Sindria in general for team Aladdin? As in Muu possibly trying to do the same thing Kouen is doing to Alibaba but this time for Reim.


----------



## Saphira (Jan 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 211_ 



 flying *in* the air

It was obvious that Sinbad is controlling Kougyoku, but to such an extent? He's practically inhabiting her body...I bet Alibaba won't be ok with this.


----------



## Meia (Jan 18, 2014)

This chapter  :  O

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Sinbad is showing his final villain potential. I still don't understand why some people were so  surprised by his manipulativeness, it's not like he hasn't used this power on Kougyoku before./the last time he tried to he was stopped by Yunan

I'm liking where the manga is going with this.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2014)

being honest, i would like alibaba to side with Reim and turn it into an actual 3rd side. Getting a couple more of djins shouldn?t hurt him either.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 







They look creepy~ >.>

Also, Sinbad! Will he finally show his evil nature.
I guess even with Sinbad's consent, Alibaba will still second thought about allying with Kou because of this. Let's see


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 20, 2014)

Sinbad could have been more subtle about this.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jan 20, 2014)

Sinbad is fucking creeping me out


----------



## Wesley (Jan 20, 2014)

Sinbad probably has no idea how creepy he is right now.  He's likely only ever controlled birds or animals.t  Never a person and certainly not a beautiful young woman like Kougyokou.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 20, 2014)

This fucking chapter.
This was the Magi I missed.
I loved when Magi was full of mysteries, and world-building, and all that awesome stuff. This chapter reminds me of why I fell in love with this series in the first place. It's good to see this arc is picking the series back up after that horrid war arc.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jan 20, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> This fucking chapter.
> This was the Magi I missed.
> I loved when Magi was full of mysteries, and world-building, and all that awesome stuff. This chapter reminds me of why I fell in love with this series in the first place. It's good to see this arc is picking the series back up after that horrid war arc.



For once, I agree with you RP.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 20, 2014)

Nah the war arc was pure awesome incarnate.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 21, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> being honest, i would like alibaba to side with Reim and turn it into an actual 3rd side. Getting a couple more of djins shouldn?t hurt him either.


Yeah, Alibaba can actually handle more than 1 Djinn now. He's one of the weaker King's now. He really needs a power up and we really need another Dungeon arc.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 21, 2014)

bwahahaha dat possession. poor alibaba has to deal with this now  

last 3-4 chapters were great.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 21, 2014)

How is Alibaba going to sleep with Kougyoku if Sinbad keeps stalking him on the bed? Sinbad must get ridden first before Alibaba can loses his virginity.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2014)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, Alibaba can actually handle more than 1 Djinn now. He's one of the weaker King's now. He really needs a power up and we really need another Dungeon arc.



He's one of the strongest.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 21, 2014)

^NOPE still a scrub.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2014)

Isn't this still a subsection for the month?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^NOPE still a scrub.



And not one of you have explained why you believe that.  The only ones stronger than him are freaks.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 21, 2014)

Wesley said:


> And not one of you have explained why you believe that.  The only ones stronger than him are freaks.



Perhaps cause he just recently learned to fully equip Amon for starters? 

Alibaba has a lot of potential but he has not been portrayed as some monster who advances at a ridiculous rate. Kougyoku would probably still beat him to be honest.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Perhaps cause he just recently learned to fully equip Amon for starters?
> 
> Alibaba has a lot of potential but he has not been portrayed as some monster who advances at a ridiculous rate. Kougyoku would probably still beat him to be honest.



This isn't that kind of manga.  It is not a battle manga where everyone becomes explosively more powerful as the story progresses.  Remember the Zagan arc?  Alibaba learned to modify his weapon equip to better suit his already existing fighting style.  Aladdin learned a few magic tricks and refined his technique as a magician.

Afer the Magnostadt arc though?  Alibaba overcame the magoi distortion in his body and probably tripled his magoi pool as a result (this was a freak accident that won't ever happen again).  This lead to him quickly learning how to use his Djinn equip.  Aladdin, he actually sat down and learned about magic and how to be a mage properly.

They aren't going to get more powerful than they currently are.  The Djinn are not holding something back from them.  They aren't bloody stupid Zanpaktous that would sooner let their wielders die than tell their shinigami what their name is!  They are loyal servants that will do whatever their King will's them to.  In conquering the dungeon, they've already passed the test.

Their fighting techniques are pretty much developed.  Alibaba's always been a good fighter and it's probably impossible for his technique to improve from this point on.  He's reached his personal limits.  I mean, he actually got the better of Mu, who is half-Fanalis, and older and more experienced than Alibaba.

The natural flow of progression is finished. Alibaba is 20 years old.  He's finished growing as a man.  He's not going to get faster, stronger, or smarter.  He's in the prime of his life.  He may become more mature as a person, but that won't necessarily translate into fighting ability.  

You guys are really forgetting that if you take away the metal vessels, they're all human.  That imposes a natural limit to their development.  From the day he was born, Alibaba was never going to be someone that could contend with the likes of Sinbad, En, and Mu in a fair fight.

P.S. Kougyokou is also one of the strongest in the manga.  She's ranked at 6th or 7th in terms of vessel users we're familiar with.  Hakuryu and Alibaba are contending with each other for the 4th spot, while Kougyokou is contending with Koumei and Kouha for the 6th.


----------



## Rax (Jan 21, 2014)

So random


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 21, 2014)

Wesley I will keep it nice and simple. Alibaba is the true king of this world not sinbad, kouen or anyone else. When all is said and done Alibaba will be the strongest non-magi fighter in the world. 

Also being ranked 6 or 7 out of the 10 dudes we have seen fight is not very impressive. Also Koumei is the strongest fighter from Ren besides his older brother that should be obvious.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Wesley I will keep it nice and simple. Alibaba is the true king of this world not sinbad, kouen or anyone else. When all is said and done Alibaba will be the strongest non-magi fighter in the world.



Unfortunately, the manga has made it impossible for him to become stronger.  There's alot of emphasis placed on people's heritage and how it defines them.  No one surpasses their limits in this manga.  

What's more, Alibaba as king of the world?  Are you kidding?  The narrative has spent the last 60 chapters supporting the idea that that would be a "bad thing".  Absolutely no one wants to be king of the world.  Especially Alibaba sho has a difficult time wrapping his head around the idea of being the king of one city!

Alibaba is probably going to retire to some quiet place and raise a litter of Fanalis with Morgiana by the end of the manga, after he helps to save the world from itself.  He's a voice of reason.  That is a character trait that has defined him since the beginning.



> Also being ranked 6 or 7 out of the 10 dudes we have seen fight is not very impressive. Also Koumei is the strongest fighter from Ren besides his older brother that should be obvious.



Koumei is not a fighter.  He even said as much.  He played a supporting role against the Medium and you can really see how he'd have issues dealing with another metal vessel user.  He's lazy, he has no fighting instinct whatsoever.  He doesn't even carry a weapon, simply drawing figures in the air to make his portals.  He literally has no destructive ability of his own outside of diverting blows and dropping objects on enemies.

Hakuei has low fighting ability.  Her magoi pool is small, as small as Alibaba's used to be.  Her ability to provide support rivals Koumei's however and she's actually got some real power.  She was throwing dozens of Black Djinn around like rag dolls while providing cover for the other metal vessel users, notably Kouen when he created the volcano.

Kouha has decent stats, but his love of blood doesn't translate to fighting ability.  In short, he's too much of a sadist.

Kougyokou, now, she has some real talent and motivation.  She wants to be a good fighter and a warrior.  She's worked on honing her technique and ability and frequently wants to test herself against others and prove herself.  She very likely is the 2nd most powerful vessel user from Kou...if Hakuyruu didn't exist.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 21, 2014)

> Unfortunately, the manga has made it impossible for him to become stronger. There's alot of emphasis placed on people's heritage and how it defines them. No one surpasses their limits in this manga.



At this point.



> Absolutely no one wants to be king of the world.



...?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 22, 2014)

in B4 Alibaba is the reincarnation of the King Solomon and Aladdin is his proxy.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 22, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> At this point.



It would be very unfortunate if that ever changed.  It was a bitter pill to swallow indeed when Alibaba got his power up from Cassim.



> ...?



No one does.  You'll notice a lack of enthusiasm from En and Mei when talking about ruling the world.  Sinbad has no interest in marriage and producing an heir.  The prince from Reim might be interested in conquest since he expressed a desire to gain more territory for the empire, but he's also come off as being a bit of a comical character, unable to performing Djinn Equip and being afraid of the Fanalis Corps.  Mu certainly wants to keep Reim as is.



> This has all been part of Alibaba seeing the choices of other leaders, Sinbad and Kouen, which is leading to him becoming a good leader.
> 
> How can someone be readin this series and not realize this is all about Alibaba becoming a leader?



Rather than that, I see Alibaba being a mouse that roared.  He has a unique perspective that other leaders will come to acknowledge and respect.  He will never be a king above others.  He'll fulfill the sort of role Lerage spoke of, someone that will follow others, but wouldn't lose to them if they lost their way.

You guys really need to pay attention.  Alibaba has not won respect and admiration because of the huge amount of ass he can kick.  He's won people over because of his words and willingness to put others before himself.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 22, 2014)

Wesley said:


> No one does.  You'll notice a lack of enthusiasm from En and Mei when talking about ruling the world.  Sinbad has no interest in marriage and producing an heir.  The prince from Reim might be interested in conquest since he expressed a desire to gain more territory for the empire, but he's also come off as being a bit of a comical character, unable to performing Djinn Equip and being afraid of the Fanalis Corps.  Mu certainly wants to keep Reim as is.



I don't know about a lack of enthusiasm but I think we can both agree that their goal is to rule the world. Perhaps they don't want to for personal reasons but rather their beliefs of what would be best but that still leaves ruling the world as something they want to achieve.

What does Sinbad's sex life have to do with this? What is it that you imagine SInbad's goal in this series is if not to rule an increasingly larger kingdom?




> Rather than that, I see Alibaba being a mouse that roared.  He has a unique perspective that other leaders will come to acknowledge and respect.  He will never be a king above others.



Your interpretation of the story is always completely unique.

Remember that Magi in this story are supposed to be ones who are out to choose kings?

Where exactly is it that you imagine this story going? Aladdin is going to choose someone other than Alibaba? Alibaba will just be the advisor to this king? 

Perhaps there won't be a king? I think I could agree with that somewhat. I still think Alibaba would be the leader in leading the world to that conclusion.

I really don't think this story's journey is as elusive (from the norms) as your posts would make it out to be. 



> You guys really need to pay attention.  Alibaba has not won respect and admiration because of the huge amount of ass he can kick.  He's won people over because of his words and willingness to put others before himself.



Which isn't the sign of him being a leader?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 22, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't know about a lack of enthusiasm but I think we can both agree that their goal is to rule the world. Perhaps they don't want to for personal reasons but rather their beliefs of what would be best but that still leaves ruling the world as something they want to achieve.



The thing is they only think it's necessary.  They could be talked out of it if they aren't personally invested in it.  Given an alternative they can believe in, they will.



> What does Sinbad's sex life have to do with this? What is it that you imagine SInbad's goal in this series is if not to rule an increasingly larger kingdom?



Sinbad rules only one small island.



> Your interpretation of the story is always completely unique.
> 
> Remember that Magi in this story are supposed to be ones who are out to choose kings?
> 
> ...



Alibaba's view is small.  He cannot lead the world like that.  He also has to want it and frankly, he doesn't have it in him.  Truth be told, I don't think anyone in the series does.  En and Mei might talk a big game, but it's obvious they have their doubts.



> I really don't think this story's journey is as elusive (from the norms) as your posts would make it out to be.



Over 200 chapters and there's only been one battle between metal vessel users and that was a friendly duel.



> Which isn't the sign of him being a leader?



It's a sign of him having a significant impact on the story and characters through a means other than his fists.  That is a very unusual characteristic for a shonen protagonist.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 22, 2014)

Wesley said:


> The thing is they only think it's necessary.  They could be talked out of it if they aren't personally invested in it.  Given an alternative they can believe in, they will.



Talked out of it? You seriously think the empire's advances will be stopped by a conversation?

They are very much invested into this.



> Sinbad rules only one small island.



That says nothing about his ambitions. His influence also stretches beyond what he directly rules over.



> Alibaba's view is small.  He cannot lead the world like that.  He also has to want it and frankly, he doesn't have it in him.  Truth be told, I don't think anyone in the series does.  En and Mei might talk a big game, but it's obvious they have their doubts.



Again, where do you think this story is going? Or what do you even think this story is about? Alibaba finding a wife to settle down with after he finds himself a comfortable job without too many responsibilities in politics?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 22, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Talked out of it? You seriously think the empire's advances will be stopped by a conversation?
> 
> They are very much invested into this.



They can stop whenever they want.  Unlike alot of countries, Kou isn't expanding it's borders so as to ignore problems back home or to secure pillage.  And as far as we know, Kou is neither poor or suffering problems back home.



> That says nothing about his ambitions. His influence also stretches beyond what he directly rules over.



Rule #1 of the Alliance is don't invade other countries.  Sinbad doesn't have any ambitions beyond fighting Al Tharem.



> Again, where do you think this story is going? Or what do you even think this story is about? Alibaba finding a wife to settle down with after he finds himself a comfortable job without too many responsibilities in politics?



Alibaba's original plan was to get rich and live a comfortable life after a few adventures.  Even when he figured out that he was running away from his responsibilities, the truth he's still running away from them.  He doesn't want to make any commitments and to take control.  He does have a good heart and he does want to help out, but he doesn't want to be king and he doesn't want to take the lead.

There isn't a single damn thing in the manga that supports the idea of Alibaba ever becoming any kind of authority figure, let alone one that Sinbad or En would bow to.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bzavPJ99EXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Onihikage (Jan 22, 2014)

Damn, I wish I had a 3DS.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2014)

Link removed

Have you guys ever wondered what would have happened if Kougyokou had decided to stick around for Cassim's big emofest?

Link removed

She'd be all like "Ah, yeah!"

Link removed

And then she'd...

Link removed

Only Cassim would emerge out the other side, impaled on her spear and she'd yell "Booyaah!  One shot, two kills, bitches!"

Truly, the world would be a better place if it had more Kougyokou running a spear through people.  I can't even imaging a problem that couldn't be solved by her impaling and flooding it with water.


----------



## Dark (Feb 6, 2014)

Surprised that there are no new posts about the latest chapter and here I was gonna ask a few questions..


----------



## Melodie (Feb 6, 2014)

It was Manga of the month, so the discussion was in that sub-section.


----------



## Dark (Feb 6, 2014)

I see, are the threads accessible anymore?

Edit: Nevermind, found the subsection.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Feb 10, 2014)

Chapter 214

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alma Toran is another universe rather than another planet.


----------



## Magician (Feb 10, 2014)

Alma Toran arc, huh? Cool.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 10, 2014)

Aladin's ominous warning. This humanity might be a consolation prize?


----------



## Darth (Feb 10, 2014)

wow how many different storylines is this author going to give us?

I feel like he could make 4 different manga with 4 different MC's just from the info he's given us so far.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 10, 2014)

Hahahah, lol, I loved this chapter.

Aladdin: I shall reveal... the truth!
Sinbad: Could it be... aliens? 
Aladdin: No, parallel dimensions. [/quantum physics] 
Aladdin: And... God!
Everyone else: And then?
Aladdin: And then... evolution!
Aladdin: And... Malthusian economics. 
Everyone else:


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2014)

I hate parallel realities.

I also hate that Alibaba's and Morgiana's only interest in Alma Toran is how it's related to Aladdin.  Alibaba is smart and has enough imagination to grasp the concept.  Why does the author insist on making him a bumbler?

Morigana's ears should have perked up a bit about the "other intelligent species" since she knows that technically speaking, the Fanalis aren't human.  The world does have a race other than human, but for whatever reason, they can't interact with humans in their true form.

I can't believe they're dedicating an entire arc to Alma Toran.  The last arc lasted 50 fucking chapters with a full year dedicated to building up to it.  Really, just when we have Alibaba and Morgiana back, we're going to focus on entirely new and frankly irrelevant characters.

Even if there is guest commentary on the story as it unfolds from the real characters of the manga, it's going to be terrible.  It'll be over in 2 months when the mangaka is forced to move things along due to a lack of interest.  

I just don't know.  Maybe the mangaka has this incredible imagination and is going off in all kinds of directions with the little universe she's trying to flesh out.  I mean, in terms of supplemental materials, she even frequently makes little doodles on her blog that are "canon" about her characters going about their daily lives, usually with comedic results.  She also has the spin-off Sinbad manga, which I think was made into a bi-weekly web comic.

At any rate, worst case scenario, we won't see Morgiana and Alibaba again for another year, while Aladdin narrates incessantly about his home world.


----------



## Darth (Feb 10, 2014)

Wesley said:


> She also has the spin-off Sinbad manga, which I think was made into a bi-weekly web comic.



apparently it's a weekly manga now. 

Oh and Magi is on a one week break too. yup.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 10, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Hahahah, lol, I loved this chapter.
> 
> Aladdin: I shall reveal... the truth!
> Sinbad: Could it be... aliens?
> ...


 **


----------



## Wesley (Feb 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> Oh and Magi is on a one week break too. yup.



This woman.  Honestly, I think she's just working too much.  Rather than being lazy and uninspired, she's got too much going on.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 11, 2014)

At least we know where dungeon creatures come from, so there's always that in the end of the day.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel like the story keeps getting interrupted.

There was that evil blob that just kind of erased everything that was going on with Magnostadt and now we have this story that ends Alibaba's return to Balbadd.

We need to have an arc that is straight forward and just lets us enjoy the main cast.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 11, 2014)

...At least we might have pre-djinn Paimon running around topless for a few chapters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Alma Toran arc. here we go


----------



## Dark (Feb 11, 2014)

Actually I think I am gonna enjoy this flashback arc. Now Fanalis being half beasts or whatever the mangka is trying to make of their origin, finally makes sense to me.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Feb 11, 2014)

Wesley said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 22, 2014)

Chapter is out on Mangabird with rough translations:

Link removed


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wesley said:


> I hate parallel realities.
> 
> I also hate that Alibaba's and Morgiana's only interest in Alma Toran is how it's related to Aladdin.  Alibaba is smart and has enough imagination to grasp the concept.  Why does the author insist on making him a bumbler?
> 
> ...



In other words, "SCREW WORLD BUILDING!  I JUST READ MAGI BECAUSE I WANNA SEE MY FAVORITE CHARACTERS!"

Here is the thing you do not seem to get about what the Alma Toran arc is about.  It is literally the origin story for the current Magi world.  Learning about it will not only give us insight into the nature of the Djinn , their Dungeons, and the nature of Al-Thamen and how they began, but it will also eventually explan how Aladdin came into this world, and the reason why the world is what it is in the first place.

In regards to the Fanalis, shouldn't the fact Alladin hasn't made mention of them and their true nature point towards another mystery?  An apparent "gap" in the otherwise omniscient power of "The Wisdom of Solomon"?  Perhaps the Fanalis were sent to this world by another "God", with the Dark Continent being what divides them, and the 'restriction' to a Human form on this side of the Gap being a condition reached by the two "Gods".

What Aladdin is doing is called "world-building", Wesley.  Just deal with it.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Feb 23, 2014)

Chapter's out.


----------



## eluna (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice chapter I like to see the human forms of the djiins but I get lost with some,maybe I must re-read some chapters again -__-'


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 23, 2014)

Was anyone else shocked to see that Ugo was one of Solomon's *Magi,* and not just a member of the Household?


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 23, 2014)

Wait, does Alibaba's implied question means that Ugo and that woman are Alladin's parents or what?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2014)

Great chapter, a lot of info


----------



## Blunt (Feb 23, 2014)

Aladdin looked scary as fuck back then.

Dem dead ass eyes...



Catalyst75 said:


> Was anyone else shocked to see that Ugo was one of Solomon's *Magi,* and not just a member of the Household?


How'd you come to that conclusion?


----------



## mmzrmx (Feb 23, 2014)

blunt said:


> Aladdin looked scary as fuck back then.
> 
> Dem dead ass eyes...
> 
> ...


That's Gyokuen not Aladdin. Far as the magi thing goes we've seen  semi covered pictures of them in a previous flashback. Ugo and that girl match the previous designs.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Feb 23, 2014)

blunt said:


> How'd you come to that conclusion?



*Spoiler*: __ 








Ugo is the Magi with the Sun's staff


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm conflicted on whether all the sameface in this chapter is intentional or not.
Ugo looks like a handsome square chinned Alibaba. Sinbad is probably going to be Solomon's new incarnation. I'll bet $5 that Alibaba's mom/the woman beside Ugo will look suspiciously like Morg. Is Ugo or Solomon supposed to be Aladdin's dad?

This manga will take a very awkward turn if Aladdin has been surrounded by incarnations of his parents all this time


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 23, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

